# Knitting Tea Party 10 October '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 9 October 14 aka
Knitting Tea Party 19 September 14

As you can see I started this right before I broke my arm so I thought I would just reappropriate (is that even a word?) it for this week. Typing is somewhat easier than knitting but please over look any typos I might miss. This cast is anything but cooperative in anything I want to do.

I was reading my email this even (Wednesday) and this recipe immediately caught my eye. I needed to start this weeks opening and thought we would begin with dessert first  after all  life is uncertain. Also  they all contain apples  apples are healthy  right? An apple a day keeps the doctor away is what I always heard and Ive just supplied a fun way to get your apple a day easy and fun and delicious.

Apple Dapple Cake

Ingredients

3 cup all purpose flour 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon soda 
1 cup pecans, chopped 
1 cup vegetable oil 
2 cup sugar 
3 eggs 
2 teaspoon vanilla 
3 cups raw apples, peeled and chopped fine

Sauce:

1 cup packed brown sugar (for sauce) 
1/4 cup milk (for sauce) 
3/4 cup margarine(1 -1/2 sticks) (for sauce)

Instructions

Mix oil, sugar, eggs and vanilla. Sift together flour, salt, soda. Add to first mixture. Fold in pecans and apples. Bake in tube pan at 350 for 1 hour.

For the sauce, mix and cook ingredients 3 minutes after it begins to gently boil, stirring constantly. Pour over hot cake while cake is still in pan. Let cake cool completely before removing.

http://www.southernplate.com/2008/09/apple-week-begins-todays-recipe-apple.html

I like this next recipe except it calls for boughten apple pie filling. The stuff is rather tasteless and far too sweet  that is my own opinion however. For sure to use it if you like it. I however  would cook the apples to make my own apple pie filling  I can watch the sugar and have a much tastier filling. Less you comment on the boughten cake mix  I find box cake mixes pretty good unless you are making a wedding cake  which luckily I have never had to do.

Good N Easy Cake with Homemade Whipped Cream

Ingredients:

Cake 
1 Box White Cake Mix 
3 Eggs 
1 can Apple Pie Filling* 
1 Cup Chopped Nuts

Topping:

1/2 Cup Plain Flour 
1/2 Cup White sugar 
1 Cup Chopped Pecans 
1 teaspoon Cinnamon 
1/4 Cup Softened Margarine or Butter

Homemade Whipped Cream

1 - 2 Cups Heavy Whipping Cream 
2-4 Tablespoons sugar

*To use fresh apples. Peel and chop two to three cups apples. Saute' in two tablespoons butter until tender. Add a few tablespoons sugar if you like but keep them a bit tart because the topping adds a lot of sweetness. Continue with recipe.

Instructions

Pour apple pie filling out onto a large plate and coarsely chop it up a bit with a knife.

Place in mixing bowl and add all other ingredients; mix well.

Pour into greased 9x13" pan.

Prepare topping by mixing all topping ingredients together well with a fork and sprinkle topping over cake batter.

Bake cake at 350 for 50-55 minutes.

Serve warm with homemade whipped cream.

To make Whipped Cream: Place cream in chilled mixing bowl and add sugar to taste. I suggest starting with two tablespoons because you can always add more later. 
Mix on high for about one minute, until soft peaks and ripples form. Serve over warm cake (don't forget to lick the bowl!) 
Homemade whipped cream stores well in refrigerator for several days.

http://www.southernplate.com/2009/09/good-n-easy-cake-with-homemade-whipped-cream.html

This last recipe I had to include  who doesnt like candied apples  but who likes sticky all over the face and into the beard hairs. Not me. Me who usually eats a hamburger with fork and knife. So this was just up my alley.



This is a great little side dish or dessert. You can serve it hot or cold. Now I served it hot the first go around and it was really really good, BUT later on I ate some of it cold and WOWEEEEE. Tasted just like a candied apple then!

Ingredients:

1 package cinnamon candies (1 to 1-1/2 cups) 
4-5 apples, peeled and chopped (about three cups chopped) 
1/4 Cup butter

Instructions:

Place apples in a large skillet.

Pour candies over them and add butter.

Place over medium high heat and cook, stirring often, until candies are all melted.

Reduce heat to low and cover.

Simmer until apples are fork tender. Serve hot or cold.

http://www.southernplate.com/2010/09/candied-apples-that-you-eat-with-a-fork.html

We eat pizza on the average of at least once a week  especially if things get really rushed with everyone needing to be on the opposite sides of town at the same time  you remember those days when you had teenagers dont you? Anyhow  here is an interesting and healthy take on pizza. Notice the asterisk.

Apple Doozie (Dessert Pizza)

Ingredients

1 pizza crust 
1 can apple pie filling* 
1/2 cup quick oats 
1/2 cup dark brown sugar 
1/2 c flour 
1/2 stick margarine (1/4 of a cup) 
1 tablespoon cinnamon 
1 cup Confectioner's sugar (glaze) 
2 Tablespoons milk (glaze) 
1 teaspoon vanilla (glaze)

Instructions:

Place pizza crust on baking sheet and preheat oven to 350. Open pie filling and dice it up a bit while it is inside the can. Spread over pizza crust.

In small bowl, place flour, oats, brown sugar, and cinnamon. Stir to combine. Cut margarine into slices and place in bowl. Using a long tined fork, cut margarine into mixture until crumbly. Sprinkle over top of pie filling in pizza and bake at 350 for twenty five minutes, or until lightly golden. Top with glaze, below.

Place all glaze ingredients in small bowl, stir until smooth. Can add a smidge more milk if mixture is too thick, more sugar if it is too thin. Drizzle over Apple Pizza with spoon.

*To use fresh apples. Peel and chop two to three cups apples. Saute' in two tablespoons butter until tender. Add a few tablespoons sugar if you like but keep them a bit tart because the topping adds a lot of sweetness. Continue with recipe.

http://www.southernplate.com/2010/09/apple-doozie-dessert-pizza.html

My arm is most comfortable lying halfway between flat and upright on its side. But in that position I can do nothing. So it is a constant rearranging and positioning of my arm to do anything. I have been knitting but it is clumsy  makes me feel like a beginner all over again. And I can only do it for short periods of time  my arm gets tired. And that is enough about the arm.

It is 57° early afternoon  the 9th of October  blue sky and lots of sunshine  breezy  not too bad if you are out of the wind  enough of the sun to warm my living room since the walls are mostly windows. But I noticed this morning  the sun is really low to the horizon  and will get lower as we get closer to winter. What a drag!!!!

Hickory licks constantly  her feet  legs  and anywhere else she can reach. She has worn a bare spot on her left leg. Not sure what it is all about. She is also itchy  she goes outdoors and is on her back rubbing her back on the stones  are putting her ear area down and pushing it along in the stones. She doesnt have fleas I am sure. Not quite sure what it is all about. You can certainly tell which side of the bed she sleeps on  it gets a pale shadow of dust on it.

I like good Mexican food  we have several Mexican restaurants in town  for the most part they are pretty good. As long as the flautas are good I am good to go. I also like one dish meals  so quick to clean up afterwards. I think this recipe fills the bill.

Green Chicken Enchiladas
A PureWow Original Recipe

INGREDIENTS - MAKES 6 SERVINGS

1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 bunch green onions, thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 bunch Swiss chard, roughly chopped
2 cups cooked chicken, shredded
1½ cups corn kernels
1 tablespoon chile powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons cumin
1 teaspoon coriander
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Two 12-ounce cans green enchilada sauce or salsa verde
12 medium flour tortillas
2 cups shredded Monterey jack cheese
Chopped cilantro, for garnish
Sour cream, for garnish

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375°. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the green onions and garlic, and cook until fragrant, 1 to 2 minutes. Add the Swiss chard and cook until wilted, 3 to 5 minutes more.

Add the chicken and corn kernels, and toss well to combine. Season with the chile powder, garlic powder, cumin, coriander, salt and pepper. Let cool slightly.

Pour one of the cans of enchilada sauce into a 9-by-13-inch casserole, covering the whole base of the dish. Warm the tortillas in the microwave for 30 seconds or in a hot skillet to make them more pliable.

Spoon ⅓ cup of filling into the center of each tortilla, then roll up the enchiladas. Place the rolled enchiladas into the prepared casserole dish.

Cover the enchiladas with the remaining green sauce and sprinkle with the cheese. Bake until the sauce is bubbly, the cheese is melted and the filling is heated through, 30 to 40 minutes.

To serve, garnish the enchiladas with cilantro and sour cream.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/10101/Tangy-green-chicken-enchiladas.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=Yes_Master_2014_10_02&utm_content=Tech_and_Tools_editorial

I love going to McDonalds for fries and a milk shake  sometimes I add a big mac to the menu. My arteries my scream a little but I dont go that often that they should be too upset. But I do love McDonalds fries  I think they are the best in the business. Howsoamever  the following recipe would probably be a lot healthier and just as good and much better for you. But then  who wants to eat healthy all the time.

Cheesy oven baked green bean "fries"

MAKES 4 TO 6 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 pound fresh green beans, washed and trimmed 
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
½ teaspoon paprika

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375°. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

In a large bowl, toss the green beans with the olive oil. Add the Parmesan, salt, pepper and paprika and toss well to coat.

Pour the green beans onto the baking sheet and bake until crisp, 10 to 15 minutes. Cool slightly before serving.

FINISHING TOUCHES: It's the details that count! Try these tips - For added flavor, use garlic salt in place of the kosher salt. You can also use frozen green beans. Just let them thaw at room temperature for about 15 minutes.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9304/Getting_Crispy_With_It.htm?referrer=rss_recipe

I love chicken  I think it is my favorite meat dish. I could eat it every day and twice on Sundays as my father used to say. I like the breast but for juicy flavor the thigh cant be beat. I really think I need to buy some thighs to make this recipe  it sounds sooooo good.

Crispy Lemon Chicken Thighs

Laced with plenty of citrus and fresh herbs under the skin  you can bet ever single bite of these is going to be packed with a pop of fresh flavor!

Ingredients

6 bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste
Fresh thyme
Fresh tarragon
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/2 lemon, cut into 8 rounds

Instructions

Position a rack in the lower third of an oven and preheat to 400°F

Season the chicken thighs on both sides with salt and pepper. Tuck a few leaves of tarragon and thyme under the chicken skin. Heat the oil in a large ovenproof skillet or fry pan over medium-high heat. Add the chicken, skin side down, and cook until the fat has rendered and the skin is crisp and golden brown, about 8 minutes. Transfer, skin side up, to a plate.

Pour off the excess fat from the pan. Return the chicken, skin side up, to the pan and scatter the lemon slices on top. Transfer to the oven and roast until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of a thigh, away from the bone, registers 170°F (77°C), 18 to 20 minutes.

Transfer the chicken and lemon slices to a platter and scatter an additional 2-3 tablespoons of fresh herbs on top. Let rest for 5 minutes before serving.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/crispy-lemon-chicken-thighs/crispy-lemon-chicken-thigh-recipe/#.VDbYEp3D_JM

You are going to laugh at the following recipe  talk about easy peasy  and while you could use fresh vegies, etc  here  everything comes out of a can or the freezer. Before we knock it let me explain  this would be the perfect dinner for a working mom or dad  or you want something to eat without a lot of fuss. And it is fairly healthy.

Easy Weeknight Chicken Pot Pie

servings 6

Ingredients

1 box Pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts, softened as directed on box 
1 pouch (9 oz) Progresso Recipe Starters creamy roasted garlic with chicken stock cooking sauce 
½ teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1 bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen mixed vegetables, thawed and drained 
1 ½ cups chopped deli rotisserie chicken

Steps

Heat oven to 425°F. Make pie crusts as directed on box for Two-Crust Pie, using 9-inch glass pie plate.

In medium bowl, stir together cooking sauce, poultry seasoning, 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper until smooth. Stir in vegetables and chicken. Spoon into crust-lined pie plate. Top with second crust; seal edge and flute. Cut slits in several places in top crust.

Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until crust is golden brown. After 15 minutes of baking, cover edge of crust with strips of foil to prevent excessive browning. Let stand 10 minutes before serving. Cut into wedges.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easy-weeknight-chicken-pot-pie/d249537d-9438-411c-83cb-db30ba578971?nicam2=Email&nichn2=Core&niseg2=PBD&%20nicreatID2=PBD_10_06_2014

Since we started with desserts I thought maybe we should finish with desserts. By the way  the desserts at the kap  wow  wow and wow. I think Gary ate the last of the cake and Alexis finished off the last of the caramel apple pie and I finished off the bread pudding. Talk about a sugar addict  they would have been on a super high at our house on Saturday night. These last two recipes are a little more tame but just as tasty.

GOLD FINISH

MAKES ONE 9-INCH CAKE

INGREDIENTS

¾ cup all-purpose flour 
½ cup plus 2½ tablespoons almond flour
½ cup cake flour
2 tablespoons baking powder
¾ cup sugar
4 eggs
Zest of 1 lemon
½ teaspoon Kosher salt
½ cup plus 1 tablespoon milk
¾ cup extra-virgin olive oil

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350˚. Coat a 9-inch round cake pan with nonstick cooking spray and line the bottom of the pan with a round of parchment paper. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, sift the all-purpose flour with the almond flour, cake flour and baking powder. Whisk until just combined, then set aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine the sugar with the eggs and mix on medium speed until light and fluffy. Add the lemon zest and salt; mix until just combined. With the motor running, slowly drizzle in the milk and mix until just combined.

Add the flour mixture to the egg mixture in three stages. With the motor running, slowly pour in the olive oil and mix until just combined. Transfer the batter to the prepared cake pan and bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until the cake springs back when touched.

Let the cake cool slightly before removing it from the pan. Slice the cake into wedges and serve warm or at room temperature with the desired accompaniments. I think a fruit compote on top would be nice  or fresh homemade whipped cream. I vote for the whipped cream.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/7067/Olive-oil-makes-a-classic-cake-savory.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=Break_the_Mold_2014_10_06&utm_content=Recipe_editorial

CINNAMON MASCARPONE PUDDING

INGREDIENTS

Pudding
½ cup sugar
1½ tablespoons cornstarch 
1 cup whole milk 
3 egg yolks
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon, plus extra for garnish 
2 cups mascarpone cheese

Topping 
1 cup heavy cream 
3 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 cup fresh berries (like blackberries, raspberries, and strawberries)

DIRECTIONS

Place 6 to 8 small bowls or ramekins onto a baking sheet. In a small mixing bowl, whisk the sugar with the cornstarch to combine.

In a medium pot, combine the milk with the sugar mixture. Whisk to combine. Bring to a simmer over medium heat.

While the milk is heating up, whisk the egg yolks in a medium bowl. When the milk has reached a simmer, gradually pour it over the eggs, whisking constantly. Continue whisking for a few moments after all the milk has been added, then return the mixture to the pot.

Cook the pudding over medium-low heat, whisking constantly, until the mixture begins to bubble (boil) from the very center of the pot, 1 to 2 minutes more.

Remove the pot from the heat and whisk in the vanilla, cinnamon and mascarpone cheese. Mix until completely smooth.

Pour the pudding into the prepared vessels. Cover the tray with plastic wrap and refrigerate until cool, at least 30 minutes.

When ready to serve, whip the heavy cream with the sugar to medium peaks. Place 1 tablespoon whipped cream on top of each pudding. Garnish with a sprinkle of cinnamon and some fresh berries.

In closing I want to give you two web sites  they each contain a bunch of recipes  the first one is gluten free and the second one is from food and wine magazine and has a bunch of cauliflower recipes I thought you might enjoy.

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Editors-Picks/Easy-Pumpkin-Recipes/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=faveglutenfree20141006

http://www.foodandwine.com/slideshows/cauliflower-recipes#!slide=2?xid=DISH100614IncredibleWaysCookCauliflower

Check out the smothered cauliflower with eggs  does it look good or what?

I apologize for the shortness of this  but on the other hand maybe you appreciate short.

Before i sign my name to this I would like to bring up next years knit-a-palooza  if anyone is thinking of doing it please let me know asap. Also  Heidis family and I would invite you to have it here again if you would like  I think Heidi was as excited as the rest of us were for it to happen. I have toyed with the idea of doing it myself  I have some ideas of different things we could do, etc. However  dont let that stop you from volunteering  maybe we need to hold it somewhere else for a couple of years  see a different part of the country. I think you will agree with me in that we dont want it to stop  it is so great to meet the people that we post to everyday  see them face to face  so much fun. You could also pair up to do it  it just needs to continue.

Sam

Oops! I wanted to include this also  I know it says man should not live by bread alone but how can you help it with recipes like these?

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/packages/comfort-foods/easy-comfort-food-recipes/50-quick-breads.html

and lest I forget - another big thank you to kate for coming to my rescue - it was a comfort knowing you were at the helm. thanks again kate - next year hope to see you at the kap.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Good sounding recipes, Sam. TY for doing this and good to have you back. Wherever next year's KAP is, hope it is possible to fly in. While DD#1 had a good time, she has informed me she would NOT be willing to drive to Georgia and she won't fly but I would.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I will read the recipes properly later on, Sam, but I just wanted to say how good it is to know that you are feeling well enough to open the Tea Party. Quite apart from the broken bone, all that dental work would have been enough to finish off a lesser mortal! Well done!


----------



## NanaCaren

The receipts sound good will read them better in a little bit. Catching up on the missed races from last week and yesterday. Wanted to mark my place.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the great start off -- good to have you back in the driver's seat. Thanks to KateB for filling in-you did a marvelous job and were so kind to accommodate the KAP timing.

I hope your arm continues to heal,Sam..and I don't envy you the pain of the teeth being pulled. I only had one and that was nerve wracking enough. I resume all my dental work with a root canal on Tuesday and then two more fillings and crowns before heading off for the deep root planing/cleaning. It will all be done by Thanksgiving so I'll be able to eat my fill at that great meal.

The KAP was fabulous and I'm sure we'll have another one next year...people just need to regroup for a bit and get other things done (Christmas knitting - other holidays, etc.) and maybe we can pick up the discussion again after the beginning of the year. Sam (and everyone else) -- how about putting your additional ideas out here. I know I've heard that people want more time for just talking (maybe starting the cookout in the early afternoon instead of evening) which may allow for more access to having Skype going. It would be interesting to see what time of year might work out best for everyone also -- we fried in June and we froze in October.

I started playing with my skeins that I dyed -- I love the way the green and white turned out -- the red, white & blue ended up more purple though, but still is pretty. I think I'll take the cue from others and add some other yarn to it.


----------



## iamsam

you can add 12 grandchildren here kate - five girls and seven boys - ages 16 months to 25 - and a great grand? due in april. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you can add 12 grandchildren here kate - five girls and seven boys - ages 16 months to 25 - and a great grand? due in april. --- sam


We have almost the same for grandchildren 4 girls and 8 boys from me. No great-grands as of yet, oldest grandchild is only 14.


----------



## pacer

Thanks for the wonderful opening and recipes to start us off. For those of you who might have missed it, I posted some more KAP pictures just before Sam started off this week. I thought it would be fun to finish last week's tea party with more wonderful pictures of our fun together. I also included a wonderful picture of Gary, Bentley and Heidi with a special thanks to them. Sam, will you pass on that gratitude with them, please? You could show them pictures from last week if you have not done so. I think they would love it. Thanks for having all of us in Defiance once again. It was wonderful. I enjoyed lunch with Jamie, Caren, Pammie and Matthew on Sunday. We sat and talked for over 2 hours and the restaurant was so pleasant about us taking the time to just visit and enjoy our lunch. 

Julie...Have fun visiting places in Australia. Wonderful memories in the makings and then the excitement of seeing Darowil soon after you return home. I am sure you would bake up a wonderful loaf of bread to share with her and David. 

I want to go to the high school football game tonight so need to head out. It is the rival town competition and I want to have the opportunity to see both schools bands march tonight. It will be a cold night and I promised Matthew that we will leave after the half time show. He will hold me to that!


----------



## purl2diva

Thanks for theopening, Sam. It's good to have you back. I love anything with apples. We have an Apple Sunday at church where we all bring an apple something. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought these were rather cute and would be good to have the children help with. Would also make a good party snack. 
Who would have thought dipping your nutter butter in white chocolate could make them even better. of course for ghosts you would just use something to make eyes with.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you can add 12 grandchildren here kate - five girls and seven boys - ages 16 months to 25 - and a great grand? due in april. --- sam


Adding in Jackielou and yourself Sam, that's a grand total of 143 grands and 5 great-grands.....we have been busy!
Great to see you back in charge. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Mary,
Thanks for the pictures. I have really enjoyed all that have been posted.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Adding in Jackielou and yourself Sam, that's a grand total of 143 grands and 5 great-grands.....we have been busy!
> Great to see you back in charge. :thumbup:


WOW we sure have been busy, or at the least our children have been.  :XD:


----------



## jknappva

Sam, thank you for the great opening as always. I just wanted to comment on Hickory's itching problem. My cat was doing the same thing a couple of years ago and she didn't have fleas either. I took her to the dr. and she couldn't find anything physically wrong with her. She gave her a shot she said would calm her so she wouldn't do the licking all the time. She had licked a place bare on her back,too, just like Hickory and I was afraid it would get infected if she kept it up! So sounds like the expense of a vet visit might be the only thing to bring her comfort.
I know you're glad the tooth pulling is over. I hope your mouth isn't too uncomfortable in the next few days. Take care of yourself and Hickory!!
Rest that arm....having it tired is almost as bad as it hurting!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
Thinking of everyone
Londy and Purple


----------



## angelam

Thanks for the opening Sam - it's good to have you back at the helm although Kate did a great job while you were out of action. Thanks Kate. 
I need to go back and study those recipes when I have a bit more time - it's bedtime for me now. Sam, by the time your teeth/gums settle down and the cast comes off your arm you'll be good as new!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up again. Lovely pictures at the end of last weeks KTP Pacer and your from Toronto Purple. 

Got some errands run for "the Bride" today and treated myself to a pedicure. 
Very tired. Will check in later.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


Hello ladies, good to see you again, glad you have made it safely to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Patches39

Hi all remember me, been a long time on my way home. It's Patches, have missed you all and never stopped praying for all of you. Will be home late tonight. And will try to catch up, will talk more tomorrow, hard to type and ride, I get sick  lol. Have missed so much, send much love and prayers your way until tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Good to have you at the helm again Sam. You did well to get what you did done with your arm and now your teeth. Some nice receipts here- and being home I was able to copy them into the files they live in.
Intend going over Kates last couple as I did not have my normal files with me, but see if I manage to get back to them.
Now that I am back and nearly organised (just don't know where I am going to put the yarn I bought! It is still in the suitcase awaiting a new home. But it will need to leave its current nest soonish so I can fill the case again for NZ. Working out the yarn to take will be very easy- just a couple of balls of sock yarn to keep me goijng for a couple of days as Maryanne and I are sharing 23 kgs luggage- plus 7 kg of hand luggage each. And I want to buy yarn over there- however I will need to be much more discerning this time round)


----------



## gagesmom

7:20pm and just signing on to mark my place. will check in later on.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


And we were sad to leave you two also!!! Glad you made it to Halifax safe and sound.  Will be thinking of you both and your adventures in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bonnie7591

What a great bunch of recipes Sam, you've out done yourself. I'll certainly be trying some of them.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Adding in Jackielou and yourself Sam, that's a grand total of 143 grands and 5 great-grands.....we have been busy!
> Great to see you back in charge. :thumbup:


No wonder we get so tired! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna

Patches39 said:


> Hi all remember me, been a long time on my way home. It's Patches, have missed you all and never stopped praying for all of you. Will be home late tonight. And will try to catch up, will talk more tomorrow, hard to type and ride, I get sick  lol. Have missed so much, send much love and prayers your way until tomorrow.


So good to hear from you, dear friend! Blessings to you as well!


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, welcome back "full time"! The lemon chicken sounds fantastic--maybe I can talk DD into making it. We went to the grocery this afternoon and got her stuff to make her pumpkin soup. It wasn't cheap to get everything, but it's a once a year splurge. If it turns out, I'll post the recipe later.

She's gone over to a friend's tonight, and I'm going to try and finish the sock cuff. Tried the fish lips again and I think it worked better this time around, but still not sure it will be my favorite heel. Sweet tomato and Fleegle (sp?) are still not tried.

Hugs & Blessings to all.


----------



## iamsam

I will definitely be showing them the pictures and will pass on your special thanks. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful opening and recipes to start us off. For those of you who might have missed it, I posted some more KAP pictures just before Sam started off this week. I thought it would be fun to finish last week's tea party with more wonderful pictures of our fun together. I also included a wonderful picture of Gary, Bentley and Heidi with a special thanks to them. Sam, will you pass on that gratitude with them, please? You could show them pictures from last week if you have not done so. I think they would love it. Thanks for having all of us in Defiance once again. It was wonderful. I enjoyed lunch with Jamie, Caren, Pammie and Matthew on Sunday. We sat and talked for over 2 hours and the restaurant was so pleasant about us taking the time to just visit and enjoy our lunch.
> 
> Julie...Have fun visiting places in Australia. Wonderful memories in the makings and then the excitement of seeing Darowil soon after you return home. I am sure you would bake up a wonderful loaf of bread to share with her and David.
> 
> I want to go to the high school football game tonight so need to head out. It is the rival town competition and I want to have the opportunity to see both schools bands march tonight. It will be a cold night and I promised Matthew that we will leave after the half time show. He will hold me to that!


----------



## iamsam

a very cute idea caren - thanks for sharing. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thought these were rather cute and would be good to have the children help with. Would also make a good party snack.
> Who would have thought dipping your nutter butter in white chocolate could make them even better. of course for ghosts you would just use something to make eyes with.


----------



## iamsam

the arm is just a bother - trying to force it into a position it doesn't want to go in. my jaw aches - I think from the pressure it was under while the teeth were pulled - it is not too bad. - it will all be better by morning. made chocolate pudding that Heidi brought over - really Heidi - sugar and fat free - too funny. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, thank you for the great opening as always. I just wanted to comment on Hickory's itching problem. My cat was doing the same thing a couple of years ago and she didn't have fleas either. I took her to the dr. and she couldn't find anything physically wrong with her. She gave her a shot she said would calm her so she wouldn't do the licking all the time. She had licked a place bare on her back,too, just like Hickory and I was afraid it would get infected if she kept it up! So sounds like the expense of a vet visit might be the only thing to bring her comfort.
> I know you're glad the tooth pulling is over. I hope your mouth isn't too uncomfortable in the next few days. Take care of yourself and Hickory!!
> Rest that arm....having it tired is almost as bad as it hurting!!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> a very cute idea caren - thanks for sharing. --- sam


You are most welcome, I love finding things that the children can help with. This is an easy one for sure.


----------



## iamsam

who are the two with purple and londy - and why don't I recognize them? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


----------



## iamsam

2-1/2 weeks and counting. --- sam



angelam said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam - it's good to have you back at the helm although Kate did a great job while you were out of action. Thanks Kate.
> I need to go back and study those recipes when I have a bit more time - it's bedtime for me now. Sam, by the time your teeth/gums settle down and the cast comes off your arm you'll be good as new!


----------



## iamsam

how goes the wedding shawl gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Lovely pictures at the end of last weeks KTP Pacer and your from Toronto Purple.
> 
> Got some errands run for "the Bride" today and treated myself to a pedicure.
> Very tired. Will check in later.


----------



## iamsam

welcome home patches - looking forward to hearing more from you. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi all remember me, been a long time on my way home. It's Patches, have missed you all and never stopped praying for all of you. Will be home late tonight. And will try to catch up, will talk more tomorrow, hard to type and ride, I get sick  lol. Have missed so much, send much love and prayers your way until tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Ah, Sam, that chocolate pudding sounds great! We had it at lunch the other day at the Center. One of my friends doesn't eat it so I get hers as well and when they do vanilla she gets mine. 

Glad you are doing well with the tooth pulling-- hope it doesn't bother you too much.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> 2-1/2 weeks and counting. --- sam


Your cast will be coming off about the time I'm headed to England.


----------



## Spider

Marking my spot.hugs to all!!,


----------



## jheiens

Great start-up, Sam. You're beginning to sound like your former self and we are all so glad of that!!

We've missed you at the tea table in spite of the wonderful jobs the ladies have done in your absence.

Thanks again for the chance to spend time with you and your family on Saturday evening and with the KAP members during the weekend. And thanks for extending the invitation for another opportunity to gather in Defiance. Looking forward to next year and more time to get to know each other better.

So good to hear from Patches and Jacklou as well as the good news from Sandi and Alan.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

approaching 11pm. have kept food down today so I am happy as I have to work 10:30am to 7pm tomorrow.

Started a baby blanket tonight for my nephew and his gf who are expecting a baby boy in January. Will post a pic when I get more done. 

Night everyone. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, I hope the Mayo clinic can find some answers for you daughter, what a long haul she has had.
Well, I finally got done mulching & caging all my fruit trees, I must have been crazy to plant 25 fruit trees but I had no idea I would have to fight the wild life for them. What a job.
The combiners finished this morning, it's always s great to see the last of the crop in the bin. 
I got the floors cleaned this evening, I didn't want to do them until the guys were done combining as so much dust & dirt comes in when they come for meals.
I've got 12 coming for Thanksgiving supper tomorrow night. My son went to Lloydminster, I asked him to pick up dinner buns so I would have one less job for tomorrow but he said they were all out so will be doing buns as wel as pumpkin pies in the morning to go with turkey supper.

I ran into town late this afternoon, had to renew the plates on my car. It's a 2005 & was $952 plus I have a package policy - covers if you hit wildlife & gives $1 million liability for $120. I'm curious what you pay in other places, if that's not too personal of a question. I have never had any accidents except for hitting deer 4 different times but that isn't counted as an accident here, just part of life


----------



## pammie1234

Subbed for my DD again today, came home and dressed for the wedding, just got home and thought I would check in and start getting the new KTP emails. I'm really tired so will catch up tomorrow. I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend. We are actually getting some rain! I sure hope it will last for a while!


----------



## Bulldog

O.K. Sweet Friends, here are the recipes you asked for:

2 cups self rising flourill
2 cups self rising cornmeal(I use yellow)
¼ cup sugar
1 cup diced green onions (optional)
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
1 can whole kernel corn, drained
1 can cream style corn
6 eggs, beaten
4 oz. can Ortega diced jalapeno peppers
16 oz. carton sour cream
½ cup oil 
Preheat oven to 350. Mix all dry ingredients together. Mix all wet ingedients. Then mix the wet and dry ingredients together. Add peppers, corn, and cheese. Bake in large 12 prepared iron skillet, a 9x13x2 pan, Texas Muffin Tins, or regular Muffin tins. I use the Texas Muffin Tins. If you use the smaller tins, they are really hot. Mom never used the green onions, so I dont either. I make 3 recipes and freeze 4 muffins to qt. Ziploc bags. This cornbread freezes. It keeps for months in freezer and I get out what I need for a meal each time. Moma was well known for this and shared it with her home town often.
MOMAS HUSHPUPPIES
1 ½ cups sifted cornmeal
½ cup all purpose flour
1 Tablespoon baking powder
1 tsp. salt
3 Tbsp. sugar
1 egg
2 Tbsp chopped onion
¾ cup milk
Variation: 
Omit milk & add 1 can Rotel tomatoes with juice
Add small can shrimp, with juice (mince with ford)
Mix all ingredients together. Drop by tsp. in hot oil
Drop in hot oil by tsp. Brown, Drain on paper towel
Mom would make batches of these up (most often the variation) and would fill up an empty bread bag and freeze and would get out the number needed. They are so good. Cold or hot


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good sounding recipes, Sam. TY for doing this and good to have you back. Wherever next year's KAP is, hope it is possible to fly in. While DD#1 had a good time, she has informed me she would NOT be willing to drive to Georgia and she won't fly but I would.


Your DD is so beautiful and such a sweet person. So glad she came with you this time. Sorry I didn't get to see you Sunday morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you can add 12 grandchildren here kate - five girls and seven boys - ages 16 months to 25 - and a great grand? due in april. --- sam


Wow Sam, what a wonderful family you have and 12 grandchildren. Holidays must get very busy around your house


----------



## Bulldog

Sorry the Mexican Cornbread Title was omitted and for two misspelled words. I have to use word to cut and paste my posts and the wording shrinks so tiny that I cannot read it.

I hope you do try these recipes. I love keeping them going in memory of Moma and they are absolutely scrumptious.
Haven't read the new KTP, so will post later for Sam...LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> We have almost the same for grandchildren 4 girls and 8 boys from me. No great-grands as of yet, oldest grandchild is only 14.


Yes, and your number may well go up as others get married. Great family Caren.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


So lovely. Thanks for sharing your time in other areas with us Purple. Now if I hadn't moved to the States, I might have been meeting with you in Toronto. :thumbup: My birthplace and home town.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the arm is just a bother - trying to force it into a position it doesn't want to go in. my jaw aches - I think from the pressure it was under while the teeth were pulled - it is not too bad. - it will all be better by morning. made chocolate pudding that Heidi brought over - really Heidi - sugar and fat free - too funny. --- sam


Sorry you are hurting. Healing wishes coming your way and hoping tomorrow is your wish come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> approaching 11pm. have kept food down today so I am happy as I have to work 10:30am to 7pm tomorrow.
> 
> Started a baby blanket tonight for my nephew and his gf who are expecting a baby boy in January. Will post a pic when I get more done.
> 
> Night everyone. see you tomorrow.


Quick recovery. Must have been a 24 hr. bug. So glad you are feeling better because you sure don't have the time to be down for long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the Mayo clinic can find some answers for you daughter, what a long haul she has had.
> Well, I finally got done mulching & caging all my fruit trees, I must have been crazy to plant 25 fruit trees but I had no idea I would have to fight the wild life for them. What a job.
> The combiners finished this morning, it's always s great to see the last of the crop in the bin.
> I got the floors cleaned this evening, I didn't want to do them until the guys were done combining as so much dust & dirt comes in when they come for meals.
> I've got 12 coming for Thanksgiving supper tomorrow night. My son went to Lloydminster, I asked him to pick up dinner buns so I would have one less job for tomorrow but he said they were all out so will be doing buns as wel as pumpkin pies in the morning to go with turkey supper.
> 
> I ran into town late this afternoon, had to renew the plates on my car. It's a 2005 & was $952 plus I have a package policy - covers if you hit wildlife & gives $1 million liability for $120. I'm curious what you pay in other places, if that's not too personal of a question. I have never had any accidents except for hitting deer 4 different times but that isn't counted as an accident here, just part of life


Bonnie, I don't understand paying that much for your plates so if I am understanding right, that includes all your auto insurance? I will ask DH when he gets home. Just replacing plates is nothing at all like that and our auto insurance might wel be more, but I don't know. DH gets home tomorrow. YAY


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Sorry the Mexican Cornbread Title was omitted and for two misspelled words. I have to use word to cut and paste my posts and the wording shrinks so tiny that I cannot read it.
> 
> I hope you do try these recipes. I love keeping them going in memory of Moma and they are absolutely scrumptious.
> Haven't read the new KTP, so will post later for Sam...LOL!


Thank you Bulldog. Will have to make those next time I have company.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My friend got her engagement ring. I am so happy for her. She had such a verbally abusive, now ex-husband, and this man is so good to her. Her ring is just like mine only about 3 times as big. She is quite happy but they are in no hurry to get married. They want to take it slow and make sure her boys will be alright. They are college age now. Will probably be this next year. Sooooo happy for her.

DH called and he got Indian food for supper and said it was so good. NYC has some of the best Indian food restaurants. Rehearsal went well, home tomorrow, then back again one more time.

We went for fish tonight and the meal was so wonderful, as was the company. Night all. Almost 2 am so guess I should sign off and try to get some sleep.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:thumbup: Yippee!! Sam's back.  

Okay, marking my spot until I finish last 20 pages of last week ktp. Doing this so I can answer here anything I need to respond to from then.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Had to pop in quickly. David has informed me that Lupe in Greek (at least ancient) is grief, sorrow, pain affliction. How apt is that?


So appropriate for what she is subjecting her family to.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful opening and recipes to start us off. For those of you who might have missed it, I posted some more KAP pictures just before Sam started off this week. I thought it would be fun to finish last week's tea party with more wonderful pictures of our fun together. I also included a wonderful picture of Gary, Bentley and Heidi with a special thanks to them. Sam, will you pass on that gratitude with them, please? You could show them pictures from last week if you have not done so. I think they would love it. Thanks for having all of us in Defiance once again. It was wonderful. I enjoyed lunch with Jamie, Caren, Pammie and Matthew on Sunday. We sat and talked for over 2 hours and the restaurant was so pleasant about us taking the time to just visit and enjoy our lunch.
> 
> Julie...Have fun visiting places in Australia. Wonderful memories in the makings and then the excitement of seeing Darowil soon after you return home. I am sure you would bake up a wonderful loaf of bread to share with her and David.
> 
> I want to go to the high school football game tonight so need to head out. It is the rival town competition and I want to have the opportunity to see both schools bands march tonight. It will be a cold night and I promised Matthew that we will leave after the half time show. He will hold me to that!


Would you believe, I had not thought that far ahead! But I think that is an excellent idea- I must check with Margaret what they might like.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Betty - thanks for the recipes. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I love to bake and have warm things around to eat. I love the cheesy pepper corn bread with chili and love sweet corn bread (with molasses) right out of the oven with butter and jam. I've been using canola oil for frying lately and hope the hush puppies do well in that kind of oil.

Heading up to DS's this a.m. and for some reason am awake at this ungodly hour so have started putting some of my canning efforts in a box to take up there. So far, I have the Spaghetti sauce, BBQ sauce, chili base, salsa and seafood sauce along with the onion marmalade. I'll be able to get their socks, christening blanket and little toy kitty in the mail to them early next week; just didn't get them all done for this trip and want them to receive them all at once.

Next week, I start the Christmas presents once the other WIPs are done...I have lots of ideas and just need to settle n a couple of them.

Okay, back to bed for me -- I'll catch up with you next week. Love to all; Melody--glad you're feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and your number may well go up as others get married. Great family Caren.


Oh yes with three to go I imagine at least one or two more will be added. Thank you


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Hi all remember me, been a long time on my way home. It's Patches, have missed you all and never stopped praying for all of you. Will be home late tonight. And will try to catch up, will talk more tomorrow, hard to type and ride, I get sick  lol. Have missed so much, send much love and prayers your way until tomorrow.


Of course we remember you, and welcome back!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though. 

Todays coffee 

Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend got her engagement ring. I am so happy for her. She had such a verbally abusive, now ex-husband, and this man is so good to her. Her ring is just like mine only about 3 times as big. She is quite happy but they are in no hurry to get married. They want to take it slow and make sure her boys will be alright. They are college age now. Will probably be this next year. Sooooo happy for her.
> 
> DH called and he got Indian food for supper and said it was so good. NYC has some of the best Indian food restaurants. Rehearsal went well, home tomorrow, then back again one more time.
> 
> We went for fish tonight and the meal was so wonderful, as was the company. Night all. Almost 2 am so guess I should sign off and try to get some sleep.


Congratulations to your friend, I agree not rushing things.

You were going to bed about the time I was getting up. Have a good sleep and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Sam. The recipes are wonderful especially the apple cake... ummm. Glad to see you are back with us.

Kate, you did a wonderful job as stand in. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Lovely pictures at the end of last weeks KTP Pacer and your from Toronto Purple.
> 
> Got some errands run for "the Bride" today and treated myself to a pedicure.
> Very tired. Will check in later.


It's not a wonder you are tired miss Gwenie, you have been very busy as of late. Don't forget to stop and rest so you are not worn out by the time the wedding is here.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


Great to see you all having a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Bulldog said:


> O.K. Sweet Friends, here are the recipes you asked for:


I like the sound of the corn bread. I haven't heard of hushpuppies before except as a brand of shoes :wink: 
They sound good too. TP does broaden my horizons. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


Good morning Caren. This is UK coffee time, just right, thank you! Enjoy your racing though I think I would prefer sleep!!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


Sounds like a great excuse to fill your face! Enjoy!


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, your photos made my morning, Love the coffee and the computer with cat


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. This is UK coffee time, just right, thank you! Enjoy your racing though I think I would prefer sleep!!


Good morning Angela. You are welcome, I was trying to time for the UK today. Glad I got it right. I was up any ways, can always catnap later in the day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren, your photos made my morning, Love the coffee and the computer with cat


Well thank you I am glad you enjoyed them. Makes my day to know the photos are appreciated.


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> I like the sound of the corn bread. I haven't heard of hushpuppies before except as a brand of shoes :wink:
> They sound good too. TP does broaden my horizons. :thumbup:


Well I've heard of Hushpuppies before (other than shoes)- from a previous discussion her on the TP!


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. This is UK coffee time, just right, thank you! Enjoy your racing though I think I would prefer sleep!!


No where near coffee time down here- bedtime in fact so I will see you all tomorrow-though out for a fair bit of the day with church and then the AGM for David's work. And just committed myslef to the bookstall at the yearly confrence yet again. At least I should be getting good at it- third time organising it and once helping out. And need to get the books I want organised before NZ as after we get back will be a bit late.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love both of these...good morning to you and happy and safe racing!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh gosh.... I am WAY way behind. Just marking my spot.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like my kind of meal!! And, love the new word -- we get that kind of weather quite a bit in the fall when there's no sun and it's just wet. Weather should be glorious here even if a bit cold (40F degrees), but we'll bundle up and take the DGD's to the apple orchard and pumpkin farm up in WI.



KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Normaedern....hushpuppies are definitely a Southern USA dish. I didn't grow up with them in Northern Iowa, but had them when I was in Mississippi - they were served with fried fish (usually catfish) and corn fritters.



Normaedern said:


> I like the sound of the corn bread. I haven't heard of hushpuppies before except as a brand of shoes :wink:
> They sound good too. TP does broaden my horizons. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh.... I am WAY way behind. Just marking my spot.


And even more bedtime for you at almost 10pm. Sleep well when you get there


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


Good morning Kate. It is dry this morning after a week of rain everyday. A new word, thank you. Authentic Chinese food, how lucky you are.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> No where near coffee time down here- bedtime in fact so I will see you all tomorrow-though out for a fair bit of the day with church and then the AGM for David's work. And just committed myslef to the bookstall at the yearly confrence yet again. At least I should be getting good at it- third time organising it and once helping out. And need to get the books I want organised before NZ as after we get back will be a bit late.


Good night Margret sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Love both of these...good morning to you and happy and safe racing!


Good morning to you too. Thanks I will be in my comfy chair most of the day. :roll: I am also trying to finish the last few rows on my traveling vine scarf. I am hoping t take it with me to the UK. First to figure out what row I have ended on.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Well I've heard of Hushpuppies before (other than shoes)- from a previous discussion her on the TP!


 :thumbup: I must have missed that


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Normaedern....hushpuppies are definitely a Southern USA dish. I didn't grow up with them in Northern Iowa, but had them when I was in Mississippi - they were served with fried fish (usually catfish) and corn fritters.


Thank you for that. I do like to know about the cultural background. It makes the world such a rich place.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have my travelling vine scarf from Julie's workshop waiting for me to finish also...it's about 3/4 of the way done. I'd need to do the same if I grabbed it out of the WIP basket and try to figure out which row I was on...but I did put in a lifeline at the end of each repeat so all is not lost if I can't figure it out. Since it's for me, I figure it will be this time next year (maybe) to resurrect it. Hope you get yours done and ready to wear in the UK!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning to you too. Thanks I will be in my comfy chair most of the day. :roll: I am also trying to finish the last few rows on my traveling vine scarf. I am hoping t take it with me to the UK. First to figure out what row I have ended on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for that. I do like to know about the cultural background. It makes the world such a rich place.


There are quite a few "fried dough" dishes around the world -- do you have anything similar in Wales?


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning to you too. Thanks I will be in my comfy chair most of the day. :roll: I am also trying to finish the last few rows on my traveling vine scarf. I am hoping t take it with me to the UK. First to figure out what row I have ended on.


Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll: 
I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.

Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)

I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.

On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my travelling vine scarf from Julie's workshop waiting for me to finish also...it's about 3/4 of the way done. I'd need to do the same if I grabbed it out of the WIP basket and try to figure out which row I was on...but I did put in a lifeline at the end of each repeat so all is not lost if I can't figure it out. Since it's for me, I figure it will be this time next year (maybe) to resurrect it. Hope you get yours done and ready to wear in the UK!


I have about 6 inches left   No lifelines ermmm probably should have used them, If I take out part of the least row I can read it to see where I am at. Then it's just an easy pick up and knit. Nearly the entire scarf was knit while watching races.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few "fried dough" dishes around the world -- do you have anything similar in Wales?


I don't think so. A griddle was used a great deal on a coal fire so we have welsh cakes

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264

Lovely warm with butter :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

busyworkerbee, my prayers are being sent.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll:
> I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
> I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


It does make things harder when the rows are nearly identical. Good luck on the shawl, which is beautiful. 
The one you have yet to start is beautiful as well. That would take a bit of time to make. Look forward to seeing pictures of the finished shawls.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> It does make things harder when the rows are nearly identical. Good luck on the shawl, which is beautiful.
> The one you have yet to start is beautiful as well. That would take a bit of time to make. Look forward to seeing pictures of the finished shawls.


I will post pictures. Promise!


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Healing thoughts bering sent out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> I will post pictures. Promise!


YIPPIE!!!!!!!!! I will post a finished and hopefully blocked scarf.  Blocking is my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about the stroke....many prayers being said for all involved. Good luck with those knitting projects and working --- sounds like a good plan.



busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


----------



## sugarsugar

Am still trying to get through last weeks TP..... love love the photos of the afghans... what a fantastic effort. They are brilliant. And I saw my square! Yay. Like someone posted last week.... each square is a hug.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Caren, your photos made my morning, Love the coffee and the computer with cat


I thought the kitten was hilarious!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.



NanaCaren said:


> I have about 6 inches left   No lifelines ermmm probably should have used them, If I take out part of the least row I can read it to see where I am at. Then it's just an easy pick up and knit. Nearly the entire scarf was knit while watching races.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very similar to our blueberry flapjacks (aka pancakes or griddle cakes). Yummy.



Normaedern said:


> I don't think so. A griddle was used a great deal on a coal fire so we have welsh cakes
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264
> 
> Lovely warm with butter :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> I don't think so. A griddle was used a great deal on a coal fire so we have welsh cakes
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/welshcakes_67264
> 
> Lovely warm with butter :thumbup: :thumbup:


They sound delicious will have to make some up for the teens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: I must have missed that


It was a few months back.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I have my travelling vine scarf from Julie's workshop waiting for me to finish also...it's about 3/4 of the way done. I'd need to do the same if I grabbed it out of the WIP basket and try to figure out which row I was on...but I did put in a lifeline at the end of each repeat so all is not lost if I can't figure it out. Since it's for me, I figure it will be this time next year (maybe) to resurrect it. Hope you get yours done and ready to wear in the UK!


The best way, I find is to check out the zig zag, and the number of stitches to the purl2 tog tbl, or the psso.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill.


Mine knit up quick until I put it down. I made three others before starting mine. 
Sounds lovely I would imagine it will keep out the chill. I gave a jar of the ZaTar to my so he loves it. Thank you for it.

love love love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: I like longer scares as well. Mine is as long as a queen bed. OCD deems I make the colours match at both ends. :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought the kitten was hilarious!


I love the kitten too, one of my favorite ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


By which time the business might be up and running.
Sorry about you DM's friend- does not sound good.
I love that daffodil photo myself- I must ask them to get one of the blue bells (next year)


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have about 6 inches left   No lifelines ermmm probably should have used them, If I take out part of the least row I can read it to see where I am at. Then it's just an easy pick up and knit. Nearly the entire scarf was knit while watching races.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


And then it can go into the Parade!
I do love those soft blues.


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


That yarn definitely shows the pattern off to perfection. I'm sure it will be very cosy once the cold weather kicks in. Merino is usually very warm to wear.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


I can tell from the picture, you're both enjoying your Canadian trip!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Hi all remember me, been a long time on my way home. It's Patches, have missed you all and never stopped praying for all of you. Will be home late tonight. And will try to catch up, will talk more tomorrow, hard to type and ride, I get sick  lol. Have missed so much, send much love and prayers your way until tomorrow.


 I sure have missed you. Wherever you were I hope it was a fun trip.
Welcome home!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That yarn definitely shows the pattern off to perfection. I'm sure it will be very cosy once the cold weather kicks in. Merino is usually very warm to wear.


I seem to remember you made one, too, Chris! Was yours the linen one?


----------



## gagesmom

8:15am and I am up. Gage is driving me crazy. I am feeling better today, but Gage is giving me a headache.  

I am working today 10:30am to 7pm. 

Going to run for now as I need to pack lunch and get a shower etc.

See you all later on.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> O.K. Sweet Friends, here are the recipes you asked for:
> 
> 2 cups self rising flourill
> 2 cups self rising cornmeal(I use yellow)
> ¼ cup sugar
> 1 cup diced green onions (optional)
> 2 cups grated cheddar cheese
> 1 can whole kernel corn, drained
> 1 can cream style corn
> 6 eggs, beaten
> 4 oz. can Ortega diced jalapeno peppers
> 16 oz. carton sour cream
> ½ cup oil
> Preheat oven to 350. Mix all dry ingredients together. Mix all wet ingedients. Then mix the wet and dry ingredients together. Add peppers, corn, and cheese. Bake in large 12 prepared iron skillet, a 9x13x2 pan, Texas Muffin Tins, or regular Muffin tins. I use the Texas Muffin Tins. If you use the smaller tins, they are really hot. Mom never used the green onions, so I dont either. I make 3 recipes and freeze 4 muffins to qt. Ziploc bags. This cornbread freezes. It keeps for months in freezer and I get out what I need for a meal each time. Moma was well known for this and shared it with her home town often.
> MOMAS HUSHPUPPIES
> 1 ½ cups sifted cornmeal
> ½ cup all purpose flour
> 1 Tablespoon baking powder
> 1 tsp. salt
> 3 Tbsp. sugar
> 1 egg
> 2 Tbsp chopped onion
> ¾ cup milk
> Variation:
> Omit milk & add 1 can Rotel tomatoes with juice
> Add small can shrimp, with juice (mince with ford)
> Mix all ingredients together. Drop by tsp. in hot oil
> Drop in hot oil by tsp. Brown, Drain on paper towel
> Mom would make batches of these up (most often the variation) and would fill up an empty bread bag and freeze and would get out the number needed. They are so good. Cold or hot


These sound wonderful, Betty. Thank you for posting them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee and who could resist the cute reason for no emailing! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


Love the reason for the loose clothing. They sound like my idea of great hosts!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


Sorry to hear about your friends! Sounds like a nice part time job!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


Beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


That is lovely. I love the colour-beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee and who could resist the cute reason for no emailing! LOL!!
> Junek


Good morning June. Thanks, I could resist the kitty.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good sunny Saturday morning to you all from Michigan. The leaves are beautiful with the sun shining on them and reflecting on the lake we are camped by. We have seen 6 lighthouses in 2 days. Having lots of fun but not getting any knitting done. I haven't even read page one yet. I need to get the RV ready to roll, so will check back later. I think I'm still only on page 38 from last week! Hugs and prayers

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

tami_ohio said:


> Good sunny Saturday morning to you all from Michigan. The leaves are beautiful with the sun shining on them and reflecting on the lake we are camped by. We have seen 6 lighthouses in 2 days. Having lots of fun but not getting any knitting done. I haven't even read page one yet. I need to get the RV ready to roll, so will check back later. I think I'm still only on page 38 from last week! Hugs and prayers
> 
> Tami


----------



## Designer1234

*Workshop information*:

Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


----------



## pearlone

Good morning to all. Sorry I haven't been on, but just wantd everyone to know that the Palooza was wonderful. Still can't believe all the fun everyone had. It was so nice to meet in person, folks you chat with on line. Hopefully there will be another palooza next year. Gwenie did a fabulous job organizing everything with all her helpers and Sam and his family were just great.Love all the recipes for apples. Hopefully when we reach Florida next week I can make some of them. Have been very busy packing up and dealing with some health issues. Can't wait to get that Florida sunshine. Hope everyone has a great weekend, and Sam wishing you a speedy recovery from your dental surgery to arm healing quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Enjoy your special meal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll:
> I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
> I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


The shawl in your avatar is very beautiful, as is the one you will be doing for the wedding. You are quite an accomplished knitter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Love the view Tammi. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


So sorry to hear about the stroke and how upset everyone is, of course. Yes, it is so hard to lose friends or see them incapacitated and a reminder to us all.

How great about the store and your getting some work there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


Beautiful. Good luck figuring out the row.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I love the kitten too, one of my favorite ones.


Adorable, cute, and funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am and I am up. Gage is driving me crazy. I am feeling better today, but Gage is giving me a headache.
> 
> I am working today 10:30am to 7pm.
> 
> Going to run for now as I need to pack lunch and get a shower etc.
> 
> See you all later on.


Awww, glad you are feeling better but too bad Gage is acting up. Possibly typical behavior for that age.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kateb-- envy you on the dinner-- love Chinese. And TY again for your openings while Sam was laid up.

Cashmere-- was sorry about missing the hugs before we left but DD was so excited (like I wasn't) about getting to see two of her kids. Thanks also for kind words about DD#1, yes she is a lovely woman.

Mel-- glad you are recovered. Your hats are all darling.

Bulldog-- your Moma's cornbread sounds like one I sometimes make, didn't get down the recipe but know most of the ingred are the same-- the cream corn really makes it good. And I will try the hushpuppies. Will use some of that hand-ground cornmeal for both!

Tami-- beautiful lake morning pix.

Rookie-- the vine scarf is just beautiful. I don't wear scarves but when I saw the pattern, wished it was adapted for a shawl.

Nanacaren-- loved the kitten.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Good sunny Saturday morning to you all from Michigan. The leaves are beautiful with the sun shining on them and reflecting on the lake we are camped by. We have seen 6 lighthouses in 2 days. Having lots of fun but not getting any knitting done. I haven't even read page one yet. I need to get the RV ready to roll, so will check back later. I think I'm still only on page 38 from last week! Hugs and prayers
> 
> Tami


Lovely photo. Wish I was there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


Will visit there now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I haven't been on, but just wantd everyone to know that the Palooza was wonderful. Still can't believe all the fun everyone had. It was so nice to meet in person, folks you chat with on line. Hopefully there will be another palooza next year. Gwenie did a fabulous job organizing everything with all her helpers and Sam and his family were just great.Love all the recipes for apples. Hopefully when we reach Florida next week I can make some of them. Have been very busy packing up and dealing with some health issues. Can't wait to get that Florida sunshine. Hope everyone has a great weekend, and Sam wishing you a speedy recovery from your dental surgery to arm healing quickly.


Sorry to hear you are dealing with health issues and hope they won't interfere with trip to Florida. It was wonderful to meet you and your DH.


----------



## jknappva

That's a lovely sight to wake up to!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kateb-- envy you on the dinner-- love Chinese. And TY again for your openings while Sam was laid up.
> 
> Cashmere-- was sorry about missing the hugs before we left but DD was so excited (like I wasn't) about getting to see two of her kids. Thanks also for kind words about DD#1, yes she is a lovely woman.
> 
> Mel-- glad you are recovered. Your hats are all darling.
> 
> Bulldog-- your Moma's cornbread sounds like one I sometimes make, didn't get down the recipe but know most of the ingred are the same-- the cream corn really makes it good. And I will try the hushpuppies. Will use some of that hand-ground cornmeal for both!
> 
> Tami-- beautiful lake morning pix.
> 
> Rookie-- the vine scarf is just beautiful. I don't wear scarves but when I saw the pattern, wished it was adapted for a shawl.
> 
> Nanacaren-- loved the kitten.


If you just made it wider it would make a lovely shawl. Not the triangular kind but like the woven shawls. I had thought of that. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


That's wonderful news, Shirley, as long as you take time for yourself so you're not stressed!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH gets home today. Not sure what time as I was tired when he called but think around noon. Will be so good to have him back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful news, Shirley, as long as you take time for yourself so you're not stressed!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I actually like the idea of fewer as then one can possibly do more of them in actual time, except for some of the amazing knitters that Designer had that did every workshop. Ninja knitters like Melody.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> If you just made it wider it would make a lovely shawl. Not the triangular kind but like the woven shawls. I had thought of that. Perhaps in the future.


Will think about that one-- I mostly like crescent but really haven't tried a rectangle to wear. DO NOT like triangle.


----------



## pacer

A quick good morning to everyone. I have a day filled with laundry, knitting, dishes to wash, housework and going to dinner with a friend to celebrate her son's second birthday. His birthday is the same day as mine, but I won't be able to join up with him on his actual birthday in a couple of weeks as that is a busy time at work.

Busyworkerbee...It is wonderful that you will be able to work with your sister for a couple of days out of the week. Sorry to hear of DM's friend suffering a stroke. Such a difficult time for everyone.

Caren...Can't wait to see pictures of your scarf. Seth sure has grown since you were gone for a few days. I wonder how much he will grow while you are in London? Such a cute little guy.

Tami...Love the view from your campsite and so glad that you and DH are enjoying your care package from Matthew and me. Sounds like none of those care packages are going to waste which is wonderful.

Kathy...I have just the project for the yarn I got from you in my white elephant gift. I hadn't bought the yarn yet for the project so such perfect timing and the little carrying case will make it easier to take back and forth to work. Such a perfect gift I received. I will be making an Aran hat with the yarn. Not sure if I will make the scarf pattern that came with the pattern. I might make a different scarf or cowl to go with the hat. 

I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love. 

Caren...I will look forward to seeing more pictures from your London adventures. Is your friend recovering well from her surgery?

Melody...Happy to hear that you are feeling better today. Have a wonderful time at work. I will look forward to seeing your baby blanket.


----------



## Normaedern

Tami ohio, that is beautiful. Have a lovely time.


----------



## Normaedern

Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


I am pleased with this news. Thank you. I have enjoyed the ones I have joined in so much


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


I love the idea of keeping the workshops and offering fewer at a time. Savor the moment of each workshop and the information provided. I really enjoyed your color and texture workshops as well. Your new home looks wonderful and it will be so nice to have a courtyard to sit and knit and make new friends. I am also so thankful that you will not have to deal with such harsh winters now. I would love to see the ocean, so the next time you are visiting the ocean do think of me. I will enjoy the pictures of your new area.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> The shawl in your avatar is very beautiful, as is the one you will be doing for the wedding. You are quite an accomplished knitter.


Thank you but still learning after all these years


----------



## Gweniepooh

almost finished with a big thank you for teaching the wingspan class.....I've been flying through it. Should be able to finish it today. Will post when I do. Had in mind something lacy but that just wasn't possible with the time frame so the wingspan is perfect. DD saw me working on it Thursday and really liked it.


thewren said:


> how goes the wedding shawl gwen? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow that is high for plates for your car. Does it come through your insurance company? Here in Georgia it is a state regulated along with the county government. I have a 2006 van and for license plates it is around $200 if I'm remembering correctly. It depends on the county you live in, age of car, and whether or not you get specialty plates.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the Mayo clinic can find some answers for you daughter, what a long haul she has had.
> Well, I finally got done mulching & caging all my fruit trees, I must have been crazy to plant 25 fruit trees but I had no idea I would have to fight the wild life for them. What a job.
> The combiners finished this morning, it's always s great to see the last of the crop in the bin.
> I got the floors cleaned this evening, I didn't want to do them until the guys were done combining as so much dust & dirt comes in when they come for meals.
> I've got 12 coming for Thanksgiving supper tomorrow night. My son went to Lloydminster, I asked him to pick up dinner buns so I would have one less job for tomorrow but he said they were all out so will be doing buns as wel as pumpkin pies in the morning to go with turkey supper.
> 
> I ran into town late this afternoon, had to renew the plates on my car. It's a 2005 & was $952 plus I have a package policy - covers if you hit wildlife & gives $1 million liability for $120. I'm curious what you pay in other places, if that's not too personal of a question. I have never had any accidents except for hitting deer 4 different times but that isn't counted as an accident here, just part of life


----------



## jonibee

Welcome back and hope your arm has mended properly..loving those recipes especially the dessert ones as I have a weakness for sweets..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations to your friend. How wonderful.


Cashmeregma said:


> My friend got her engagement ring. I am so happy for her. She had such a verbally abusive, now ex-husband, and this man is so good to her. Her ring is just like mine only about 3 times as big. She is quite happy but they are in no hurry to get married. They want to take it slow and make sure her boys will be alright. They are college age now. Will probably be this next year. Sooooo happy for her.
> 
> DH called and he got Indian food for supper and said it was so good. NYC has some of the best Indian food restaurants. Rehearsal went well, home tomorrow, then back again one more time.
> 
> We went for fish tonight and the meal was so wonderful, as was the company. Night all. Almost 2 am so guess I should sign off and try to get some sleep.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I don't understand paying that much for your plates so if I am understanding right, that includes all your auto insurance? I will ask DH when he gets home. Just replacing plates is nothing at all like that and our auto insurance might wel be more, but I don't know. DH gets home tomorrow. YAY


Our plates include all our insurance too. The package policy is extra liability & depending on the coverage you buy pays some of the deductible on the plate insurance which is usually $750. It also covers all the deductible if it isma wildlife claim.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute computer picture; LOL for sure. Weather here is fabulous; only 10:30 a.m. and 81F. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam!!! So good to have you back and all the recipes sound delicious. DH and I are in Las Vegas celebrating my birthday now that he is feeling better after being in bed for about five days with some sort of flu virus. Poor guy felt so bad, all he could do is sleep. Have a great week and get some rest yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sad news about your DM's friend. If she passed I hope it was peaceful. Sending comfort for all.

Good news about the store. Hope all goes well as it opens and that you enjoy working there.


busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Normaedern said:


> Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll:
> I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
> I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


What a beautiful shawl.Congratulations on the up coming wedding


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> A quick good morning to everyone. I have a day filled with laundry, knitting, dishes to wash, housework and going to dinner with a friend to celebrate her son's second birthday. His birthday is the same day as mine, but I won't be able to join up with him on his actual birthday in a couple of weeks as that is a busy time at work.
> 
> Busyworkerbee...It is wonderful that you will be able to work with your sister for a couple of days out of the week. Sorry to hear of DM's friend suffering a stroke. Such a difficult time for everyone.
> 
> Caren...Can't wait to see pictures of your scarf. Seth sure has grown since you were gone for a few days. I wonder how much he will grow while you are in London? Such a cute little guy.
> 
> Tami...Love the view from your campsite and so glad that you and DH are enjoying your care package from Matthew and me. Sounds like none of those care packages are going to waste which is wonderful.
> 
> Kathy...I have just the project for the yarn I got from you in my white elephant gift. I hadn't bought the yarn yet for the project so such perfect timing and the little carrying case will make it easier to take back and forth to work. Such a perfect gift I received. I will be making an Aran hat with the yarn. Not sure if I will make the scarf pattern that came with the pattern. I might make a different scarf or cowl to go with the hat.
> 
> I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love.
> 
> Caren...I will look forward to seeing more pictures from your London adventures. Is your friend recovering well from her surgery?
> 
> Melody...Happy to hear that you are feeling better today. Have a wonderful time at work. I will look forward to seeing your baby blanket.


Loved that you posted all the photos. I didn't take many photos so really appreciated it. I'm sure those that couldn't come appreciated it to0 Thank you so much for posting them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

The scarf is beautiful.


RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our plates include all our insurance too. The package policy is extra liability & depending on the coverage you buy pays some of the deductible on the plate insurance which is usually $750. It also covers all the deductible if it isma wildlife claim.


I see. That explains the high price.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That picture is lovely Tami. Makes me wish we still had our RV. Just peaceful.


----------



## KateB

Normaedern said:


> Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll:
> I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
> I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


Norma that looks beautiful (& way beyond my capabilities or patience! :lol: ) Are you going to put beads on it too?


----------



## angelam

I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love. 

It certainly didn't bother me seeing all you pictures from KAP - the more the merrier as far as I am concerned. It's great to be able to put faces to names and to see what a good time everyone had.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds great Shirley. So glad you will continue with them. I found them so helpful and lots of fun. Of course you will always have my support. 


Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


Sorry to hear about your DM's friend and I'm sure something like that happening in front of them will sadly remind them of their own mortality.
Sounds good about your sister's shop and your job there. What kind of shop is it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

It was wonderful meeting you too Pearlone. Wish I could have had more time to visit; will if it is held again next year for sure which I am looking forward to. Hope you have a safe trip as you head to Florida.


pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I haven't been on, but just wantd everyone to know that the Palooza was wonderful. Still can't believe all the fun everyone had. It was so nice to meet in person, folks you chat with on line. Hopefully there will be another palooza next year. Gwenie did a fabulous job organizing everything with all her helpers and Sam and his family were just great.Love all the recipes for apples. Hopefully when we reach Florida next week I can make some of them. Have been very busy packing up and dealing with some health issues. Can't wait to get that Florida sunshine. Hope everyone has a great weekend, and Sam wishing you a speedy recovery from your dental surgery to arm healing quickly.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I love the kitten too, one of my favorite ones.


Me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kansas g-ma meant to respond to an earlier post you made. You are welcome to fly to Georgia ANYTIME.....love company and we could sit, knit, and play with clay! That goes for anyone wanting to head south for a mini vaca! Have an extra bedroom with a couple of beds in it and can arrange for more. Just got to not mind the dogs and cats.....LOL. Will even let you borrow a dog to cuddle with....LOL.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Kateb-- envy you on the dinner-- love Chinese. And TY again for your openings while Sam was laid up.
> 
> Cashmere-- was sorry about missing the hugs before we left but DD was so excited (like I wasn't) about getting to see two of her kids. Thanks also for kind words about DD#1, yes she is a lovely woman.
> 
> Mel-- glad you are recovered. Your hats are all darling.
> 
> Bulldog-- your Moma's cornbread sounds like one I sometimes make, didn't get down the recipe but know most of the ingred are the same-- the cream corn really makes it good. And I will try the hushpuppies. Will use some of that hand-ground cornmeal for both!
> 
> Tami-- beautiful lake morning pix.
> 
> Rookie-- the vine scarf is just beautiful. I don't wear scarves but when I saw the pattern, wished it was adapted for a shawl.
> 
> Nanacaren-- loved the kitten.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> 8:15am and I am up. Gage is driving me crazy. I am feeling better today, but Gage is giving me a headache.
> 
> I am working today 10:30am to 7pm.
> 
> Going to run for now as I need to pack lunch and get a shower etc.
> 
> See you all later on.


Sounds as though you'll be glad to get to your work! Boys of that age (& older, I hate to break it to you :shock: ) are often pains in the you-know-what....been there, got the T-shirt! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

No need to apologize for posting pictures. Personally I appreciated ALL pictures posted as I got very few taken so I've copied them all. 



pacer said:


> I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well if it includes insurance then it doesn't sound bad at all!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Our plates include all our insurance too. The package policy is extra liability & depending on the coverage you buy pays some of the deductible on the plate insurance which is usually $750. It also covers all the deductible if it isma wildlife claim.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay. 
Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology. 
She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there. 
So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway. 
Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## anetdeer

So glad you're back! Take care of your arm!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Loved that you posted all the photos. I didn't take many photos so really appreciated it. I'm sure those that couldn't come appreciated it to0 Thank you so much for posting them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed we did...thanks Pacer! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

I've just been filling out a government form on-line to claim my State Pension and boy, do they tempt you.....first one was when they asked if you wanted to be addressed in a different way eg. Dame, Monsignor......Then they asked if you had a stage name?.....I've never come so close to answering to _Dame Coco the Clown_ in my life! :lol: DH didn't see it as funny, must be my warped sense of humour....? :roll: I felt like Phoebe in "Friends" when she changes her name to Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock....and yes I did have to google the name!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. .


Can't speak for others but I really enjoyed the pix and I was there! You got shots of things I didn't see or wasn't present at the time. Great stuff. DD#1 even enjoyed the couple I sent her.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia. Arrived here safely after a great time in Toronto. Once again we were sad to leave our KP sisters.
> Thinking of everyone
> Londy and Purple


Great looking group!!


----------



## Poledra65

OH!! If you could all cross your fingers, toes, or whatever works for you, Christopher has a meeting with the owner of the ford dealership here this morning in about an hour and he's really interested in Christophers resume that he dropped off, so hoping and praying that he hires him and gets started on Monday. Thanks, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Kansas g-ma meant to respond to an earlier post you made. You are welcome to fly to Georgia ANYTIME.....love company and we could sit, knit, and play with clay! That goes for anyone wanting to head south for a mini vaca! Have an extra bedroom with a couple of beds in it and can arrange for more. Just got to not mind the dogs and cats.....LOL. Will even let you borrow a dog to cuddle with....LOL.


Dogs & cats wouldn't bother me a bit-- would love them to pieces. I've got cat hair on everything.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute computer picture; LOL for sure. Weather here is fabulous; only 10:30 a.m. and 81F.


It's raining here even though the forecast says it will not rain 0% chance. Been raining for a while now.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


Great coffee, I need another cup as my first one got preempted by Marla and Echo, now it's cold. lol 
The kitten on the keyboard is soooo Sphynx when she was little. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Oh , I know all about figuring out which row I am on :roll:
> I am nearly finished knitting the shawl in my avatar for a friend's DD baby due early Jan. The border is 24 rows, every row different and they look very similar. You have my deepest sympathy.
> I need to finish it as DD has decided to marry her partner, Ollie's Dad in Feb. She wants me to knit this
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> and I need to start in case it goes wrong :roll:


So pretty, I've saved to my faves.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


Oh how awful, I hope that she starts doing better, and that the other ladies are doing okay, a very scary day a bingo for sure.
Forgot to say, how exciting about working at your sisters new store that will be so fun I hope and even better that she will have assistance with wages for a couple months. Hopefully it will be a great venture for you both.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We had almost 2 days of slow, drizzly rain with about 20 min of harder rain when I was trying to put the trash out back! Today the sun is bright. So nice to get the rain but really glad it is sunny today. Temps day from 58 to 85, mostly lower range, with night from 38 to 58, mostly mid range. Very nice. Wish I had time to work outside but have 2 shows coming up and working like mad.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


Glad Marla has found a puppy to love. Sometime you have to go to a pet store when all else fails. I imagine she is beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


Oh that's very pretty, like the color. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> *Workshop information*:
> 
> Please go to this link to read the information about our workshops. I have decided to keep on with them although cut back on the number. I hope you will be as supportive in the future as you all have in the past! You are the reason I had such positive feelings about doing them.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291636-1.html*


Awesome Shirley!! So glad you are continuing, but glad you are cutting back a bit, don't want you to overdo it, and that will also spread them out a little more so we can do more of them. 
We got your back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Glad Marla has found a puppy to love. Sometime you have to go to a pet store when all else fails. I imagine she is beautiful.


At rescue sites small to medium dogs are esp hard to find, altho I'm not sure what size an Italian greyhound is. Glad you were able to find something Marla will love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great coffee, I need another cup as my first one got preempted by Marla and Echo, now it's cold. lol
> The kitten on the keyboard is soooo Sphynx when she was little. lol


Glad you liked the coffee. the kitten was both of these two when they were little. oh wait they still do the same thing from time to time.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> A quick good morning to everyone. I have a day filled with laundry, knitting, dishes to wash, housework and going to dinner with a friend to celebrate her son's second birthday. His birthday is the same day as mine, but I won't be able to join up with him on his actual birthday in a couple of weeks as that is a busy time at work.
> 
> Busyworkerbee...It is wonderful that you will be able to work with your sister for a couple of days out of the week. Sorry to hear of DM's friend suffering a stroke. Such a difficult time for everyone.
> 
> Caren...Can't wait to see pictures of your scarf. Seth sure has grown since you were gone for a few days. I wonder how much he will grow while you are in London? Such a cute little guy.
> 
> Tami...Love the view from your campsite and so glad that you and DH are enjoying your care package from Matthew and me. Sounds like none of those care packages are going to waste which is wonderful.
> 
> Kathy...I have just the project for the yarn I got from you in my white elephant gift. I hadn't bought the yarn yet for the project so such perfect timing and the little carrying case will make it easier to take back and forth to work. Such a perfect gift I received. I will be making an Aran hat with the yarn. Not sure if I will make the scarf pattern that came with the pattern. I might make a different scarf or cowl to go with the hat.
> 
> I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love.
> 
> Caren...I will look forward to seeing more pictures from your London adventures. Is your friend recovering well from her surgery?
> 
> Melody...Happy to hear that you are feeling better today. Have a wonderful time at work. I will look forward to seeing your baby blanket.


Happy early birthday!!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun!
You can't post too many pics, they are so much fun to look through, thanks for posting them and any others too come.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It's raining here even though the forecast says it will not rain 0% chance. Been raining for a while now.


LOL!!! I don't even know what to say about that. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Glad Marla has found a puppy to love. Sometime you have to go to a pet store when all else fails. I imagine she is beautiful.


Thank you, she's a cutie, I will post some pics after I can get my d*&^ phone to download.


----------



## Dawna C

Sam Sounds like your dog has mange.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> At rescue sites small to medium dogs are esp hard to find, altho I'm not sure what size an Italian greyhound is. Glad you were able to find something Marla will love.


Too true, and she was looking online, but just kept saying that every poodle wasn't Deva, so it's better that we went completely different. 
She is already on her way to being really spoiled. lol
I had to pull out one of Wickets smaller jackets for her, it's too big but the best we could do until we go to Walmart or Fort Collins. It's nippy out there for her long legs. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you liked the coffee. the kitten was both of these two when they were little. oh wait they still do the same thing from time to time.


 Sphynx would probably still do that, but she's perturbed at not being the only girl anymore, she snubs me and goes to David. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I'm caught up, need to put the pups in the kennel so I can go to Marlas and let the rest of the crew out for a while, I'll check in when I get back.


----------



## patocenizo

I can tell you that I truly enjoyed all of those pictures.


angelam said:


> I hope I did not bother anyone by posting so many pictures last week of our KAP. I wanted to share throughout the week so we could enjoy it just that much longer. Some pictures were better than others and I was thankful that Shirley was able to touch up the picture of Marianne resting. The knit jacket she was using for a cover was gifted to her by a special friend so she was covered with love.
> 
> It certainly didn't bother me seeing all you pictures from KAP - the more the merrier as far as I am concerned. It's great to be able to put faces to names and to see what a good time everyone had.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you liked the coffee. the kitten was both of these two when they were little. oh wait they still do the same thing from time to time.


After two times when my old gal jumped onto the computer table and stuck a balancing paw on keyboard, screwing something up terribly (required asst from DGD#2), I have worked hard to train her NOT to get on the table. So far, she's doing well.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


I'm glad Marla found her puppy even having to go to the pet store!!
Now we need pictures of the babies!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

anetdeer said:


> So glad you're back! Take care of your arm!


I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome!! I hope you decide to join us regularly.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

How funny. Wish our gave such an option. Have no idea what I'd choose but what fun.


KateB said:


> I've just been filling out a government form on-line to claim my State Pension and boy, do they tempt you.....first one was when they asked if you wanted to be addressed in a different way eg. Dame, Monsignor......Then they asked if you had a stage name?.....I've never come so close to answering to _Dame Coco the Clown_ in my life! :lol: DH didn't see it as funny, must be my warped sense of humour....? :roll: I felt like Phoebe in "Friends" when she changes her name to Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock....and yes I did have to google the name!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Excellent! Then common down....just wait until after this wedding....house currently like a dipsey-dumpster....LOL. and will be until after the event....LOL


Kansas g-ma said:


> Dogs & cats wouldn't bother me a bit-- would love them to pieces. I've got cat hair on everything.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> OH!! If you could all cross your fingers, toes, or whatever works for you, Christopher has a meeting with the owner of the ford dealership here this morning in about an hour and he's really interested in Christophers resume that he dropped off, so hoping and praying that he hires him and gets started on Monday. Thanks, I'll let you all know how it goes.


Saying a little prayer for Christopher. I guess they made the move successfully. I didn't realize they were back from San Antonio! Must have missed that post!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looking forward to a picture of Echo. And don't feel bad about the pet store purchase; there must be reason for it to have happened. Glad Echo got good home.


Poledra65 said:


> Great coffee, I need another cup as my first one got preempted by Marla and Echo, now it's cold. lol
> The kitten on the keyboard is soooo Sphynx when she was little. lol


----------



## Dawna C

Sam I think your dog has mange


----------



## Gweniepooh

Or it could be a allergy either to it's food or something outside. Two of our's both developed allergies later in life so we now feed them a grain free food. Forbothof them it also seems worse during hotter months so vet also thinks the grass bothers them. We use a shampoo with aloe and also tea tree oil.

Also welcome Dawna C, don't think I've seen you before. Hope you will continue to join us as well as others recently posting. (sorry can't recall names but have noticed a few new folks coming out into the light.)

Okay....break over.....back to knitting the shawl. LOL


Dawna C said:


> Sam I think your dog has mange


----------



## Dawna C

Thank you for the welcome Gweniepooh


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent! Then common down....just wait until after this wedding....house currently like a dipsey-dumpster....LOL. and will be until after the event....LOL


You think your house is bad-- I have bags and boxes strung everywhere getting ready for the Art Center show-- the one place in town where I can sell my dolls and some more upscale items. Then 23rd I have my ordinary stuff (baby & adult bibs, aprons, etc) in our Crafty Seniors sale. Plus nothing much put away from travels except I did unpack suitcase.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dawna C said:


> Thank you for the welcome Gweniepooh


There have been several new and more returning, know I haven't welcomed all-- this is a great group. might have to read thru typos and auto-corrects that aren't, but it is interesting!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow that is high for plates for your car. Does it come through your insurance company? Here in Georgia it is a state regulated along with the county government. I have a 2006 van and for license plates it is around $200 if I'm remembering correctly. It depends on the county you live in, age of car, and whether or not you get specialty plates.


It is Saskatchewan Government Insurance. My DS was complaining yesterday as he has a newer 1/2 ton & it's $1200 :roll: & he s also accident free. It costs more if you are in accidents or have a bunch of tickets on your drivers liscence.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, I loved seeing all the pictures posted fromKAP, the more the merrier.
Tami, beautiful view, sounds like a great vacation.
Busyworkerbee, sorry to hear about your moms friend, I hope she has a peaceful passing if she can't recover & have some quality life. Strokes are such terrible things.
Patocinzo, glad your DH is feeling better, have a great time in Vegas. We have been there a couple of ties, don't gamble but just lve t walk around & see the amazing decor in the casinos.
Rookie, beautiful scarf, I haven't done one of those yet but definitely on the to-do list that is never-ending.
Shirley, have so enjoyed your workshops & know many others have also. As long as you don't put too mch stress on yourself, I'm glad you're going to start them again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's a cutie, I will post some pics after I can get my d*&^ phone to download.


Yippie!! love pictures of puppies..


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> O.K. Sweet Friends, here are the recipes you asked for:
> 
> 2 cups self rising flourill
> 2 cups self rising cornmeal(I use yellow)
> ¼ cup sugar
> 1 cup diced green onions (optional)
> 2 cups grated cheddar cheese
> 1 can whole kernel corn, drained
> 1 can cream style corn
> 6 eggs, beaten
> 4 oz. can Ortega diced jalapeno peppers
> 16 oz. carton sour cream
> ½ cup oil
> Preheat oven to 350. Mix all dry ingredients together. Mix all wet ingedients. Then mix the wet and dry ingredients together. Add peppers, corn, and cheese. Bake in large 12 prepared iron skillet, a 9x13x2 pan, Texas Muffin Tins, or regular Muffin tins. I use the Texas Muffin Tins. If you use the smaller tins, they are really hot. Mom never used the green onions, so I dont either. I make 3 recipes and freeze 4 muffins to qt. Ziploc bags. This cornbread freezes. It keeps for months in freezer and I get out what I need for a meal each time. Moma was well known for this and shared it with her home town often.
> MOMAS HUSHPUPPIES
> 1 ½ cups sifted cornmeal
> ½ cup all purpose flour
> 1 Tablespoon baking powder
> 1 tsp. salt
> 3 Tbsp. sugar
> 1 egg
> 2 Tbsp chopped onion
> ¾ cup milk
> Variation:
> Omit milk & add 1 can Rotel tomatoes with juice
> Add small can shrimp, with juice (mince with ford)
> Mix all ingredients together. Drop by tsp. in hot oil
> Drop in hot oil by tsp. Brown, Drain on paper towel
> Mom would make batches of these up (most often the variation) and would fill up an empty bread bag and freeze and would get out the number needed. They are so good. Cold or hot


~~~Mmmmmmm! These sound yummy. I have never seen self-rising cornmeal. What is the brand? Thanks for sharing them.

Sam, thanks for a yummy beginning, too. 'Tis apple season, for sure.
I'm still about 50 pages behind on last week...and then all of this week, too. Company coming for dinner tonight, so not too sure I'll make much progress today. Still enjoying the memories of KAP...and the pictures others have posted.

The weather has been quite chilly, so I am staying close to the fireplace (only heat source at the cottage). I venture out in the car to get warm.  or into the kitchen to fix a meal.
Take care, all....Carol il/oh


----------



## jheiens

Welcome to all the recent newcomers.

We are having a lovely day with bright sunshine but cooler than average temps--barely upper 50s and freezing again tonight. Not the first time this has happened this year. A couple of them occurred toward the end of summer.

I've been winding ball of yarns from KAP and hanging other drapes/curtains. We're leaving shortly to go to a birthday party for one of the gosling babies first birthday today. Should be knitting but can't seem to work it in today.

Have a great weekend, everyone; I may not get back until late tonight or tomorrow after church and lunch.

Take care and play nicely together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sphynx would probably still do that, but she's perturbed at not being the only girl anymore, she snubs me and goes to David. lolol


The cats both do that here at different times.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> After two times when my old gal jumped onto the computer table and stuck a balancing paw on keyboard, screwing something up terribly (required asst from DGD#2), I have worked hard to train her NOT to get on the table. So far, she's doing well.


Knitums and Neems are goo they only sit on the very edge now that they are older. They have been known to try and sit on my hands while I'm typing. Mostly they sit and watch races with me and try to figure out where to cars and bikes have gone.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


I'm so pleased you found a new baby, as you say she won't replace Deva but she will help to fill the space. Echo sounds a lovely name, how old is she? How big does an Italian greyhound grow? I'm not very familiar with this breed.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I've just been filling out a government form on-line to claim my State Pension and boy, do they tempt you.....first one was when they asked if you wanted to be addressed in a different way eg. Dame, Monsignor......Then they asked if you had a stage name?.....I've never come so close to answering to _Dame Coco the Clown_ in my life! :lol: DH didn't see it as funny, must be my warped sense of humour....? :roll: I felt like Phoebe in "Friends" when she changes her name to Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock....and yes I did have to google the name!


I don't remember having to fill in a form like this as I was approaching pension age. Maybe I did, the memory's definitely going! I can't imagine what wonderful name I could give myself! Would definitely be a Duchess. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Patches39

Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit  
My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her. 
As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome, 
I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D 

Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
Jessie


----------



## Karena

Sam, Good to see you are back in business, amost good as new. 
Don't overdo it. 
Thanks for the recipes. I am now in the mood for enchiladas. 
Can't get enough here in California. 
Christmas is sneaking up on us!
Karena


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to remember you made one, too, Chris! Was yours the linen one?


Yes, the first one I did was in a linen yarn. I have made 2 more since, one in Rowan fine lace and another in a 4-ply sock yarn in mottled colours. None of them shows the stitch definition quite so clearly as Rookie's. Just the particular characteristics of the yarn, but it is interesting to see how the same pattern can give an end product that looks subtly different. I have another ball of the fine lace, which I hope to use for another TV scarf very soon.

I expect you are now into Sunday morning. I hope Meeting wil leave you with renewed strength ready for Wednesday. I am sure you will be glad to get to that day and be able to move forward towards a future that at least gives you some part in Fale's life.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


And it is such a joy to have you back with us.


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> I don't remember having to fill in a form like this as I was approaching pension age. Maybe I did, the memory's definitely going! I can't imagine what wonderful name I could give myself! Would definitely be a Duchess. :lol: :lol: :roll:


No, nor me, neither. I remember speaking on the phone to a very nice man in Newcastle, or somewhere in those parts, but I don't recall any silly questions at all. No doubt things have been 'improved' in the past seven years! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, the first one I did was in a linen yarn. I have made 2 more since, one in Rowan fine lace and another in a 4-ply sock yarn in mottled colours. None of them shows the stitch definition quite so clearly as Rookie's. Just the particular characteristics of the yarn, but it is interesting to see how the same pattern can give an end product that looks subtly different. I have another ball of the fine lace, which I hope to use for another TV scarf very soon.
> 
> I expect you are now into Sunday morning. I hope Meeting wil leave you with renewed strength ready for Wednesday. I am sure you will be glad to get to that day and be able to move forward towards a future that at least gives you some part in Fale's life.


That is one of the beauties of the design! Each interpretation is subtly different. I am very fond of the Rowan Lace yarns.
Yes Sunday morning here. Nearly six thirty- my tummy is growling so I will go downstairs and make up some Muesli.
That would be the outcome I most want- is for him to be involved when he wants to be- it would be wonderful to have him home again. (hard work too, but that was why I suggested renewing our vows)


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Norma that looks beautiful (& way beyond my capabilities or patience! :lol: ) Are you going to put beads on it too?


Oh, yes. The bride wants sparkle. I have done beaded knitting quite a few times before. I am just worried as it is for such a special occasion it has to be just right.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Knitums and Neems are goo they only sit on the very edge now that they are older. They have been known to try and sit on my hands while I'm typing. Mostly they sit and watch races with me and try to figure out where to cars and bikes have gone.


My old gal has NEVER paid any attention to the TV or computer screen but the computer talking/singing just drives her nuts and she begs to have it off.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for posting pictures. Personally I appreciated ALL pictures posted as I got very few taken so I've copied them all.


I loved seeing them and won't have missed them for the world. It made me feel as though I was there
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


Can't wait for a picture!!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm glad Marla found her puppy even having to go to the pet store!!
> Now we need pictures of the babies!!
> Junek


Here y'all go.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Saying a little prayer for Christopher. I guess they made the move successfully. I didn't realize they were back from San Antonio! Must have missed that post!
> Junek


They didn't go yet, they are going on the 1st of November, but should be back the 2nd or 3rd. 
He has the job but has to pay to get his license suspension lifted first, hadn't realized it had been suspended, do to a ticket in 2009 that he forgot to pay before he left for college. $308. :shock:


----------



## iamsam

you certainly could expand to the max naked but possible a loose cotton sweat pants and shirt would work just as well. be sure and tell us how it was. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Those are lovely. She looks a real cutie. Thank you for the peek.


----------



## iamsam

are they for sale in your grocery stores there. Heidi buys the frozen ones all the time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I've heard of Hushpuppies before (other than shoes)- from a previous discussion her on the TP!


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> I've just been filling out a government form on-line to claim my State Pension and boy, do they tempt you.....first one was when they asked if you wanted to be addressed in a different way eg. Dame, Monsignor......Then they asked if you had a stage name?.....I've never come so close to answering to _Dame Coco the Clown_ in my life! :lol: DH didn't see it as funny, must be my warped sense of humour....? :roll: I felt like Phoebe in "Friends" when she changes her name to Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock....and yes I did have to google the name!


That is so very funny. A very nice gentleman once said that I had a wonderful sense of the ridiculous. You and me both!

All I did was talk to a man in Newcastle and most of the time we talked beekeeping.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


OH they are so cute.. thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Dawna C said:


> Thank you for the welcome Gweniepooh


And I'll add my welcome to Gwen's. Hope you decide to visit regularly.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Ryssa is such a scamp- poor Buster!
Echo looks adorable.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


I had no idea you had a mold problem. But so glad that problem is solved and the house inspected so all is safe and good. How delightful that your daughter is moving in with you! My daughter moved in to help me 5 yrs ago and I'm so glad. I hope you enjoy her as much as I enjoy having my daughter here.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Congrats to Marla on the new pup! I googled the breed and it says they are around 8kg fully grown, so fairly small!


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Echo is beautiful but then so is Ryssa. I would love to have another dog but since I'm so much away these days I couldn't. Just have to make do with DDs two when I go to stay with them.


----------



## iamsam

sorry I am just getting on - I was really tired for some reason and have slept most of the day - I even went to bed early - before midnight for a change.

69° - blue skies - sunshine - gary is in hack yard waxing Heidi's van. a perfect day for it - a lovely fall day - not many of those left for this year.

my mouth is fine - I figured all would be well with a good nights sleep - sure feels funny. had chocolate pudding for breakfast - been drinking almond milk - had a few sips of coffee - tomorrow I will have a whole cup. but the soft foods will be around for a while. it will take a month or six weeks before they do anything about a lower plate.

tonight is lexi's homecoming dance - think she and jake are out for early dinner - then will come back for pictures before leaving for the dance. tinora won the homecoming game last night - actually they always play Fairview high school (Heidi graduated from here) - 40 - zero. kind of a rout - tinora has been on a roll this year - has not lost a game yet.

have a bunch of laundry stacked up - but there is a load in the dryer to fold and what is in the washer needs washed again - think I did it the first of the week. need to buy detergent.

have the front door open - nice to feel the breeze through the house. it's going to start cooling down soon though - it was down to 34° last night - gary said there was light frost on the garden behind the barn.

need to get busy and catch up --- sam


----------



## Bulldog

Betty - thanks for the recipes. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I love to bake and have warm things around to eat. I love the cheesy pepper corn bread with chili and love sweet corn bread (with molasses) right out of the oven with butter and jam. I've been using canola oil for frying lately and hope the hush puppies do well in that kind of oil.

they do great in this, Jeanette. Canola is all I use.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Such lovely fur-babies!!! I see Ryssa is still using the big dog as a step stool...cannot for the life of me remember his name!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> They didn't go yet, they are going on the 1st of November, but should be back the 2nd or 3rd.
> He has the job but has to pay to get his license suspension lifted first, hadn't realized it had been suspended, do to a ticket in 2009 that he forgot to pay before he left for college. $308. :shock:


Oh, rats on that. But hope he can get that cleared up so he'll keep the job!
I misunderstood...I thought David and Christopher had already gone to San Antonio.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

what kind of a store is your daughter opening? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Right, before I head to bed early due to market in morning requiring a 2am rise, and before I forget what I want to say.
> 
> Julie, love the pics of the GKs and the field of beautiful daffodils.
> Sandi, glad to hear everything is continuing to go well with Alan.
> JuneK - check the dvd menu when you put it in - I seem to recall many have subtitle capability (which is same as captioning, I think)
> 
> I am also praying for a friend of my DMs who suffered a severe stroke on Friday morning, my time. She has, unfortunately, continued to deteriorate and, as of this afternoon, not expected to see tomorrow. I know many of you will not read this until a few hours after I write this. I am also offering up prayers for the ladies who were present when Bev had her stroke. Unfortunately, she had it at Bingo, and several of the other ladies are upset. I think it was a reminder that they are, mostly, older ladies and it could happen to them.
> 
> On a happier note, next Wednesday, I will be spending with my sister about another store she wants to open. I will be working there 3 days a week once it opens, delay caused by site currently occupied by business that is wrapping up. I will work there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. More information to come as I have it. The part she liked is that by making it official, she can get a wage subsidy from the government which will help cover my wage for about 3 months.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Knitums and Neems are goo they only sit on the very edge now that they are older. They have been known to try and sit on my hands while I'm typing. Mostly they sit and watch races with me and try to figure out where to cars and bikes have gone.


LOL!!! Ryssa was trying to figure out Skype with the Downunder group, lol


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> I'm so pleased you found a new baby, as you say she won't replace Deva but she will help to fill the space. Echo sounds a lovely name, how old is she? How big does an Italian greyhound grow? I'm not very familiar with this breed.


They should get about 13-15 inches/33-38cm at the withers 8-18 lbs/3.6  8.2 kg.

They really do look like a tiny greyhound.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


Glad you are back in your home, having your GD living with you should keep you on your toes, how old is she?
Good just to have you back.


----------



## iamsam

lovely work Jeanette - I do like the color. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


----------



## iamsam

june - tell you sister I am having withdrawal symptoms from no pictures for a while. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Beautiful!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

looks like a great place to camp - how far north are you? --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ryssa is such a scamp- poor Buster!
> Echo looks adorable.


LOL! But thankfully he's so good with her.


----------



## iamsam

pearl one - if you have any extra heat while you are in florida please send some to northwest ohio. I do envy you and dh being in the warm sunshine. where in florida do you go? --- sam



pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I haven't been on, but just wantd everyone to know that the Palooza was wonderful. Still can't believe all the fun everyone had. It was so nice to meet in person, folks you chat with on line. Hopefully there will be another palooza next year. Gwenie did a fabulous job organizing everything with all her helpers and Sam and his family were just great.Love all the recipes for apples. Hopefully when we reach Florida next week I can make some of them. Have been very busy packing up and dealing with some health issues. Can't wait to get that Florida sunshine. Hope everyone has a great weekend, and Sam wishing you a speedy recovery from your dental surgery to arm healing quickly.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Oh, rats on that. But hope he can get that cleared up so he'll keep the job!
> I misunderstood...I thought David and Christopher had already gone to San Antonio.
> Junek


;D He should have it all cleared up this week, hopefully it won't take to long for them to release it once he's paid it. I'm just glad that the gentleman wants him bad enough to wait.


----------



## Poledra65

I just gave Ryssa a bath a bit ago, did not make her a happy camper. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I have a pattern I need to work on, so I'm going to go find a skein of my hand dyeing yarn to play with.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Ryssa was trying to figure out Skype with the Downunder group, lol


That would have been cute to see.


----------



## iamsam

it really is an easy knit gwen - should look great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> almost finished with a big thank you for teaching the wingspan class.....I've been flying through it. Should be able to finish it today. Will post when I do. Had in mind something lacy but that just wasn't possible with the time frame so the wingspan is perfect. DD saw me working on it Thursday and really liked it.


----------



## iamsam

hey jonibee - thanks - the arm is fine - the cast is a bother though. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Welcome back and hope your arm has mended properly..loving those recipes especially the dessert ones as I have a weakness for sweets..


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But thankfully he's so good with her.


Probably one could say he is a real gentleman with her.


----------



## iamsam

have a great birthday pat - and wins lots of money - healing energy zooming to surround dh so he stays well. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! So good to have you back and all the recipes sound delicious. DH and I are in Las Vegas celebrating my birthday now that he is feeling better after being in bed for about five days with some sort of flu virus. Poor guy felt so bad, all he could do is sleep. Have a great week and get some rest yourself.


----------



## iamsam

don't greyhounds get big? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I've just been filling out a government form on-line to claim my State Pension and boy, do they tempt you.....first one was when they asked if you wanted to be addressed in a different way eg. Dame, Monsignor......Then they asked if you had a stage name?.....I've never come so close to answering to _Dame Coco the Clown_ in my life! :lol: DH didn't see it as funny, must be my warped sense of humour....? :roll: I felt like Phoebe in "Friends" when she changes her name to Princess Consuela Banana-Hammock....and yes I did have to google the name!


Love It!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> don't greyhounds get big? --- sam


Evidently not the Italian Greyhound.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.

Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.

Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.

Sharon


----------



## iamsam

thank you anetdeer - and allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so hope to see you often = we'll be looking for you. --- sam



anetdeer said:


> So glad you're back! Take care of your arm!


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.
> 
> Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.
> 
> Sharon


Was just wondering the other day how and where you were. Sorry it has been such a rough time.


----------



## iamsam

have my fingers crossed - and positive energy zooming Christopher's way. --- san



Poledra65 said:


> OH!! If you could all cross your fingers, toes, or whatever works for you, Christopher has a meeting with the owner of the ford dealership here this morning in about an hour and he's really interested in Christophers resume that he dropped off, so hoping and praying that he hires him and gets started on Monday. Thanks, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So cute, and yes Ryssa is jealous. I still love the way Ryssa climbs on your older dog too (can't remember his name)


Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congrats to Christopher. Too bad about the license but so happy he got the job.



Poledra65 said:


> They didn't go yet, they are going on the 1st of November, but should be back the 2nd or 3rd.
> He has the job but has to pay to get his license suspension lifted first, hadn't realized it had been suspended, do to a ticket in 2009 that he forgot to pay before he left for college. $308. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Awwww so cute. Looks like she is saying, Please like me to Ryssa. Then Ryssa on the back of the other dog. :XD: :XD: :XD: And not the first time I know. Love it. What clowns to keep you occupied. You must laugh a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you certainly could expand to the max naked but possible a loose cotton sweat pants and shirt would work just as well. be sure and tell us how it was. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

thanks dawna - she does have a couple spots of it - I need to get to the pet store and see what they have to treat it.

your name is new to me so allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we'll be here all week so plan on visiting us as often as you can - fresh hot tea and a empty chair with your name on it always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dawna C said:


> Sam Sounds like your dog has mange.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably one could say he is a real gentleman with her.


Now if only she'd ever act like a little lady instead of a sherman tank. LOLOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


----------



## iamsam

you should knit her some leg warmers --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Too true, and she was looking online, but just kept saying that every poodle wasn't Deva, so it's better that we went completely different.
> She is already on her way to being really spoiled. lol
> I had to pull out one of Wickets smaller jackets for her, it's too big but the best we could do until we go to Walmart or Fort Collins. It's nippy out there for her long legs. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.
> 
> Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon, I do hope that things are starting to look up, have missed you since you haven't been on. Take care, HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww so cute. Looks like she is saying, Please like me to Ryssa. Then Ryssa on the back of the other dog. :XD: :XD: :XD: And not the first time I know. Love it. What clowns to keep you occupied. You must laugh a lot.


 No, it's not the first or second time, she uses him like a trampoline, but she got a taste of her own medicine earlier, Echo used her as a hurdle, lol, it was way too funny, wish I'd have had the video running to catch it, then they were playing tug a war a bit ago. :XD:


----------



## iamsam

depending on how you block it you could make it appear to be larger if you do a drastic blocking - dragging the points out as far as you can get them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> you should knit her some leg warmers --- sam


 :XD: :XD: I may just do that. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Very nice-- love the colors.


----------



## iamsam

mold is nothing to fool around with - so glad you got it properly looked after - it can make you really sick. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


----------



## Gweniepooh

True....hadn't gotten that far yet Sam. Will need to go clear off my craft room table and give it a try. Will do that tomorrow. Believe me my craft room is a mess; will take several hours to get it in shape; may rearrange it while I'm at it too.


thewren said:


> depending on how you block it you could make it appear to be larger if you do a drastic blocking - dragging the points out as far as you can get them. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


So beautiful. Love the colors too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You will be stunning.


----------



## iamsam

I have no doubt it will be perfectly done norma - no worries there. would like some pictures of it when you are finished. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Oh, yes. The bride wants sparkle. I have done beaded knitting quite a few times before. I am just worried as it is for such a special occasion it has to be just right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's not the first or second time, she uses him like a trampoline, but she got a taste of her own medicine earlier, Echo used her as a hurdle, lol, it was way too funny, wish I'd have had the video running to catch it, then they were playing tug a war a bit ago. :XD:


Sounds like they are already a team. You will soon have a circus with acrobats.


----------



## iamsam

love the bottom picture. the new dog is very pretty. a girl I gather with the pink collar. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


----------



## Bulldog

PATCHES, It is so good to see you posting again. You have been missed.
MELODY, I am so glad you are feeling better. We all understand how it feels when Mom is not well and kids are being rowdy.
CAREN, I loved our coffee. Gotta tell you, computer kitty captured my heart. So sweet.
KATE, Lucky you. I would imagine authentic Chinese would be out of this world. One of my favorites. Top favorite is Mexican of coarse.
DARALENE, Congratulations to your friend. If she has been in a verbally abusive situation, she deserves to have Heaven this time as she has already been in ****.
NORMA, Hushpuppies are always served with fried catfish in the South, but Mom kept them year round in the freezer. There were times when we were little that they became our snack of choice. They are truly delicious and do hope some of KTP will give them a try. The Snow Angel Shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I cant even fathom making something so beautiful.
HEATHER,I am so sorry about your Moms friend and pray for her and her family. I will also remember the ladies present. It is always difficult to hear of someone passing who is a friend or is the same age as you are. It does put things into perspective.
JUNE, Youre welcome. I hope your daughter makes you some. If I were close I would.
PEARLONE, I am so sorry you have not been feeling well. Hopefully warmer weather will be the best medicine.
TAMI, I just could picture being at that beautiful campsite and having some quality quiet time.
PATOCENIZO, Happy Birthday. Glad your husband is feeling better and hope you had a good time in Las Vegas.
JEANETTE, your scarf is beautiful. Is this the wide or narrow version and what materials/needle size did you use. I have some beautiful peach laceweight yarn I bought in Starkville, MS.
SHIRLEY, We are all glad you are going to continue the workshops, but we want you to cut back a little and enjoy your Pat and your new home. We all love you so much and dont want you spread too thin.
ANETDEER, DAWNA D, KARENA, JONIBEE
NA big hearty welcome to our little family here.
KAYE, Prayers gl going up for Christopher. I laughed when you said Sphynx is going to David now. I can relate. When we got our two Calicos, I picked Patches and Jim ended up getting Thumper, her brother. Patches has little to do with me and loves Jim. Thumper hangs with me. Go figure.
SAM, hope your mouth is not too tender. I had my little ten year old granddaughter last night and she had six pulled. She did great but you know kids are resilient. Prayers are going up for your fracture and extractions. I hope Lexi had the homecoming of her dreams. I know she was beautiful. I think you have a wonderful son in law. Of coarse, we all know how loving and beautiful Hiedi is.
MARY, I am so glad you posted all your pictures. I thoroughly enjoyed them.
Think I am just gonna get up at six in the morning and wash the ole hair. Just dragging today.
Next week is housecleaning again. I want to get my windows, blinds, and curtains done before the holidays. It is hard trying to get all these washcloths knitted and keep up here too. Jim has a minor outpatient procedure next week. I just remembered, so I may not get as much done. He will have a catheter for five days and he is not a good patient. I may not get anything done.
I tried putting Sis & my picture on but cant get it to transfer from the phone. Jim is all up into his MSU football game and interrupting him during that is a no no so will put it on when he can help me. Want you all to see my sweet sister.
I Love You All to The Moon and Back..Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Condolences at the loss of your cousin. Hope you will be able to make the funeral if you want to go.

I meant to say that my sister made it through her surgery Thursday very well; did take longer than anticipated due to her having put it off for so long but she came home today. Is in a good bit of pain but her DD is with her and helping manage her medications. Thanking you for keeping her in your prayers.


Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry you have had a rough time strawberry - but it is doubly good to see you back - we are always here for you - have your back at all times. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.
> 
> Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## Grandmapaula

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam, I have to go back to the beginning and read but I did get all caught up on the last one last night, yay.
> Well, Marla and I went to Cheyenne yesterday, we had looked at all the animal shelters between Scottsbluff, Ne and Fort Collins, Co and no one had puppies, or puppies that weren't going to end up big dogs, so we did what we tell people to NEVER do and we went to the pet shop, she came home with an Italian Greyhound puppy, lolol, she's a cutie, and I have to say, I feel pretty good after the amount of paperwork she had to sign and the fact that the girl kept saying that they really advocate spaying and neutering, also the pup had had an umbilical hernia fixed, so she's been taken care of. I think she's naming her Echo, from mythology.
> She won't replace Deva, but she's filling the space, Ryssa isn't too sure about this miniature Mocha dog thing with long legs. lol Rysa dwarfs her. But anyway, that is the update there.
> So now I'm off to get caught up, with two sleeping babies, one on either side of me. lol Makes typing interesting anyway.
> Hugs ALL!!!!!!!!


My DD#2 has an Italian Greyhound - I think it weighs all of about 8 or 9 pounds. Her name is Sugar and she loves to burrow under blankets, either on someone's bed or on the couch. That little dog bosses the big Great Dane around - it's pretty funny to see!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Now if only she'd ever act like a little lady instead of a sherman tank. LOLOL!


A very miniature one!


----------



## iamsam

betty - the red socks were a testament to you excellent knitting skills - the snow angel shawl would be a piece of cake for you. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> PATCHES, It is so good to see you posting again. You have been missed.
> MELODY, I am so glad you are feeling better. We all understand how it feels when Mom is not well and kids are being rowdy.
> CAREN, I loved our coffee. Gotta tell you, computer kitty captured my heart. So sweet.
> KATE, Lucky you. I would imagine authentic Chinese would be out of this world. One of my favorites. Top favorite is Mexican of coarse.
> DARALENE, Congratulations to your friend. If she has been in a verbally abusive situation, she deserves to have Heaven this time as she has already been in ****.
> NORMA, Hushpuppies are always served with fried catfish in the South, but Mom kept them year round in the freezer. There were times when we were little that they became our snack of choice. They are truly delicious and do hope some of KTP will give them a try. The Snow Angel Shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I cant even fathom making something so beautiful.
> HEATHER,I am so sorry about your Moms friend and pray for her and her family. I will also remember the ladies present. It is always difficult to hear of someone passing who is a friend or is the same age as you are. It does put things into perspective.
> JUNE, Youre welcome. I hope your daughter makes you some. If I were close I would.
> PEARLONE, I am so sorry you have not been feeling well. Hopefully warmer weather will be the best medicine.
> TAMI, I just could picture being at that beautiful campsite and having some quality quiet time.
> PATOCENIZO, Happy Birthday. Glad your husband is feeling better and hope you had a good time in Las Vegas.
> JEANETTE, your scarf is beautiful. Is this the wide or narrow version and what materials/needle size did you use. I have some beautiful peach laceweight yarn I bought in Starkville, MS.
> SHIRLEY, We are all glad you are going to continue the workshops, but we want you to cut back a little and enjoy your Pat and your new home. We all love you so much and dont want you spread too thin.
> ANETDEER, DAWNA D, KARENA, JONIBEE
> NA big hearty welcome to our little family here.
> KAYE, Prayers gl going up for Christopher. I laughed when you said Sphynx is going to David now. I can relate. When we got our two Calicos, I picked Patches and Jim ended up getting Thumper, her brother. Patches has little to do with me and loves Jim. Thumper hangs with me. Go figure.
> SAM, hope your mouth is not too tender. I had my little ten year old granddaughter last night and she had six pulled. She did great but you know kids are resilient. Prayers are going up for your fracture and extractions. I hope Lexi had the homecoming of her dreams. I know she was beautiful. I think you have a wonderful son in law. Of coarse, we all know how loving and beautiful Hiedi is.
> MARY, I am so glad you posted all your pictures. I thoroughly enjoyed them.
> Think I am just gonna get up at six in the morning and wash the ole hair. Just dragging today.
> Next week is housecleaning again. I want to get my windows, blinds, and curtains done before the holidays. It is hard trying to get all these washcloths knitted and keep up here too. Jim has a minor outpatient procedure next week. I just remembered, so I may not get as much done. He will have a catheter for five days and he is not a good patient. I may not get anything done.
> I tried putting Sis & my picture on but cant get it to transfer from the phone. Jim is all up into his MSU football game and interrupting him during that is a no no so will put it on when he can help me. Want you all to see my sweet sister.
> I Love You All to The Moon and Back..Betty


----------



## patocenizo

I have not made a killing at all but it won't kill me either. We are going to a show tonight, never been to one here in Las Vegas so I am excited and it's Jersey Boys!!! Yay!!!!After that I hope to have energy left over for some more picking at those pesky machines that do not want to win...


thewren said:


> have a great birthday pat - and wins lots of money - healing energy zooming to surround dh so he stays well. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dawna C

Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - tell you sister I am having withdrawal symptoms from no pictures for a while. --- sam


I'll have to look and see if I can find some for you, Sam. Did you see the ones I posted last week when she went to the Sea Glass Festival? It may have been while your computer was sick. I'll check and see what page they were on so you can see them, if you haven't.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Love your wing span you have done a fabulous job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Oh my, so cute, :-D pray they bring much joy.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I had no idea you had a mold problem. But so glad that problem is solved and the house inspected so all is safe and good. How delightful that your daughter is moving in with you! My daughter moved in to help me 5 yrs ago and I'm so glad. I hope you enjoy her as much as I enjoy having my daughter here.
> Junek


I am so happy about it, we always did get along. :-D


----------



## Tessadele

I have been hours catching up on last week & reading this week's KTP, but it is all so interesting I can't skim it. Tomorrow we are going away for a week, my BIL wants to go to see his Mummy who has just gone into a nursing home, she is 102 & I think he is scared if he doesn't go soon it may be too late although she is in good health. We will be going to look after my DSis. who has had a lot of health problems which she is not yet over, I think she needs some cheerful company not just a man who is feeling sad about the fact his Mother is so near the end & whose brother died suddenly earlier this year. We all get on well together & I can make her laugh. Because I'm a dreadful person!! Ha,ha.
I hope everyone who has problems of health or other things will see a bright end to their tunnel soon, I feel so much for people on here. you are all so supportive of each of us.
I have been looking after my GGD. she has just turned 3,with the cheekiest nature I've ever met in a child. We made little cakes today so that she could decorate them, first with icing, then chocolate chips, then with marshmallows stuck all over. The amount of toppings on the cakes was far less than the toppings in her tummy, I don't suppose she had any room for dinner tonight. I've had her a lot lately as her Mum has a bad back & Dad has become a full-time carer which, although he is wonderful with Sophie, I feel is a bit much for him & he needs some time to relax. At least when she goes home I can collapse onto the bed & wait for Julian to revive me with tea & biscuits.
Sam, you do a brilliant job on here & I hope when that plaster is off you can quickly get back to normal. I'm glad you were so lucky with your extractions, I took my DSis to have a root filling, they ended up having to extract it & she was in the chair for over 3 hrs. The dentist had to call his partner in to help out!! She went back the next day to have one done on the lower jaw, that also turned out to need extracting but the dentist said "no way" so she has to go to the hospital for this one. Can't understand why the dentist doesn't want to do it himself. Lolol.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


So sorry for your loss-- have safe travels. Glad your DH is home.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are back in your home, having your GD living with you should keep you on your toes, how old is she?
> Good just to have you back.


LOL she's 30, and shy, with a sweet spirit, loves to keep busy and is a nurse. Will be looking for work. And it's so good to be home miss you too.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> hey jonibee - thanks - the arm is fine - the cast is a bother though. --- sam


Sorry to hear about your arm, hope the cast comes off soon. :-D


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dawna C said:


> Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


Yorkies are so adorable-- neighbors years ago had one that I helped deliver puppies. now one of my good friends has one who sits in her lap while she embroiders. My step mom had a Chorkie that I loved.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


WOW!! That is beautiful, love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - tell you sister I am having withdrawal symptoms from no pictures for a while. --- sam


Sam, I posted a bunch of pictures on page 91 of the Oct 3 Tea Party. She and her DH went to the Outer Banks and she had some great pictures of the horses and surf.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> mold is nothing to fool around with - so glad you got it properly looked after - it can make you really sick. --- sam


Yes, that's why I had to leave, just took so long.


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.
> 
> Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.
> 
> Sharon


Ite so good to see you back. I hope those bad things are over and you only have good things happening.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


It's beautiful, Gwen!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


Praying for your family, May peace be with them.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences at the loss of your cousin. Hope you will be able to make the funeral if you want to go.
> 
> I meant to say that my sister made it through her surgery Thursday very well; did take longer than anticipated due to her having put it off for so long but she came home today. Is in a good bit of pain but her DD is with her and helping manage her medications. Thanking you for keeping her in your prayers.


Pray she continues to heal and the pain goes quickly.


----------



## Railyn

Cashmeregma said:


> Loved that you posted all the photos. I didn't take many photos so really appreciated it. I'm sure those that couldn't come appreciated it to0 Thank you so much for posting them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If anything, in my opinion, there were not enough pictures posted of the week=end. I enjoyed them sp much. Would like to see a close-up of the name tags, white elephant gifts, etc. I enjoyed the pics so much!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


My condolences, Daralene. I'm glad you were able to see him fairly recently. I'll be praying for comfort for you and the family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Tessadele

Julie, you sound as though you are being very sensible & making the most of your time in Aus. while waiting for the tribunal. I wonder if they will automatically find in your favour if the wicked witch doesn't show? I'm sure they would here. ` Any way you know I'll be praying for you on the day, probably won't get any sleep that night. Do you think a few words with St. Jude are called for? Always works when I can't find something. Get some good yarn to go with those needles, thank you for the calendar, I'll send you a pressie via my sister in NZ when you get back home. I've got to write to her to finish the final distribution of my Father's estate, I can't leave it much longer, he's been gone about six years. He died just as all the shares did a nosedive & I've been waiting for them to pick up again so that my sisters get a good deal. He made me promise not to sell out when the market was low, needless to say some of them sunk out of sight & those left won't go far shared between the 4 of us. Oh, my life is so exciting!!

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences at the loss of your cousin. Hope you will be able to make the funeral if you want to go.
> 
> I meant to say that my sister made it through her surgery Thursday very well; did take longer than anticipated due to her having put it off for so long but she came home today. Is in a good bit of pain but her DD is with her and helping manage her medications. Thanking you for keeping her in your prayers.


And now a prayer of thanksgiving. So glad the surgery went well.
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Railyn said:


> If anything, in my opinion, there were not enough pictures posted of the week=end. I enjoyed them sp much. Would like to see a close-up of the name tags, white elephant gifts, etc. I enjoyed the pics so much!


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva

patocenizo said:


> I have not made a killing at all but it won't kill me either. We are going to a show tonight, never been to one here in Las Vegas so I am excited and it's Jersey Boys!!! Yay!!!!After that I hope to have energy left over for some more picking at those pesky machines that do not want to win...
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Oh, that show would be one I'd enjoy. My kind of music!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dawna C said:


> Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


 I hope your Yorkie will recover! Every Yorkie I've ever known are very sweet. They have a great personality.
Junek


----------



## pearlone

Hi Sam, DH and I will live in our home in Ocala, but also will be going to Fort Myers in Florida as we have a home there that we have rented out for the season and is currently up for sale.I will surely send you buckets of sunshine and warmth. Hope it helps with the cold winter months.


----------



## flyty1n

Loved the pictures of the down under and the upstate knitting groups. It was almost like being there in person. Love the pictures of the new puppy and am praying for the little Yorkie. As for St. Jude, isn't he the saint of lost causes? I'm trying to remember. The saint of anesthesia personnel is St. Rene, who was a man killed ultimately by the native Americans. The first day of anesthesia school I was given a St. Rene medal and reminded to use it when things got tough. I still think of him often.
The shawls are beautiful as are all the neat hats. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## NanaCaren

So good to see you on again Tessa. I can just imagine I would worry if my mum was 102. I would want to spend as much time as possible with her. 
Three years, she must keep you hopping. Seth and DJ seem to eat more of the decorations that enough. One never has to wonder if they will sleep good after the grandchildren go home. Seth is here for a sleep over. He waited until Grant walked through the door to ask. Would have saved Grant a good half hour of driving if we had of known he wanted to stay over. 
We will have to get together again while I am over there. 
Give the DGG a big for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Made broccoli soup today easy as can be too. dice the carrot celery and potato small. heat your pot put in about a soup spoon of coconut oil. You can use butter or any oil. sauté the veggies and bay leaf until just barely soft. Add a soup spoon of minced garlic, about two cloves. Salt and pepper to taste. add broccoli and half the carton of rice milk, you can use any milk you want. I leave a few pieces of broccoli out to add to the bowls. When the vegetables are soft blend the mixture up. Ladle into bowls add the reserved broccoli and enjoy.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up. Did not get everything done today that I wanted and now I am tired. I did get a few loads of laundry done and some knitting. I went out for dinner with a friend and former coworker. She recently left the father of her son who will be two in about 2 weeks. He has physically assaulted her many times during their time together. I had a few small gifts for the little guy and then took her to the store and bought him some new clothes for his birthday. She did like the outfits selected. I got him two pairs of jeans-one blue and one grey pair. Also got him 3 long sleeve shirts for this winter. He is so adorable. Matthew framed a frog print to give him for his room. He loved the frog as much as so many of you did. The print was what the printer had printed off to show how the cards would look. I thought it was nice of my son to offer it has a gift to the little guy. 

Welcome to the newcomers to the tea party. It is a delight to have you join us and would love to hear from you again.

Poledra...Love the newest addition to the family. What a cutie. I am glad that Christopher is getting settled in with job and everything.

Gwen...the shawl is beautiful. Wish I was there to help you with the food. I know you will do well. A nice punch that is easy to make is to scoop lemon lime sherbert in the punch bowl and then pour lemon lime soda (pop) over the sherbert. It is well liked here at our church events and uses so few ingredients. You could try serving some to the family ahead of time to see if they like it. Make at least 15 minutes before serving so it has time to melt some of the sherbert and blend flavors. It is a nice treat and non alcoholic so the kids can feel grown up drinking the punch. It is refreshing when everyone is dancing or being so active. I have made that many times for events here just like I have made the trays of fruits and vegetables.

Sam...You might be able to use some of that soup I gifted you. Just measure out the soup and split it equally so that you can cook up 1/2 of the package and add 1/2 of the water. You might be able to cut up some bacon into small bits before frying it and add it to the soup to get a little bit of protein so you can keep your energy level up. I hope you do heal quickly.

Cashmeregma...Sorry to hear of the passing of your cousin. I hope you will be able to make the funeral service.


----------



## Tessadele

flyty1n said:


> Loved the pictures of the down under and the upstate knitting groups. It was almost like being there in person. Love the pictures of the new puppy and am praying for the little Yorkie. As for St. Jude, isn't he the saint of lost causes? I'm trying to remember. The saint of anesthesia personnel is St. Rene, who was a man killed ultimately by the native Americans. The first day of anesthesia school I was given a St. Rene medal and reminded to use it when things got tough. I still think of him often.
> The shawls are beautiful as are all the neat hats. Thanks for posting them.


St Jude is the patron saint of Desperate Cases, & his Saint Day is October 28th. I've always found it useful to pray to him when I'm desperate about something, particularly lost property, mine & other people's & I'm not Catholic. My younger daughter told me about him when she lost my watch on the beach. We looked where we'd been sitting, no luck, I was about to go when she said we should pray to St. Jude, then she swung a stick round her head & said where it landed was where it would be. I laughed as it went entirely the wrong way, but she started digging & there it was, buried. The tide had been in & out before we'd missed it. Mind you, it didn't do much good as it was full of seawater, but it was amazing & I've always prayed to him since with varying degrees of luck.

Tessa


----------



## pacer

Some more memories to share from KAP.


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


Hello glad you are enjoying you holiday. Odd seeing you on at this time of night.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Hello glad you are enjoying you holiday. Odd seeing you on at this time of night.


Im m in bed and just about to go to sleep, we are an hour ahead of you in Nova Scotia. Night night xx


----------



## gagesmom

Just got caught up and I am going to bed soon. 

Daralene- sorry to hear about your cousin.

Gwen-happy to hear your sister did well with the surgery.

Poledra- little pup of Marla's looks so sweet.

Purple and Londy- So happy to hear that you are liking Canada.

More pics from the KAP so happy to see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am certain I am forgetting something.

Oh yes....Welcome back Strawberry and Patches.

Welcome Dawna :thumbup: :thumbup:


One more thing...I had my 90 day evaluation today(can't believe it has been 3 months already).

I passed with flying colors   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

i only have 1 to add.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


Very nice love the color


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


Prince Edward Island is where my son and his family were vacationing for several years and they loved it. A wonderful story called "Anne of Green Gabels" is written about this area and the life of a young girl. There is a recreation of this on the island. Have a wonderful time. You are certainly getting closer to home. How wonderful it was to meet you PurpleFi and London Girl. There were so many it was hard to visit, but I treasure the moments. Also to meet Dreamweaver. Precious moments.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Patches. Glad you are back and that DGD will be living with you. In fact thanks to all that commented on the shawl. I'm starting another, just in case, in solid pink, that is suppose to be easy. Got it free on Ravelry, called Fall Breeze Shawl. So far so good.



Patches39 said:


> WOW!! That is beautiful, love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds and looks delicious. My have to try it.


NanaCaren said:


> Made broccoli soup today easy as can be too. dice the carrot celery and potato small. heat your pot put in about a soup spoon of coconut oil. You can use butter or any oil. sauté the veggies and bay leaf until just barely soft. Add a soup spoon of minced garlic, about two cloves. Salt and pepper to taste. add broccoli and half the carton of rice milk, you can use any milk you want. I leave a few pieces of broccoli out to add to the bowls. When the vegetables are soft blend the mixture up. Ladle into bowls add the reserved broccoli and enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I personally would LOVE to do the punch recipe but DD wants to serve coke and beer. (only a few bottles of beer) Like I said, it is very small, immediate family only. I have offered to make some brochette too but haven't gotten a definite response yet. It is difficult since she is having the wedding in Atlanta, an hour away from me, and said she doesn't think I can use the kitchen much. Suggested the cocktail weannies in BBQ sauce or meatballs but she said no didn't want anything messy. I'm kind of stuck at the moment. Doesn't want a meal...Oh well, all will work out I'm sure but definitely won't begin to be the level of your spread for the KAP.

Matthew is such a kind hearted young man...very much like his mom I'd say. Tell him I'll send some photos of Sydney as soon as I can catch my breath...will probably be after the wedding.


pacer said:


> Finally caught up. Did not get everything done today that I wanted and now I am tired. I did get a few loads of laundry done and some knitting. I went out for dinner with a friend and former coworker. She recently left the father of her son who will be two in about 2 weeks. He has physically assaulted her many times during their time together. I had a few small gifts for the little guy and then took her to the store and bought him some new clothes for his birthday. She did like the outfits selected. I got him two pairs of jeans-one blue and one grey pair. Also got him 3 long sleeve shirts for this winter. He is so adorable. Matthew framed a frog print to give him for his room. He loved the frog as much as so many of you did. The print was what the printer had printed off to show how the cards would look. I thought it was nice of my son to offer it has a gift to the little guy.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers to the tea party. It is a delight to have you join us and would love to hear from you again.
> 
> Poledra...Love the newest addition to the family. What a cutie. I am glad that Christopher is getting settled in with job and everything.
> 
> Gwen...the shawl is beautiful. Wish I was there to help you with the food. I know you will do well. A nice punch that is easy to make is to scoop lemon lime sherbert in the punch bowl and then pour lemon lime soda (pop) over the sherbert. It is well liked here at our church events and uses so few ingredients. You could try serving some to the family ahead of time to see if they like it. Make at least 15 minutes before serving so it has time to melt some of the sherbert and blend flavors. It is a nice treat and non alcoholic so the kids can feel grown up drinking the punch. It is refreshing when everyone is dancing or being so active. I have made that many times for events here just like I have made the trays of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> Sam...You might be able to use some of that soup I gifted you. Just measure out the soup and split it equally so that you can cook up 1/2 of the package and add 1/2 of the water. You might be able to cut up some bacon into small bits before frying it and add it to the soup to get a little bit of protein so you can keep your energy level up. I hope you do heal quickly.
> 
> Cashmeregma...Sorry to hear of the passing of your cousin. I hope you will be able to make the funeral service.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, like the broccoli soup. I won't have to change a thing. Perfect. I used up all the leftover rice from meals out and made a huge rice dish with broccoli and loads of veggies, onions, garlic, ginger, Braggs Aminos, and of course, ZATAR. That little jar lasted a week. Now I need to make some and Rookie, it was so much better than the Zatar I purchased.

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts on my cousin. It is so nice to be able to come here and let people know what is happening. I can't talk to my mom. My aunt called her to tell her and asked if she would call me and she said no. I don't think she is being mean but I don't really understand. Just can't talk with her about anything going on in my life, so you are my family along with my dear aunt. Thank you for being there for me. I am thinking of my cousin and the times we had many years ago when we were younger. Moved to the States when I was 11 so it is mainly younger memories and when I went back for short visits. This is my 3rd cousin I have lost and until this generation our family lived into their 90's. Hard for the older ones to see the younger ones dying. Perhaps that is why mom can't talk with me. Thank you for always being there for me.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like they are already a team. You will soon have a circus with acrobats.


LOL!! Yes, and we figured out Echos problem with getting off of things, she doesn't climb down or jump, she tries to launch herself like a flying squirrel.  It doesn't work well. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations but I'm not surprise at all.


gagesmom said:


> One more thing...I had my 90 day evaluation today(can't believe it has been 3 months already).
> 
> I passed with flying colors   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> love the bottom picture. the new dog is very pretty. a girl I gather with the pink collar. --- sam


LOL!! Yes, she's a girl, but not dainty or girly in anyway. lolol, the only thing dainty about her is the bow they put in her hair after grooming. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


Oh I'm so sorry about your cousin, I hope you are able to go to the funeral. It is good that DH will be home for the weekend at least. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences at the loss of your cousin. Hope you will be able to make the funeral if you want to go.
> 
> I meant to say that my sister made it through her surgery Thursday very well; did take longer than anticipated due to her having put it off for so long but she came home today. Is in a good bit of pain but her DD is with her and helping manage her medications. Thanking you for keeping her in your prayers.


So glad that she came through fine and is recovering well.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> My DD#2 has an Italian Greyhound - I think it weighs all of about 8 or 9 pounds. Her name is Sugar and she loves to burrow under blankets, either on someone's bed or on the couch. That little dog bosses the big Great Dane around - it's pretty funny to see!


They are bossy little dogs, lol, ours makes the big dog do what he wants it too, chews on poor Busters ears and not gently.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A very miniature one!


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Dawna C said:


> Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


So glad that your pup is doing well, it's so hard to watch them go through things we can't fix for them. 
Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes, and we figured out Echos problem with getting off of things, she doesn't climb down or jump, she tries to launch herself like a flying squirrel.  It doesn't work well. lol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That is too funny.

Here is some info I found and it describes the leaping:

The Italian Greyhound is sweet-natured and gentle, yet also exceptionally playful and athletic.
This warmth-seeking, comfort-loving dog can usually be found basking in sunspots or snuggled into soft furniture, often hidden under a blanket, pillow, or towel. When you own an Italian Greyhound, you need to watch where you sit!
But if this breed sounds like the perfect couch potato . . . he isn't! In between his placid snuggles, Italian Greyhounds will suddenly explode into a burst of vigorous running and leaping, tearing pell-mell around the house or yard, darting and zigzagging at breakneck speeds and literally bouncing off the walls, fence, sofa, or beds.
Perching themselves up high on the back of your sofa to better see out the window, young Italian Greyhounds are notorious for breaking their long fragile legs as they launch themselves fearlessly into space and crash to the floor. Their spurts of reckless abandon can be nerve-wracking to live with!

Sounds like this is already familiar with the launching.

May Marla and all of you have many years of fun and love with Echo. The new baby of the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dawna, so sorry your dog has cancer. A terrible disease for sure. Sounds like you are taking very good and loving care.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sounds as though you'll be glad to get to your work! Boys of that age (& older, I hate to break it to you :shock: ) are often pains in the you-know-what....been there, got the T-shirt! :roll: :lol:


And of course girls never are!!!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> OH!! If you could all cross your fingers, toes, or whatever works for you, Christopher has a meeting with the owner of the ford dealership here this morning in about an hour and he's really interested in Christophers resume that he dropped off, so hoping and praying that he hires him and gets started on Monday. Thanks, I'll let you all know how it goes.


That would be wonderful- help confirm the move as being goods as well.


----------



## darowil

I was going to just read- managed it for a couple of pages then someohow couldn't keep from talking. You were very chatty last night. Instead of reading in bed I should have got up and kept up to date here!


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> LOL she's 30, and shy, with a sweet spirit, loves to keep busy and is a nurse. Will be looking for work. And it's so good to be home miss you too.


Oh, I thought maybe she was a teen or younger, lol 30 will be much easier to live with.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It's raining here even though the forecast says it will not rain 0% chance. Been raining for a while now.


Accurate then-good when the weather forcast is so relaible.


----------



## darowil

Heather it will be a real jolt for the other ladies reminding them of how fragile life is especially at there age.
A few days work a week will be good- does this mean you aren't going ahead with becoming carer for DM and DSF?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Nice job Gwen, I have some noro in my stash for this, like how the colors came out


----------



## Poledra65

Patocenizo, your Vegas time sounds fabulous!! Have fun!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I personally would LOVE to do the punch recipe but DD wants to serve coke and beer. (only a few bottles of beer) Like I said, it is very small, immediate family only. I have offered to make some brochette too but haven't gotten a definite response yet. It is difficult since she is having the wedding in Atlanta, an hour away from me, and said she doesn't think I can use the kitchen much. Suggested the cocktail weannies in BBQ sauce or meatballs but she said no didn't want anything messy. I'm kind of stuck at the moment. Doesn't want a meal...Oh well, all will work out I'm sure but definitely won't begin to be the level of your spread for the KAP.
> 
> Matthew is such a kind hearted young man...very much like his mom I'd say. Tell him I'll send some photos of Sydney as soon as I can catch my breath...will probably be after the wedding.


Check into some of the more or less gourmet cheeses out there, possibly some salami or "firm" sausage/meat that can be thinly sliced. These with crackers are great and no drip. Not high-chef but you need a few things that don't kill you! Add a few of those hummus dips, very nice. I get a Mont jack with jalapenos and habanero peppers that has been a huge hit whenever I've provided it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Made broccoli soup today easy as can be too. dice the carrot celery and potato small. heat your pot put in about a soup spoon of coconut oil. You can use butter or any oil. sauté the veggies and bay leaf until just barely soft. Add a soup spoon of minced garlic, about two cloves. Salt and pepper to taste. add broccoli and half the carton of rice milk, you can use any milk you want. I leave a few pieces of broccoli out to add to the bowls. When the vegetables are soft blend the mixture up. Ladle into bowls add the reserved broccoli and enjoy.


Oh YUM!!!! I'm on my way!! 

Gotta love Seth lol, it really would have been good if he'd have given a hint earlier in the day.  Guess he wanted to see daddy before spending the night.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes, and we figured out Echos problem with getting off of things, she doesn't climb down or jump, she tries to launch herself like a flying squirrel.  It doesn't work well. lol


I'll bet that is a big "splat" when she lands. Poor baby!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Some more memories to share from KAP.


Those are great! I love the pics you took.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


HI!!!! How much fun is that, glad you are having a great trip.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am going to bed soon.
> 
> Daralene- sorry to hear about your cousin.
> 
> Gwen-happy to hear your sister did well with the surgery.
> 
> Poledra- little pup of Marla's looks so sweet.
> 
> Purple and Londy- So happy to hear that you are liking Canada.
> 
> More pics from the KAP so happy to see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am certain I am forgetting something.
> 
> Oh yes....Welcome back Strawberry and Patches.
> 
> Welcome Dawna :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One more thing...I had my 90 day evaluation today(can't believe it has been 3 months already).
> 
> I passed with flying colors   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


Congrats on passing your eval, but I'm not surprised you did so good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Hugs and prayers to all who have lost family members including fur babies and to all who are dealing with illnesses.

Family dinner today for two of my boys birthdays just ordered pizza to tired to cook. DH has applied for job as a nurse that he actually feels hopeful about so keeping my fingers crossed. Have a the day weekend so plan to get some rest. Did have to get a bit may with DH and youngest son, I'm the only one working full time and the house was disgusting. Oldest son didn't think so but what does he know? Anyway i shouldn't have to come home and do dishes vacuum dust mop sweep admitting, except laundry. Please don't wash my clothes i will do that. I realize DH is feeling with depression but you are an adult and there are things that have to be done. Sorry for with the rant.

Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> thanks dawna - she does have a couple spots of it - I need to get to the pet store and see what they have to treat it.
> 
> your name is new to me so allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we'll be here all week so plan on visiting us as often as you can - fresh hot tea and a empty chair with your name on it always available - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


I think you need some Ivemec for your itchy dog. Mange is caused by the same parasite as scabies in humans. Very common in animals that live where they can be in contact with wildlife.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That is too funny.
> 
> Here is some info I found and it describes the leaping:
> 
> The Italian Greyhound is sweet-natured and gentle, yet also exceptionally playful and athletic.
> This warmth-seeking, comfort-loving dog can usually be found basking in sunspots or snuggled into soft furniture, often hidden under a blanket, pillow, or towel. When you own an Italian Greyhound, you need to watch where you sit!
> But if this breed sounds like the perfect couch potato . . . he isn't! In between his placid snuggles, Italian Greyhounds will suddenly explode into a burst of vigorous running and leaping, tearing pell-mell around the house or yard, darting and zigzagging at breakneck speeds and literally bouncing off the walls, fence, sofa, or beds.
> Perching themselves up high on the back of your sofa to better see out the window, young Italian Greyhounds are notorious for breaking their long fragile legs as they launch themselves fearlessly into space and crash to the floor. Their spurts of reckless abandon can be nerve-wracking to live with!
> 
> Sounds like this is already familiar with the launching.
> 
> May Marla and all of you have many years of fun and love with Echo. The new baby of the family.


LOL!!! So accurate, Mocha was the same way, and 10 years later, you still have to watch where you sit. lolol And he's still prone to sudden bursts of zinging around the house like a crazy dog, they are just much less frequent, like once a month instead of once a half hour. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


I still love that picture, it's a great one. And you don't look much older than your sisters, and you are just as lovely, can really see the family resemblence.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll bet that is a big "splat" when she lands. Poor baby!


Oh yes, and then she a Ryssa came running in from the kitchen, and she tripped at the dinning room/living room door and did a body slide into the back of the couch. LOL!! She was fine, but it was funny.


----------



## Bonnie7591

patocenizo said:


> I have not made a killing at all but it won't kill me either. We are going to a show tonight, never been to one here in Las Vegas so I am excited and it's Jersey Boys!!! Yay!!!!After that I hope to have energy left over for some more picking at those pesky machines that do not want to win...
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I hope you enjoy the Jersey Boys. They were in Saskatoon last year, I wanted to go but couldn't find anyone to gO with me :-( My DH is not a fan of musicals.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, my condolences on the loss of your cousin. It certainly seems like our generation are dying younger. We hear worries about the baby boomers being a drain on the old age system but there sure seems to be lots of our friends gone before they even collect.
That is such a great picture of you, your mom & sisters. There is certainly a family resemblance. My brother & I look somewhat alike but my 1/2 sister doesn't even look like she's related to us.

Gwen, I'm glad your sister came through her surgery OK, hope her recovery goes well. Your shawl is beautiful, love the colors

Pullover, feel free to rant about the household chores, I used to feel the same when. Was working, no reason everyone can't help out. Hopefully your DH soon finds a job he likes.

Thanks for posting more KAP photos, 
Well, I'm about ready for bed, our Thanksgiving supper went well, everyone went home stuffed & have lots of leftovers. I was worried my turkey was too small but had 3 less than planned so had more than enough.
We had another beautiful day, I think winter is going to come later than last year, thank goodness, Oct 14th is way too early.
Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians. I know the US celebrates in late November but what about the UK & down under?


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Julie, you sound as though you are being very sensible & making the most of your time in Aus. while waiting for the tribunal. I wonder if they will automatically find in your favour if the wicked witch doesn't show? I'm sure they would here. ` Any way you know I'll be praying for you on the day, probably won't get any sleep that night. Do you think a few words with St. Jude are called for? Always works when I can't find something. Get some good yarn to go with those needles, thank you for the calendar, I'll send you a pressie via my sister in NZ when you get back home. I've got to write to her to finish the final distribution of my Father's estate, I can't leave it much longer, he's been gone about six years. He died just as all the shares did a nosedive & I've been waiting for them to pick up again so that my sisters get a good deal. He made me promise not to sell out when the market was low, needless to say some of them sunk out of sight & those left won't go far shared between the 4 of us. Oh, my life is so exciting!!
> 
> Tessa


Glad it got there safely, I had been wondering!
Not long till Wednesday now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry about your cousin, I hope you are able to go to the funeral. It is good that DH will be home for the weekend at least.
> HUGS!!!!


From me too. Re: Daralene's recent bereavement.


----------



## nittergma

This is the first chance I've had to get on this week's. We have 2gds here for the weekend. Right now they are sleeping and I seem to be unable to stay asleep, seems like I might be fighting off something.
Purple and Londy I'm glad to made it to Nova Scotia I hope you will have more wonderful fun!
It is 12:45 and noisy traffic going down the road playing loud radios so no wonder I can't sleep! 
I'm going to work on catching up here then bed. See you all soon. nittergma


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, I am so sorry to hear of your cousin's passing. Prayers for you, your aunt, and his family. Travel safely if you go to the funeral.
Tess, I am sure you will be a great comfort to your DSis. The tooth extractions sound like a nightmare.
Gwen, Prayers being offered up for your Sister's healing and for her to be pain free.
Patches, it is going to be wonderful having your granddaughter living with you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Here y'all go.


Aaaw, love those photos.


----------



## Bulldog

Josephine, so thrilled you and June are having a good trip.
Gwen, meant to tell you your shawl is just beautiful.
Mary, thank you for more pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


VERY nice. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> So sorry for your loss-- have safe travels. Glad your DH is home.


To Daralene.... from me too. HUGS


----------



## Bulldog

Rant all you want, Dawn. I totally agree. Isn't it just like some men to just leave junk everywhere for us women to take care of. It is especially hard when you are working to come home to that.
Mel, proud of you sweetie. Had no doubts they would love you.
Caren, there are two places here that have a delicious broccoli cheddar soup. I love soup and Jim can't stand it.


----------



## EJS

Just popping in to get my seat. Been a crazy weekend and will fill you in later. Right now I can't seem to keep my eyes open. Will catch up later after some rest.
Thinking good thoughts for all of you


----------



## TNS

Hello all! I've been having problems getting online for the past week so a lot of catching up to do, but hope everyone has had good news..... And good wishes for all that require them. TTYL as Gwen says.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Ryssa was trying to figure out Skype with the Downunder group, lol


Yes- she was trying to work what we were!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> They should get about 13-15 inches/33-38cm at the withers 8-18 lbs/3.6  8.2 kg.
> 
> They really do look like a tiny greyhound.


I was very puzzled when you said Greyhound as part of th ename and were tlking a small dog- greyhound and small didn't seem to fit together. But now I see that they do. Must look rather odd until get used to the sight I would think.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you enjoy the Jersey Boys. They were in Saskatoon last year, I wanted to go but couldn't find anyone to gO with me :-( My DH is not a fan of musicals.


Saw Jersey Boys 3 years ago here, live. FANTASTIC!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> ;D He should have it all cleared up this week, hopefully it won't take to long for them to release it once he's paid it. I'm just glad that the gentleman wants him bad enough to wait.


How good that he should be working soon. Does this mean he hasn't had a licence for this time/


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear Sam that you broke your arm. Healing prayers sent your way. I should check older T.P to see what happened.
> 
> Sorry haven't checked in with you in months but a lot has happened and not good so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great all are still in my prayers. I think of you all everyday.
> 
> Sharon


Sorry you've had a tough time, glad to see you here again and hope you can be with us more often


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Well done Gwen- looks lovely. And what will you be wearing it with?


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


sorry to hear about your cousin. Hope you can make it to the funeral- but don't overdo it in your efforts to get there.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


That is very pretty. I have fancied the pattern for ages. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma I am so sorry to hear the news of your cousin. Prayers for all the family.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sadly, DM's friend did not make it. They now think she actually suffered a major brain bleed. Today, when I went to see DM at Bingo after the market, the hall was not its usual upbeat atmosphere. Also the staff was short handed as one of the callers was sent home after receiving the news. Julie, lovely lady (not Lurker2) had lost her mother in a similar manner only 3 weeks ago and almost broke down completely. Thankfully, nobody stressed out the remaining staff over issues such as running late and disorganised setup. Given there were some normally cranky people who bitch at the slightest problem, even they sat back and let the remaining 2 staff handle and get on with it.

I will also add my thanks for all the support on here. I'm sure all your prayers eased her passing so it wasn't painful.


----------



## KateB

Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


----------



## Normaedern

Dawna C said:


> Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


I know the heartbreak of this. We lost Pema a Tibetan Terrier last year to liver cancer. Prayers for you and her.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


sounds like fun (but not the lobster).


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That is too funny.
> 
> Here is some info I found and it describes the leaping:
> 
> The Italian Greyhound is sweet-natured and gentle, yet also exceptionally playful and athletic.
> This warmth-seeking, comfort-loving dog can usually be found basking in sunspots or snuggled into soft furniture, often hidden under a blanket, pillow, or towel. When you own an Italian Greyhound, you need to watch where you sit!
> But if this breed sounds like the perfect couch potato . . . he isn't! In between his placid snuggles, Italian Greyhounds will suddenly explode into a burst of vigorous running and leaping, tearing pell-mell around the house or yard, darting and zigzagging at breakneck speeds and literally bouncing off the walls, fence, sofa, or beds.
> Perching themselves up high on the back of your sofa to better see out the window, young Italian Greyhounds are notorious for breaking their long fragile legs as they launch themselves fearlessly into space and crash to the floor. Their spurts of reckless abandon can be nerve-wracking to live with!
> 
> Sounds like this is already familiar with the launching.
> 
> May Marla and all of you have many years of fun and love with Echo. The new baby of the family.


Echo might be rather exhausting by the sound of this!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am going to bed soon.
> 
> Daralene- sorry to hear about your cousin.
> 
> Gwen-happy to hear your sister did well with the surgery.
> 
> Poledra- little pup of Marla's looks so sweet.
> 
> Purple and Londy- So happy to hear that you are liking Canada.
> 
> More pics from the KAP so happy to see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am certain I am forgetting something.
> 
> Oh yes....Welcome back Strawberry and Patches.
> 
> Welcome Dawna :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One more thing...I had my 90 day evaluation today(can't believe it has been 3 months already).
> 
> I passed with flying colors   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


Seems amazing that it is 3 months already- and well done on such a good evaluation


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, I love the look of the broccoli soup. I shall have to have a try. I have made the cauliflower soup that was posted last week(?) I enjoyed that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, love those photos. The designer garments are sooo hummm elegant :XD:


----------



## KateB

I had to write these down as I was reading through...hope I haven't missed anyone.
Poledra - What a beautiful wee dog Echo is!
Gwen - Your shawl is beautiful and I'm so pleased that your sister is doing well after her operation.
Caren - That soup sounds and looks great!
Pacer - How kind of Matthew to give the wee one a picture for his room! And thank you again for the photos from the KAP, it really makes me feel as though I was part of it too.
Purple - So pleased that you're having a great trip.
Gagesmom - Well done on your evaluation! :thumbup: 
Puplover - I hope your DH gets the nursing job he's after, and adding in your GS brings us up to 145!
Dawna ( and the other newbies whose names I forgot to write down! Sorry  ) Welcome to the KTP.
Strawberry - Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry to hear you've been through a bad time.
Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Sadly, DM's friend did not make it. They now think she actually suffered a major brain bleed. Today, when I went to see DM at Bingo after the market, the hall was not its usual upbeat atmosphere. Also the staff was short handed as one of the callers was sent home after receiving the news. Julie, lovely lady (not Lurker2) had lost her mother in a similar manner only 3 weeks ago and almost broke down completely. Thankfully, nobody stressed out the remaining staff over issues such as running late and disorganised setup. Given there were some normally cranky people who bitch at the slightest problem, even they sat back and let the remaining 2 staff handle and get on with it.
> 
> I will also add my thanks for all the support on here. I'm sure all your prayers eased her passing so it wasn't painful.


After a major brain bleed, especially in an older person this really is the best outcome for her though it is hard for others. Especially tough when you have seen your own mother so a similar thing not long before. What a relief for the two workers left that everyone else let them simply get on and manage as well as they could in the circumstances


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


Great! Have a wonderful time :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


Does look like a lot- hope your clothes (or lack of) allowed you to expand sufficiently.


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations but I'm not surprise at all.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news, Gagesmom.


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> Caren, I love the look of the broccoli soup. I shall have to have a try. I have made the cauliflower soup that was posted last week(?) I enjoyed that :thumbup:


I cooked it the other day as well, though needed to add a far bit of extra flavour- think it was the absence of the celery as Vicky doesn't like it in anything, she loved the soup though and asked for the recipe so Denise ti has gone to Vicky though she won't be adding the celery.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


Glad about the surgery and you and your sisters look gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB That sounds a magnificent banquet!


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:



> Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


Around the eyes, perhaps?


----------



## sugarsugar

Well I am up to date on this new TP but no progress yet on last weeks. Before I forget I will post these couple of photos, the one of Oscar by request from Poledera (see I didnt forget lol).


----------



## sugarsugar

And one of Serena... of course


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


Is she sitting or is there hnad behind her helping. But much better than 2 weeks ago!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Is she sitting or is there hnad behind her helping. But much better than 2 weeks ago!


She is sitting on her mums knee.


----------



## KateB

Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!

Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
Me - "Micro-manage?"
DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
.....exit one unhappy DH!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


Good on you Kate- definite score that time!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> She is sitting on her mums knee.


And looking like she is joining the conversation! The first year brings so many milestones!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


 :thumbup: Lol. Poor man! They just dont get it sometimes do they?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> And looking like she is joining the conversation! The first year brings so many milestones!


It sure does.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


 :-D :-D :-D

And off to bed I go. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

Wish I could show you all, what I am working on, two projects, both cowls- one in the yarn given me by Margaret, the other in a lovely green roving, I picked up, not too expensively at Lincraft, yesterday. I also got 12 balls of DK cotton in a denim blue for all but $24. I have photographed it but can't upload anything, while here. Just have to wait till I am home!


----------



## Normaedern

He is a lovely dog. Cute picture :thumbup: and the baby is happy and smiling. Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> He is a lovely dog. Cute picture :thumbup: and the baby is happy and smiling. Lovely :thumbup:


Oscar is looking good, these days! but Cathy had a disaster with him with his first clip- cost a bomb, and left the poor fellow looking a joke- fortunately the new trimmer person does a much better job!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Oscar is looking good, these days! but Cathy had a disaster with him with his first clip- cost a bomb, and left the poor fellow looking a joke- fortunately the new trimmer person does a much better job!


I have had run ins with several groomers over the years. One was drunk!! It gave me great pleasure to get really annoyed with her and tell her what I thought of her :twisted:  
Oscar is looking very smart!!


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I personally would LOVE to do the punch recipe but DD wants to serve coke and beer. (only a few bottles of beer) Like I said, it is very small, immediate family only. I have offered to make some brochette too but haven't gotten a definite response yet. It is difficult since she is having the wedding in Atlanta, an hour away from me, and said she doesn't think I can use the kitchen much. Suggested the cocktail weannies in BBQ sauce or meatballs but she said no didn't want anything messy. I'm kind of stuck at the moment. Doesn't want a meal...Oh well, all will work out I'm sure but definitely won't begin to be the level of your spread for the KAP.
> 
> Matthew is such a kind hearted young man...very much like his mom I'd say. Tell him I'll send some photos of Sydney as soon as I can catch my breath...will probably be after the wedding.


What about something like those pinwheel sandwiches someone made for KAP. Those were tasty and not messy. They would transport easily. You could also do mini sub sandwiches and serve toppings on the side. It is hard being put in charge of food and then having suggestions turned down. I wish the best for you and all of your family. Matthew can wait until after the wedding to get the pictures. He is working on a bird head right now. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am sure, Pacer, that all of the KTP will be waiting for his next masterpiece!


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I thought maybe she was a teen or younger, lol 30 will be much easier to live with.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Some more memories to share from KAP.


Thank you so much, Mary, for posting more pictures. It just extends the celebration even longer!!
Every picture shows how much fun the weekend was!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure, Pacer, that all of the KTP will be waiting for his next masterpiece!


Thanks. I get just as excited to watch him draw and see what he can come up with. I so loved the drawing he did of Sydney. Only problem with that one was he started to high on the page which sometimes he does have issues figuring where to start the picture for best outcome. I have to let him figure things out his way so we don't have to deal with a nervous breakdown. He does well enough that I minimize my inputs unless asked for. He drew a really nice head of a kitten for Purplefi and asked if it looked okay. I loved it and I think she does too. He will soon have drawings in 3 different countries which is exciting for him.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Made broccoli soup today easy as can be too. dice the carrot celery and potato small. heat your pot put in about a soup spoon of coconut oil. You can use butter or any oil. sauté the veggies and bay leaf until just barely soft. Add a soup spoon of minced garlic, about two cloves. Salt and pepper to taste. add broccoli and half the carton of rice milk, you can use any milk you want. I leave a few pieces of broccoli out to add to the bowls. When the vegetables are soft blend the mixture up. Ladle into bowls add the reserved broccoli and enjoy.


That looks and sounds delicious, Caren! 
Thanks for the easy recipe!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am going to bed soon.
> 
> Daralene- sorry to hear about your cousin.
> 
> Gwen-happy to hear your sister did well with the surgery.
> 
> Poledra- little pup of Marla's looks so sweet.
> 
> Purple and Londy- So happy to hear that you are liking Canada.
> 
> More pics from the KAP so happy to see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am certain I am forgetting something.
> 
> Oh yes....Welcome back Strawberry and Patches.
> 
> Welcome Dawna :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One more thing...I had my 90 day evaluation today(can't believe it has been 3 months already).
> 
> I passed with flying colors   :lol:  :wink: :thumbup:


Passing with flying colors is no surprise since you obviously love your job. I know you're so glad you quit the pizza place!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Thanks. I get just as excited to watch him draw and see what he can come up with. I so loved the drawing he did of Sydney. Only problem with that one was he started to high on the page which sometimes he does have issues figuring where to start the picture for best outcome. I have to let him figure things out his way so we don't have to deal with a nervous breakdown. He does well enough that I minimize my inputs unless asked for. He drew a really nice head of a kitten for Purplefi and asked if it looked okay. I loved it and I think she does too. He will soon have drawings in 3 different countries which is exciting for him.


Four, if you count in NZ, by the time I get home.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> I had to write these down as I was reading through...hope I haven't missed anyone.
> Poledra - What a beautiful wee dog Echo is!
> Gwen - Your shawl is beautiful and I'm so pleased that your sister is doing well after her operation.
> Caren - That soup sounds and looks great!
> Pacer - How kind of Matthew to give the wee one a picture for his room! And thank you again for the photos from the KAP, it really makes me feel as though I was part of it too.
> Purple - So pleased that you're having a great trip.
> Gagesmom - Well done on your evaluation! :thumbup:
> Puplover - I hope your DH gets the nursing job he's after, and adding in your GS brings us up to 145!
> Dawna ( and the other newbies whose names I forgot to write down! Sorry  ) Welcome to the KTP.
> Strawberry - Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry to hear you've been through a bad time.
> Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


Such a lovely photo, beautiful


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


She is quite lovely, wonderful smile.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, like the broccoli soup. I won't have to change a thing. Perfect. I used up all the leftover rice from meals out and made a huge rice dish with broccoli and loads of veggies, onions, garlic, ginger, Braggs Aminos, and of course, ZATAR. That little jar lasted a week. Now I need to make some and Rookie, it was so much better than the Zatar I purchased.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts on my cousin. It is so nice to be able to come here and let people know what is happening. I can't talk to my mom. My aunt called her to tell her and asked if she would call me and she said no. I don't think she is being mean but I don't really understand. Just can't talk with her about anything going on in my life, so you are my family along with my dear aunt. Thank you for being there for me. I am thinking of my cousin and the times we had many years ago when we were younger. Moved to the States when I was 11 so it is mainly younger memories and when I went back for short visits. This is my 3rd cousin I have lost and until this generation our family lived into their 90's. Hard for the older ones to see the younger ones dying. Perhaps that is why mom can't talk with me. Thank you for always being there for me.


We are always willing to listen. I love hearing happy memories of everyone when they were growing up.. with people from so many different places, it's always interesting and fun.
I, for one, would love to hear any memories you have of you and your cousin. As long as you have those memories, he'll always live in your heart.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## pacer

Sugar...Loved the pictures of Oscar and Serena. Nice that Oscar has a back yard to play in. Serena looks like a happy baby. Sure was nice to have her join us on Skype. 

Julie...Happy to hear that you are getting in some touring and some knitting with some wonderful yarns. 

PupLover...vent any time you like. My home almost always looks a disaster as I live with DH and two sons. 

Busyworkerbee...Sorry to hear of the passing of DM's friend. I am happy for her friend to no longer be suffering though.

Caren...I made a cowl with that free pattern we got for buying certain yarn from 5th stitch. I will show a picture after I put some buttons on it. I did the cowl with bulky yarn and the 10 stitch cast on to size 15 needles. It knitted up pretty quick. 

I casted on the stitches with the yarn from Kathy's white elephant gift. I am trying out an Aran hat pattern with it. Time to get some breakfast and ready for church and knitting class afterwards. Have a wonderful day every one.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Four, if you count in NZ, by the time I get home.


I will let him know. It was fun sending cards to Australia. It was like sending a part of his gallery of drawings to the group down under. I hope every one enjoyed them.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


Lovely ladies so we know it's natural where the beauty comes from!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Good day, just had coffee, and feeling good being home,  no place like home. LoL 
Will start my day with church and then lunch with a girl friend, pray all had a lovely night/day/evening, :-D praying that this day will be filled with blessing of love, joy, peace, and healing. Will talk to you all later when I get back.  
Beautiful day here. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Hugs and prayers to all who have lost family members including fur babies and to all who are dealing with illnesses.
> 
> Family dinner today for two of my boys birthdays just ordered pizza to tired to cook. DH has applied for job as a nurse that he actually feels hopeful about so keeping my fingers crossed. Have a the day weekend so plan to get some rest. Did have to get a bit may with DH and youngest son, I'm the only one working full time and the house was disgusting. Oldest son didn't think so but what does he know? Anyway i shouldn't have to come home and do dishes vacuum dust mop sweep admitting, except laundry. Please don't wash my clothes i will do that. I realize DH is feeling with depression but you are an adult and there are things that have to be done. Sorry for with the rant.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all


I completely understand how you feel. Maybe you could suggest if your DH would DO some of the household jobs he might feel better. If I'm down, being active helps...but what do I know!!.
Rant all you want so you won't be chasing those menfolk with those pointy sticks !!
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Did have to get a bit may with DH and youngest son, I'm the only one working full time and the house was disgusting. Oldest son didn't think so but what does he know? Anyway i shouldn't have to come home and do dishes vacuum dust mop sweep admitting, except laundry. Please don't wash my clothes i will do that. I realize DH is feeling with depression but you are an adult and there are things that have to be done. Sorry for with the rant.


You deserved the rant-- surely they can see things that need doing. No wonder YOU are tired. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Sadly, DM's friend did not make it. They now think she actually suffered a major brain bleed. Today, when I went to see DM at Bingo after the market, the hall was not its usual upbeat atmosphere. Also the staff was short handed as one of the callers was sent home after receiving the news. Julie, lovely lady (not Lurker2) had lost her mother in a similar manner only 3 weeks ago and almost broke down completely. Thankfully, nobody stressed out the remaining staff over issues such as running late and disorganised setup. Given there were some normally cranky people who bitch at the slightest problem, even they sat back and let the remaining 2 staff handle and get on with it.
> 
> I will also add my thanks for all the support on here. I'm sure all your prayers eased her passing so it wasn't painful.


I'm so sorry to hear your DM's friend didn't survive. As we get older, naturally we lose friends more often and it makes us aware of our own vulnerability!!
My condolences to your mom and her friends.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


Sounds wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


Oh, my, sounds just wonderful. Last Christmas my family went to a Chinese restaurant for supper and we had a Chinese gal with us. She did a bit of ordering not on menu and we had wonderful stuff. Hope Kho will be with us again this Christmas and we can do it again.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I had to write these down as I was reading through...hope I haven't missed anyone.
> Poledra - What a beautiful wee dog Echo is!
> Gwen - Your shawl is beautiful and I'm so pleased that your sister is doing well after her operation.
> Caren - That soup sounds and looks great!
> Pacer - How kind of Matthew to give the wee one a picture for his room! And thank you again for the photos from the KAP, it really makes me feel as though I was part of it too.
> Purple - So pleased that you're having a great trip.
> Gagesmom - Well done on your evaluation! :thumbup:
> Puplover - I hope your DH gets the nursing job he's after, and adding in your GS brings us up to 145!
> Dawna ( and the other newbies whose names I forgot to write down! Sorry  ) Welcome to the KTP.
> Strawberry - Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry to hear you've been through a bad time.
> Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


Even if he doesn't favor you and your lovely mother, he's still very handsome!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


Oscar has grown so much!!
Baby Serena is cuter in every picture. She must be a very good baby as she seems to smile all the time!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


Oh, how funny! The biter bit.

Mel, keep forgetting-- glad you got a good eval but knew you would.

Cashmere, yes, you DO look like your sisters, all lovely ladies.

Gwen, glad sis's surgery went well.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


But oh, I know you were giggling!! Good one...SNAP!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Sugar...Loved the pictures of Oscar and Serena. Nice that Oscar has a back yard to play in. Serena looks like a happy baby.
> I casted on the stitches with the yarn from Kathy's white elephant gift. I am trying out an Aran hat pattern with it. Time to get some breakfast and ready for church and knitting class afterwards. Have a wonderful day every one.


Oh, yes, forgot to comment on Serena and Oscar-- hard to believe Serena is doing so many things-- had just been born near when I joined the group.

Mary, the shawl-knitter in our Stitch Therapy group was doing a hat with Celtic "brim" that was worked flat and then she joined it with some new tech she had just learned. You then pick up sts around one edge of piece and work the crown. Really sharp looking-- think she said it came off Ravelry.


----------



## nittergma

I hope your jaw pain goes away soon Sam,and you can find a comfortable position for your arm, I'd feel like going to bed!)


thewren said:


> the arm is just a bother - trying to force it into a position it doesn't want to go in. my jaw aches - I think from the pressure it was under while the teeth were pulled - it is not too bad. - it will all be better by morning. made chocolate pudding that Heidi brought over - really Heidi - sugar and fat free - too funny. --- sam


----------



## KateB

Just looked in my goodie bag that we were given after the Chinese meal last night and as well as chopsticks, 2 steamer baskets and some fortune cookies there was an explanation of the various parts of our meal. I'll post it here for anyone who is interested.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time. 

Today's coffee. 


Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


----------



## KateB

Good morning Caren! Thanks for the coffee, and the colours on those trees are fantastic!


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Good morning Caren! Thanks for the coffee, and the colours on those trees are fantastic!


I was just going to say the same :thumbup: The trees are such a lovely colour.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Good morning Caren! Thanks for the coffee, and the colours on those trees are fantastic!


Good morning Kate!! You are welcome. Yes they are getting more lovely with every day that goes by.


----------



## Dawna C

Jeannie (yorkie) and I want to thank every one for their thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> I was just going to say the same :thumbup: The trees are such a lovely colour.


Thank you, this is my second favorite time of year. The lovely colours and I don't have to do anything to get them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Great pix, esp the Brighton one!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Great pix, esp the Brighton one!


Thank you. I wish I could take credit for the Brighton one, it is from a friend. It is beautiful though.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Yes- she was trying to work what we were!


LOL!! It was so funny.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I was very puzzled when you said Greyhound as part of th ename and were tlking a small dog- greyhound and small didn't seem to fit together. But now I see that they do. Must look rather odd until get used to the sight I would think.


 They are different, look a little like a really long legged chihuahua when they are really little, then as they grow and the muzzle lengthens they start to look whippet and greyhoundish and those legs, they can run. Mocha likes to run with horses, he on the other side of the fence though. lol


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> How good that he should be working soon. Does this mean he hasn't had a licence for this time/


It's fabulous, I'm so happy for him, and the boss knows he is flying up to San Antonio to bring all his tools and stuff back on the first of November. 
Tomorrow is Columbus Day so don't know how many things will be closed, but if the county clerk is open he can call them tomorrow morning and if the bank is open he can get it paid tomorrow, otherwise will have to wait until Tues to get it done. 
That is what it means, he hasn't had a license for a couple months, so they must have just suspended it not too long ago.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Sadly, DM's friend did not make it. They now think she actually suffered a major brain bleed. Today, when I went to see DM at Bingo after the market, the hall was not its usual upbeat atmosphere. Also the staff was short handed as one of the callers was sent home after receiving the news. Julie, lovely lady (not Lurker2) had lost her mother in a similar manner only 3 weeks ago and almost broke down completely. Thankfully, nobody stressed out the remaining staff over issues such as running late and disorganised setup. Given there were some normally cranky people who bitch at the slightest problem, even they sat back and let the remaining 2 staff handle and get on with it.
> 
> I will also add my thanks for all the support on here. I'm sure all your prayers eased her passing so it wasn't painful.


Am so very sorry to hear that they think it's a brainbleed, but glad that she didn't suffer. So sorry about the girl who lost her mother recently also, what a shock. 
Also glad that no one was grumpy or anything with the other two staff. 
Hugs for you and your mom.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


That looks wonderful!! I love Pu-er Tea, I have some in the cupboard, I'm mostly a coffee drinker, but if I'm drinking tea, I like the good stuff. lol


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Echo might be rather exhausting by the sound of this!


LOL!!! As soon as she settles down she will be a turbo puppy, right now though she's still trying to figure this whole thing out. She will come stay with Ryssa and I Sat & Sun mornings 7:30a--4:30p and Tues & Thurs 3:30p- around midnight, when Marla is at work, that way she can play with Ryssa and not have to stay in her kennel all day. 
Samething we did with Deva. Right now, I have two pooped out puppies, one sleeping on each side of me in the chair. lol Hope I don't have to get up anytime soon. lol


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I had to write these down as I was reading through...hope I haven't missed anyone.
> Poledra - What a beautiful wee dog Echo is!
> Gwen - Your shawl is beautiful and I'm so pleased that your sister is doing well after her operation.
> Caren - That soup sounds and looks great!
> Pacer - How kind of Matthew to give the wee one a picture for his room! And thank you again for the photos from the KAP, it really makes me feel as though I was part of it too.
> Purple - So pleased that you're having a great trip.
> Gagesmom - Well done on your evaluation! :thumbup:
> Puplover - I hope your DH gets the nursing job he's after, and adding in your GS brings us up to 145!
> Dawna ( and the other newbies whose names I forgot to write down! Sorry  ) Welcome to the KTP.
> Strawberry - Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry to hear you've been through a bad time.
> Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


Lovely photo, your mom does NOT look 80, or even close too it. I love the twinkle in her eyes, looks like she knew something naughty that she wasn't telling you.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am up to date on this new TP but no progress yet on last weeks. Before I forget I will post these couple of photos, the one of Oscar by request from Poledera (see I didnt forget lol).


AWE!!! He sure is a cutie!! Thank you. And it's so nice that he stopped eating his rugs. lol


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


Oh my! She sure is growing into a little lady, she won't be an armful for long will she. She's just adorable.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


 :shock: LOLOL!!! :XD: 
It is true though isn't it. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Oscar is looking good, these days! but Cathy had a disaster with him with his first clip- cost a bomb, and left the poor fellow looking a joke- fortunately the new trimmer person does a much better job!


The new one certainly does a better job, he's just a distinguished looking gentleman now. 
I'm glad we love our groom and the dogs think she's great. When Christophers girlfriend gets here, she's also a groomer. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Thanks. I get just as excited to watch him draw and see what he can come up with. I so loved the drawing he did of Sydney. Only problem with that one was he started to high on the page which sometimes he does have issues figuring where to start the picture for best outcome. I have to let him figure things out his way so we don't have to deal with a nervous breakdown. He does well enough that I minimize my inputs unless asked for. He drew a really nice head of a kitten for Purplefi and asked if it looked okay. I loved it and I think she does too. He will soon have drawings in 3 different countries which is exciting for him.


It will be 4 countries if you count the cards that Julie will be taking back to NZ with her when she goes home.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Oh, I forgot to post a pic of my custom made circular needles. Lol.


----------



## gagesmom

Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Good going Melody- so far no pics, here!

Edit, photo shows up, now- the purples look good together, are these for a charity or for a stall?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Ooh, lovely scenery in your back/front yard, love the changing leaves. The sunset over the wheel is gorgeous too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I have knitted till I am tired again- back to bed it is nearly 2 am, Sydney.
Be Happy, all!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Those are fantastic! Great work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, Serena is getting so grown up, what a cutie & Oscar is pretty cute too. I have not had a dog groomed but when DS#2 was about 2 I took him for a haircut, the regular hairdresser had gone home sick so this lady said she would cut it, when it was done it looked like it had been chewed off. Two days later the big news in town was that she had been busted by police for use & trafficking of cocaine, no wonder he got a crazy haircut!

Caren, lovely pictures, it seems when the trees turn color here they only last a couple of days.

Kate, great picture of you, your mom & brother. You certainly look alot like your mom, does your brother look like your dad?
Sounds like you had an awsome Chinese feast, no wonder loose clothes were recommended.
We have another beautiful sunny morning here 4C/38F now but to be 15C/59F so pretty nice for this time of year.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm caught up so I'm off to get a second cuppa coffee. 
Have a great day everyone!! 
Giant Hugs from me and the two little girls next to me, 4 legged they may be, but they do love to snuggle. lolol


----------



## gagesmom

The purple hats are for a hospital in support of Shaken Baby Syndrome.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> The purple hats are for a hospital in support of Shaken Baby Syndrome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada. I volunteered to work tomorrow so I am doing a 4 hour shift helping to stock shelves and stuff. The store is not open.


Looking forward to turkey, stuffing, pie and a good snooze afterwards. lol


----------



## Designer1234

My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life. 

Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural. 

It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


That is truly a feast! It looks delicious, hope you were wearing your elasticated waistband!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


Serena is growing so fast! and sitting up already! I've lost track of how old she is!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice tips. I had thought about some humus and crackers.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Check into some of the more or less gourmet cheeses out there, possibly some salami or "firm" sausage/meat that can be thinly sliced. These with crackers are great and no drip. Not high-chef but you need a few things that don't kill you! Add a few of those hummus dips, very nice. I get a Mont jack with jalapenos and habanero peppers that has been a huge hit whenever I've provided it.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Those pictures are stunning. The leaf colours are amazing!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


Both pix are marvelous. Cannot imagine tackling something of that magnitude.


----------



## Designer1234

I was able to lighten up the picture of Serena -- what a lovely child she is. I hope it is okay that I did this-- I have a really good, simple Iphoto program that is so easy to brighten, darken or lighten a picture. If I am over stepping please let me know. My feelings won't be hurt I promise! (I have a couple of friends who send me their photos to adjust so I hope it is okay).


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


What an array of hats! Well done you for getting so many done and so quickly. It would take me forever to make that many. I'm sure your charity will be delighted to get them.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


They are beautiful murals Shirley. You cousin is a very talented artist, which obviously runs in the family. I can't help noticing the beautiful blue skies behind you - you must be enjoying the milder climate already!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Hugs and prayers to all who have lost family members including fur babies and to all who are dealing with illnesses.
> 
> Family dinner today for two of my boys birthdays just ordered pizza to tired to cook. DH has applied for job as a nurse that he actually feels hopeful about so keeping my fingers crossed. Have a the day weekend so plan to get some rest. Did have to get a bit may with DH and youngest son, I'm the only one working full time and the house was disgusting. Oldest son didn't think so but what does he know? Anyway i shouldn't have to come home and do dishes vacuum dust mop sweep admitting, except laundry. Please don't wash my clothes i will do that. I realize DH is feeling with depression but you are an adult and there are things that have to be done. Sorry for with the rant.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all


A well-deserved rant my friend. They just don't get it do they. Unless you let your needs be known they sure won't know them and unfortunately, you usually have to be stern in order for them to even hear you. Hope the antibiotics are starting to work and you will soon feel better.
Hoping the job works out for DH. There is no job that is perfect, but there are jobs that are better suited for one than others, so let's hope this one is more to his liking and talents. That he can see people getting better even though there will be those who don't.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are the last of my photos. Someone asked to see the nametags so I posted those too. I know you've seen the t-shirts Gwen had made. They are so great that I don't think you'll mind seeing them again with Matthew's drawing on them. We got to order our own colors too. Thank you Gwen for sooo much. 

I posted the other gifts in my earlier posts, now in last week's KTP.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Good afternoon, Caren, I never seem to see your post until afternoon these days. You're probably either watching your races or cooking breakfast when I'm online. Coffee always looks good. Beautiful sunset! I so wish I could have visited Great Britain,Scotland and Ireland when I was able to travel. I'm really looking forward to you sharing your time there in a couple of weeks. How long will you be home before leaving for Punkin Chunkin? You shouldn't have as far to travel since it's in PA.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this is my second favorite time of year. The lovely colours and I don't have to do anything to get them.


The colors of the trees are a beautiful gift...
Junek


----------



## angelam

I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It's fabulous, I'm so happy for him, and the boss knows he is flying up to San Antonio to bring all his tools and stuff back on the first of November.
> Tomorrow is Columbus Day so don't know how many things will be closed, but if the county clerk is open he can call them tomorrow morning and if the bank is open he can get it paid tomorrow, otherwise will have to wait until Tues to get it done.
> That is what it means, he hasn't had a license for a couple months, so they must have just suspended it not too long ago.


This sounds like someone who will be a good person to work for. I'm pretty sure the banks will be closed tomorrow but I guess it's up to the individual locale whether the clerk's office is closed.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB wrote:

Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
Me - "Micro-manage?"
DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
.....exit one unhappy DH!
_____________________________________

Oh, I love this.

:roll: :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


I hope PurpleFi gets to see these. Just so lovely and BRAVO for you my dear for doing this. Quite a feat and if I understood correctly, all originals.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


They're all so cute. What are you planning next?
I know your needles won't be still long.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have knitted till I am tired again- back to bed it is nearly 2 am, Sydney.
> Be Happy, all!


That is a lot of knitting and till the wee hours. Hope you slept well.  It must be nice to have the change of scenery and people for a while. I'm sure it will be nice to get home too. Wish it was just a lovely vacation for you but am so glad you got to turn part of it into KAP and Meetings to have a little fun and some support.


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie--
I missed the stage production of Jersey Boys too but saw the movie when it came out. It was great...I think the reviews compared it favorably to the stage show. Just noticed that the DVD is coming out in November, so maybe you can see it that way (maybe during ice fishing season  
Frankie Valli has just been in town with his touring show...didn't see that but did see him on the televised version of the July 4th concert. He is an amazing performer (especially given how old he is.)


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


The gift of art is really strong in your family, Shirley. The murals are beautiful.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, Serena is getting so grown up, what a cutie & Oscar is pretty cute too. I have not had a dog groomed but when DS#2 was about 2 I took him for a haircut, the regular hairdresser had gone home sick so this lady said she would cut it, when it was done it looked like it had been chewed off. Two days later the big news in town was that she had been busted by police for use & trafficking of cocaine, no wonder he got a crazy haircut!
> 
> Caren, lovely pictures, it seems when the trees turn color here they only last a couple of days.
> 
> Kate, great picture of you, your mom & brother. You certainly look alot like your mom, does your brother look like your dad?
> Sounds like you had an awsome Chinese feast, no wonder loose clothes were recommended.
> We have another beautiful sunny morning here 4C/38F now but to be 15C/59F so pretty nice for this time of year.


Our beautiful day is almost identical to yours temperature wise. Just a a wonderful autumn day. We went to the Farmer's Market and I had a beet slider and DH had a carrot slider. Bought a tray of wheat grass to juice and some lavender whipped shea butter. DH has now gone to watch football and I need a nap. Have been sleeping so good, so suprised I need a nap, but so fortunate to have the time in my life finally to listen to what my body needs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up so I'm off to get a second cuppa coffee.
> Have a great day everyone!!
> Giant Hugs from me and the two little girls next to me, 4 legged they may be, but they do love to snuggle. lolol


I need a second cuppa' too. :thumbup: :shock: :shock: :shock: Might not be taking that nap after all. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
So wonderful that you DS can get his tools and be back for a boss who is gladly waiting for him. Sounds like things will be turning around for him.
Snuggling with your girls must be so much fun.


----------



## ChrisEl

Forgot to say that I recognized the sofa (or one quite similar) which my parents had for years in some of the interior shots of the Jersey Boys movie.
A very fifties look!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


Can sure tell you're kin!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada. I volunteered to work tomorrow so I am doing a 4 hour shift helping to stock shelves and stuff. The store is not open.
> 
> Looking forward to turkey, stuffing, pie and a good snooze afterwards. lol


HAPPY THANKSGIVING MELODY AND ALL OUR CANADIAN FRIENDS

That is so nice that you volunteered to work and I hope the others appreciate it. Especially the bosses...maybe a little extra for working the Holiday would be nice. Enjoy your meal when you are done and a snooze after turkey is perfect.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the last of my photos. Someone asked to see the nametags so I posted those too. I know you've seen the t-shirts Gwen had made. They are so great that I don't think you'll mind seeing them again with Matthew's drawing on them. We got to order our own colors too. Thank you Gwen for sooo much.
> 
> I posted the other gifts in my earlier posts, now in last week's KTP.


All the gifts are wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


How absolutely stunning and artistic talent sure runs in your family. That is such an honor to be asked to do something so special that is seen by people from all over the world. Hopefully, someday me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


Lovely photo Gwen. You look beautiful. I definitely see a resemblance but the individuality is there too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee wrote:
Sadly, DM's friend did not make it. They now think she actually suffered a major brain bleed. Today, when I went to see DM at Bingo after the market, the hall was not its usual upbeat atmosphere. Also the staff was short handed as one of the callers was sent home after receiving the news. Julie, lovely lady (not Lurker2) had lost her mother in a similar manner only 3 weeks ago and almost broke down completely. Thankfully, nobody stressed out the remaining staff over issues such as running late and disorganised setup. Given there were some normally cranky people who bitch at the slightest problem, even they sat back and let the remaining 2 staff handle and get on with it.

I will also add my thanks for all the support on here. I'm sure all your prayers eased her passing so it wasn't painful.

____________________________

So sorry to hear about your DM's friend's passing. To think one just lost her mother 3 wks. ago also. Glad all handled it as well as they possibly could. Hope the prayers did ease her passing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Love those rusty autumn leaf colors. It is the perfect autumn day isn't it!!! Thank you for capturing it.

Great photo of Brighton!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


Kate, love the photo of you, your mom, and brother. What a beautiful/handsome family. Hope we all can look half as good as your mom at 80. Thank you.

Amazing meal and how lovely to have the menu and then the other sheet in the goody bag explaining everything. Special that you shared it with us.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to surround Jeannie in heaiing power - hope she is doing well. --- sam



Dawna C said:


> Thanks Sam. I've been here for a while just don't talk a lot but when a puppy dog hurts my heart aches for them. My little Yorkie, Jeannie has cancer. She's on herbs and doing well. I just take one day at a time and give her all the love I can. Good luck with your fur baby.


----------



## iamsam

I've been lucky - my teeth pull easily - and my mouth feels fine - even had a bit of hot coffee (until Bentley kicked it over as he was walking on top of the table - again) and hot oatmeal - so it is going well. --- sam



Tessadele said:


> I have been hours catching up on last week & reading this week's KTP, but it is all so interesting I can't skim it. Tomorrow we are going away for a week, my BIL wants to go to see his Mummy who has just gone into a nursing home, she is 102 & I think he is scared if he doesn't go soon it may be too late although she is in good health. We will be going to look after my DSis. who has had a lot of health problems which she is not yet over, I think she needs some cheerful company not just a man who is feeling sad about the fact his Mother is so near the end & whose brother died suddenly earlier this year. We all get on well together & I can make her laugh. Because I'm a dreadful person!! Ha,ha.
> I hope everyone who has problems of health or other things will see a bright end to their tunnel soon, I feel so much for people on here. you are all so supportive of each of us.
> I have been looking after my GGD. she has just turned 3,with the cheekiest nature I've ever met in a child. We made little cakes today so that she could decorate them, first with icing, then chocolate chips, then with marshmallows stuck all over. The amount of toppings on the cakes was far less than the toppings in her tummy, I don't suppose she had any room for dinner tonight. I've had her a lot lately as her Mum has a bad back & Dad has become a full-time carer which, although he is wonderful with Sophie, I feel is a bit much for him & he needs some time to relax. At least when she goes home I can collapse onto the bed & wait for Julian to revive me with tea & biscuits.
> Sam, you do a brilliant job on here & I hope when that plaster is off you can quickly get back to normal. I'm glad you were so lucky with your extractions, I took my DSis to have a root filling, they ended up having to extract it & she was in the chair for over 3 hrs. The dentist had to call his partner in to help out!! She went back the next day to have one done on the lower jaw, that also turned out to need extracting but the dentist said "no way" so she has to go to the hospital for this one. Can't understand why the dentist doesn't want to do it himself. Lolol.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just got to put the name under the photo of the KAP gifts from members. Kansas G-ma and her DD were the ones whose names I added. Thank you to you and all who made gifts to be put in our goodie bag. There were sooooo many.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I was able to lighten up the picture of Serena -- what a lovely child she is. I hope it is okay that I did this-- I have a really good, simple Iphoto program that is so easy to brighten, darken or lighten a picture. If I am over stepping please let me know. My feelings won't be hurt I promise! (I have a couple of friends who send me their photos to adjust so I hope it is okay).


Wow, there she is as cute as a button and that beautiful smile. What a darling baby. Sitting up already. Time sure flies fast.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I forgot to post a pic of my custom made circular needles. Lol.


Wow, where did you get those? Do you have pics of what you have used them for?? Amazing. They look large and I know there are some wonderful projects for large needles.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures june - thanks - I would like to go to the outer banks just once to see the horses - they are beautiful. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, I posted a bunch of pictures on page 91 of the Oct 3 Tea Party. She and her DH went to the Outer Banks and she had some great pictures of the horses and surf.
> Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Great group of hats. Lots of hard work for you but very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dawna C said:


> Jeannie (yorkie) and I want to thank every one for their thoughts and prayers for her.


Precious baby. I was thinking of yorkies this morning since you mentioned her and so many said what lovely dogs they are. If I ever do get another dog it will probably need to be small. In the meantime your sweet baby is surrounded by love and care and loads of prayers from all of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this is my second favorite time of year. The lovely colours and I don't have to do anything to get them.


Yes isn't it amazing. I haven't made my Finger Lakes tour since the colors are peak. When we went down a few weeks ago there were some past peak and some not turned yet. Looks like you timed it perfectly. It is as if there are jewels and fire within them. So beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern

Designer 1234 those are wonderful. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the last of my photos. Someone asked to see the nametags so I posted those too. I know you've seen the t-shirts Gwen had made. They are so great that I don't think you'll mind seeing them again with Matthew's drawing on them. We got to order our own colors too. Thank you Gwen for sooo much.
> 
> I posted the other gifts in my earlier posts, now in last week's KTP.


 Thank you for letting us see those. they are great.


----------



## iamsam

lobster sounds good. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello from Prince Edward Island. Just been out for a lobster supper. All the people on our tour are lovely and we have even found s knitter and crocheter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> We are always willing to listen. I love hearing happy memories of everyone when they were growing up.. with people from so many different places, it's always interesting and fun.
> I, for one, would love to hear any memories you have of you and your cousin. As long as you have those memories, he'll always live in your heart.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June, this is a funny memory. Dean would get so excited whenever he saw me that he would squeeze my hand so hard it would really hurt if I had a ring on. Always had to remember to take my rings off for Deans hand squeezes, but it was so nice to feel so loved and I will miss his excitement and enthusiasm he always showed when he saw me. I know when I pass on I will be greeted with the biggest hug and hand squeeze possible. When he was little he had long curls like a girl, but that is a memory from photos. I remember him as always having a smile and stories from his ambulance escapades. His mother was the oldest of the 9 children and was my mother's sister. Mom was 5th. He was a kind and loving person. I never even knew he had cancer so this was a total shock. My Aunt Mill didn't even know till he was on his death bed. People usually let her know out of respect as she is now the oldest at 96 with her older sister and brothers passed on. I need to call her now and talk with her.

Thank you to everyone for your loving thoughts. It means a lot to me.


----------



## iamsam

daralene - what is Braggs Aminos? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, like the broccoli soup. I won't have to change a thing. Perfect. I used up all the leftover rice from meals out and made a huge rice dish with broccoli and loads of veggies, onions, garlic, ginger, Braggs Aminos, and of course, ZATAR. That little jar lasted a week. Now I need to make some and Rookie, it was so much better than the Zatar I purchased.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their thoughts on my cousin. It is so nice to be able to come here and let people know what is happening. I can't talk to my mom. My aunt called her to tell her and asked if she would call me and she said no. I don't think she is being mean but I don't really understand. Just can't talk with her about anything going on in my life, so you are my family along with my dear aunt. Thank you for being there for me. I am thinking of my cousin and the times we had many years ago when we were younger. Moved to the States when I was 11 so it is mainly younger memories and when I went back for short visits. This is my 3rd cousin I have lost and until this generation our family lived into their 90's. Hard for the older ones to see the younger ones dying. Perhaps that is why mom can't talk with me. Thank you for always being there for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Lovely ladies so we know it's natural where the beauty comes from!
> Junek


So funny, I always wanted to look like my sisters and my baby sister said she always wanted to look like me. They also have blue eyes and I have brown. Funny in the photo as I have lightened hair and they darkened theirs. Guess we are still trying to look like the other. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nittergma

Rookie, It's so cool reading your canning efforts are now being shared and knitting things too and you're ready to knit for Christmas!! I hope to at least do some knitting!! Your Za'atar is wonderful Hope you enjoyed your visit.


RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - thanks for the recipes. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I love to bake and have warm things around to eat. I love the cheesy pepper corn bread with chili and love sweet corn bread (with molasses) right out of the oven with butter and jam. I've been using canola oil for frying lately and hope the hush puppies do well in that kind of oil.
> 
> Heading up to DS's this a.m. and for some reason am awake at this ungodly hour so have started putting some of my canning efforts in a box to take up there. So far, I have the Spaghetti sauce, BBQ sauce, chili base, salsa and seafood sauce along with the onion marmalade. I'll be able to get their socks, christening blanket and little toy kitty in the mail to them early next week; just didn't get them all done for this trip and want them to receive them all at once.
> 
> Next week, I start the Christmas presents once the other WIPs are done...I have lots of ideas and just need to settle n a couple of them.
> 
> Okay, back to bed for me -- I'll catch up with you next week. Love to all; Melody--glad you're feeling better.


----------



## iamsam

ivemec is an injection - would have to find someone to do it for me - I could never do it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you need some Ivemec for your itchy dog. Mange is caused by the same parasite as scabies in humans. Very common in animals that live where they can be in contact with wildlife.


----------



## iamsam

how is the weather in Arizona - it's 58° early afternoon here - sunny - but way too cold for my liking. --- sam



EJS said:


> Just popping in to get my seat. Been a crazy weekend and will fill you in later. Right now I can't seem to keep my eyes open. Will catch up later after some rest.
> Thinking good thoughts for all of you


----------



## iamsam

what were the 'love letters'? the whole meal sounded wonderful. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a lot of knitting and till the wee hours. Hope you slept well.  It must be nice to have the change of scenery and people for a while. I'm sure it will be nice to get home too. Wish it was just a lovely vacation for you but am so glad you got to turn part of it into KAP and Meetings to have a little fun and some support.


It is being a very real break in the routine- just wish I could figure out the Supermarkets- that is today's goal!
I need bread, and vegies, in particular.


----------



## iamsam

he kind of dwarfs the two of you. --- sam



KateB said:


> I had to write these down as I was reading through...hope I haven't missed anyone.
> Poledra - What a beautiful wee dog Echo is!
> Gwen - Your shawl is beautiful and I'm so pleased that your sister is doing well after her operation.
> Caren - That soup sounds and looks great!
> Pacer - How kind of Matthew to give the wee one a picture for his room! And thank you again for the photos from the KAP, it really makes me feel as though I was part of it too.
> Purple - So pleased that you're having a great trip.
> Gagesmom - Well done on your evaluation! :thumbup:
> Puplover - I hope your DH gets the nursing job he's after, and adding in your GS brings us up to 145!
> Dawna ( and the other newbies whose names I forgot to write down! Sorry  ) Welcome to the KTP.
> Strawberry - Nice to see you back, but I'm sorry to hear you've been through a bad time.
> Cashmere - That's a lovely photo of you and your mum and sisters, and I do think there is a family resemblance. I only have one brother who is 5 years younger than me and I don't think we look alike at all. This photo of me, mum and my brother was taken 7 years ago on my late mum's 80th birthday.


----------



## iamsam

is she cute or what? has she started to crawl? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And one of Serena... of course


----------



## Bonnie7591

ChrisEl said:


> Bonnie--
> I missed the stage production of Jersey Boys too but saw the movie when it came out. It was great...I think the reviews compared it favorably to the stage show. Just noticed that the DVD is coming out in November, so maybe you can see it that way (maybe during ice fishing season
> Frankie Valli has just been in town with his touring show...didn't see that but did see him on the televised version of the July 4th concert. He is an amazing performer (especially given how old he is.)


That's a great idea, I'll see if I can find that DVD


----------



## iamsam

lovely hats melody - a lot of heads are going to be warm this winter. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> ivemec is an injection - would have to find someone to do it for me - I could never do it. --- sam


We had Ivemec in pill form for our dog.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful Shirley - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I've seen the Chemainus murals, they are quite amazing! You certainly have talent in the family.
Melody, what a great bunch of hats.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Just looked in my goodie bag that we were given after the Chinese meal last night and as well as chopsticks, 2 steamer baskets and some fortune cookies there was an explanation of the various parts of our meal. I'll post it here for anyone who is interested.


Love the explanations of the meal and the fact that everything had some kind of benefit for your body/health.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes isn't it amazing. I haven't made my Finger Lakes tour since the colors are peak. When we went down a few weeks ago there were some past peak and some not turned yet. Looks like you timed it perfectly. It is as if there are jewels and fire within them. So beautiful.


I was thinking about you taking your tour while driving home from KAP. Wondered if you had gone yet this year. 
Thank you I love watching the trees turning colour. I take pictures nearly everyday to send to a friend of mine.


----------



## iamsam

that would be interesting to see. --- sam



angelam said:


> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures june - thanks - I would like to go to the outer banks just once to see the horses - they are beautiful. --- sam


Unfortunately, a few times my sister has been there and the horses weren't on the beach.
Years ago, my son and I rode down there to see dolphins since he said he saw them so often from the shore. We did NOT see one dolphin or one horse. So sometimes it's just plain luck. 
But I think those pictures are among my favorites!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks June, this is a funny memory. Dean would get so excited whenever he saw me that he would squeeze my hand so hard it would really hurt if I had a ring on. Always had to remember to take my rings off for Deans hand squeezes, but it was so nice to feel so loved and I will miss his excitement and enthusiasm he always showed when he saw me. I know when I pass on I will be greeted with the biggest hug and hand squeeze possible. When he was little he had long curls like a girl, but that is a memory from photos. I remember him as always having a smile and stories from his ambulance escapades. His mother was the oldest of the 9 children and was my mother's sister. Mom was 5th. He was a kind and loving person. I never even knew he had cancer so this was a total shock. My Aunt Mill didn't even know till he was on his death bed. People usually let her know out of respect as she is now the oldest at 96 with her older sister and brothers passed on. I need to call her now and talk with her.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your loving thoughts. It means a lot to me.


It's a shame he kept his illness from the family so they didn't have a chance to say good-bye. I know a lot of times people feel they need to keep up a brave front and not worry people. But it does cause regret for that reason.
My daughter made me promise if I ever found out I had a serious illness to tell her instead of keeping it secret. It would be hard not to since she lives with me.
I pray those memories will comfort you a little.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> ivemec is an injection - would have to find someone to do it for me - I could never do it. --- sam


Remember also, Sam, that Gwen said her dogs had an itching problem until she changed their food to grain free and that solved the problem. You might want to consider that, too!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


That is so wonderful that you and Alan are getting your lives back!!! It's a shame it took so long to get to Mayo. The wind chime is amazing as are the cacti!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Will stop a minute and post so, hopefully, I don't forget anyone.
Caren, love, love, loved the foliage. I love this time of the year too.
Kate, that was an awesome meal. Thank God for whoever invented elastic. Loved the pic of you, your mom, and brother. You are so pretty, inside and out. I have a big guy who feels the same as yours. Funny, how you have to tell them what needs done and wait forever to have it done.
Daralene, I love that picture and still think you are the prettiest.
Carthy, Oscar is adorable and does the baby ever get cranky? She always has a big smile. I could just hug her forever.
Gwen, I still love the pic of you and siblings.
Shirley, the mural is wonderful. Such a talented cousin. We have them along the river here.


----------



## Bulldog

I knew I would forget someone and it was our Mel. Honey, forgive this ole lady, but your hats are all so beautifully made. Of coarse, purple is my favorite color.
Sandi, it did my heart good to hear you and Alan had a wonderful day out together. So grateful for answered prayer. I know it will come for my Angie, just have to be patient.
I didn't make it out to SS and church today. Just not up to snuff. I need to rest anyway. Jim's urology procedure is Tuesday and he is not the best of patients. Takes everything I have got and then some.
My hands hurt and are so sore from knitting on all these dishcloths. Don't know if I should try changing from my Chiagoo to my harmony or what. They don't hurt like this when working on my socks.
I hope Jim will put my pic of Sis and I on today. Shirley it may need to be lightened as we were in the shadow some. I was so glad to see you standing in front of the gorgeous mural on such a pretty day. Now you and Pat will be able to do more and not be in such cold temps. Have you found anyone in your complex who does handwork yet? The lady on my street has never gotten back with me, so I guess she has decided not to do this. Disappointed but still hope to make it to the Senior Center when I am not so rushed with Carley.
Hope all my Canadian friends had a wonderful Thanksgiving.
I will probably knit tomorrow. Can't cook Jim a big meal as he has to eat light. I Love You All So Very Much, Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> I've been lucky - my teeth pull easily - and my mouth feels fine - even had a bit of hot coffee (until Bentley kicked it over as he was walking on top of the table - again) and hot oatmeal - so it is going well. --- sam


Never had a kid who climbed on the table but did have one who climbed the divan to get to my sewing cabinet and later was almost atop the piano when I got to her!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TY Bulldog for reminding me to wish all the Canadian KTPers a very Happy Thanksgiving! hope your meal is wonderful and you have to wear elastic pants!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Long black skirt with multi colored pink/teal sparkly top with asymmetrical (sp) hem.


darowil said:


> Well done Gwen- looks lovely. And what will you be wearing it with?


----------



## Gweniepooh

It really is an easy pattern; nothing but short rows not even wrapped.


Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. I have fancied the pattern for ages. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh Caren the fall leaves are brilliant! Excellent picture.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Whoa those look big.....did you make them?


Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I forgot to post a pic of my custom made circular needles. Lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Amazing and so thoughtful. Your such a sweetie.


gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley the mural is gorgeous. What a nice connection you already have in the town too. The area looks lovely.



Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


----------



## Tessadele

thewren said:


> I've been lucky - my teeth pull easily - and my mouth feels fine - even had a bit of hot coffee (until Bentley kicked it over as he was walking on top of the table - again) and hot oatmeal - so it is going well. --- sam


Wish my teeth pulled easily, it must run in the family. I have a DGS who climbed up on everything he could, & a lot of things he couldn't - his first word was "stuck".
Glad it is all going well for you, hope you get some new teeth to enjoy your Xmas dinner.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi It is so so good to hear you and Alan are starting to be able to do more things together. This is just wonderful news. Love the wind chimes in the hospital garden; just fabulous. How nice that there was such an area to wait instead of always in the official waiting room; very peaceful I imagine.



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


----------



## Tessadele

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi It is so so good to hear you and Alan are starting to be able to do more things together. This is just wonderful news. Love the wind chimes in the hospital garden; just fabulous. How nice that there was such an area to wait instead of always in the official waiting room; very peaceful I imagine.


I loved this too & the news that Alan is so much better that it's making life good for you. All you have to do now is keep going this way & ENJOY

Tessa


----------



## Railyn

Thank you so much for this post. I wanted a close-up of the nametags and they are so lovely. Liked seeing the rest of your gifts too. Everything is wonderful! It so so wonderful that each one had such a super week-end. I have been enjoying the pictures so much.


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


So pleased to hear you and Alan are able to enjoy days out together again. Love the picture of the wind chimes.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, great picture of you, your mom & brother. You certainly look alot like your mom, does your brother look like your dad?
> .


No, he's more like my maternal GF.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Caren the fall leaves are brilliant! Excellent picture.


Thank you Gwen. As I was driving one of the teens home this evening I was wishing I was out with my camera taking pictures. Such wonder and beauty all around.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Tomorrow is Thanksgiving here in Canada. I volunteered to work tomorrow so I am doing a 4 hour shift helping to stock shelves and stuff. The store is not open.
> 
> Looking forward to turkey, stuffing, pie and a good snooze afterwards. lol


Have a lovely meal! Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow to all our Canadian friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sandi, good to hear from you & that you & Alan are able to have a normal life again. 
Those wind chimes are beautiful.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


Can't see you very like your sister, but you certainly couldn't deny your brother!


----------



## KateB

Shirley - Those are wonderful pictures!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I've been lucky - my teeth pull easily - and my mouth feels fine - even had a bit of hot coffee (until Bentley kicked it over as he was walking on top of the table - again) and hot oatmeal - so it is going well. --- sam


Glad to hear it Sam....I mean the going well, not the kicking of the coffee!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> he kind of dwarfs the two of you. --- sam


And I'm tall at 5ft 8in! He's my 'little' brother at 6ft, and he has lost quite a bit of weight since then.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


So pleased to hear that Alan is so much better.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> So pleased to hear you and Alan are able to enjoy days out together again. Love the picture of the wind chimes.


ditto


----------



## KateB

Tessadele said:


> Wish my teeth pulled easily, it must run in the family. I have a DGS who climbed up on everything he could, & a lot of things he couldn't - his first word was "stuck".
> Glad it is all going well for you, hope you get some new teeth to enjoy your Xmas dinner.
> 
> Tessa


Luke's a climber too, unlike his daddy who was way too cautious to climb (unfortunately his brother made up for him!). He often says 'stuck' too, but he sounds a bit like Silvester the cat (remember " Thufferin' thockatash!") as he says it like th-tuck-th!


----------



## pacer

Sandi...such wonderful news that Alan is feeling much better and able to get out and do things again. So happy for both of you.

Sam...glad to hear that you are healing well. What fun trying to keep the little guy off of the table. 

Shirley...Love the mural. What talent in your family. Will you be doing anything special for GD's room at the new home?


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Wish my teeth pulled easily, it must run in the family. I have a DGS who climbed up on everything he could, & a lot of things he couldn't - his first word was "stuck".
> Glad it is all going well for you, hope you get some new teeth to enjoy your Xmas dinner.
> 
> Tessa


I have pictures of the grandkids a few years ago with DJ and one of the grandsons at the top of a rather tall tree. I thin everyone of my grands love to climb.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/23f at 8:40am. I have lost this post four times so far. :? :thumbdown: Going to try one more time.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. HUGS for all and gentle hugs for those that need a bit extra this morning.


Missed coffee with you today, left the house early but will have a cop of tea now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Missed coffee with you today, left the house early but will have a cop of tea now.


Been behind on posting coffee lately. Trying to get back to posting it at an earlier hour. Tea sounds good about now.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


Awesome, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


What a lovely family, and you all do look a like :-D


----------



## Patches39

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING MELODY AND ALL OUR CANADIAN FRIENDS
> 
> That is so nice that you volunteered to work and I hope the others appreciate it. Especially the bosses...maybe a little extra for working the Holiday would be nice. Enjoy your meal when you are done and a snooze after turkey is perfect.


DITTO, with love and joy.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


Lovely, pray all is going well


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Been behind on posting coffee lately. Trying to get back to posting it at an earlier hour. Tea sounds good about now.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> that would be interesting to see. --- sam


angelam wrote:
I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk

--------------------------

Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.

After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night it has been a long 36 hours for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


Those are absolutely gorgeous thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

DB & I are more like our Dad and DS more like Mom.


KateB said:


> Can't see you very like your sister, but you certainly couldn't deny your brother!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness look at all the poppies! That is quite the memorial. How wonderful a way to honor.


KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.
> 
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So true; such a good way to look at life.


NanaCaren said:


> Good night it has been a long 36 hours for me.


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 8pm and I have just now caught up.

Thank you all for your kind words on the hats. I was so happy to make them. Breaks my heart to think of the poor babies who need them.

Also Thank you all for your Thanksgiving wishes. 

I am thankful for my family, my friends including all my kp friends and for the health of all I know.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have had trouble sleep the past few night and busy today. Went to see youngest DGS play baseball and then died to dod a little shopping with youngest DD. Din't get much accomplished. Stomach a little upset this evening and since I'm feeling tired I'm headed to bed quite early for me. Will talk to you all tomorrow. Hope all have a pleasant evening/morning and to Canadian friends a very Happy Thanksgiving to you tomorrow.  TTYL Peace, Love & Hugs


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from PEI. Had a lovely day, visited Green gables this morning and Charlotte town this aftetnoon. It is a beautiful and tranquil island. Back to NS tomorrow on the ferry. Having a great time and good company. Londy and Purple


----------



## Kansas g-ma

After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.[/quote]

How lovely and what a tribute to the veterans from 
WWI, assuming some are still alive, but at least the8ir families will be.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends.

We had a wonderful week-end. We had a beautiful day for apple picking at http://eplegaarden.com/ which was a great farm with lots of apple varieties..actually, I haven't heard of about 1/2 of them. We brought about 15 lbs. back to our DS's house and we made applesauce, apple streusel, caramel apple bites, banana bread and cranberry/apple cinnamon rolls. Additionally, we made cauliflower soup (delicious) and warmed up some frozen meatballs in my homemade spaghetti sauce and had meatball and provolone sub sandwiches with the soup. Vey enjoyable weekend.

Also found out that our DS is going to be in London for two weeks installing their patient health records for the NHS -- he's also attending a concert at the Royal Albert Hall (Ally Pally?) to see Elvis Costello. I'll probably go back up and help DDIL while he is out of town. We had so much fun with the DGD's...the oldest one told her Mom that Grandma and Grandpa were her helpers in making the banana bread!

Love to all -- will read more and respond tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora

NanaCaren said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous thanks for sharing.


I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:

This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.

The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.

The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!

Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends.
> 
> We had a wonderful week-end. We had a beautiful day for apple picking at http://eplegaarden.com/ which was a great farm with lots of apple varieties..actually, I haven't heard of about 1/2 of them. We brought about 15 lbs. back to our DS's house and we made applesauce, apple streusel, caramel apple bites, banana bread and cranberry/apple cinnamon rolls. Additionally, we made cauliflower soup (delicious) and warmed up some frozen meatballs in my homemade spaghetti sauce and had meatball and provolone sub sandwiches with the soup. Vey enjoyable weekend.
> 
> Also found out that our DS is going to be in London for two weeks installing their patient health records for the NHS -- he's also attending a concert at the Royal Albert Hall (Ally Pally?) to see Elvis Costello. I'll probably go back up and help DDIL while he is out of town. We had so much fun with the DGD's...the oldest one told her Mom that Grandma and Grandpa were her helpers in making the banana bread!
> 
> Love to all -- will read more and respond tomorrow.


NO, the Royal Albert Hall is just that- Ally Pally is Alexandra Palace.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay...thanks for the clarification.



Lurker 2 said:


> NO, the Royal Albert Hall is just that- Ally Pally is Alexandra Palace.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Have had trouble sleep the past few night and busy today. Went to see youngest DGS play baseball and then died to dod a little shopping with youngest DD. Din't get much accomplished. Stomach a little upset this evening and since I'm feeling tired I'm headed to bed quite early for me. Will talk to you all tomorrow. Hope all have a pleasant evening/morning and to Canadian friends a very Happy Thanksgiving to you tomorrow.  TTYL Peace, Love & Hugs


Rest well, and feel better


----------



## Patches39

Ok had a full day, and now very tired, so will so good night, praying all of you have a blessed tomorrow, filled will peace, joy, love, healing and most of all happiness.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures katy - thanks for sharing - I wonder how far it would shoot a pumpkin? --- sam



KatyNora said:


> I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:
> 
> This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.
> 
> The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.
> 
> The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!
> 
> Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


----------



## machriste

Just want to say thanks again to you all for the condolences re Jack's death. The Memorial service was last Thursday, and even though it was a difficult time, I was so touched by the kind words about Jack and the way he had impacted the lives of so many. In my down times, I'm trying to think about the wonderful life we had together the last 13 years. 

After the out-of-town family and friends returned to their homes, my younger daughter and I drove up to my older daughter and son-in-laws beautiful lake place for the weekend. Weather was perfect and it was so restful. It was nice enough so that we could spend some time knitting on the porch, looking at the lake. 

I'm going to try to have a fairly normal week this week--painting, swimming and back to work three days. It's been a hard year and a half watching Jack's illness weaken him. At least he is free from that. I'm grateful I was healthy and able to to care for him at home.

I really sped through 20+ pages tonight and will ditto the thoughtful comments of others. Thank you all again for your kindness.

Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think that's a great tribute to your life with Jack and I'm sure his presence will always be with you. Trying to get some semblance of normal activities may help you cope; I hope all around you are as supportive as your family.



machriste said:


> Just want to say thanks again to you all for the condolences re Jack's death. The Memorial service was last Thursday, and even though it was a difficult time, I was so touched by the kind words about Jack and the way he had impacted the lives of so many. In my down times, I'm trying to think about the wonderful life we had together the last 13 years.
> 
> After the out-of-town family and friends returned to their homes, my younger daughter and I drove up to my older daughter and son-in-laws beautiful lake place for the weekend. Weather was perfect and it was so restful. It was nice enough so that we could spend some time knitting on the porch, looking at the lake.
> 
> I'm going to try to have a fairly normal week this week--painting, swimming and back to work three days. It's been a hard year and a half watching Jack's illness weaken him. At least he is free from that. I'm grateful I was healthy and able to to care for him at home.
> 
> I really sped through 20+ pages tonight and will ditto the thoughtful comments of others. Thank you all again for your kindness.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Thanks. I get just as excited to watch him draw and see what he can come up with. I so loved the drawing he did of Sydney. Only problem with that one was he started to high on the page which sometimes he does have issues figuring where to start the picture for best outcome. I have to let him figure things out his way so we don't have to deal with a nervous breakdown. He does well enough that I minimize my inputs unless asked for. He drew a really nice head of a kitten for Purplefi and asked if it looked okay. I loved it and I think she does too. He will soon have drawings in 3 different countries which is exciting for him.


I often look up and admire my frog- he is sitting just above my computer. Even gets patted at times!
I've also put the card with a rabbit on it up there as well


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Aminos-16-oz-Ounces/dp/B0006Z7NNG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1413179599&sr=8-2&keywords=braggs+amino

Jumping in for Cashmeregma to answer for Sam and others who wondered, Bragg Liquid Amino is a seasoning liquid. I haven't tried it yet, but after Cashmeregma mentioned it at KAP, it's on my list of things to explore in my cooking. She mentioned it's flavor is similar to soy sauce.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good morning Caren! Thanks for the coffee, and the colours on those trees are fantastic!


Aren't they just. 
And the view of Broghton was stunning to. Are you going there Caren or did you just come it across somewhere?


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


Both murals are wonderful. Your cousin sure is talented. Creativity clearly runs in the family.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk


Vicky returned from London recently and we saw there photos Friday- and it included a couple of photos of the poppies. Really does look amazing- and sobering as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


----------



## Bulldog

Sorry the picture turned out so big. I don't know how to shrink it. LOL!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


I can identify with this! :-D It's nagging if I mention something more than once but if I don't - and he forgets - I've forgotten to remind him.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


Hi Jessie, glad you are back, in your home and happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


Hi Jessie, glad you are back, in your home and happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just got settle in, and unpacked, the house looks nice they cleaned it up nicely. I had to move out because we found mold, in the basement and it had to be removed and treated, as well as painted. I could not come back in until it was inspected. All done so glad to be home, missed my wifi, and TV, but I got to read a lot and knit
> My DGD, is coming to live with me from Ohio, done remember what city, but will be glad to have her.
> As I looked over KTP, I have missed so much, the highs and the lows, and fill the pain and joy, but one thing I know for sure is this KTP family is strong and together, will never turn there backs on one another. :-D that what I love about you all. No judgment but always ready to help. Awesome,
> I have to catch up so will be reading a lot LOL, so happy to be back home, and with you guys to. Looking forward to workshops and talks, :-D
> 
> Sending blessings of joy, peace, healing, and much love.
> Jessie


Hi Jessie, glad you are back, in your home and happy.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Normaedern said:


> Oh, yes. The bride wants sparkle. I have done beaded knitting quite a few times before. I am just worried as it is for such a special occasion it has to be just right.


In that case, I would be tempted to go to the trouble of sewing on the beads afterwards. That way, they are definitely in the right spot.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> what kind of a store is your daughter opening? --- sam


Sam, it is my sister, I don't have kids but claim hers when they are behaving. I will give more information about the store when it is definitely open, do not want to jinx it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


Gwennie, that is beautiful. Enjoy wearing it at the wedding


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Been behind on posting coffee lately. Trying to get back to posting it at an earlier hour. Tea sounds good about now.


Oh tea - now you're really talking!! I drink tea rather than coffee all the time. Thanks Caren.


----------



## angelam

KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.
> 
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


Thanks KatyNora they're great pictures. It is an amazing sight isn't it? I intend to go back again with my camera this time. And probably during the week when the crowds will be less.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous thanks for sharing.


I was thinking about you Caren as I walked around there yesterday. You should try and get there during your visit if your dates fit.


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


A pair of lovely ladies.. Different hairstyles maybe but so much alike!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> daralene - what is Braggs Aminos? --- sam


Hope this helps:
(Bragg Liquid Aminos) Bragg Liquid Aminos is a proprietary product produced by Live Food Products that we use as a substitute for soy sauce and tamari. It is not fermented and contains no gluten, and the only listed ingredients are vegetable protein from soy beans and purified water, and that it contains 16 amino acids; however, like soy sauce, it is very high in sodium.


----------



## Normaedern

Tessadele said:


> I have a DGS who climbed up on everything he could, & a lot of things he couldn't - his first word was "stuck".
> 
> Tessa


 :XD: :XD: Mine climbs too. This just struck me as so fuuny.


----------



## Normaedern

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sandi, good to hear from you & that you & Alan are able to have a normal life again.
> Those wind chimes are beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

KatyNora, great photos. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
______________________________

That would really be wonderful to see although a sad memory, it will be a beautiful way of honoring those who lost their lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


How wonderful to know you are getting back to doing some fun things. That is an amazing wind chime and love the cacti with the little flowers peeking out. So good to hear things are going well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, so sorry your hands are hurting so with doing the dishcloths. I wonder if the cotton yarn is stronger and therefore causing you to use your hands differently, putting more pressure on them. They do have lighter cotton that makes lovely dishcloths. It also dries quicker, but it is a little more expensive, but might be worth trying a batch to see if that helps.

Hope all goes well with DH.

Thank you for the compliment. My two sisters are so special to me and they are beautiful inside and out, but they don't know they are beautiful, so still humble and sweet.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Long black skirt with multi colored pink/teal sparkly top with asymmetrical (sp) hem.


sounds good- and the Noro colours hsould match well. I'm sure you'll post photos for us after the day.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


You must so appreciate being able to have a life again that doesn't revolve around Alans illness.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Shirley...Love the mural. What talent in your family. Will you be doing anything special for GD's room at the new home?


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Long black skirt with multi colored pink/teal sparkly top with asymmetrical (sp) hem.


Sounds so pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.
> 
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


Thank you so much. That is really something special to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KatyNora said:


> I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:
> 
> This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.
> 
> The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.
> 
> The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!
> 
> Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


You would sure want to be out of town when they were using that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Just want to say thanks again to you all for the condolences re Jack's death. The Memorial service was last Thursday, and even though it was a difficult time, I was so touched by the kind words about Jack and the way he had impacted the lives of so many. In my down times, I'm trying to think about the wonderful life we had together the last 13 years.
> 
> After the out-of-town family and friends returned to their homes, my younger daughter and I drove up to my older daughter and son-in-laws beautiful lake place for the weekend. Weather was perfect and it was so restful. It was nice enough so that we could spend some time knitting on the porch, looking at the lake.
> 
> I'm going to try to have a fairly normal week this week--painting, swimming and back to work three days. It's been a hard year and a half watching Jack's illness weaken him. At least he is free from that. I'm grateful I was healthy and able to to care for him at home.
> 
> I really sped through 20+ pages tonight and will ditto the thoughtful comments of others. Thank you all again for your kindness.
> 
> Marilyn


How lovely that you cared for him at home and that you have wonderful memories together. Love it that you got to spend time at the lake. I'm sure that was very healing.
Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I often look up and admire my frog- he is sitting just above my computer. Even gets patted at times!
> I've also put the card with a rabbit on it up there as well


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


Love it. Two sweet sisters. Sounds like you feel about your sister like I do about my two sisters. Best sisters anybody ever had.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope I'm not repeating myself. DH left around 4:15 am for NYC again. Rehearsal today and concert tomorrow night. He comes home as I am heading out for the funeral in Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about the death of your cousin and that you have to travel by yourself. I'm sure DH will be with you in spirit. I'm still waiting to see who the guest performer was with your DH the other night...I have all kinds of names swirling through my head.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hope I'm not repeating myself. DH left around 4:15 am for NYC again. Rehearsal today and concert tomorrow night. He comes home as I am heading out for the funeral in Canada.


----------



## sugarsugar

Normaedern said:


> I have had run ins with several groomers over the years. One was drunk!! It gave me great pleasure to get really annoyed with her and tell her what I thought of her :twisted:
> Oscar is looking very smart!!


Drunk! Good grief. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> I will let him know. It was fun sending cards to Australia. It was like sending a part of his gallery of drawings to the group down under. I hope every one enjoyed them.


Absolutely!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Good day, just had coffee, and feeling good being home,  no place like home. LoL
> Will start my day with church and then lunch with a girl friend, pray all had a lovely night/day/evening, :-D praying that this day will be filled with blessing of love, joy, peace, and healing. Will talk to you all later when I get back.
> Beautiful day here. :thumbup:


Good to have you back with us. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> The purple hats are for a hospital in support of Shaken Baby Syndrome.


And they are great.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Serena is growing so fast! and sitting up already! I've lost track of how old she is!


Not quite sitting on her own yet. Her mum had her hand behind her propping her up. She will be SIX months this Friday.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I was able to lighten up the picture of Serena -- what a lovely child she is. I hope it is okay that I did this-- I have a really good, simple Iphoto program that is so easy to brighten, darken or lighten a picture. If I am over stepping please let me know. My feelings won't be hurt I promise! (I have a couple of friends who send me their photos to adjust so I hope it is okay).


You are not overstepping at all. Thanks for making it clearer. :thumbup:

By the way... love that mural. It is stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> is she cute or what? has she started to crawl? --- sam


Oh no, not yet. She has started to roll though. She is so content, I dont think she is in a hurry to do anything.Very placid. (so far)


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Not quite sitting on her own yet. Her mum had her hand behind her propping her up. She will be SIX months this Friday.


I remember when my DGD had to have her first passport photo taken at about 6 months old. How do you sit a 6 month baby in a photo booth? DD had to hold her up by the scruff of the neck - literally. The photo came out with this poor baby who had no neck, just a little head between two hunched shoulders!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello - I wanted to do a quick check in before heading off to get DGS - not kindergarten today since it's Columbus Day here. It's also the start of Homecoming weeks so there is a lot going on at the H.S. the rest of the week.

I want to welcome all the newcomers (love to have you join us) and also to see some returning ones (you've been missed)!!

Time for some coffee and then getting dressed...it's actually a pretty warm morning (57F degrees) and should be a very pretty day---colors on the leaves are just getting to their peak about now.

I didn't get a chance to sample the cranberry/orange cinnamon rolls at DS's this weekend...they were just out of the oven when we left. They sure looked good, however, and I may have to make another batch to see for myself. I had to use frozen cranberries and I didn't use all the juice from the orange - I saved some of that for the icing. It was kind of messy to roll up - wish I'd left the dough a little thicker -- but it rose beautifully and the pan looked very much like the photo in the recipe minus the icing.

http://chindeep.com/2013/12/10/cranberry-orange-poinsettia-coffee-cake/


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> That is so wonderful that you and Alan are getting your lives back!!! It's a shame it took so long to get to Mayo. The wind chime is amazing as are the cacti!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Yay, welcome back on board Sandi.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 40. Hugs to everyone. In fact, I propose a ((((((((group hug))))))))))


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Page 40. Hugs to everyone. In fact, I propose a ((((((((group hug))))))))))


And a hug right back at YOU and Serena and DD-- hey, even hug that darling dog!


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


Beautiful, you both have lovely smiles.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Jessie, glad you are back, in your home and happy.


So happy to be back :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from PEI. Had a lovely day, visited Green gables this morning and Charlotte town this aftetnoon. It is a beautiful and tranquil island. Back to NS tomorrow on the ferry. Having a great time and good company. Londy and Purple


It's so good to hear that the two of you are still enjoying your holiday!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:
> 
> This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.
> 
> The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.
> 
> The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!
> 
> Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


I'm enjoying seeing the pictures of your trip!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Good to have you back with us. :thumbup:


Good to be back, miss everyone, so much :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Rest well, and feel better


 Hope you're feeling better today. Re: Gwen
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## angelam

HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY to all our friends in Canada!!


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Just want to say thanks again to you all for the condolences re Jack's death. The Memorial service was last Thursday, and even though it was a difficult time, I was so touched by the kind words about Jack and the way he had impacted the lives of so many. In my down times, I'm trying to think about the wonderful life we had together the last 13 years.
> 
> After the out-of-town family and friends returned to their homes, my younger daughter and I drove up to my older daughter and son-in-laws beautiful lake place for the weekend. Weather was perfect and it was so restful. It was nice enough so that we could spend some time knitting on the porch, looking at the lake.
> 
> I'm going to try to have a fairly normal week this week--painting, swimming and back to work three days. It's been a hard year and a half watching Jack's illness weaken him. At least he is free from that. I'm grateful I was healthy and able to to care for him at home.
> 
> I really sped through 20+ pages tonight and will ditto the thoughtful comments of others. Thank you all again for your kindness.
> 
> Marilyn


I'm glad we were here to help you through the bad times with a listening ear and soft, strong shoulders to lean on.
You're still in my daily prayers for comfort. Jack will be with you forever in your heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


And don't you two lovely ladies look alike. My daughter's name is Barbara!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Sorry the picture turned out so big. I don't know how to shrink it. LOL!


The size is perfect!


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY to all our friends in Canada!!


And my best wishes, too! Eat turkey and the fixin's for me!!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

Hi all, up and ready to start my day, praying we have a blessed day fill with what ever we need for the day.  have my coffee, happy :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
Oh I'm so sorry about your cousin, I hope you are able to go to the funeral. It is good that DH will be home for the weekend at least.
HUGS!!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> From me too. Re: Daralene's recent bereavement.


Thank you so much everyone. I am afraid I have missed several pages, but do want to thank all of you who commented for their kind thoughts. It seems the last few years have seen so many losses of dear friends and family for me. I went for years hardly going to any funerals and now this last 5 years it has been fairly constant. Now to the point where I am losing people younger than me. I guess this is a point we come to in life as we age. I don't like it but it goes with getting older. I asked my aunt in her mid-nineties how she coped with having no contemporaries and she smiled and said I make friends with younger people. She is such a great lady and I admire her so and hope I will be just like her if I get to be that old. I have a lot of work to do to be like her but she is my wonderful example of aging and remaining vital. I might add that the young people just love her. I think it is hard for her to see my cousins passing though. I will drive to her house and go to the funeral with her and her two daughters.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about the death of your cousin and that you have to travel by yourself. I'm sure DH will be with you in spirit. I'm still waiting to see who the guest performer was with your DH the other night...I have all kinds of names swirling through my head.


Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


----------



## Normaedern

sugarsugar said:


> Page 40. Hugs to everyone. In fact, I propose a ((((((((group hug))))))))))


Seconded ((((((((((group hug))))))))))) :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> It's so good to hear that the two of you are still enjoying your holiday!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear from you PurpleFi!


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:
 

> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


Wow!!!


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the Cranberry Orange Coffee Cake recipe. It looks and "reads" delicious. It will be fun to make and bring to my swimming group for our after-swim coffee get together.


----------



## Normaedern

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


I just saw this. Beautiful, both of you :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


Very pretty murals, that was a lot of work to paint.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I remember when my DGD had to have her first passport photo taken at about 6 months old. How do you sit a 6 month baby in a photo booth? DD had to hold her up by the scruff of the neck - literally. The photo came out with this poor baby who had no neck, just a little head between two hunched shoulders!


Oh dear oh dear oh dear!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, thanks for posting the cranberry coffee cake recipe, it sounds very good, book marked to try later.
KatyNora, thanks for posting the poppy photos, quite the memorial. So sad to think so many died sitting in holes in the ground. What a waste.
Daralene, safe travels to your cousins funeral, how many hour drive is it?
Machristie, I'm glad you had a peaceful time at the lake with your daughter. I hope good memories will sustain you in the bad times. 

I woke at 6 am & couldn't go back to sleep so thought I would catch up with you here.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - I wanted to do a quick check in before heading off to get DGS - not kindergarten today since it's Columbus Day here. It's also the start of Homecoming weeks so there is a lot going on at the H.S. the rest of the week.
> 
> I want to welcome all the newcomers (love to have you join us) and also to see some returning ones (you've been missed)!!
> 
> Time for some coffee and then getting dressed...it's actually a pretty warm morning (57F degrees) and should be a very pretty day---colors on the leaves are just getting to their peak about now.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to sample the cranberry/orange cinnamon rolls at DS's this weekend...they were just out of the oven when we left. They sure looked good, however, and I may have to make another batch to see for myself. I had to use frozen cranberries and I didn't use all the juice from the orange - I saved some of that for the icing. It was kind of messy to roll up - wish I'd left the dough a little thicker -- but it rose beautifully and the pan looked very much like the photo in the recipe minus the icing.
> 
> http://chindeep.com/2013/12/10/cranberry-orange-poinsettia-coffee-cake/


The sort of baking I dare not do!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Page 40. Hugs to everyone. In fact, I propose a ((((((((group hug))))))))))


I am definitely in on that one Cathy!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


 You do all have a strong family resemblence, especially the mischievious twinkle in the eyes. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The size is perfect!


Betty, we don't want you shrunk at all! It is just that you are such a humble person. And I agree with the others, you are both beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

I have 101 Dalmations on the tv, Ryssa was looking at the tv and barking at them. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, up and ready to start my day, praying we have a blessed day fill with what ever we need for the day.  have my coffee, happy :-D


It is so good to have you back, Jessie- I love how you keep with the positives!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


Wow, I see what you mean't


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


WOW! did your dh meet him? I would love to hear your husband play.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Seconded ((((((((((group hug))))))))))) :thumbup:


I will be in on this one too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I have 101 Dalmations on the tv, Ryssa was looking at the tv and barking at them. lolol


Thanks for the laugh, Kaye- needed something to lighten matters!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, where did you get those? Do you have pics of what you have used them for?? Amazing. They look large and I know there are some wonderful projects for large needles.


 They had some at the Fiber Arts Festival, I decided I wanted a pair, a ladies hubby had made them for her to use at the festival with some super bulky yarn. I asked at Brown Sheep if I could get some and they said yes, took my name and number and then called a few days later to say that he had brought them in, they were $30 but worth it, I haven't used them yet but they will work great for knitting super bulky yarn or roving. I can't wait to decide what I will do with them, But DH and DS decided it wasn't a good idea to make me mad when they saw me walk in with those. lolol.


----------



## NanaCaren

Hello from Great Bend where it is a lovely sung day. Got a call from Amy I am headed over to her place where we will be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. The meal won't be a normal thanksgiving but that is ok. 

Coffee and tea today. 

Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs all the way around the world. 

I am thankful for all my friends and family, no matter how near or far you are.


----------



## Poledra65

I hadn't realized that Hugh Laurie (House) was in 101 Dalmatians until now. lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


WOW I understand keeping it a secret.


----------



## angelam

Cashmeregma said:


> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


Wow! What an honour for your husband.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I was thinking about you Caren as I walked around there yesterday. You should try and get there during your visit if your dates fit.


I wil have to see if I can make it. I think it is a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone - I just wanted to jump in while I have a minute. I have only just read Sam's opening - so I am not up to speed for this week, but I will be by day's end. We had a great day yesterday and even went out to a small car show here in town... It's been a long time since we have done something like that!! I am enjoying every minute of Alan's good health. I hope everyone is doing well - love and hugs - Sandi
> Oh, I am going to start posting some pictures from the gardens at Mayo in Phoenix- I will just do a couple at a time as I get them edited. It was really a nice place to spend time while Alan was in surgery - I was just outside the building and they had my cell phone number that they would call if they needed me before I came back. So much nicer than having to sit in a waiting room for 5 hours. So here are a couple of pictures - the windchime is at least 12 feet long --


Fantastic!!! 
Love the windchimes.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoa those look big.....did you make them?


 
No, I bought them, the hubby (owner of company) made them.


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.
> 
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


Oh my, fields of red for sure. Just lovely.


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> I remember when my DGD had to have her first passport photo taken at about 6 months old. How do you sit a 6 month baby in a photo booth? DD had to hold her up by the scruff of the neck - literally. The photo came out with this poor baby who had no neck, just a little head between two hunched shoulders!


It is pretty silly, isn't it, particularly since that photo will continue to be used in her passport until she is five, I think. A two-year old looks nothing like a 6-month old, so it is fairly pointless. When mine were little, their names were listed on my passport, with no need for their photographs. I think that system was abandoned in an attempt to cut down on abductions by one parent when there were custody disputes, which I can fully understand, but I am not convinced the present system is a real improvement.


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> I wil have to see if I can make it. I think it is a wonderful tribute.


I think the poppies will be at the Tower until 11th November. How does that fit in with your dates, Caren? Some of my family have visited and say it is a very moving experience. After the 11.11 deadline, the poppies will be sold off to raise money for forces' charities. I know my son-in-law has ordered one.

Oops! I see now that Angela has already told you all this! Sorry, Angela! That is the peril of reading backwards!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What fascinating picture KatyNora. Appreciated the explanation too. Got a chuckle about "pigs flying" but omg how discussing.


KatyNora said:


> I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:
> 
> This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.
> 
> The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.
> 
> The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!
> 
> Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful picture. Great smiles you both have.


Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren, lovely post. Thank you for the invitation. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Safe travels to you Rookie. Love all your cooking tales.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hello - I wanted to do a quick check in before heading off to get DGS - not kindergarten today since it's Columbus Day here. It's also the start of Homecoming weeks so there is a lot going on at the H.S. the rest of the week.
> 
> I want to welcome all the newcomers (love to have you join us) and also to see some returning ones (you've been missed)!!
> 
> Time for some coffee and then getting dressed...it's actually a pretty warm morning (57F degrees) and should be a very pretty day---colors on the leaves are just getting to their peak about now.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to sample the cranberry/orange cinnamon rolls at DS's this weekend...they were just out of the oven when we left. They sure looked good, however, and I may have to make another batch to see for myself. I had to use frozen cranberries and I didn't use all the juice from the orange - I saved some of that for the icing. It was kind of messy to roll up - wish I'd left the dough a little thicker -- but it rose beautifully and the pan looked very much like the photo in the recipe minus the icing.
> 
> http://chindeep.com/2013/12/10/cranberry-orange-poinsettia-coffee-cake/


----------



## Gweniepooh

Feeling much better. Woke up at a bit after midnight feeling good but craving a glass of milk. Got up, drank milk and knitted until 3:30 a.m. Sydney had gotten my project and had to frog it and started again. Foing a different pattern just because. Slept until 10:30ish and am now checking in.



jknappva said:


> Hope you're feeling better today. Re: Gwen
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't realized that Hugh Laurie (House) was in 101 Dalmatians until now. lol


Neither had I! What was he?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops...haven't taken morning meds so off to do so and then knit. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling much better. Woke up at a bit after midnight feeling good but craving a glass of milk. Got up, drank milk and knitted until 3:30 a.m. Sydney had gotten my project and had to frog it and started again. Foing a different pattern just because. Slept until 10:30ish and am now checking in.


How I wish I could Skype you- and we could knit along while we talk.- But I must try to rest some more
NAUGHTY DOG, Sydney!


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing.  While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:
> 
> This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.
> 
> The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.
> 
> The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!
> 
> Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!


Oh WOW!!! That is huge. Beautiful but huge.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


Two very lovely ladies, can tell you are sisters.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Oh I'm so sorry about your cousin, I hope you are able to go to the funeral. It is good that DH will be home for the weekend at least.
> HUGS!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much everyone. I am afraid I have missed several pages, but do want to thank all of you who commented for their kind thoughts. It seems the last few years have seen so many losses of dear friends and family for me. I went for years hardly going to any funerals and now this last 5 years it has been fairly constant. Now to the point where I am losing people younger than me. I guess this is a point we come to in life as we age. I don't like it but it goes with getting older. I asked my aunt in her mid-nineties how she coped with having no contemporaries and she smiled and said I make friends with younger people. She is such a great lady and I admire her so and hope I will be just like her if I get to be that old. I have a lot of work to do to be like her but she is my wonderful example of aging and remaining vital. I might add that the young people just love her. I think it is hard for her to see my cousins passing though. I will drive to her house and go to the funeral with her and her two daughters.


It has to be hard on her to see them go, but it is good that she will have you and her daughters. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Andre Previn - not performing, but listening.


 :shock: Phenomenal!!!! Did DH get to visit with him? So exciting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from Great Bend where it is a lovely sung day. Got a call from Amy I am headed over to her place where we will be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. The meal won't be a normal thanksgiving but that is ok.
> 
> Coffee and tea today.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs all the way around the world.
> 
> I am thankful for all my friends and family, no matter how near or far you are.


Ooh, happy Thanksgiving!!! Have a great time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for posting the cranberry coffee cake recipe, it sounds very good, book marked to try later.
> KatyNora, thanks for posting the poppy photos, quite the memorial. So sad to think so many died sitting in holes in the ground. What a waste.
> Daralene, safe travels to your cousins funeral, how many hour drive is it?
> Machristie, I'm glad you had a peaceful time at the lake with your daughter. I hope good memories will sustain you in the bad times.
> 
> I woke at 6 am & couldn't go back to sleep so thought I would catch up with you here.


It should be about 4 - 4 1/2 hrs. Somewhere east of Toronto.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither had I! What was he?


One of the Dog Nappers, I recognized his eyes and voice. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I have 101 Dalmations on the tv, Ryssa was looking at the tv and barking at them. lolol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! did your dh meet him? I would love to hear your husband play.


Yes, but not this time. Just don't want to say much close to where I posted his name. I will check and see if this shows up on google. :roll: :wink: :XD: We all know my last escapade with this. They even put together separate posts of mine that didn't mention the name. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can they do that? Beyond me.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from Great Bend where it is a lovely sung day. Got a call from Amy I am headed over to her place where we will be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. The meal won't be a normal thanksgiving but that is ok.
> 
> Coffee and tea today.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs all the way around the world.
> 
> I am thankful for all my friends and family, no matter how near or far you are.


Good morning,Caren. Thanks for sharing tea and coffee with us again!
Enjoy your meal with Amy. So glad to hear she's doing well.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, didn't find it when I googled it. This is the itinerary for the musician I mentioned. He is older and by night was too tired to attend, but what a wonderful day for him. DH had met him earlier:

XXXX is in Rochester this week, to receive an honorary doctorate from the Eastman School of Music. He will also hear the Eastman Wind Ensemble premiere a piece he wrote for them Music for wind orchestra (no strings attached).

XXXX celebrated his 85th birthday in April. During his long and diverse career, he has written Oscar-winning movie scores, played piano on noted jazz recordings, conducted the worlds finest orchestras, and is now focusing on composing.

He is in residence at the Eastman School this week. His music, including the world premiere, is featured on a concert Friday night at Eastmans Kilbourn Hall.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling much better. Woke up at a bit after midnight feeling good but craving a glass of milk. Got up, drank milk and knitted until 3:30 a.m. Sydney had gotten my project and had to frog it and started again. Foing a different pattern just because. Slept until 10:30ish and am now checking in.


Glad you're feeling better but sorry to hear that Sydney decided to play with your project. Hope you can keep this away from him!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> They had some at the Fiber Arts Festival, I decided I wanted a pair, a ladies hubby had made them for her to use at the festival with some super bulky yarn. I asked at Brown Sheep if I could get some and they said yes, took my name and number and then called a few days later to say that he had brought them in, they were $30 but worth it, I haven't used them yet but they will work great for knitting super bulky yarn or roving. I can't wait to decide what I will do with them, But DH and DS decided it wasn't a good idea to make me mad when they saw me walk in with those. lolol.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from Great Bend where it is a lovely sung day. Got a call from Amy I am headed over to her place where we will be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. The meal won't be a normal thanksgiving but that is ok.
> 
> Coffee and tea today.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs all the way around the world.
> 
> I am thankful for all my friends and family, no matter how near or far you are.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't realized that Hugh Laurie (House) was in 101 Dalmatians until now. lol


Yes, I had realized and he also was in some comic series with the fellow that plays Mr. Bean. Quite a comedian and totally opposite of his House character. Sign of a good actor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> WOW I understand keeping it a secret.


Just didn't want to post things about him that he didn't want posted since things go out to the bigger world out there. Otherwise would have posted with no problem. Figure some people don't want the public knowing their schedule.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Wow! What an honour for your husband.


In another post, it was an honor that he wanted to come. After a full day, and it was a full week for him, he was unable to attend but totally understandable. At least he wanted to.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> It is pretty silly, isn't it, particularly since that photo will continue to be used in her passport until she is five, I think. A two-year old looks nothing like a 6-month old, so it is fairly pointless. When mine were little, their names were listed on my passport, with no need for their photographs. I think that system was abandoned in an attempt to cut down on abductions by one parent when there were custody disputes, which I can fully understand, but I am not convinced the present system is a real improvement.


Agreed. Built-in problems with that for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the poppies will be at the Tower until 11th November. How does that fit in with your dates, Caren? Some of my family have visited and say it is a very moving experience. After the 11.11 deadline, the poppies will be sold off to raise money for forces' charities. I know my son-in-law has ordered one.
> 
> Oops! I see now that Angela has already told you all this! Sorry, Angela! That is the peril of reading backwards!


Sometimes it is good when things are posted more than once as we don't all get to read every page.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling much better. Woke up at a bit after midnight feeling good but craving a glass of milk. Got up, drank milk and knitted until 3:30 a.m. Sydney had gotten my project and had to frog it and started again. Foing a different pattern just because. Slept until 10:30ish and am now checking in.


Oh no, and there aren't many places he can't reach. :shock: Glad you are feeling better. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Phenomenal!!!! Did DH get to visit with him? So exciting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not this time but he did before.

Rookie, that looks so delicious and beautiful too. Your DGD will follow in your footsteps.

Patches and Strawbery4u, so lovely to hear from you.

Too cute about the baby passport photos, or should I say funny by the time they are older and still have that photo.

Machriste, thinking of you dear friend with love.

Bulldog, hope the procedure goes well for DH.

Purplefi and London Girl, so glad you got to see the Anne of Green Gables site on your PEI tour.

Julie, hoping you find a grocery store and can enjoy some of the time before the Tribunal. You will know you have done your very best. We have to remember your Wed., is our Tuesday!! May you be filled with good will and peace as you go before the Tribunal and remember, when they aren't sitting in front of you judging they are just ordinary folks like us. You have truth on your side.

For anyone I didn't mention an extra big hug. You know you deserve it. You are all in my prayers.

I'm off for a nap after only 2 hrs. sleep last night. My energy just wouldn't stop.
Treatment today was so positive. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

These two PMs came to me from Admin.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party, 3rd October, 2014." was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290017-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292070-1.html

Admin

..........................................................

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party, 19th September, 2014" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287123-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292072-1.html

Admin


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling much better. Woke up at a bit after midnight feeling good but craving a glass of milk. Got up, drank milk and knitted until 3:30 a.m. Sydney had gotten my project and had to frog it and started again. Foing a different pattern just because. Slept until 10:30ish and am now checking in.


Does Sydney have a naughty corner?


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Two very lovely ladies, can tell you are sisters.


The same sweet smiles, I see. (Bulldog and her DS)


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I had realized and he also was in some comic series with the fellow that plays Mr. Bean. Quite a comedian and totally opposite of his House character. Sign of a good actor.


Over here we knew him first as a comic actor, long before he went into House. I think the series you are talking about was Blackadder, with Rowan Atkinson, Tony Robinson and Stephen Fry. Hugh 
Laurie was also Wooster in 'Jeeves and Wooster' again with Stephen Fry.


----------



## TNS

Sorry to read of the loss of your dear cousin Cashmeregma. Do travel safely if you're going to his funeral. Your auntie sounds like a good role model with such a positive outlook.


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the poppies will be at the Tower until 11th November. How does that fit in with your dates, Caren? Some of my family have visited and say it is a very moving experience. After the 11.11 deadline, the poppies will be sold off to raise money for forces' charities. I know my son-in-law has ordered one.
> 
> Oops! I see now that Angela has already told you all this! Sorry, Angela! That is the peril of reading backwards!


No problem! Although 11/11 is the deadline it's going to take more than a few days to dismantle that lot!


----------



## angelam

XXXX celebrated his 85th birthday in April. During his long and diverse career, he has written Oscar-winning movie scores, played piano on noted jazz recordings, conducted the worlds finest orchestras, and is now focusing on composing.

He is in residence at the Eastman School this week. His music, including the world premiere, is featured on a concert Friday night at Eastmans Kilbourn Hall.[/quote]

I can't believe he's almost 85!


----------



## TNS

Now I've read backwards to your lovely pictures of your new home, Shirley. It looks so neat, and your artwork on the walls really does look good. How loving of Pat to suggest you have a nice large crafting space. I hope you both are starting to feel that it really is home, and that the milder winter rewards you for all the stress of moving. I'm pleased to read your message about new classes. They have been so very inspiring for many of us, but we don't want you to feel pressured!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> One of the Dog Nappers, I recognized his eyes and voice. lol


Did any of you see him as a teen in Hetty Wainthrop, with the same actress who was the Bucket woman- forgot her Christian name- the one that insisted it be pronounced Bouquet- the social snob reincarnated as a detective?

Edit: Hyacinth Bucket- can't remember the Actress' name but she is brilliant.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, but not this time. Just don't want to say much close to where I posted his name. I will check and see if this shows up on google. :roll: :wink: :XD: We all know my last escapade with this. They even put together separate posts of mine that didn't mention the name. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can they do that? Beyond me.


Darling, you were not to know the repercussions of DH's DF death. It is a real problem when someone close to you has a public persona- they become the 'property' of all and sundry. It is a real issue though with the total accessibility of the Internet. You are wise to be cautious.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, didn't find it when I googled it. This is the itinerary for the musician I mentioned. He is older and by night was too tired to attend, but what a wonderful day for him. DH had met him earlier:
> 
> XXXX is in Rochester this week, to receive an honorary doctorate from the Eastman School of Music. He will also hear the Eastman Wind Ensemble premiere a piece he wrote for them Music for wind orchestra (no strings attached).
> 
> XXXX celebrated his 85th birthday in April. During his long and diverse career, he has written Oscar-winning movie scores, played piano on noted jazz recordings, conducted the worlds finest orchestras, and is now focusing on composing.
> 
> He is in residence at the Eastman School this week. His music, including the world premiere, is featured on a concert Friday night at Eastmans Kilbourn Hall.


And had a widely spoken of Marriage and divorce, but we won't mention names.
I had not realised he was now so elderly.
Nice that DH's School is honouring him.


----------



## pammie1234

tami_ohio said:


> Good sunny Saturday morning to you all from Michigan. The leaves are beautiful with the sun shining on them and reflecting on the lake we are camped by. We have seen 6 lighthouses in 2 days. Having lots of fun but not getting any knitting done. I haven't even read page one yet. I need to get the RV ready to roll, so will check back later. I think I'm still only on page 38 from last week! Hugs and prayers
> 
> Tami


I love lighthouses! I've never been in one, but it is on my bucket list. I think I would like to live it one, but that will never happen.


----------



## TNS

Strawberry4you, great to see you back at the tea party, and sorry you've been having a rough time. Good to see Patches, too - you have not been forgotten!
Julie, I hope you've sorted out a convenient supermarket and are enjoying your time in Sydney. Wednesday is approaching fast; an extra big hug for you, and for everyone else in need of some comfort.
I've just got back from taking a Latvian friend and her son to catch the ferry from Guernsey to San Marlo, France, where her husband and BIL are waiting for them after driving from Riga to meet them. My friend and her DS have been working here all summer at a hotel, and are so looking forward to getting home. DFF has done this every summer for the past 12 years, as work in Riga pays so little, and her husband's wage doesn't really keep them. I get so cross when some people moan about the Eastern Europeans 'taking' all their jobs, as the majority are extremely hard working and just trying to help their families at home live a little better. Of course, the few 'bad apples' give them all a bad name.


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, hoping you find a grocery store and can enjoy some of the time before the Tribunal. You will know you have done your very best. We have to remember your Wed., is our Tuesday!! May you be filled with good will and peace as you go before the Tribunal and remember, when they aren't sitting in front of you judging they are just ordinary folks like us. You have truth on your side.

Sadly it is just too far to go back- the taxi cost too close to $20. But I got a nice Camembert- which is supposed to be heart friendly, some tasty Cheddar, A carton of egg white omelette mix with feta and spinach, two Granny Smiths, an Aubergine, several small cans of fish and minced chicken (they WERE at a better price) 1 can sweet corn, some butter which I prefer to Margarine, 1 chicken Kiev with garlic (impulse buy) , some plain Greek Yoghurt, Rye bread and a Soy and Linseed one.
Cost the best part of $80- which at home would have done me for nearly the whole two weeks.
The weather seems to have settled so maybe I can go on my excursion!

Edit: this post sort of answers Lin's as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I had realized and he also was in some comic series with the fellow that plays Mr. Bean. Quite a comedian and totally opposite of his House character. Sign of a good actor.


That one is Rowan Atkinson, sometimes that sinister Royal spoof- Blackadder.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I counted the number of triangles Pammie did in the shawl she gifted me at KAP since it fit so well and did the same without taking into account that I must knit a smidgen tighter. Anyway, the shawl is done. Would have preferred it a bit longer but it will suffice; I like it.
> And yes, Sam, it is an easy knit. I may try to still do a solid color in an acrylic I have on had. This one I used Noro Kureyon.


It turned out so lovely! I really like the yarn you used. I know you will be a beautiful mother of the bride!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and your number may well go up as others get married. Great family Caren.


~~~Do step-grandchildren count in the count? DD married into 3 step-sons, making us instant g'parents! And now there is a great grandchild.


----------



## pammie1234

Well, I am so far behind, and just quickly reading to catch up. Prayers and hugs to everyone. I hope that the day will be a great one. I'm on to reading so that I can get some knitting done!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> It turned out so lovely! I really like the yarn you used. I know you will be a beautiful mother of the bride!


And thank goodness to have a 'good news' posting. Gwen's DD#1 deserves some real happiness. I wonder how Hannah and her bruises are?


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark Great Bend where it is 3.8c/39f at the silly hour of 5:07am. So very many races this weekend and most of them are at silly o'clock or earlier. Really they started last evening and have been nonstop all night. I did get some sleep though.
> 
> Todays coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. Have a fantastic day!! Smile they are contagious this is one time being contagious it a good thing.


~~~Love the missing mouse! Made me start the day with a smile! :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris

TNS said:


> Strawberry4you, great to see you back at the tea party, and sorry you've been having a rough time. Good to see Patches, too - you have not been forgotten!
> Julie, I hope you've sorted out a convenient supermarket and are enjoying your time in Sydney. Wednesday is approaching fast; an extra big hug for you, and for everyone else in need of some comfort.
> I've just got back from taking a Latvian friend and her son to catch the ferry from Guernsey to San Marlo, France, where her husband and BIL are waiting for them after driving from Riga to meet them. My friend and her DS have been working here all summer at a hotel, and are so looking forward to getting home. DFF has done this every summer for the past 12 years, as work in Riga pays so little, and her husband's wage doesn't really keep them. I get so cross when some people moan about the Eastern Europeans 'taking' all their jobs, as the majority are extremely hard working and just trying to help their families at home live a little better. Of course, the few 'bad apples' give them all a bad name.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Good morning from a wet and dreich (pronounced dree...then ch as in loch...a great Scots word for dull, misty overcast kind of weather) west coast. Tonight I'm going to my friend's house for an authentic Chinese Banquet cooked by a chinese friend of hers, should be delicious! It said on the invitation that the Chinese don't dress for dinner (get that undressed vision out of your head right now! :lol: ) but you are encouraged to wear loose clothing so that you can expand during the meal!


~~~Very practical! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - it was a quick knit for me also....the yarn I'm using is a little splitty (milk derivative with merino), but it's a lovely color and very soft. Don't know how warm it will be, but I'm sure it will help keep out the chill. I'm not sure how much more I'll add on...I like my scarves on the longer side - maybe 60" or so.


~~~Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Sorry to read of the loss of your dear cousin Cashmeregma. Do travel safely if you're going to his funeral. Your auntie sounds like a good role model with such a positive outlook.


Yes, she certainly is. She is a good role model in every way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> XXXX celebrated his 85th birthday in April. During his long and diverse career, he has written Oscar-winning movie scores, played piano on noted jazz recordings, conducted the worlds finest orchestras, and is now focusing on composing.
> 
> He is in residence at the Eastman School this week. His music, including the world premiere, is featured on a concert Friday night at Eastmans Kilbourn Hall.


I can't believe he's almost 85![/quote]

I felt the same way when DH told me. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And had a widely spoken of Marriage and divorce, but we won't mention names.
> I had not realised he was now so elderly.
> Nice that DH's School is honouring him.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Yes, I was reminded of that when I googled his name. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I love lighthouses! I've never been in one, but it is on my bucket list. I think I would like to live it one, but that will never happen.


I did see one for sale. Just saying. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That one is Rowan Atkinson, sometimes that sinister Royal spoof- Blackadder.


Bravo Julie. That is spot on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do step-grandchildren count in the count? DD married into 3 step-sons, making us instant g'parents! And now there is a great grandchild.


In my book, absolutely! I am a step-child. The only one of the 7 of us. The rest all have the same dad, I share the same mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I loved learning to count in Welsh. Thank you so much for that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm off now after a lovely nap to get the last CSA of the season. It sure has been quality food. Will have brussel sprouts in there this time!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Over here we knew him first as a comic actor, long before he went into House. I think the series you are talking about was Blackadder, with Rowan Atkinson, Tony Robinson and Stephen Fry. Hugh
> Laurie was also Wooster in 'Jeeves and Wooster' again with Stephen Fry.


Yes, he is rather brilliant with such a great acting range. You and Julie know your actors. I don't know if the Black Adder played in the States. I saw it on the German British tv station.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Bravo Julie. That is spot on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have been quite a Blackadder fan in my day, and enjoy Mr Bean, as did Fale. My Mwyffanwy was majorly into Monty Python- and I have had phases of watching John Cleese- pity I generally cannot afford the large screen. Although I am not sure there is much made now-a-days that I would truly want to watch. One day, if my finances ever do come right, I may afford a subscription again to a DVD club. Won't be till after I have finished paying back the loan I took out for this trip...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have you ever seen him play the piano? I've just seen him on TV and YouTube...quite good.



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I had realized and he also was in some comic series with the fellow that plays Mr. Bean. Quite a comedian and totally opposite of his House character. Sign of a good actor.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I had realized and he also was in some comic series with the fellow that plays Mr. Bean. Quite a comedian and totally opposite of his House character. Sign of a good actor.


Also a great jazz pianist!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

June....great minds and all that!! I thought for sure CashmereGma would know of his piano skills.



jknappva said:


> Also a great jazz pianist!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Also a great jazz pianist!
> Junek


Rookie and June, I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Does anybody on here know how much I can spend in Canada per day without being charged at the border. Googled it an crazy answers like "It's your money and you can spend as much as you want". Silly, don't they know the person doesn't want to be charged an arm and a leg in customs. Thought I might get a Christmas present for DIL at the Irish shop over there.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, he is rather brilliant with such a great acting range. You and Julie know your actors. I don't know if the Black Adder played in the States. I saw it on the German British tv station.


It played for a while here on Public Broadcasting. That's the only way I can see the British comedies...loved Last of the Summer Wine. I was sorry when they stopped showing it!! But now we have Inspector Lewis for a short time!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Seconded ((((((((((group hug))))))))))) :thumbup:


And one right back at YOU, Norma. Thanks-- needed that this cold, dreary morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It played for a while here on Public Broadcasting. That's the only way I can see the British comedies...loved Last of the Summer Wine. I was sorry when they stopped showing it!! But now we have Inspector Lewis for a short time!!
> Junek


So many of the actors had died, June. And I think some of them were utterly irreplaceable.
Have not had Inspector Lewis broadcast in NZ for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> And one right back at YOU, Norma. Thanks-- needed that this cold, dreary morning.


Pity one can't parcel up heat- don't forget we are almost into summer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> The sort of baking I dare not do!


Thought I had read every page so far but somehow missed this one-- just the sort of recipe I love-- cranberry and orange! So glad lurker responded so I got the recipe. sounds wonderful.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Did any of you see him as a teen in Hetty Wainthrop, with the same actress who was the Bucket woman- forgot her Christian name- the one that insisted it be pronounced Bouquet- the social snob reincarnated as a detective?
> 
> Edit: Hyacinth Bucket- can't remember the Actress' name but she is brilliant.


The actress is Patricia Routledge and I agree she is brilliant. I don't think it was Hugh Laurie who played the teen in Hetty Wainthrop, that was Dominic Monaghan who later went on to play Charlie in Lost...a series I really liked, but it had a very disappointing ending.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> The actress is Patricia Routledge and I agree she is brilliant. I don't think it was Hugh Laurie who played the teen in Hetty Wainthrop, that was Dominic Monaghan who later went on to play Charlie in Lost.


Thanks for putting me right- I have never claimed to be infallible!!!!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> So many of the actors had died, June. And I think some of them were utterly irreplaceable.
> Have not had Inspector Lewis broadcast in NZ for a while.


It was supposed to have stopped at the end of the last series when Lewis retired, but they have just started to show a new series when he supposedly comes back out of retirement!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thought I had read every page so far but somehow missed this one-- just the sort of recipe I love-- cranberry and orange! So glad lurker responded so I got the recipe. sounds wonderful.


At least I have served some purpose today.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for putting me right- I have never claimed to be infallible!!!!


As my aunt's workmate used to say, "There's none of us inflammable!"
BTW all the best for Wednesday, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> As my aunt's workmate used to say, "There's none of us inflammable!"
> BTW all the best for Wednesday, I'll be thinking about you.


I love that!


----------



## Bulldog

I have no idea if I am in the right place. It messes me up when Admin splits us up.
Here is something I found somewhere and thought you all may like it.

HOW TO MAKE A CAKE MIX TASTE LIKE MADE FROM SCRATCH:
Add two extra eggs (4 in all)
Substitute milk for water.
Substitute melted butter for oil and double the amount
Add 2 tsp. vanilla

I tried this and my cake mix was delicious and rose better than ever before.

We have severe storm warnings out. It has been dark and raining all day. Jim is so nervous about this procedure he has not been able to sleep. He has always been apprehensive about hospitals and anything to do with them. The procedure will be done in the doctor's office but he is working himself up about it so and there is no reassuring him. I will be glad when it is over, though my work will just begin.
Daralene, I knit tightly and I am using Peaches n Cream and Lily as I have piles of that but it has wreaked havoc on my hands. They hurt and ache and my wrists hurt. I will be so glad to finish up. Have to get close to 75 done for her. I just rub my Voltaren on them at bedtime which does give me a little relief.


----------



## Lurker 2

Signing off for a while.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> OH they are so cute.. thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Ditto! Very cute!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do step-grandchildren count in the count? DD married into 3 step-sons, making us instant g'parents! And now there is a great grandchild.


Of course they do! That brings us to 146 grands and 6 great-grands...quite a total!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Does anybody on here know how much I can spend in Canada per day without being charged at the border. Googled it an crazy answers like "It's your money and you can spend as much as you want". Silly, don't they know the person doesn't want to be charged an arm and a leg in customs. Thought I might get a Christmas present for DIL at the Irish shop over there.


I think you have to worry about US customs, not Canadian but it has been a while since I traveled to Canada. Google US Customs.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. Did not get everything done today that I wanted and now I am tired. I did get a few loads of laundry done and some knitting. I went out for dinner with a friend and former coworker. She recently left the father of her son who will be two in about 2 weeks. He has physically assaulted her many times during their time together. I had a few small gifts for the little guy and then took her to the store and bought him some new clothes for his birthday. She did like the outfits selected. I got him two pairs of jeans-one blue and one grey pair. Also got him 3 long sleeve shirts for this winter. He is so adorable. Matthew framed a frog print to give him for his room. He loved the frog as much as so many of you did. The print was what the printer had printed off to show how the cards would look. I thought it was nice of my son to offer it has a gift to the little guy.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers to the tea party. It is a delight to have you join us and would love to hear from you again.
> 
> Poledra...Love the newest addition to the family. What a cutie. I am glad that Christopher is getting settled in with job and everything.
> 
> Gwen...the shawl is beautiful. Wish I was there to help you with the food. I know you will do well. A nice punch that is easy to make is to scoop lemon lime sherbert in the punch bowl and then pour lemon lime soda (pop) over the sherbert. It is well liked here at our church events and uses so few ingredients. You could try serving some to the family ahead of time to see if they like it. Make at least 15 minutes before serving so it has time to melt some of the sherbert and blend flavors. It is a nice treat and non alcoholic so the kids can feel grown up drinking the punch. It is refreshing when everyone is dancing or being so active. I have made that many times for events here just like I have made the trays of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> ~~~Add ice cubes with strawberries or raspberries frozen in them. I don't know if it would work...might...freeze some of the lemon-lime soda into cubes.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad your sister came through the surgery ok but sorry she is having pain. Hope her recovery is complete and that she is soon out of pain. Do you look like your sister? I don't look like mine but there is a resemblance when we are all three together.


~~~Beautiful picture!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Hugs and prayers to all who have lost family members including fur babies and to all who are dealing with illnesses.
> 
> Family dinner today for two of my boys birthdays just ordered pizza to tired to cook. DH has applied for job as a nurse that he actually feels hopeful about so keeping my fingers crossed. Have a the day weekend so plan to get some rest. Did have to get a bit may with DH and youngest son, I'm the only one working full time and the house was disgusting. Oldest son didn't think so but what does he know? Anyway i shouldn't have to come home and do dishes vacuum dust mop sweep admitting, except laundry. Please don't wash my clothes i will do that. I realize DH is feeling with depression but you are an adult and there are things that have to be done. Sorry for with the rant.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all


~~~Sounds very familiar.....you are SO right. No need to come home after a day of work and do all of the housework, too. Vacuums, dish cloths, washing machines do not have "women only" stamped on them. Rant away...you are entitled! Hope the message got through.
Alternative...threaten to hire someone to do these tasks....and send them the bill!


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> .
> Caren, there are two places here that have a delicious broccoli cheddar soup. I love soup and Jim can't stand it.


~~~That means all the more for you! My DH only wants soup you can eat with a fork. Huh? Soup uses soup spoons! He's confused, but still a sweetie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think you have to worry about US customs, not Canadian but it has been a while since I traveled to Canada. Google US Customs.


That's what I'm asking about. When I come back into the States and go through the US customs. If I'm spending it while in Canada, it is the US customs that will charge me when I come back through if I go over the $ amount. I googled that. It's money I spend in Canada, but coming back through US customs where I would get charged on how much I spent. Just saying that others said one could spend as much as one wanted, however, that said, you'll get charged as much as the US government charges. I googled and couldn't find it. Will try calling the US border tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Morning all! We had a wonderful meal last night at the Chinese Banquet at my friend's house. Everything was so delicious and nothing like what is normally served in the Chinese restaurants over here. The two women who cooked and served (one was Hong Kong Chinese and the other was born in Singapore, but both married Scots and live here now) also told us about various traditions and stories to go with the food. One said that Chinese waiters would be very impressed if, to say thank you, you tap your index and middle fingers gently twice on the table....I'm going to try it next time we go for a Chinese meal! I've photographed the menu for you (I covered the cooks' names as I didn't ask their permission) and you can see how extensive it was! Everything came in small portions, but even at that I was struggling at the end! We all manfully tried to clean our plates and it wasn't until the end of the meal that we were told that it is the Chinese custom to leave a little on your plate to show that you have had enough - if you clear your plate the host will refill it assuming you are still hungry! I especially enjoyed the Fortune Salad (called that because it comes on one sharing plate and everyone uses their chopsticks to mix it, and the higher you lift it to mix it up, the better your fortune for the year. Very funny (and messy! :lol: ) to see! The only thing I didn't enjoy were the three small cups of different teas as I don't like tea.


~~~Sounds SO yummy! I'm hungry! I'll bet it was a lot of work, too! Was this a special occasion?


----------



## iamsam

just remember we are hare always for you whenever you need us - we got your back. --- sam



machriste said:


> Just want to say thanks again to you all for the condolences re Jack's death. The Memorial service was last Thursday, and even though it was a difficult time, I was so touched by the kind words about Jack and the way he had impacted the lives of so many. In my down times, I'm trying to think about the wonderful life we had together the last 13 years.
> 
> After the out-of-town family and friends returned to their homes, my younger daughter and I drove up to my older daughter and son-in-laws beautiful lake place for the weekend. Weather was perfect and it was so restful. It was nice enough so that we could spend some time knitting on the porch, looking at the lake.
> 
> I'm going to try to have a fairly normal week this week--painting, swimming and back to work three days. It's been a hard year and a half watching Jack's illness weaken him. At least he is free from that. I'm grateful I was healthy and able to to care for him at home.
> 
> I really sped through 20+ pages tonight and will ditto the thoughtful comments of others. Thank you all again for your kindness.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Beautiful picture!!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. We have different fathers but I still think you can tell we are sisters.


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture betty - does she live close to you? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> I often look up and admire my frog- he is sitting just above my computer. Even gets patted at times!
> I've also put the card with a rabbit on it up there as well


I will let him know when we drive to art class tonight. He will be happy that the frog has a home. We will look forward to hearing what the London ladies do with their drawings from Matthew. I so enjoyed the little boy's face this weekend when he was gifted a framed print of the frog. He even talked to it.


----------



## iamsam

sorry about my lateness today - we had a drastic weather change to cool and rain this morning and my sinuses took affront more than usual - took two motrin and went back to bed. my head still has a dull ache even though the day turned out warm and pleasant and damp. 

everything else continues to heal and be a bother so that is good. I looked outside when the boys got home from school - they were sitting on the high edge of the roof of the playhouse - seems all the moser boys are into climbing to places where they shouldn't be. 

somebody's boots were on the roof of the house - no one knew how they got up there - I think "nobody" or "not me" did it but the boys climbed up the tv antenna pole to the roof racing around grabbing the boots and throwing them down. I certainly hope their gualdian angels never go on strike. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> sorry about my lateness today - we had a drastic weather change to cool and rain this morning and my sinuses took affront more than usual - took two motrin and went back to bed. my head still has a dull ache even though the day turned out warm and pleasant and damp.
> 
> everything else continues to heal and be a bother so that is good. I looked outside when the boys got home from school - they were sitting on the high edge of the roof of the playhouse - seems all the moser boys are into climbing to places where they shouldn't be.
> 
> somebody's boots were on the roof of the house - no one knew how they got up there - I think "nobody" or "not me" did it but the boys climbed up the tv antenna pole to the roof racing around grabbing the boots and throwing them down. I certainly hope their gualdian angels never go on strike. --- sam


Hope you soon feel better.
My but they are not afraid of height are they.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just had a juice of wheat grass, apple, carrots and really tasty grapes. Surprised at how good it was. The grapes, etc., covered up the taste of the wheat grass completely.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Sugarsugar - They are both gorgeous! Isn't amazing just how quickly babies grow up!
> 
> Just had a conversation with DH that went like this.....
> DH...."G (his brother whom he is helping to rebuild a bit of his cattery) hasn't done what he was supposed to! I really have to micro-manage him."
> Me - "Micro-manage?"
> DH - "Yes, keep on at him to get things done."
> Me - "Ah, right....so it's micro-managing when you do it, but it's nagging from me?"
> .....exit one unhappy DH!


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> What about something like those pinwheel sandwiches someone made for KAP. Those were tasty and not messy. They would transport easily. You could also do mini sub sandwiches and serve toppings on the side. It is hard being put in charge of food and then having suggestions turned down. I wish the best for you and all of your family. Matthew can wait until after the wedding to get the pictures. He is working on a bird head right now. I can't wait to see it finished.


~~~I made those. They are very easy to do. Mix some seasonings & veggies into some cream cheese or goat cheese....smear around a tortilla and roll up. I used prosciutto, olives, seasoned cream cheese, & spinach on tomato basil tortillas; and seasoned goat cheese, black olives, spinach & bell pepper on spinach tortillas. I used a salad dressing (sun-dried tomato) in the cheeses, plus a bit of lemon juice & zest, s&p. An opportunity for imagination to take over....or do the refrigerator-cleaning activity.


----------



## iamsam

i always thought one spun roving - how do your knit with it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> They had some at the Fiber Arts Festival, I decided I wanted a pair, a ladies hubby had made them for her to use at the festival with some super bulky yarn. I asked at Brown Sheep if I could get some and they said yes, took my name and number and then called a few days later to say that he had brought them in, they were $30 but worth it, I haven't used them yet but they will work great for knitting super bulky yarn or roving. I can't wait to decide what I will do with them, But DH and DS decided it wasn't a good idea to make me mad when they saw me walk in with those. lolol.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the poppies will be at the Tower until 11th November. How does that fit in with your dates, Caren? Some of my family have visited and say it is a very moving experience. After the 11.11 deadline, the poppies will be sold off to raise money for forces' charities. I know my son-in-law has ordered one.
> 
> Oops! I see now that Angela has already told you all this! Sorry, Angela! That is the peril of reading backwards!


I was talking with Amy she would love to go see this as well. I will be in London during this time.


----------



## iamsam

what did he play? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I hadn't realized that Hugh Laurie (House) was in 101 Dalmatians until now. lol


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity one can't parcel up heat- don't forget we are almost into summer.


The weather here is lovley at the moment but heard that MOnday is going to be 35 (mid 90s) which sounds far too warm for this early in the year. Would so nice if it could be sent over to others. Mind you that might mess up the world climate even more!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I just had a juice of wheat grass, apple, carrots and really tasty grapes. Surprised at how good it was. The grapes, etc., covered up the taste of the wheat grass completely.


sound good. I had a smoothie this morning made with Kale, spinach, avacdo (it replaces the banana), celery, carrot, blueberries, mango, pineapple and papya. debated on putting grapes in at first, decided next time. Adding the avocado made it velvety and thicker than my normal smoothies.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


~~~awesome job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize he was Scottish. --- sam



KateB said:


> Over here we knew him first as a comic actor, long before he went into House. I think the series you are talking about was Blackadder, with Rowan Atkinson, Tony Robinson and Stephen Fry. Hugh
> Laurie was also Wooster in 'Jeeves and Wooster' again with Stephen Fry.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well judge for yourself....here is a picture from last year of my me, DB, and DS.


~~~A good lookin' family! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Carol...those pinwheel treats were wonderful. 

Sam...Watch out for those active boys. We don't want them toppling you over. They are wonderful children though. I hope the children enjoy their drawing supplies during these wet days and hopefully throughout the winter. 

Cashmeregma...Travel safely and enjoy some time with your family. 

Gwen...Was Sydney trying to help you get your knitting done while you rested. What a thoughtful dog you have. 

Machriste...The first of the difficult times is past you now, but as more difficult times happen to bring you down just know that we will be here for you. Always remember the suffering is now completed and Jack can watch over you from heaven. We know he wants you to be happy and enjoy family and friends so take advantage of such opportunities. 

I must be going now so Matthew can attend his art class tonight. Take care.

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends. Someone asked me at work if you get the day after Thanksgiving off from work and do they have some special shopping day with lots of discounts to begin the Christmas holiday shopping season?


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice tips. I had thought about some humus and crackers.


~~~Veggies are good with humus, too. I especially like cucumbers & celery. Bell peppers, too.


----------



## iamsam

have it shipped home daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Does anybody on here know how much I can spend in Canada per day without being charged at the border. Googled it an crazy answers like "It's your money and you can spend as much as you want". Silly, don't they know the person doesn't want to be charged an arm and a leg in customs. Thought I might get a Christmas present for DIL at the Irish shop over there.


----------



## iamsam

yeah - love his mysteries. --- sam



KateB said:


> It was supposed to have stopped at the end of the last series when Lewis retired, but they have just started to show a new series when he supposedly comes back out of retirement!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sorry about my lateness today - we had a drastic weather change to cool and rain this morning and my sinuses took affront more than usual - took two motrin and went back to bed. my head still has a dull ache even though the day turned out warm and pleasant and damp.
> 
> everything else continues to heal and be a bother so that is good. I looked outside when the boys got home from school - they were sitting on the high edge of the roof of the playhouse - seems all the moser boys are into climbing to places where they shouldn't be.
> 
> somebody's boots were on the roof of the house - no one knew how they got up there - I think "nobody" or "not me" did it but the boys climbed up the tv antenna pole to the roof racing around grabbing the boots and throwing them down. I certainly hope their gualdian angels never go on strike. --- sam


Sending you anti-clogged sinus energy. I know what you mean my sinuses have been going hay wire with the changing of the weather. 
When my boys were younger they would sneak out onto the roof all the time. Was a bit scary with the steep pitch of the roof.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> So many of the actors had died, June. And I think some of them were utterly irreplaceable.
> Have not had Inspector Lewis broadcast in NZ for a while.


I knew a lot if them had died but there were many more that we didn't get at all. From what understand it had been on in Great Britain for quite some number of years.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> It was supposed to have stopped at the end of the last series when Lewis retired, but they have just started to show a new series when he supposedly comes back out of retirement!


I was really surprised when our PBS station announced it was going to be on again. The first 2 programs are just as good as ever!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> That's what I'm asking about. When I come back into the States and go through the US customs. If I'm spending it while in Canada, it is the US customs that will charge me when I come back through if I go over the $ amount. I googled that. It's money I spend in Canada, but coming back through US customs where I would get charged on how much I spent. Just saying that others said one could spend as much as one wanted, however, that said, you'll get charged as much as the US government charges. I googled and couldn't find it. Will try calling the US border tomorrow.


I Binged "duty-free allowance for US" and picked this one: http://www.dutyfreeexpress.com/dutyFreeExemptions.cfm and think it is $800 if you are there 48 hrs. There are some restrictions.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I have no idea if I am in the right place. It messes me up when Admin splits us up.
> Here is something I found somewhere and thought you all may like it.
> 
> HOW TO MAKE A CAKE MIX TASTE LIKE MADE FROM SCRATCH:
> Add two extra eggs (4 in all)
> Substitute milk for water.
> Substitute melted butter for oil and double the amount
> Add 2 tsp. vanilla
> 
> I tried this and my cake mix was delicious and rose better than ever before.
> 
> We have severe storm warnings out. It has been dark and raining all day. Jim is so nervous about this procedure he has not been able to sleep. He has always been apprehensive about hospitals and anything to do with them. The procedure will be done in the doctor's office but he is working himself up about it so and there is no reassuring him. I will be glad when it is over, though my work will just begin.
> Daralene, I knit tightly and I am using Peaches n Cream and Lily as I have piles of that but it has wreaked havoc on my hands. They hurt and ache and my wrists hurt. I will be so glad to finish up. Have to get close to 75 done for her. I just rub my Voltaren on them at bedtime which does give me a little relief.


I'll say an extra prayer for Jim for a little calmness as well as for a successful procedure. I understand what you mean about working with cotton yarn. I think it's because it has no give. My sister has asked me to make a couple of pot holders for her to give a friend for Christmas. I'd crocheted a couple of ones that looked like starfish for her and her friend admired them. They both have beach houses on the Outer Banks and my sister hangs hers in the kitchen for decoration. Of course, I'll do it but I dread working with cotton!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

KatyNora said:


> angelam wrote:
> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Hi, gang. I have been reading along the past few weeks but just too overwhelmed by all the goings-on to comment adequately. For what it's worth, I have cried, smiled and laughed along with you all, and sent many positive vibes into the ether, as Sam says.
> 
> After reading Angela's comment, I have spent the past two hours (FINALLY!!) installing my camera software and uploading the pictures from my trip in August. So, for Angela and Sam, here are a few pictures I took during my visit to the Tower.


~~~Thanks, KatyNora for the pictures. Awesome. Impressive visual about the waste of war.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


~~~sisters for sure! Nice picture :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> At least I have served some purpose today.


Julie, just wanted to tell you I'm praying for a favorable outcome for you at the Tribunal.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Seconded ((((((((((group hug))))))))))) :thumbup:


~~~I'm in!


----------



## flyty1n

Julie, praying for calm as you go to the Tribunal tomorrow.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good to have you back, Jessie- I love how you keep with the positives!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> What fascinating picture KatyNora. Appreciated the explanation too. Got a chuckle about "pigs flying" but omg how discussing.


KatyNora wrote:
I'm just glad I finally got around to sharing. While I'm at it, here are a couple of shots I took at Warwick Castle. I had you in mind when I took them, Caren. And here's a bit of explanation from the Warwick Castle website:

This is the largest working siege machine IN THE WORLD! The colossal catapult is an authentic recreation of one of the biggest and most deadly military machines of all time.

The trebuchet was the largest and most formidable of the siege machines and was, in essence, a huge catapult.

The trebuchet was used to hurl huge projectiles to breach the castle walls. Large rocks and stones were the main ammunition but there is evidence of more unusual material. Manure and dead animals were also hurled by the machines into the besieged castle to spread disease!

Pigs were often picked as the animal of choice as they were thought to be more aerodynamic! In this case, pigs most definitely could fly!

...Sometimes the most powerful thing you can say is nothing at all.

Embrace our differences

~~~Love the extra tidbits of info! Aerodynamic pigs! Who knew? :XD:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from Great Bend where it is a lovely sung day. Got a call from Amy I am headed over to her place where we will be celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. The meal won't be a normal thanksgiving but that is ok.
> 
> Coffee and tea today.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy for those in need. Hugs all the way around the world.
> 
> I am thankful for all my friends and family, no matter how near or far you are.


Lovely coffee, but would some tea and happy talk. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, but not this time. Just don't want to say much close to where I posted his name. I will check and see if this shows up on google. :roll: :wink: :XD: We all know my last escapade with this. They even put together separate posts of mine that didn't mention the name. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can they do that? Beyond me.


~~~and why?


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning,Caren. Thanks for sharing tea and coffee with us again!
> Enjoy your meal with Amy. So glad to hear she's doing well.
> Junek


You are welcome. I had a lovely meal with Amy and here daughter. The pie was gluten and dairy free as was the dressing and the bread. It has been a long time since I have had bread that tasted like bread.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Did any of you see him as a teen in Hetty Wainthrop, with the same actress who was the Bucket woman- forgot her Christian name- the one that insisted it be pronounced Bouquet- the social snob reincarnated as a detective?
> 
> Edit: Hyacinth Bucket- can't remember the Actress' name but she is brilliant.


~~~He was so fabulous as Bertie, too! My favorite. I need to check out the Hetty Wainthrop shows again....The young teen, her assistant, is "House"?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, hoping you find a grocery store and can enjoy some of the time before the Tribunal. You will know you have done your very best. We have to remember your Wed., is our Tuesday!! May you be filled with good will and peace as you go before the Tribunal and remember, when they aren't sitting in front of you judging they are just ordinary folks like us. You have truth on your side.
> 
> Sadly it is just too far to go back- the taxi cost too close to $20. But I got a nice Camembert- which is supposed to be heart friendly, some tasty Cheddar, A carton of egg white omelette mix with feta and spinach, two Granny Smiths, an Aubergine, several small cans of fish and minced chicken (they WERE at a better price) 1 can sweet corn, some butter which I prefer to Margarine, 1 chicken Kiev with garlic (impulse buy) , some plain Greek Yoghurt, Rye bread and a Soy and Linseed one.
> Cost the best part of $80- which at home would have done me for nearly the whole two weeks.
> The weather seems to have settled so maybe I can go on my excursion!
> 
> Edit: this post sort of answers Lin's as well.


~~~Julie, as Wednesday approaches for you....remember you are wrapped in a world-wide hug of comfort, courage, support, and love.
Wishing you the best of results from the Tribunal.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, she certainly is. She is a good role model in every way.


~~~Treasure the time with her! Nice that you have that in your family.


----------



## NanaCaren

A rather neat waffle receipt from Elishia and her boys. 

The boys wanted waffles for breakfast this morning so Ryan made Easy Pumpkin Spice Waffles.
1 box spice cake mix, 1 Tbsp molasses, 2 tsp fresh grated ginger, 1- 15 oz can pumpkin puree, 2 eggs and about 1/2 cup water 
Mix until it just gets to waffle consistency. If needed add more water. Cook and enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> sound good. I had a smoothie this morning made with Kale, spinach, avacdo (it replaces the banana), celery, carrot, blueberries, mango, pineapple and papya. debated on putting grapes in at first, decided next time. Adding the avocado made it velvety and thicker than my normal smoothies.


Yes, could be next thing to pudding.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> have it shipped home daralene. --- sam


Think that would be nice but still can be charged customs unless it is Duty Free. I'll let you know what I find out when I call or if I get charged. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> I Binged "duty-free allowance for US" and picked this one: http://www.dutyfreeexpress.com/dutyFreeExemptions.cfm and think it is $800 if you are there 48 hrs. There are some restrictions.


You are the best. That is exactly what I was wondering. I'll be well under that for sure. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and why?


Good question. I was amazed at how that was done....and why. Guess any one's name they want can be entered in and searched. Beware what you say.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That would be nice. Isn't tomorrow your big day? Prayers for you dear Julie. I didn't get much knitting done. DD called and I ended up joining her to pick out dresses for her DDs fr the wedding. When I finally got home I fell asleep knitting while sitting in the recliner so didn't get much done.


Lurker 2 said:


> How I wish I could Skype you- and we could knit along while we talk.- But I must try to rest some more
> NAUGHTY DOG, Sydney!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was so fabulous as Bertie, too! My favorite. I need to check out the Hetty Wainthrop shows again....The young teen, her assistant, is "House"?


I saw that show and never put that together. Of course, that was before I ever saw House. Hope I can find that to see again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, could be next thing to pudding.


What a good idea if I were to add a few chai seeds it would thicken it up nicely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> A rather neat waffle receipt from Elishia and her boys.
> 
> The boys wanted waffles for breakfast this morning so Ryan made Easy Pumpkin Spice Waffles.
> 1 box spice cake mix, 1 Tbsp molasses, 2 tsp fresh grated ginger, 1- 15 oz can pumpkin puree, 2 eggs and about 1/2 cup water
> Mix until it just gets to waffle consistency. If needed add more water. Cook and enjoy.


And sounds pretty healthy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be nice. Isn't tomorrow your big day? Prayers for you dear Julie. I didn't get much knitting done. DD called and I ended up joining her to pick out dresses for her DDs fr the wedding. When I finally got home I fell asleep knitting while sitting in the recliner so didn't get much done.


How lovely that you have the dresses now. I finally have a second wind, so think I'll go get the knitting. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> What a good idea if I were to add a few chai seeds it would thicken it up nicely.


 Ooooh, good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....his crate but us humans have to remember to put him in there....LOL


TNS said:


> Does Sydney have a naughty corner?


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Glad you're feeling better but sorry to hear that Sydney decided to play with your project. Hope you can keep this away from him!
> Junek


Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hannah is doing well and thank you for asking Julie. Her head has finally stopped hurting so today she went to work. Bruises are starting to fade some.



Lurker 2 said:


> And thank goodness to have a 'good news' posting. Gwen's DD#1 deserves some real happiness. I wonder how Hannah and her bruises are?


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> And sounds pretty healthy.


It does and they all have her love of cooking, not so much the cakes but the rest of it. Has been a while since we have had a tea party here and made things together. Maybe after i get back and have an oven again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh, good idea.


I think I will give it a try to see how well it works.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Julie, as Wednesday approaches for you....remember you are wrapped in a world-wide hug of comfort, courage, support, and love.
> Wishing you the best of results from the Tribunal.


Very well put, cmaliza-- Julie, you just remember this!


----------



## pacer

Julie...I will be praying for you for tomorrow's meeting. I will pray for peace and understanding for all involved. It will be interesting to see if Lupe or family are present. Doubt it though. The journey to Australia will certainly be wonderful regardless of the meeting as you have had the honors of meeting up with wonderful KTP friends and hopefully other friends during this vacation. You will bring home with you memories of friends and gifts from friends around the world. You will certainly be in my thoughts tomorrow as you were today. 

I forgot to tell Matthew of Sydney, the knitting dog, but I did tell him that his frog is hanging above Darowil's computer and soon he will have his drawings in New Zealand.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~OMG....I have spent the whole day trying to catch up...I have taken notes, but I think I will wait until tomorrow.
For now....love y'all....prayer wraps of comfort, ease, and care for all. I have enjoyed pictures, stories, and jokes. I have held close stories of loss and suffering. As many have mentioned...this is a special family. Not to be trifled with...just held special. I recognize various differences among us, but there is a common core of care & appreciation & respect that is precious and to be treasured in this troubled world.
It's time for bed....hope to stay somewhat current tomorrow. I plan to take a picture of the wonderful gifts at KAP and post that.
Sweet dreams all! Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh, good idea.


I think I am going to try it tomorrow morning. Might make a nice treat for Seth who is spending the night. He is having a sleep over with aunt Jamie.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


I am so sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope you will be able to attend his funeral; I know you will be a great help to his family.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> I think I am going to try it tomorrow morning. Might make a nice treat for Seth who is spending the night. He is having a sleep over with aunt Jamie.


That is pretty special for Seth to have a special aunt to do sleep overs with. Jamie....this means he will look out for your best interest later in life!!!! You certainly are building wonderful memories for him in life. The skills he has in the kitchen are wonderful for such a young child. How is the craft room coming along?


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> That is pretty special for Seth to have a special aunt to do sleep overs with. Jamie....this means he will look out for your best interest later in life!!!! You certainly are building wonderful memories for him in life. The skills he has in the kitchen are wonderful for such a young child. How is the craft room coming along?


Yes she is pretty special and will let him stay even when she would rather not. He loves being in the kitchen his dad was the same way. The craft room is going rather slow right now. I have sort of put it in the back ground. Until I get home from England.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she is pretty special and will let him stay even when she would rather not. He loves being in the kitchen his dad was the same way. The craft room is going rather slow right now. I have sort of put it in the back ground. Until I get home from England.


That will give you more time to think about how you want it. No sense in rushing it and then wishing you had done it differently. Will Seth have his special crafting section in the craft room?


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, don't forget that the frog is in AZ Sticks shadow box.



pacer said:


> Julie...I will be praying for you for tomorrow's meeting. I will pray for peace and understanding for all involved. It will be interesting to see if Lupe or family are present. Doubt it though. The journey to Australia will certainly be wonderful regardless of the meeting as you have had the honors of meeting up with wonderful KTP friends and hopefully other friends during this vacation. You will bring home with you memories of friends and gifts from friends around the world. You will certainly be in my thoughts tomorrow as you were today.
> 
> I forgot to tell Matthew of Sydney, the knitting dog, but I did tell him that his frog is hanging above Darowil's computer and soon he will have his drawings in New Zealand.


----------



## Patches39

Time to rest had a big day running around getting things in order. :-D 
Just happy to be home, cooked a pot of soup, and made some cornbread.
Julie I want you to know that I will be praying for you and with you. Stand on your faith and be as strong I know you are. I pray that truth be told and will be honored. And that your day will be blessed. :thumbup: 

So KTP family I am praying that we have a great day tomorrow, and that it is filled with joy ,happiness , peace and love, and be filled with healing.
Jessie


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> That will give you more time to think about how you want it. No sense in rushing it and then wishing you had done it differently. Will Seth have his special crafting section in the craft room?


That is my plan I had too many ideas so will think them all over and figure out the best one. Have been using Amy and a could other friends as sounding boards for the design. I am planning an area where the grandchildren can work. It will have supplies for them that they don't have to ask to use. The rest of the crafting supplies they will need to have permission.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow. 

A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers. For the peddles it looks as if it is a single crochet, half double and 3 double half double and a single crochet. Hope the chart helps. 

British vs American English Crochet Patterns
British English	USA - American English
double crochet (dc)	single crochet (sc)
half treble (htr)	half double crochet (hdc)
treble (tr)	double crochet (dc)
double treble (dtr)	treble (tr)
triple treble (trtr)	double treble (dtr)
miss	skip
tension	gauge
yarn over hook (yoh)	yarn over (yo)



Pleasant dreams everyone and may you wake refreshed and pain free. Hugs for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope you will be able to attend his funeral; I know you will be a great help to his family.


Thank you. I do think it will be meaningful to have someone come from the States. Come to think of it, I won't be the only one as his older brother lives in the States too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, what time is the Tribunal tomorrow? We can check a World Clock, I have one on my phone, so we can figure out what time you are there and keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234

I am sort of caught up! I don't know how much I retained from my speed reading, but it is good to feel like I am not behind.

Shirley, I love the murals. Art certainly runs in your family.

Gwen, glad that Hannah is doing well, and the wedding is under control. The wedding I attended Friday night was huge! It was nice, but I could only see $ signs!

Melody, the hats are wonderful. I admire your knitting and speed!

Julie, I will have you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. I hope that it will go smoothly and in your favor.

I love all of the pics that are being posted. There are certainly some precious babies out there, both 2 and 4 legged!

Sam, it is so good to hear that you are healing. Please take care of yourself.

I'm sure I have forgotten someone important, but please know that it was not intentional. I need to take notes!

Good night to those that are heading off to bed; good day to those that are starting the day; stay healthy and find joy in whatever you are doing.


----------



## nittergma

I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are so cute. I'm not much at crochet but think even I could do this. Will have to try and copy the picture.


NanaCaren said:


> Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow.
> 
> A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers. For the peddles it looks as if it is a single crochet, half double and 3 double half double and a single crochet. Hope the chart helps.
> 
> British vs American English Crochet Patterns
> British English	USA - American English
> double crochet (dc)	single crochet (sc)
> half treble (htr)	half double crochet (hdc)
> treble (tr)	double crochet (dc)
> double treble (dtr)	treble (tr)
> triple treble (trtr)	double treble (dtr)
> miss	skip
> tension	gauge
> yarn over hook (yoh)	yarn over (yo)
> 
> Pleasant dreams everyone and may you wake refreshed and pain free. Hugs for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry Nittergma. I will lift you up in prayer right now. May you gain strength and healing quickly from this "bug" and return to full health quickly.


nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


----------



## Patches39

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


Rest well my sister, prayers going up. :-D


----------



## purl2diva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Julie, as Wednesday approaches for you....remember you are wrapped in a world-wide hug of comfort, courage, support, and love.
> Wishing you the best of results from the Tribunal.


My best wishes go with you as well.


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


I'm here, Noni, praying for healing and good health.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

try working with "I love this cotton" from - oh dear - now where is it from - not michaels - had to google it - hobby lobby - very soft - lovely to work with - you should order a few skeins just to see - think you will like it as much as I do. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'll say an extra prayer for Jim for a little calmness as well as for a successful procedure. I understand what you mean about working with cotton yarn. I think it's because it has no give. My sister has asked me to make a couple of pot holders for her to give a friend for Christmas. I'd crocheted a couple of ones that looked like starfish for her and her friend admired them. They both have beach houses on the Outer Banks and my sister hangs hers in the kitchen for decoration. Of course, I'll do it but I dread working with cotton!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

This prayer warrior is on and sending up lots of prayers for you. Hope you are better soon.



nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - sending you good vibes for tomorrow's tribunal outcome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow.
> 
> A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers. For the peddles it looks as if it is a single crochet, half double and 3 double half double and a single crochet. Hope the chart helps.
> 
> British vs American English Crochet Patterns
> British English	USA - American English
> double crochet (dc)	single crochet (sc)
> half treble (htr)	half double crochet (hdc)
> treble (tr)	double crochet (dc)
> double treble (dtr)	treble (tr)
> triple treble (trtr)	double treble (dtr)
> miss	skip
> tension	gauge
> yarn over hook (yoh)	yarn over (yo)
> 
> Pleasant dreams everyone and may you wake refreshed and pain free. Hugs for all.


Those are just darling! Might have to get out the button box and play!! TYSM for posting this.


----------



## iamsam

here is is - eleven at night and it is still 73° - can you believe it - more rain coming tomorrow with temps in the 70's. I can handle that easily. not sure about the sinuses though.

when I was in the hospital one time the mucus in my nose would dry and make me sniffly - one of the nurses said to a qtip covered with just a bit of ky and rubbed all around would keep it moist - it really works - and you don't need to do it very often. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


You get better fast! We need you on here. Hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## machriste

Julie,

Just adding my prayers and good thoughts with all the others so far. It will be what it will be, but I hope it is what you think will be best for you.

Marilyn


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


Oh no, that is not good at all. So sorry to hear that after 4 days it is not changing. Think it is time to call in the doctor. Of course healing wishes and prayers. Yuck is not the way to feel for 4 days. Big Hugs.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> I did see one for sale. Just saying. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Jack loved lighthouses too, Pammie and Daralene. He had a collection of miniatures that my 3 yr old grandson loved to play with. We stayed in a lighthouse that is a lovely B&B on the Keweenaw (I'm sure I didn't spell that right) peninsula ( it's off the UP in Michigan.) We also stayed in on in Big Bear, MI, the town where the murder occurred that was the basis for Anatomy of a Murder. So many wonderful memories.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, what time is the Tribunal tomorrow? We can check a World Clock, I have one on my phone, so we can figure out what time you are there and keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


11am., to 1pm., Thanks Daralene!


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


Sometimes its better if it gets worse- you seem to recover then whereas it often seems to just hang on if you don't get sick-and at least if you are sick you feel justified in stopping. Praying that you will recover soon.


----------



## nittergma

Thanks for the prayers> Looks like Julie is up next, I'll be praying for you Julie, I've got it written down


----------



## nittergma

I said that same thing to myself today darowil.


darowil said:


> Sometimes its better if it gets worse- you seem to recover then whereas it often seems to just hang on if you don't get sick-and at least if you are sick you feel justified in stopping. Praying that you will recover soon.


----------



## nittergma

That's why it seem so hot in the house I've got my sweater on!


thewren said:


> here is is - eleven at night and it is still 73° - can you believe it - more rain coming tomorrow with temps in the 70's. I can handle that easily. not sure about the sinuses though.
> 
> when I was in the hospital one time the mucus in my nose would dry and make me sniffly - one of the nurses said to a qtip covered with just a bit of ky and rubbed all around would keep it moist - it really works - and you don't need to do it very often. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123

Norma, I am thrilled at having Welsh cookie recipe. Gwen and I have shared other recipes. My grandmother always had them for us and now I make them for my grandchildren. All four of my grandparents were Welsh.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> 11am., to 1pm., Thanks Daralene!


If I'm thinking right, then it will be 8 pm to 10 pm here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, I am thrilled at having Welsh cookie recipe. Gwen and I have shared other recipes. My grandmother always had them for us and now I make them for my grandchildren. All four of my grandparents were Welsh.


I have Welsh blood running in my veins too.

Just got to speak with Dh. He got to meet with a fellow musician in NY that has been a friend for about 40 or more years. Was so nice for them to catch up on families and the joys of music. Dh said the food has been fantastic. They ate Chinese and it was wonderful. Now that I've gotten to speak with him I am going to get some needed sleep.


----------



## sassafras123

Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

That is too funny. There's a comedian lurking inside there Joy.


----------



## sassafras123

Darlene, you are so beautiful and vibrant love this pic of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I have Welsh blood running in my veins too.
> 
> Just got to speak with Dh. He got to meet with a fellow musician in NY that has been a friend for about 40 or more years. Was so nice for them to catch up on families and the joys of music. Dh said the food has been fantastic. They ate Chinese and it was wonderful. Now that I've gotten to speak with him I am going to get some needed sleep.


While we don't have any Welsh blood as far as we are aware (or David either) we found a number of tomb stones with Maryanne's full name (first, second and surname and same spelling) in Wales. And David Williams is also a very Welsh name.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> While we don't have any Welsh blood as far as we are aware (or David either) we found a number of tomb stones with Maryanne's full name (first, second and surname and same spelling) in Wales. And David Williams is also a very Welsh name.


Possibly just lost in history?- it certainly sounds Welsh!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am going downstairs now to make my tea. I found some ready to cook eggwhite omelette with spinach and feta- I will cook that up, and maybe my aubergine I bought.


----------



## sassafras123

I knew my get up and go had left, just did not realize it took my mind. For three days I have wondered why TP never got longer, or no one responded to me.
Well DUH there has been a new TP since Fri. And Sam is back, yeah


----------



## sassafras123

In Napa visiting Dd,DGD's and DS and his sweetheart Minky. Wonderful loving visit. Unfortunately have to leave a day early as Wed. Will be rainy. At our ages 72 and 83 driving 7 hours in rain when we don't have to sounds foolhardy.
Have some health concerns since visit with GYN last week. PeNciled for UTI and scheduled for ultrasound of bladder Thursday. Meantime have 2mssg from GYN NURSE to return call. Not much of a phone person so didn't check mssg til grands in bed. Doesn't feel like good news. Will call her tomorrow on way home.


----------



## sassafras123

So had to read 59 pages tonight.
Julie you will be in my prayers tomorrow.
Everyone else just loved catching up on your lives but can't comment.
Thank God for Daralene, she sent me link for this week To.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


My very best wishes to you Julie. Will be thinking of you and praying you get the outcome you are hoping for.


----------



## busyworkerbee

{{{{{{{{{{Cashmeregma}}}}}}}}}} May the angels care for your cousin now.



Cashmeregma said:


> DH is home and we went out for a lovely lunch together down by the canal at a creperie. Now we are home and the news came that my cousin died. We were expecting this news last week. This is in Canada. Hopefully I will be able to go to the funeral. I saw him at my uncle's funeral and had no idea he had been ill. He looked great then but I guess didn't want to tell people and I'm sure had no idea at that time that it would come back worse than before. One year older than me. He was so proud as he worked as an ambulance Medic in Toronto and they even had competitions that his group came in first. I got to visit him once when he lived away from Toronto in the country and had Arabian horses. Although I didn't see him often, he will be missed. Just happened this morning at 5 am. Will call my aunt later to let her know I want to come up for the funeral. So nice to have my DH home till Mon. am when he heads out very early again for another rehearsal and the next day the concert.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> So had to read 59 pages tonight.
> Julie you will be in my prayers tomorrow.
> Everyone else just loved catching up on your lives but can't comment.
> Thank God for Daralene, she sent me link for this week To.


Joy, I sure hope the medical issues are nothing major- I did think you had said it had been resolved. (a week or two ago) obviously not.
I am praying for a peaceful, and satisfactory outcome, myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> My very best wishes to you Julie. Will be thinking of you and praying you get the outcome you are hoping for.


Thanks Angela- I must try and rest now.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Heather it will be a real jolt for the other ladies reminding them of how fragile life is especially at there age.
> A few days work a week will be good- does this mean you aren't going ahead with becoming carer for DM and DSF?


Not at this stage, if this shop works out, I will move over to Macleay, thus allowing DSF to work on DM to move into retirement villiage. The yard work is beyond DSf, and I can only help with the mowing, not the snipping. I do have my market stall and will eventually move it to a market nearer the shop.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, and then she a Ryssa came running in from the kitchen, and she tripped at the dinning room/living room door and did a body slide into the back of the couch. LOL!! She was fine, but it was funny.


Tee hee hee. This reminded me of the time my DF's little dog was watching out the front door. He wasn't permitted to go out the front but could watch. Anyway, one of the left neighbour's cats came full tilt across our front yard from the right neighbours place. Buddy (the dog) decided to be a dog and disobedient and set out at a gallop to intercept the cat. The cat went over the top of him, tumbling him a over t. To this day, I am not sure what he was more indignant over, the cat tumbling him, and not even stopping, or me standing there laughing at him.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it got there safely, I had been wondering!
> Not long till Wednesday now.


Julie, I will be offline most of Wednesday, but know I am thinking of you and your situation and wish you the best with getting the result you desire.


----------



## sugarsugar

Just popping in quickly to wish JULIE all the very best for tomorrow. Stay calm, breathe, breathe. Take care.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sounds SO yummy! I'm hungry! I'll bet it was a lot of work, too! Was this a special occasion?


No, my friend had bid for the Chinese meal at a Charity Auction.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I didn't realize he was Scottish. --- sam


He's not, he's English, although Laurie is a Scottish name.


----------



## KateB

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


Aw, hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Finally got my picture to transfer from iPhone. Here is my sweet sister, Barbara


two lovely ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow.
> 
> A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers.


These look lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> And a hug right back at YOU and Serena and DD-- hey, even hug that darling dog!


 :thumbup: LOL... I will.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, I will be offline most of Wednesday, but know I am thinking of you and your situation and wish you the best with getting the result you desire.


Thanks, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quickly to wish JULIE all the very best for tomorrow. Stay calm, breathe, breathe. Take care.


Good advice- Thanks!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Good advice- Thanks!


Are you having a nice break? How warm is it? We were down to 16c and rain today, Sunday was 27c.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Are you having a nice break? How warm is it? We were down to 16c and rain today, Sunday was 27c.


Got down to the Como Knitting and Spinning group, this am., yes it is on the chilly side- rain predicted for tomorrow. Had been up around 25 26 previously, I think it was hotter when we were in Canberra.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Normaedern said:


> Around the eyes, perhaps?


I was thinking shape of jaw, shape of ears and shape of eyebrows.


----------



## martina

Wow. I spent a large part of yesterday tring to catch up but haven't quite managed it yet ,so am popping in to say hello and send my best wishes to all. I had a great time at Ally Pally and with my eldest son, now with my younger son and his husband till tomorrow night when I go back home. We had a lovely meal out lst night and I am debating what to do today. Maybe a gallery or maybe just loung around here.All take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Wow. I spent a large part of yesterday tring to catch up but haven't quite managed it yet ,so am popping in to say hello and send my best wishes to all. I had a great time at Ally Pally and with my eldest son, now with my younger son and his husband till tomorrow night when I go back home. We had a lovely meal out lst night and I am debating what to do today. Maybe a gallery or maybe just loung around here.All take care.


I am so glad your visit has gone well!


----------



## busyworkerbee

What a lovely idea, and glad the murals are maintained. I do admit I love the one done by the First Nation artist.



Designer1234 said:


> My cousin David Maclagan is a wonderful artist who has taught at Capilano Art College in Vancouver for many many years. In the 70's (not sure exactly when, the town of Chemainus on Vancouver Island decided to have murals painted on their major business buildings 'down town' It is not a large town, but was the hub for a huge timber mill. David Maclagan, my cousin was asked to paint a mural. The theme of them all was the town over the years and Vancouver Island scenery and life.
> 
> Here is l/3 of the mural with me in front of it - taken by my son. The mural is huge, and it was later in the day and there was a shadow on the rest of the mural.
> 
> It is a wonderful painting - and a few years ago they were all touched up and the variety is amazing. I hope you enjoy seeing Dave's wonderful mural. I hope to get back there in the next week or so and take pictures of all of them and if I do I will post them. They are world renowned and everyone coming to Vancouver Island for a tour or holiday usually checks them out. It is a lovely little town north of Victoria.


----------



## busyworkerbee

There have been a number of news stories on this. I didn't realise that the poppies were ceramic. In a way, it is a pity it cannot be kept whole for future generations to view and gain an understanding of the toll of war. I do hope an oil artist can capture the whole thing in a wonderful painting.



angelam said:


> I've just got home from a day in London. I went with DD and family to see the poppies at The Tower of London. For those of you who may not know about this it is a wonderful piece of art to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WW1. It is called "Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Blood", an evolving artwork and consists of ceramic poppies planted in the moat around the tower, one for each British soldier killed in WW1. It was started in August and will be finished on 11th November (Armistice Day). By the end there will be almost 900,000 poppies. It is an amazing sight and the mass of red captures the "Sea of Blood" perfectly. After 11th November it will be dismantled and the poppies sold which will make millions of pounds to be divided among six service charities. An amazing sight and guess who forgot her camera!! I'm hoping to get up again before 11/11 so will remember then. For anyone interested who wonders what on earth I'm rambling on about here's a link www.poppies.hrp.org.uk


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> Here they are....All 25 of them. Met my goal of 25 and I still have time to make more but I don't think I will.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


  Such lovely work for a wonderful charity.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> I knew my get up and go had left, just did not realize it took my mind. For three days I have wondered why TP never got longer, or no one responded to me.
> Well DUH there has been a new TP since Fri. And Sam is back, yeah


Better late than never...


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Got down to the Como Knitting and Spinning group, this am., yes it is on the chilly side- rain predicted for tomorrow. Had been up around 25 26 previously, I think it was hotter when we were in Canberra.


Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil, that is a good haul :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Never had a kid who climbed on the table but did have one who climbed the divan to get to my sewing cabinet and later was almost atop the piano when I got to her!


Have one niece who loved to stick her fingers into our cuppas. I don't know how many times it took, lots and lots, but she finally understood Hot, no touch. We were terrified she would tip them over herself. We didn't keep anything, other than poisons, out of the reach of the babies. they were patiently taught not to touch.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow.
> 
> A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers.
> Pleasant dreams everyone and may you wake refreshed and pain free. Hugs for all.


Those are so sweet. I have bookmarked them
:thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

The letter from Lupe has to have been anticipated; she's not been secretive of her feelings; let the facts and truth be heard and goodness and honesty should prevail. Wishing you and Fale all the best.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


----------



## Normaedern

nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


Prayers are being sent :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Normaedern said:


> darowil, that is a good haul :thumbup:


These 5 photos are only from 1 place though they are most of them. Showed the other highlight earlier of the hand dyed yarn and buttons. Rest was nothing special.
Should add some scenery photos as well while I am on the iPad. Even if I should be preparing for tomorrow's Bible Study. Have been looking at accommodation in NZ and booked the first night. As we arrive around midnight and then have a train to catch at 8..15am figured I wanted that one done.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, I am thrilled at having Welsh cookie recipe. Gwen and I have shared other recipes. My grandmother always had them for us and now I make them for my grandchildren. All four of my grandparents were Welsh.


Bendigedig (blessed). The homeland is beautiful and filled with autumn sunshine, today. I hope you are well :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I have Welsh blood running in my veins too.
> 
> Just got to speak with Dh. He got to meet with a fellow musician in NY that has been a friend for about 40 or more years. Was so nice for them to catch up on families and the joys of music. Dh said the food has been fantastic. They ate Chinese and it was wonderful. Now that I've gotten to speak with him I am going to get some needed sleep.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Julie will praying for tomorrow morning. Will be at Bible study so that will help remind me


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> The letter from Lupe has to have been anticipated; she's not been secretive of her feelings; let the facts and truth be heard and goodness and honesty should prevail. Wishing you and Fale all the best.


To be expected ,I guess- but unpleasant reading in any case.
Hopefully that will be the outcome.
The rains have reached us.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I have Welsh blood running in my veins too.
> 
> Just got to speak with Dh. He got to meet with a fellow musician in NY that has been a friend for about 40 or more years. Was so nice for them to catch up on families and the joys of music. Dh said the food has been fantastic. They ate Chinese and it was wonderful. Now that I've gotten to speak with him I am going to get some needed sleep.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


You should have seen the size of the suitcase! It was a whopper.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly just lost in history?- it certainly sounds Welsh!


I was going to say the same :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie will praying for tomorrow morning. Will be at Bible study so that will help remind me


Thanks so much Margaret! For all you have done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I was going to say the same :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> These 5 photos are only from 1 place though they are most of them. Showed the other highlight earlier of the hand dyed yarn and buttons. Rest was nothing special.
> Should add some scenery photos as well while I am on the iPad. Even if I should be preparing for tomorrow's Bible Study. Have been looking at accommodation in NZ and booked the first night. As we arrive around midnight and then have a train to catch at 8..15am figured I wanted that one done.


Those are great. I do love seeing the different landscapes. Thank you for posting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure it's very unpleasant to relive and will be doubly hard to have her there in person spewing it---but you have quite a legion of people here wishing and praying for the best. Sorry the rains have come; hope they leave again before you need to be outside.



Lurker 2 said:


> To be expected ,I guess- but unpleasant reading in any case.
> Hopefully that will be the outcome.
> The rains have reached us.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it's very unpleasant to relive and will be doubly hard to have her there in person spewing it---but you have quite a legion of people here wishing and praying for the best. Sorry the rains have come; hope they leave again before you need to be outside.


I do remember that.
It is an electrical storm- but forecast to clear by afternoon.


----------



## darowil

I guess for the rest of you a dog on a tucker box means nothing. This is in a place called Gundagai I will go back to the computer and post a link to a song about the place. However it is also known as the home of the dog on the Tucker Box. While there are a number of stories one is that in the days of the old horse drawn drays the driver had one of those mornings we none do us want, such as the axle breaking on the dray. Think the horses got away so he gave up and headed to a rest and a feed. Only to find that his dog had found the tucker box and was sitting in it -if not worse (tucker being food). His lovely mates found this so funny that the story spread and became a legand in the area and thus the dog on the tucker box
link to the lyrics, and if you scroll down also a sung version by Slim Dusty http://www.lancescoular.com/Along-the-road-to-Gundagai.html


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, just over 10 pages to go nut hopping off for the night.

{{{{{Hugs to all}}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Of course they do! That brings us to 146 grands and 6 great-grands...quite a total!


Wow!! That sure is a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Normaedern said:


> darowil, that is a good haul :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> These 5 photos are only from 1 place though they are most of them. Showed the other highlight earlier of the hand dyed yarn and buttons. Rest was nothing special.
> Should add some scenery photos as well while I am on the iPad. Even if I should be preparing for tomorrow's Bible Study. Have been looking at accommodation in NZ and booked the first night. As we arrive around midnight and then have a train to catch at 8..15am figured I wanted that one done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


Great to hear that you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


Now you really must not take one of them home. They won't give you much wool


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the prayers> Looks like Julie is up next, I'll be praying for you Julie, I've got it written down


I hope you'll soon be feeling better. Have you had your flu shot?
I got mine last week.
Will keep you in my prayers. A cold hanging on can be miserable.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

what a great picture betty - does she live close to you? --- sam

Sister lives in Arkansas, Sam.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


Sure sounds like you got a real bargain on all the yarn!! Looks wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


I'm loving the updates on your holiday. It's one to remember...sounds like you're making wonderful memories!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> I said that same thing to myself today darowil.


Have you eaten chicken noodle soup? It usually helps when I feel like that. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.


Makes you wonder if anyone really reads that stuff!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading. 

Today's coffee and early morning sky. 


HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


Your outing to Como sounds like fun. Glad you were able to do it. Sending you a ton of courage for your day tomorrow. May it give the best results for both you and Fale.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> I knew my get up and go had left, just did not realize it took my mind. For three days I have wondered why TP never got longer, or no one responded to me.
> Well DUH there has been a new TP since Fri. And Sam is back, yeah


Glad I'm not the only one with that problem!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


Wow-- what a nice haul! Baby yarn is especially nice.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Thank you for the eye candy, and coffee, :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are so cute. I'm not much at crochet but think even I could do this. Will have to try and copy the picture.


I am going to make a few up for that grand daughters to play around with. I think they'll have fun making necklaces for themselves. 
If you right click on the picture then drag it to your desk top it should work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


So very sorry about your friend. It always seems harder when they are such a good person who helps others.

The pix are lovely and that dog is precious-- what an expression.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Sorry to hear of your friend's passing.
Hugs for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those are just darling! Might have to get out the button box and play!! TYSM for posting this.


I have to go buy some buttons so I can play around with it a bit. A good excuse to replace my buttons.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to make a few up for that grand daughters to play around with. I think they'll have fun making necklaces for themselves.
> If you right click on the picture then drag it to your desk top it should work.


Yes, that is how I usually copy things but couldn't get it to work on this one. Ended up starting at the top and highlighting it and copied that way. I'll be taking it to Stitch Therapy on Thurs to show ladies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's passing.
> Hugs for you!


Thank you, was so unexpected. Thank you for the hugs. 
HUGS back to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Your outing to Como sounds like fun. Glad you were able to do it. Sending you a ton of courage for your day tomorrow. May it give the best results for both you and Fale.


Thanks Kansas! I do need that parcel of courage. We have a rain/thunder storm going on around me- it sounded like hail at one point. About time I was settling back to sleep, or at least to rest.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, was so unexpected. Thank you for the hugs.
> HUGS back to you.


Death has a habit of catching one 'on the hop' , I don't think one is ever really fully prepared.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> So very sorry about your friend. It always seems harder when they are such a good person who helps others.
> 
> The pix are lovely and that dog is precious-- what an expression.


Thank you, yes it is hard. He would give the shirt off his back, helped out a lot of people and was always ready to get them out of a rut when needed. He was the first one to realize I could drive with the best of them and keep up with them too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Death has a habit of catching one 'on the hop' , I don't think one is ever really fully prepared.


Even when one is expecting it is still a shock. I am sure it will be shock when my stepdad passes. Although if you ask him he is never going.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Even when one is expecting it is still a shock. I am sure it will be shock when my stepdad passes. Although if you ask him he is never going.


Ah- he's cracked the immortality formula! :thumbup: God Bless him! My dad used to joke about that one too.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


Do enjoy the whale watching. Beautiful creatures :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Patches39 said:


> Thank you for the eye candy, and coffee, :thumbup:


I agree :thumbup: The pup is wonderful!!

Sorry about your friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, you are so beautiful and vibrant love this pic of you.


Thank you. My sister's (the one on the right standing behind the other sister) daughter was getting married. It was a Mennonite wedding. The younger part of the family is contemporary and the few older ones were in traditional clothing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Do enjoy the whale watching. Beautiful creatures :thumbup:


But dauntingly big! We do have whale watching in places around NZ. I know people who get really caught up in it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. My sister's (the one on the right standing behind the other sister) daughter was getting married. It was a Mennonite wedding. The younger part of the family is contemporary and the few older ones were in traditional clothing.


Just googled that because I realised I had not a clue about their beliefs- apparently close to the Amish. Hence the traditional clothing?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


That is so wonderful that you got to go to the knitting group. I'm so glad you did that Julie. A shame the hip is causing so much trouble. Will be glad when that is fixed so you aren't in constant pain. Good that someone is going with you!!!! So sad that you had to read something Lupe wrote that is so negative, but glad you had it ahead so you were prepared, but yes, no reason to read it again if it is upsetting. Go in confidence that you were in love and always thinking of what was best for Fale and you, never knowing this would mean never seeing him again or that you would be locked in rooms if you came here to stay. Stick with the truth of your love and special relationship.

If I have this figured right, you are 15 hrs. ahead of us where you are in Australia. So to figure out your time we can add 3 hrs. and if daytime here make it night time. Or add 3 hrs. and if it is night time here, make it daytime for you. Please let me know if that is wrong but this way we can be thinking of you at the right time. Of course praying for you all the time but want to be really focused thinking and praying at the actual time. Picture yourself with a circle of prayer all around you, surrounding you, through which none of the arrows can pierce. They cannot hurt you.

Canberra, not far from Goulburn, Australia was declared one of the nicest places in the world to live.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful that you got to go to the knitting group. I'm so glad you did that Julie. A shame the hip is causing so much trouble. Will be glad when that is fixed so you aren't in constant pain.
> 
> If I have this figured right, you are 15 hrs. ahead of us where you are in Australia. So to figure out your time we can add 3 hrs. and if daytime here make it night time. Or add 3 hrs. and if it is night time here, make it daytime for you. Please let me know if that is wrong but this way we can be thinking of you at the right time.
> 
> Canberra, Australia was declared one of the nicest places in the world to live.


Right now it is about 6 minutes past midnight- so in twelve hours time the Tribunal will be half way through- does that help?


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Right now it is about 6 minutes past midnight- so in twelve hours time the Tribunal will be half way through- does that help?


I have heard very different opinions on what it is like to live there-(Canberra) I gather the museums and galleries are really good- but again mobility issues and time constraints got in the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Right now it is about 6 minutes past midnight- so in twelve hours time the Tribunal will be half way through- does that help?


Yes!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard very different opinions on what it is like to live there-(Canberra) I gather the museums and galleries are really good- but again mobility issues and time constraints got in the way.


Yes, one can't do everything. Just wanted to mention it since I thought that was quite something.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

You were so fast that I did an edit LOL and you had already read my post. Sorry, I didn't mark the part I added. The long post.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> While we don't have any Welsh blood as far as we are aware (or David either) we found a number of tomb stones with Maryanne's full name (first, second and surname and same spelling) in Wales. And David Williams is also a very Welsh name.


Lovely names. David is a nice strong Bible name too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> I knew my get up and go had left, just did not realize it took my mind. For three days I have wondered why TP never got longer, or no one responded to me.
> Well DUH there has been a new TP since Fri. And Sam is back, yeah


 :XD: :XD: :XD: At least you found us before the week was over. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> In Napa visiting Dd,DGD's and DS and his sweetheart Minky. Wonderful loving visit. Unfortunately have to leave a day early as Wed. Will be rainy. At our ages 72 and 83 driving 7 hours in rain when we don't have to sounds foolhardy.
> Have some health concerns since visit with GYN last week. PeNciled for UTI and scheduled for ultrasound of bladder Thursday. Meantime have 2mssg from GYN NURSE to return call. Not much of a phone person so didn't check mssg til grands in bed. Doesn't feel like good news. Will call her tomorrow on way home.


It may just be to reschedule. At least that is a good possibility and has happened to me. Have a safe trip home and glad you will miss the rain and possibly fog too.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> But dauntingly big! We do have whale watching in places around NZ. I know people who get really caught up in it!


When DS was in California we went whale watching. We saw a humpback mum with her baby and what I think is called a superpod of dolphin, about 3,000. I will never forget it. Oh yes, I could get caught up :thumbup: That was in Monteray Bay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> {{{{{{{{{{Cashmeregma}}}}}}}}}} May the angels care for your cousin now.


Beautiful thought. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Not at this stage, if this shop works out, I will move over to Macleay, thus allowing DSF to work on DM to move into retirement villiage. The yard work is beyond DSf, and I can only help with the mowing, not the snipping. I do have my market stall and will eventually move it to a market nearer the shop.


Sure hope this all works out for you. Sounds like it would be good for you DM & DSF too and much better for you.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Good morning, Caren. My condolences on the loss of your friend. I know he'll be missed but sounds like his firends will have wonderful memories of him.
Praying for comfort for all those who knew and loved him including you.
Good morning, Seth. Are you helping Nana close the pool
today?
Thank you for the lovely pictures. And grrrrr.,doesn't he look ferocious waiting for his coffee!!! ROFL!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.


When my oldest DD fills out forms asking for race - she always crosses out all the choices and writes "human"!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, one can't do everything. Just wanted to mention it since I thought that was quite something.


I think the main problem for the person I know who did not like it, was because he had a government job- and he really preferred teaching- I went to one of his lectures once- on Medieval law- by golly that was a scary thing- one had no way out if you were accused as a witch or what ever- damned if you do and damned if you don't- or at least drowned or killed by some other vile method.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Wow. I spent a large part of yesterday tring to catch up but haven't quite managed it yet ,so am popping in to say hello and send my best wishes to all. I had a great time at Ally Pally and with my eldest son, now with my younger son and his husband till tomorrow night when I go back home. We had a lovely meal out lst night and I am debating what to do today. Maybe a gallery or maybe just loung around here.All take care.


Sounds like a a wonderful time with your son. How special. Moments to be treasured.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the main problem for the person I know who did not like it, was because he had a government job- and he really preferred teaching- I went to one of his lectures once- on Medieval law- by golly that was a scary thing- one had no way out if you were accused as a witch or what ever- damned if you do and damned if you don't- or at least drowned or killed by some other vile method.


Yes, if you drowned you were innocent and if you survived you were guilty and killed. Plus, anyone who had a grudge could accuse you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> When my oldest DD fills out forms asking for race - she always crosses out all the choices and writes "human"!! :shock: :lol:


Love it. Did anyone ever notice and say anything??? In Germany one young man from the US had tried his best in German when the Dr. asked about traffic. Well that didn't mean traffic, it was about sex, and he said yes, he had a hard time getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just googled that because I realised I had not a clue about their beliefs- apparently close to the Amish. Hence the traditional clothing?


There are at least two versions of Mennonite-- one with very traditional clothing, women with head coverings on back of head, but the men drive cars (I'm told the girls are now allowed to drive); second are more like we dress, wouldn't know they are different. I grew up around the first and learned about the second when I got to college.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> When DS was in California we went whale watching. We saw a humpback mum with her baby and what I think is called a superpod of dolphin, about 3,000. I will never forget it. Oh yes, I could get caught up :thumbup: That was in Monteray Bay.


Dolphins are more my size of creature ( I think) I have seen some when at sea, here.

Edit- Probably partly depends what size boat you are in- I just find a whale a bit dauntingly huge- I will happily watch them on film, though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> There are at least two versions of Mennonite-- one with very traditional clothing, women with head coverings on back of head, but the men drive cars (I'm told the girls are now allowed to drive); second are more like we dress, wouldn't know they are different. I grew up around the first and learned about the second when I got to college.


This family is a combination of the two. The two grandmas are still traditional and just so sweet. I got to sit next to the one who had started the business with a small stand that is now a huge and wonderful business at my niece's birthday party. Well, my alarm is going off now so I had better start getting ready for my appointment. The home of the granddaughter (nieces MIL) is absolutely gorgeous with all modern conveniences, but still those who live in the area without electricity and children don't go past 8th grade in school.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Dolphins are more my size of creature ( I think) I have seen some when at sea, here.
> 
> Edit- Probably partly depends what size boat you are in- I just find a whale a bit dauntingly huge- I will happily watch them on film, though.


I can't swim...well two strokes and a bubble :lol: It didn't bother me a bit. Though we were in 30-40ft boat so reasonable. The whale was large.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren, so sorry to her of your friend's passing - many hugs and prayers for all. Thanks for the coffee and glad you have Seth there today.


----------



## nittergma

Thanks for the prayers. Actually I don't usually get a flu shot. Maybe after I'm better I should get one and a pneumonia shot too.


jknappva said:


> I hope you'll soon be feeling better. Have you had your flu shot?
> I got mine last week.
> Will keep you in my prayers. A cold hanging on can be miserable.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it. Did anyone ever notice and say anything??? In Germany one young man from the US had tried his best in German when the Dr. asked about traffic. Well that didn't mean traffic, it was about sex, and he said yes, he had a hard time getting there. :XD: :XD: :XD:


No, She even did it on census forms - just checked the box that says "other" and wrote "human" on the line - no one said a word. I've done it myself a few times when I thought that things were getting too nosy. I don't need to be black or white or Native American to get my Social Security check - I paid into the system - they have information all over the place about me - just too darn snoopy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree with Sam. I love this yarn...."I Love This Cotton" from Hobby Lobby.


thewren said:


> try working with "I love this cotton" from - oh dear - now where is it from - not michaels - had to google it - hobby lobby - very soft - lovely to work with - you should order a few skeins just to see - think you will like it as much as I do. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow now that is quite a haul. Can't wait to see what all you make of it.


darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Weather here is nasty today. Slept in late to find a missed call from DH. I returned the call and he told me I had slept through a tornado warning. He said he came home to check on me and I was snoozing away. I told him "well if I'd a been killed I would have died rested at least". LOL Still under tornado watch and it is rainy, rainy, rainy. Hope others that are in this path up the Mississippi river area are safe. Saw that many of you are in for equally if not worse weather patterns today. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the prayers. Actually I don't usually get a flu shot. Maybe after I'm better I should get one and a pneumonia shot too.


At my age, most likely older than you, I want all the protection I could get. Plus I got a shingles shot a couple of years ago. I knew several people who had it and I didn't want that pain if I could avoid it!!!
I had the flu many years ago and I was a lot younger but I was so sick, I was hallucinating. Once was more than enough!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather here is nasty today. Slept in late to find a missed call from DH. I returned the call and he told me I had slept through a tornado warning. He said he came home to check on me and I was snoozing away. I told him "well if I'd a been killed I would have died rested at least". LOL Still under tornado watch and it is rainy, rainy, rainy. Hope others that are in this path up the Mississippi river area are safe. Saw that many of you are in for equally if not worse weather patterns today. Will keep you in my prayers.


I saw on the Weather Channel that you had nasty weather down there. But a lot of the country is involved. They said the storm front extends from Toronto to Alabama...that's a LOOOOONGG front of bad weather!!
Praying for your safety!!
junek


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> This family is a combination of the two. The two grandmas are still traditional and just so sweet. I got to sit next to the one who had started the business with a small stand that is now a huge and wonderful business at my niece's birthday party. Well, my alarm is going off now so I had better start getting ready for my appointment. The home of the granddaughter (nieces MIL) is absolutely gorgeous with all modern conveniences, but still those who live in the area without electricity and children don't go past 8th grade in school.


We live just east of the 4th largest Amish community in the USA. Among the traditional (Old Order) Amish families, there are those who call themselves 'New Order' Amish'. Although they may dress rather traditionally, they do educate beyond the Middle school level and the women do drive autos and work out in the Yankee community with the general public. Their children attend public schools and are even serviced by the county's MRDD facilities. An increasing number of the children are now born with autism and other developmental disabilities, perhaps due to so much intermarrying in past days. There were a number of these children in the school when Tim first began to go there when he was 16 months old for physical and occupational therapies.

The women dress in traditional styles but in lighter, paler colors--still with the head covering on the back of the head.

Then there are the members of the Brethren congregation here. The women do dress much much like the rest of us but wear a headcovering to Sunday Service. Some of these women do wear some form of pants/capris/trousers but not to services. They drive or not as they choose and many work outside the home just as the rest of us do or have done--teachers, clerks, their own businesses, etc.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Over here we knew him first as a comic actor, long before he went into House. I think the series you are talking about was Blackadder, with Rowan Atkinson, Tony Robinson and Stephen Fry. Hugh
> Laurie was also Wooster in 'Jeeves and Wooster' again with Stephen Fry.


I love Hugh Laurie, so funny that his dad was a physician if I remember right.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your friend's passing.
> Hugs for you!


Ditto


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, just sending out positive thoughts and energies, and prayers for a great outcome today at the Tribunal.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> I'm here, Noni, praying for healing and good health.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Me, too! Bugs are on the "delete" list! Take care of yourself. The weather ups & downs can cause problems.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> That's what I'm asking about. When I come back into the States and go through the US customs. If I'm spending it while in Canada, it is the US customs that will charge me when I come back through if I go over the $ amount. I googled that. It's money I spend in Canada, but coming back through US customs where I would get charged on how much I spent. Just saying that others said one could spend as much as one wanted, however, that said, you'll get charged as much as the US government charges. I googled and couldn't find it. Will try calling the US border tomorrow.


Mailing it back to yourself might be cheaper depending on what they tell you.


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.


~~~ :XD: Don't know which is funnier...your response or the fact that no one has ever caught it. :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


~~~and don't forget the world-wide surround of love and support....we all wish we could be there in person...but we certainly are in spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i always thought one spun roving - how do your knit with it? --- sam


With big needles Sam. lolol, Just kidding, here are a bunch of pics though. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+with+roving&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=RkQ9VPWnFoumyASPsoL4Aw&ved=0CDwQ7Ak


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


~~~WOW! You did well! Beautiful yarns. No chance of getting bored!
:thumbup: :lol: :lol: Will this keep you out of trouble?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> You should have seen the size of the suitcase! It was a whopper.


~~~It had to be for all that yarn! Good thing she was driving.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I can't swim...well two strokes and a bubble :lol: It didn't bother me a bit. Though we were in 30-40ft boat so reasonable. The whale was large.


Possibly one reason I find whales a bit daunting, was that mid Pacific on the way out here, we encountered a whale battling things out with a shark. We travelled of course at a rate of knots, and I have no idea of the outcome. I was fascinated by the 'flying fish' -they are amazing.
between that size boat- I have sailed only a 30 footer on the sea. On lakes much smaller than that.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I guess for the rest of you a dog on a tucker box means nothing. This is in a place called Gundagai I will go back to the computer and post a link to a song about the place. However it is also known as the home of the dog on the Tucker Box. While there are a number of stories one is that in the days of the old horse drawn drays the driver had one of those mornings we none do us want, such as the axle breaking on the dray. Think the horses got away so he gave up and headed to a rest and a feed. Only to find that his dog had found the tucker box and was sitting in it -if not worse (tucker being food). His lovely mates found this so funny that the story spread and became a legand in the area and thus the dog on the tucker box
> link to the lyrics, and if you scroll down also a sung version by Slim Dusty http://www.lancescoular.com/Along-the-road-to-Gundagai.html


~~~Thanks for all of that, Darowil. I was wondering about the dog on a box....and what was a tucker box. It all makes sense now, and a bit more Downunder lore added to my understandings. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, sorry for the loss of your friend. Thanks for posting the button flowers, very pretty & should be easy enough.

Nittergma, hope you are feeling better soon.

Darowil, thats quite a haul of yarn, should keep you busy for a while. The baby yarn is such lovely colors.

Gwen, hope the scary weather stays away from you & keeps to the open fields, tornados are so bad when they hit populated areas.

Sam, my DH uses Vaseline in his nose all winter, if not he gets terrible nose bleeds from the skin inside getting so dry it cracks. A humidifier also helps. Hope the sinuses quit acting up soon, so painful.

Julie, know that you have a crowd standing behind you & hoping the tribunal goes well. At leastLupe won't be there in person to spew her hatefulness. Maybe that's why she's not coming, she knew if she " lost it" in front of the judge her true colors would show. By writing a letter someone could proof read for her & tone it down if she got out of control.
I hope you ave transcripts from her text messages to show there.

The Mennonites that live near Mount Forrest, Ontario, near my relatives are very old fashioned ones, the dress in the black clothes, only travel by horse & buggy ( the grocery store has a hitching post out back for horses) & use no electricity. DH grandmother was Mennonite from near Guelph Ntario but obviously they were more moderate since she married outside the religion in 1909 & there is still contact with the families.

You were sure a chatty bunch yesterday & last night, took forever for e to catch up & I'm sure I forgot to comment n some things I planned to.
We went to friends for supper last night & played several gaves of pool, haven't done that in a long time even though we have a table in the basement. I used to play with the kids when they were young.
Very dreary, cool day 6C/42F but supposed to get nicer


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what did he play? --- sam


One of the puppy thieves.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Now you really must not take one of them home. They won't give you much wool


~~~I was thinking along those very same lines....not much wool on a whale, and I doubt she has much room left for one in her bags! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah is doing well and thank you for asking Julie. Her head has finally stopped hurting so today she went to work. Bruises are starting to fade some.


Poor girl really hit hard, so glad that she is doing so much better.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> We live just east of the 4th largest Amish community in the USA. Among the traditional (Old Order) Amish families, there are those who call themselves 'New Order' Amish'. Although they may dress rather traditionally, they do educate beyond the Middle school level and the women do drive autos and work out in the Yankee community with the general public. Their children attend public schools and are even serviced by the county's MRDD facilities. An increasing number of the children are now born with autism and other developmental disabilities, perhaps due to so much intermarrying in past days. There were a number of these children in the school when Tim first began to go there when he was 16 months old for physical and occupational therapies.
> 
> The women dress in traditional styles but in lighter, paler colors--still with the head covering on the back of the head.
> 
> Then there are the members of the Brethren congregation here. The women do dress much much like the rest of us but wear a headcovering to Sunday Service. Some of these women do wear some form of pants/capris/trousers but not to services. They drive or not as they choose and many work outside the home just as the rest of us do or have done--teachers, clerks, their own businesses, etc.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Interesting! But also sad that the children carry 'scars' from former policies- are they allowed to marry 'outside' or are they one of those communities that insist on 'conversion'.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night all been a busy day, with another busy one tomorrow.
> 
> A quick and easy little craft to make some lovely flowers. For the peddles it looks as if it is a single crochet, half double and 3 double half double and a single crochet. Hope the chart helps.
> 
> British vs American English Crochet Patterns
> British English	USA - American English
> double crochet (dc)	single crochet (sc)
> half treble (htr)	half double crochet (hdc)
> treble (tr)	double crochet (dc)
> double treble (dtr)	treble (tr)
> triple treble (trtr)	double treble (dtr)
> miss	skip
> tension	gauge
> yarn over hook (yoh)	yarn over (yo)
> 
> Pleasant dreams everyone and may you wake refreshed and pain free. Hugs for all.


Ooh, saving that one, I have a ton of buttons from my grandmothers house so that would be a great use for them.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry Nittergma. I will lift you up in prayer right now. May you gain strength and healing quickly from this "bug" and return to full health quickly.


Missed the original post, I also hope and pray that you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, just sending out positive thoughts and energies, and prayers for a great outcome today at the Tribunal.


You are spot on Kaye.
8 hours to get though before the Hearing starts.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and don't forget the world-wide surround of love and support....we all wish we could be there in person...but we certainly are in spirit! :thumbup:


Thank you so much for the reminder of that!


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


I love starting the day with pics from you and coffee "with" you. Hugs to Sweet Seth!!


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


I love starting the day with pics from you and coffee "with" you. Hugs to Sweet Seth!!

Edit: I am now an official member of the "Gwennie" club!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, sorry for the loss of your friend. Thanks for posting the button flowers, very pretty & should be easy enough.
> 
> Nittergma, hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Darowil, thats quite a haul of yarn, should keep you busy for a while. The baby yarn is such lovely colors.
> 
> Gwen, hope the scary weather stays away from you & keeps to the open fields, tornados are so bad when they hit populated areas.
> 
> Sam, my DH uses Vaseline in his nose all winter, if not he gets terrible nose bleeds from the skin inside getting so dry it cracks. A humidifier also helps. Hope the sinuses quit acting up soon, so painful.
> 
> Julie, know that you have a crowd standing behind you & hoping the tribunal goes well. At leastLupe won't be there in person to spew her hatefulness. Maybe that's why she's not coming, she knew if she " lost it" in front of the judge her true colors would show. By writing a letter someone could proof read for her & tone it down if she got out of control.
> I hope you ave transcripts from her text messages to show there.
> 
> The Mennonites that live near Mount Forrest, Ontario, near my relatives are very old fashioned ones, the dress in the black clothes, only travel by horse & buggy ( the grocery store has a hitching post out back for horses) & use no electricity. DH grandmother was Mennonite from near Guelph Ntario but obviously they were more moderate since she married outside the religion in 1909 & there is still contact with the families.
> 
> You were sure a chatty bunch yesterday & last night, took forever for e to catch up & I'm sure I forgot to comment n some things I planned to.
> We went to friends for supper last night & played several gaves of pool, haven't done that in a long time even though we have a table in the basement. I used to play with the kids when they were young.
> Very dreary, cool day 6C/42F but supposed to get nicer


I just have to survive a bit longer- I am working on the lovely roving I bought myself from Morris and Sons in York St- just garter stitch- but that is what I need - may take it with me.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


Wow that is some haul! I see a fair amount of knitting in your future! Maybe next time you could get a bigger suitcase!


----------



## agnescr

Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
second pic is nearer the true colour


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


Your trip sounds wonderful. Can't wait to hear all about it (with pictures) when you get back!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I just have to survive a bit longer- I am working on the lovely roving I bought myself from Morris and Sons in York St- just garter stitch- but that is what I need - may take it with me.


Julie, it must be the middle of the night there! Do try to get a little sleep, dear, you need to be alert for what you have to go through tomorrow. Have you any idea where Fale is right now? I am sure the Tribunal will want answers to that!

Love and hugs and lots of hopes for a positive outcome.


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


~~~Just plain BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Thanks Caren. Beautiful fall pictures and I just love the coffee puppy! Have a great day!


----------



## Kathleendoris

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


It looks lovely as it is. How was the edging meant to look?


----------



## agnescr

Kathleendoris said:


> It looks lovely as it is. How was the edging meant to look?


its straight on Sorlenna's picture.....hope she don't mind that I changed it

have started 5 shawls today and ripped them all outm maybe leave it for a day or two before looking for one I cant resist


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just quickly- hip bit sore- had a good days outing to Como, to the Tuesday knitting and spinning group there. A few enthusiasts were leaving for Crookwell where they will select a sheep see it shorn- and bring the fleece home to spin. They are planning also to go to the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn, that Margaret, Denise, Maryanne and myself went to, is it really two weeks ago?
> Spoke with Denise last night, because currently that is a local call. She has been frantically busy at work this last week.
> I may have mentioned this, Lupe has written a document for the Tribunal that outlines all my shortcomings in her opinion. It was not an easy read. I deliberately have not re read it. It would be nice were the Tribunal to dismiss it as irrelevant, I will be wiser this time tomorrow. It is not nice being the recipient of so much hatred.
> Several of you have mentioned you are praying for us (or me in particular) I am very grateful for that.
> It has been a damp and chilly day, may be so tomorrow. I am to be ready to meet David Cooper at 10 am., not sure if we are driving or taking a taxi. I will take the small file I have with me, a ball of wool, and hopefully my courage...


Well you have done nothing wrong, and have only loved Fale and cared that he was well cared for, so do not fret too much, Lupe didn't want to have to answer in person as she knows she'd be routed, so she's got some idea into her head that a written complaint will make her look better, I am hoping that they see it the way we all do, that she's just avoiding the Tribunal at all possible costs. 'HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> I can't swim...well two strokes and a bubble :lol: It didn't bother me a bit. Though we were in 30-40ft boat so reasonable. The whale was large.


Sounds like your swimming is about as good as mine!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> In Napa visiting Dd,DGD's and DS and his sweetheart Minky. Wonderful loving visit. Unfortunately have to leave a day early as Wed. Will be rainy. At our ages 72 and 83 driving 7 hours in rain when we don't have to sounds foolhardy.
> Have some health concerns since visit with GYN last week. PeNciled for UTI and scheduled for ultrasound of bladder Thursday. Meantime have 2mssg from GYN NURSE to return call. Not much of a phone person so didn't check mssg til grands in bed. Doesn't feel like good news. Will call her tomorrow on way home.


I hope and pray that it isn't as bad as you are fearing, and that it is all easily taken care of. 
Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


I was just about to email you, because we had not heard from you so many days.I always have difficulty sticking to the point- just hope it is less formal than a Court Hearing.
By my reckoning I think it is about three weeks to Tunisia.
Hope the headache problems subside.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee hee. This reminded me of the time my DF's little dog was watching out the front door. He wasn't permitted to go out the front but could watch. Anyway, one of the left neighbour's cats came full tilt across our front yard from the right neighbours place. Buddy (the dog) decided to be a dog and disobedient and set out at a gallop to intercept the cat. The cat went over the top of him, tumbling him a over t. To this day, I am not sure what he was more indignant over, the cat tumbling him, and not even stopping, or me standing there laughing at him.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Christopher was just playing with Gray with the kitty toy that he has to jump to get, next thing you know, Ryssa's right in there playing and jumping at it too. lol, Silly little dog. lol


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just looked at Canberra- the Monday was 28, 27.5 while at the market, the other days 21/22. So a couple of warm days in there (today was only 8 though!). Really saw the difference in expectation those two days that were hot for you were nice for me. Wouldn't have wanted it any warmer just yet. But in a couple of months that will be nice.
> I've almost finsihed finding a home for the new yarn (need to finsih by tomorrow as someone is coming for the night and it might be good to get the suitcase out from the hall floor before then.
> In fact I took a photo (well photos) of the yarn from Wangaratta so here they come. For the rest of you most of this yarn is fairly freely available at places like Spotlight though a few of them aren't. And all very decent prices compared to what they would normally cost. So I got a little carried away as Denise and Julie can vouch for. The saw the overflowing suitcase which was almost all yarn (some had come with me but not a lot). Need to move over to the iPad as they are on that.


Oooooh, great haul, yummy yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, it must be the middle of the night there! Do try to get a little sleep, dear, you need to be alert for what you have to go through tomorrow. Have you any idea where Fale is right now? I am sure the Tribunal will want answers to that!
> 
> Love and hugs and lots of hopes for a positive outcome.


No real idea at all.
I know- I am tiring- I will rest again. Then have a strip wash- have not mastered the shower.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well you have done nothing wrong, and have only loved Fale and cared that he was well cared for, so do not fret too much, Lupe didn't want to have to answer in person as she knows she'd be routed, so she's got some idea into her head that a written complaint will make her look better, I am hoping that they see it the way we all do, that she's just avoiding the Tribunal at all possible costs. 'HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Kaye!

Back to bed.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You should have seen the size of the suitcase! It was a whopper.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Now you really must not take one of them home. They won't give you much wool


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Hi Seth!!!!
I can totally agree with the puppy posting. 
Love the trees and sky. 
So very sorry about the loss of your friend. HUGS!!


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


That is beautiful Agnes - as are all your shawls. What a difference in colour in the two photos - you would think it was two different shawls. What is the next project?


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Yay!! Caught up, well, I'm off to knit on my Glennallen shawl, and then to go to knit group at around 1:30p so I'll see you all tonight. 
Have a great day, 
Julie, keeping you in thoughts and hugs.


----------



## gagesmom

Wow just read from page 41 to here.....

Betty and Barbara-beautiful pic
Sugar-6 months old already
Machriste- Bless you
AZ- glad to hear you and Alan are enjoying life again
Patches-so happy you are back
Sam- I feel for you and your sinus issues
Julie- praying for you and the tribunal hearing
Cmaliza-I agree we are one big family on kp
Pammie and Busybeeworker-Thank you for you comments on my hats
Nittergma-hope you feel better soon
Martina-happy to hear you have had a great visit
Darowil- look at that fantastic haul
Purple and Londy-have fun whale watching
NanaCaren-sorry to hear of your friends passing.
GrandmaPaula-love your dd's response to race.
Bonnie- I am in Fergus about 20 minutes from Mount Forest, a lot of the ladies and some families come in for groceries, shoes etc.
Agnes-Charlotte the 4th looks fantastic.
Normadern- I swim like the Titanic floats.....glub, glub, glub.
Sassafras-keeping you in my prayers regarding your health issues.



Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.


Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sassafrass -- hoping that news from Ob-gyne is just a matter of scheduling as suggested. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


It's beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear your neck and shoulders are bothering you. I'll add an extra prayer for you...hope it clears up soon.
Junek


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> Today's coffee and early morning sky.
> 
> HUGS for everyone, Seth says from him too. Healing thoughts for those in need.


More lovely pictures, and thanks to Seth for the coffee. Sorry to hear about your friend's passing.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah- he's cracked the immortality formula! :thumbup: God Bless him! My dad used to joke about that one too.


My uncle too. My gran used to say that she was coming back as a man and my uncle (her DS) always replied that he wasn't coming back, in fact he wasn't going......and so far at 82 he's kept his word!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Wow just read from page 41 to here.....
> 
> Betty and Barbara-beautiful pic
> Sugar-6 months old already
> Machriste- Bless you
> AZ- glad to hear you and Alan are enjoying life again
> Patches-so happy you are back
> Sam- I feel for you and your sinus issues
> Julie- praying for you and the tribunal hearing
> Cmaliza-I agree we are one big family on kp
> Pammie and Busybeeworker-Thank you for you comments on my hats
> Nittergma-hope you feel better soon
> Martina-happy to hear you have had a great visit
> Darowil- look at that fantastic haul
> Purple and Londy-have fun whale watching
> NanaCaren-sorry to hear of your friends passing.
> GrandmaPaula-love your dd's response to race.
> Bonnie- I am in Fergus about 20 minutes from Mount Forest, a lot of the ladies and some families come in for groceries, shoes etc.
> Agnes-Charlotte the 4th looks fantastic.
> Normadern- I swim like the Titanic floats.....glub, glub, glub.
> Sassafras-keeping you in my prayers regarding your health issues.
> 
> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


YUM!!!! Great looking turkey.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful that you got to go to the knitting group. I'm so glad you did that Julie. A shame the hip is causing so much trouble. Will be glad when that is fixed so you aren't in constant pain. Good that someone is going with you!!!! So sad that you had to read something Lupe wrote that is so negative, but glad you had it ahead so you were prepared, but yes, no reason to read it again if it is upsetting. Go in confidence that you were in love and always thinking of what was best for Fale and you, never knowing this would mean never seeing him again or that you would be locked in rooms if you came here to stay. Stick with the truth of your love and special relationship.
> 
> If I have this figured right, you are 15 hrs. ahead of us where you are in Australia. So to figure out your time we can add 3 hrs. and if daytime here make it night time. Or add 3 hrs. and if it is night time here, make it daytime for you. Please let me know if that is wrong but this way we can be thinking of you at the right time. Of course praying for you all the time but want to be really focused thinking and praying at the actual time. Picture yourself with a circle of prayer all around you, surrounding you, through which none of the arrows can pierce. They cannot hurt you.
> 
> Canberra, not far from Goulburn, Australia was declared one of the nicest places in the world to live.


If you are on EST I think you are right. Sydney is 10 hrs ahead of us and EST is 5 hours behind, so your 15 hours should be correct.


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


Sorry you are having shoulder and neck problems but your shawl is lovely.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, was so unexpected. Thank you for the hugs.
> HUGS back to you.


So sorry to hear about your friend. Losing someone we care about is never easy, but when it is unexpected, I think it is harder. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Normaedern

That turkey looks delicious, Gagesmom :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Just to say that my thoughts and prayers are with you, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

the Charlotte is gorgeous. Haven't tried it yet but intend to do so eventually. Sorry for shoulder & neck pain; pray it will be gone soon for you.


agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


----------



## Bulldog

I am also here, Noni. Prayers are going up now for healing and your feeling better.
Jim's procedure went well. He is resting now. I am to remove the Catheter Sunday. I felt so sorry for him this morning. He was so nervous. Hope he will sleep this afternoon.
I plan to rest and knit today. No sleep last night.
June, I have never had my hands hurting so bad, but I have knitted long hours trying to get as close to a hundred as I can. Wish I were speedy like, Mel. I knit tightly sometimes, too.
I worked on my socks in the waiting room today and it didn't
seem to bother me at all.
Where do I go to see pics of the traveling vine scarf from the workshop. Ya'll have talked me into it so wish me luck.
Gotta run...Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Boy the turkey Greg fixed looks delicious.


gagesmom said:


> Wow just read from page 41 to here.....
> 
> Betty and Barbara-beautiful pic
> Sugar-6 months old already
> Machriste- Bless you
> AZ- glad to hear you and Alan are enjoying life again
> Patches-so happy you are back
> Sam- I feel for you and your sinus issues
> Julie- praying for you and the tribunal hearing
> Cmaliza-I agree we are one big family on kp
> Pammie and Busybeeworker-Thank you for you comments on my hats
> Nittergma-hope you feel better soon
> Martina-happy to hear you have had a great visit
> Darowil- look at that fantastic haul
> Purple and Londy-have fun whale watching
> NanaCaren-sorry to hear of your friends passing.
> GrandmaPaula-love your dd's response to race.
> Bonnie- I am in Fergus about 20 minutes from Mount Forest, a lot of the ladies and some families come in for groceries, shoes etc.
> Agnes-Charlotte the 4th looks fantastic.
> Normadern- I swim like the Titanic floats.....glub, glub, glub.
> Sassafras-keeping you in my prayers regarding your health issues.
> 
> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I'm praying frequently for you today and keep checking in to see if you've posted. God seed.


----------



## iamsam

rest assured you are in our prayers - tons of healing energy zooming your way to get you quickly back in the pink. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I hope some prayer warriers are on, I have been fight a "bug"(infection or something) for 4 days and it's not getting better or worse. I feel yuck!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I am also here, Noni. Prayers are going up now for healing and your feeling better.
> Jim's procedure went well. He is resting now. I am to remove the Catheter Sunday. I felt so sorry for him this morning. He was so nervous. Hope he will sleep this afternoon.
> I plan to rest and knit today. No sleep last night.
> June, I have never had my hands hurting so bad, but I have knitted long hours trying to get as close to a hundred as I can. Wish I were speedy like, Mel. I knit tightly sometimes, too.
> I worked on my socks in the waiting room today and it didn't
> seem to bother me at all.
> Where do I go to see pics of the traveling vine scarf from the workshop. Ya'll have talked me into it so wish me luck.
> Gotta run...Betty


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158460-1.html


----------



## iamsam

another rainy day - heading toward 70° again - fairly humid outside. - this keeps up we will need to mow the grass again. 

Bentley is turning into a climbing holy terror - what that child cannot get on to or in to - he needs a constant keeper. lol constantly in motion - and boy can he move fast when he wants to - cleaned off the top of Heidi's sewing table this morning before she even realize he was in the room. lol

my thoughts keep returning to Julie and her day today - I so hope something is resolved. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> another rainy day - heading toward 70° again - fairly humid outside. - this keeps up we will need to mow the grass again.
> 
> Bentley is turning into a climbing holy terror - what that child cannot get on to or in to - he needs a constant keeper. lol constantly in motion - and boy can he move fast when he wants to - cleaned off the top of Heidi's sewing table this morning before she even realize he was in the room. lol
> 
> my thoughts keep returning to Julie and her day today - I so hope something is resolved. --- sam


As do I, Sam, as do I.

Sam, and the multitude of others who have posted that you are thinking of me:
It is 5 am., Sydney time- a not unusual hour for me to be up at home- you can see how I am adjusting to being here! I need a comfort stop, will do a row or two on the beautiful coloured scarf I cast on last night- 
I will take that to court with me- in the project bag that was part of our goodie bag from Goulburn. I'll take a second ball so I have my ball to hang onto if Vengeful Tom turns up- Could be Elisa- I know at last that that is who the EPOA has been vested in.
Gradually things are coming to light.
less than 6 hours now. 
I have to be ready to be picked up at ten.

Rainy day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> Thanks for the prayers. Actually I don't usually get a flu shot. Maybe after I'm better I should get one and a pneumonia shot too.


in my opinion, YES. I always get flu shots and have had my pneumonia shot (only have to take it once after a certain age.)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Mailing it back to yourself might be cheaper depending on what they tell you.


If you mail it you still pay duty if you are honest. The allowance is fairly generous, according to what I found. And there are some things that are really duty-free but can't remember exactly what. You always look at the list and anything that is going to have heavy duty you count in your allowance and then pay on the things that have less duty.


----------



## iamsam

what is the tuckerbox darowil? is it well known? --- sam


darowil said:


> These 5 photos are only from 1 place though they are most of them. Showed the other highlight earlier of the hand dyed yarn and buttons. Rest was nothing special.
> Should add some scenery photos as well while I am on the iPad. Even if I should be preparing for tomorrow's Bible Study. Have been looking at accommodation in NZ and booked the first night. As we arrive around midnight and then have a train to catch at 8..15am figured I wanted that one done.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


Very pretty. nice work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.


Turkey looks wonderful-- tell Greg he did a great job!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


That is beautiful.
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, it must be the middle of the night there! Do try to get a little sleep, dear, you need to be alert for what you have to go through tomorrow. Have you any idea where Fale is right now? I am sure the Tribunal will want answers to that!
> 
> Love and hugs and lots of hopes for a positive outcome.


Might prove a point if you _don't_ know exactly where he is.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Might prove a point if you _don't_ know exactly where he is.


As well it might.


----------



## iamsam

it is really blowing and raining here - haven't heard a weather report. we hope you don't blow away gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Weather here is nasty today. Slept in late to find a missed call from DH. I returned the call and he told me I had slept through a tornado warning. He said he came home to check on me and I was snoozing away. I told him "well if I'd a been killed I would have died rested at least". LOL Still under tornado watch and it is rainy, rainy, rainy. Hope others that are in this path up the Mississippi river area are safe. Saw that many of you are in for equally if not worse weather patterns today. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam

wow - some of those are really big needles. I suppose it depends on how you pull out the roving. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> With big needles Sam. lolol, Just kidding, here are a bunch of pics though.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=knitting+with+roving&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=RkQ9VPWnFoumyASPsoL4Aw&ved=0CDwQ7Ak


----------



## iamsam

lovely work agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


----------



## iamsam

that does look yummy. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


----------



## pammie1234

Melody, the turkey looks delicious! I can hardly wait until the US Thanksgiving!


----------



## RookieRetiree

GagesMom - the turkey looks wonderful. I think Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday with my favorite food.

Tried to go to the endodondist for the root canal, couldn't find the office. The directions took me into a shopping center with stores, but I didn't see any signs for the endodondist so finally gave up and came home..I was really pouring down rain at the time and a gusher was coming off the shopping center roof. I called the place and they told me I needed to find the small door with the name Global Clinic on it and their place was inside the mall area...would have been nice to know that before I got there and rescheduled for 4:00 p.m. on Friday. Guess it wasn't meant to be today.


----------



## NanaCaren

These sound so good. I am going to cheat and use a gluten free brownie mix first time I try them. 

Fudgy Cheesecake Brownies
Author: MomsAndMunchkins.ca
Recipe type: Dessert

Ingredients
Brownies:
1¼ cups flour
¼ cup cocoa
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
3 eggs
2 cups sugar
¾ cup unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
Cheesecake:
8 ounces cream cheese, softened to room temperature
&#8531; cup sugar
1 egg
½ tsp vanilla
Instructions
Preheat oven to 350F.
For brownies: In a medium bowl, combine flour, cocoa, baking powder and salt. Stir well to mix then set aside. In a large bowl, combine the rest of the brownie ingredients (eggs, sugar, butter and vanilla). Beat with a wooden spoon until smooth. Pour in the dry ingredients and stir well to mix. Spread the brownie batter in a greased 13 x 9 inch pan.
For the cheesecake portion: Beat the cream cheese, sugar, egg and vanilla until smooth. Drop by large spoonfuls on the top of the brownie batter in the pan. Using the back of the spoon, lightly spread the cheesecake mixture so that it covers the top of the brownie batter.
Bake for 25 minutes or until cheesecake no longer jiggles.
Cool, cut and store in refrigerator.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


What a lovely job you have done, it is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Weather here is nasty today. Slept in late to find a missed call from DH. I returned the call and he told me I had slept through a tornado warning. He said he came home to check on me and I was snoozing away. I told him "well if I'd a been killed I would have died rested at least". LOL Still under tornado watch and it is rainy, rainy, rainy. Hope others that are in this path up the Mississippi river area are safe. Saw that many of you are in for equally if not worse weather patterns today. Will keep you in my prayers.


Be safe. I hope the warning is over now. My goodness, I'm glad you got your sleep, but that sure was a deep one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> So sorry to hear of your friend Caren. Seems we are both facing funerals. I'm hoping my cousin's will be one of lots of wonderful and even funny memories. Sounds like your friend was doing something he liked, checking out trucks. He will be missed from what you say and that is a lovely heritage.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> As do I, Sam, as do I.
> 
> Sam, and the multitude of others who have posted that you are thinking of me:
> It is 5 am., Sydney time- a not unusual hour for me to be up at home- you can see how I am adjusting to being here! I need a comfort stop, will do a row or two on the beautiful coloured scarf I cast on last night-
> I will take that to court with me- in the project bag that was part of our goodie bag from Goulburn. I'll take a second ball so I have my ball to hang onto if Vengeful Tom turns up- Could be Elisa- I know at last that that is who the EPOA has been vested in.
> Gradually things are coming to light.
> less than 6 hours now.
> I have to be ready to be picked up at ten.
> 
> Rainy day.


Thinking of you Julie. Around 2 hrs now till you leave if I've calculated right. There are lots of prayers going up for you and one is that you will have peace in you and surrounding you and that any harm will not reach you. Big Hugs!

I see the advice Agnes gave you and it reminded me when DH told me at the border to just answer what they asked me. I tend to go on. I don't know if the Tribunal would be the same or not, but I'm sure being calm will help them see your side.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> GagesMom - the turkey looks wonderful. I think Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday with my favorite food.
> 
> Tried to go to the endodondist for the root canal, couldn't find the office. The directions took me into a shopping center with stores, but I didn't see any signs for the endodondist so finally gave up and came home..I was really pouring down rain at the time and a gusher was coming off the shopping center roof. I called the place and they told me I needed to find the small door with the name Global Clinic on it and their place was inside the mall area...would have been nice to know that before I got there and rescheduled for 4:00 p.m. on Friday. Guess it wasn't meant to be today.


How frustrating. I hope you aren't still in pain??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you mail it you still pay duty if you are honest. The allowance is fairly generous, according to what I found. And there are some things that are really duty-free but can't remember exactly what. You always look at the list and anything that is going to have heavy duty you count in your allowance and then pay on the things that have less duty.


I tried to find out if the Irish Shop is duty free and for some reason, I suspect it will be with all the Americans that visit there. We will see. Tried calling the US Border # for general questions and think they had the phone off the hook. Was thinking the shop should be able to answer my questions, so I will check with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom...Melody, he did a fantastic job. Bravo Greg. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well you have done nothing wrong, and have only loved Fale and cared that he was well cared for, so do not fret too much, Lupe didn't want to have to answer in person as she knows she'd be routed, so she's got some idea into her head that a written complaint will make her look better, I am hoping that they see it the way we all do, that she's just avoiding the Tribunal at all possible costs. 'HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, and in addition as someone else suggested, it shows how she makes it impossible for you to see Fale. Running off to another country as you are flying over there. Rather proves your point.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Have you eaten chicken noodle soup? It usually helps when I feel like that. Hope you are feeling better.


Thats Maryanne's default when she is feeling sick- I used to give it to them and so it's comfort food for her. It's what we were given and if she ever has kids I'm sure thats what she will give them as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, so glad Hanna is feeling better. That was a real scare for sure for you and us too, but of course, more for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of you Julie. Around 2 hrs now till you leave if I've calculated right. There are lots of prayers going up for you and one is that you will have peace in you and surrounding you and that any harm will not reach you. Big Hugs!
> 
> I see the advice Agnes gave you and it reminded me when DH told me at the border to just answer what they asked me. I tend to go on. I don't know if the Tribunal would be the same or not, but I'm sure being calm will help them see your side.


Just gone20 past 8 am., now. So reckon you have the right time calculation.
Cold windy and wet.
I know the logic of where I am going- but many don't have the patience to hear me out. 
Although recently even I have been losing the train of thought.
That is stress for you!
Have collected together my washing- tomorrow is going to HAVE to be wash day.
When do you leave?


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, was so unexpected. Thank you for the hugs.
> HUGS back to you.


Always such a shock when it is unexpected-and more threatening as well, if others can die without warning then so can I and those we care for. So sorry for you at the loss of a friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


Sorry about the headaches. Hope you can get to the bottom of what's causing them and have less.

You did a fantastic job. I know Sorlenna will love seeing this and Charlotte would be so proud if she somehow is looking down over the edge of a cloud.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Just gone20 past 8 am., now. So reckon you have the right time calculation.
> Cold windy and wet.
> I know the logic of where I am going- but many don't have the patience to hear me out.
> Although recently even I have been losing the train of thought.
> That is stress for you!
> Have collected together my washing- tomorrow is going to HAVE to be wash day.
> When do you leave?


Any storm damage your way? Some parts of Sydney have had terrible storms, but I don't think it was in the centre from what I heard.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> We live just east of the 4th largest Amish community in the USA. Among the traditional (Old Order) Amish families, there are those who call themselves 'New Order' Amish'. Although they may dress rather traditionally, they do educate beyond the Middle school level and the women do drive autos and work out in the Yankee community with the general public. Their children attend public schools and are even serviced by the county's MRDD facilities. An increasing number of the children are now born with autism and other developmental disabilities, perhaps due to so much intermarrying in past days. There were a number of these children in the school when Tim first began to go there when he was 16 months old for physical and occupational therapies.
> 
> The women dress in traditional styles but in lighter, paler colors--still with the head covering on the back of the head.
> 
> Then there are the members of the Brethren congregation here. The women do dress much much like the rest of us but wear a headcovering to Sunday Service. Some of these women do wear some form of pants/capris/trousers but not to services. They drive or not as they choose and many work outside the home just as the rest of us do or have done--teachers, clerks, their own businesses, etc.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ohio has a lot of Amish and Mennonites for sure, covering the whole state.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I checked out the parade of traveling vine scarfs,they are beautiful. I really have to d that pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Kate, laughing about you filling out government forms. I'm that way with medical forms from Saree facility different specialty. Have put ALWAYS in sex M or F box. No one has ever caught it.

____________________

Oh I just love that. If we ever do get together we will have a blast.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I really hope you will soon feel better. I know having a sinus infection is no small thing with breathing problems already. They really do seem to take their time clearing up too. Hope this one will be of shorter duration.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Any storm damage your way? Some parts of Sydney have had terrible storms, but I don't think it was in the centre from what I heard.


Over 30,000 homes without power, they said on the news, this am., we had one massive thunderbolt nearby, but that was it. No problem with the power supply so far as I am aware.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I checked out the parade of traveling vine scarfs,they are beautiful. I really have to d that pattern.


I love it myself- it is an ancient French design. Handles well at many weights of yarn.


----------



## martina

Caren, sorry to hear of the death of your friend. He
sounded like a very nice man. 
Julie, you are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard very different opinions on what it is like to live there-(Canberra) I gather the museums and galleries are really good- but again mobility issues and time constraints got in the way.


It's expensive as well. My brother lives in Queenbeyan as do many as it is in New South Wales but right on the border and much cheaper. Heaps of galleries and museums. Maryanne and I visited a few, and my brother came to some-he hadn't yet got around to seeing any so found it very interesting to discover just what was there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just gone20 past 8 am., now. So reckon you have the right time calculation.
> Cold windy and wet.
> I know the logic of where I am going- but many don't have the patience to hear me out.
> Although recently even I have been losing the train of thought.
> That is stress for you!
> Have collected together my washing- tomorrow is going to HAVE to be wash day.
> When do you leave?


Tomorrow. Funeral is Thurs., but don't want to chance getting stuck at the border or traffic or construction on the roads. This way I will be at my aunts and we can leave early morning to get there without anyone waiting on me to arrive. I'll try to get away early enough that I won't have to drive in the dark. DH and I will almost cross paths and he will be home so the homestead won't be deserted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Over 30,000 homes without power, they said on the news, this am., we had one massive thunderbolt nearby, but that was it. No problem with the power supply so far as I am aware.


Glad things are ok where you are. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Caren, sorry to hear of the death of your friend. He
> sounded like a very nice man.
> Julie, you are in my prayers and thoughts.


Thanks, Martina- are you home from London?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow. Funeral is Thurs., but don't want to chance getting stuck at the border or traffic or construction on the roads. This way I will be at my aunts and we can leave early morning to get there without anyone waiting on me to arrive. I'll try to get away early enough that I won't have to drive in the dark. DH and I will almost cross paths and he will be home so the homestead won't be deserted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow now that is quite a haul. Can't wait to see what all you make of it.


You'll be waiting awhile before You see too much I suspect!
I've been sitting here thinking it's cold becuse my feet are cold. Very observant- I've just realised it's becuase I forgot to put socks on when I got dressed! Mind you it is also cool for this time of the year altho


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> These sound so good. I am going to cheat and use a gluten free brownie mix first time I try them.
> 
> Fudgy Cheesecake Brownies
> Author: MomsAndMunchkins.ca
> Recipe type: Dessert
> 
> Ingredients
> Brownies:
> 1¼ cups flour
> ¼ cup cocoa
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> ½ teaspoon salt
> 3 eggs
> 2 cups sugar
> ¾ cup unsalted butter, melted
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> Cheesecake:
> 8 ounces cream cheese, softened to room temperature
> ⅓ cup sugar
> 1 egg
> ½ tsp vanilla
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 350F.
> For brownies: In a medium bowl, combine flour, cocoa, baking powder and salt. Stir well to mix then set aside. In a large bowl, combine the rest of the brownie ingredients (eggs, sugar, butter and vanilla). Beat with a wooden spoon until smooth. Pour in the dry ingredients and stir well to mix. Spread the brownie batter in a greased 13 x 9 inch pan.
> For the cheesecake portion: Beat the cream cheese, sugar, egg and vanilla until smooth. Drop by large spoonfuls on the top of the brownie batter in the pan. Using the back of the spoon, lightly spread the cheesecake mixture so that it covers the top of the brownie batter.
> Bake for 25 minutes or until cheesecake no longer jiggles.
> Cool, cut and store in refrigerator.


Two of my favorite things! I'm drooling!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WOW! You did well! Beautiful yarns. No chance of getting bored!
> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Will this keep you out of trouble?


I already had enough yarnn to keep me out of trouble!


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello to all--just a flyby--I am only up to page 40 and have to go fix supper now, but just wanted to let you know I'm still here! Got swamped at work again.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


It's beautiful- looks good even the edge isn't what intended. Design features are always good anyway.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Hello to all--just a flyby--I am only up to page 40 and have to go fix supper now, but just wanted to let you know I'm still here! Got swamped at work again.


Had just been wondering if I had seen you recently. It can be very time consuming keeping up here thats for sure


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


Greg did a good job witht he turkey if looks are any guide. How nice to have it ready and waiting you got home


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> another rainy day - heading toward 70° again - fairly humid outside. - this keeps up we will need to mow the grass again.
> 
> Bentley is turning into a climbing holy terror - what that child cannot get on to or in to - he needs a constant keeper. lol constantly in motion - and boy can he move fast when he wants to - cleaned off the top of Heidi's sewing table this morning before she even realize he was in the room. lol
> 
> my thoughts keep returning to Julie and her day today - I so hope something is resolved. --- sam


Sounds like he needs a bell around his neck!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> These sound so good. I am going to cheat and use a gluten free brownie mix first time I try them.
> 
> Look good enough to eat!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I checked out the parade of traveling vine scarfs,they are beautiful. I really have to d that pattern.


Oh, me, too, couldn't believe how many had posted their scarf, Julie. What a tribute to your class and teaching. Hugs and good thoughts for your Tribunal event.


----------



## Gweniepooh

MINOR venting time....and I do mean minor.....just promised a former colleague that I'd knit her a pair of elf slippers....free pattern. Pattern calls for Simply Caron Chunky yarn which I've decided SIMPLY doesn't exist. It is listed as being
Caron International's Simply Soft Chunky (100% Acrylic, 5oz/142g, 160yds/146m): I've tried finding something comparable and everything I find is discontinued or doesn't come in the colors (green, blue, off-white/tan) that I need for her. Anyone have any suggestions? I am thinking of using KnitPicks Chunky Brava as an alternative but am so disappointed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Great Bend. It is so far a lovely warm day, perfect for closing up the pool for the year. Yesterday I got word that a good friend had passed. He had a heart attach while checking out a 4 wheeler. He was well known in this area for his big red truck. He helped a lot of the younger guys build there trucks up for off roading.
> 
> So sorry to hear of your friend Caren. Seems we are both facing funerals. I'm hoping my cousin's will be one of lots of wonderful and even funny memories. Sounds like your friend was doing something he liked, checking out trucks. He will be missed from what you say and that is a lovely heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly yes we are, it seems as if there have been too many funerals this year. always nice when it is more a remembrance of good times. Yes he will be missed by many. His daughter is a year younger than Michael.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, did you look on their website? I thought I had seen a chunky, but not sure. I have used KP's chunky brava and liked it. It is also a good price. Good luck with the elf slippers!

Is the wedding this weekend?


----------



## PurpleFi

Didn't find any whales today but lovely scenary. Bought some wool and saw a demo of rug hooking. Just been out for a seafood super, very yummy. Sorry no time to catch up. Hugs to all. Londy and Purple


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't find any whales today but lovely scenary. Bought some wool and saw a demo of rug hooking. Just been out for a seafood super, very yummy. Sorry no time to catch up. Hugs to all. Londy and Purple


good to see you, sorry you didn't see any whales.Glad you are having fun. Hugs to you and Londy.


----------



## gagesmom

Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.

I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


----------



## Bulldog

I am thinking of Julie as I am sure you all are. She is certainly being lifted up and I just firmly believe she will be surrounded by the Angels and will be guided in what to say to the Tribunal. We all want the best possible outcome for she and Fale.
I looked up the workshop on the Traveling Vine Scarf. This will certainly be stepping outside of my comfort zone. I am going to make the smaller pattern of the TV. I have two balls of Berroco Folio which is 65% Fube Alpaca and 35% Rayon. The label says 210 yard ea ball. Is this enough. Would like 60. It calls for a 3.5mm needle.
Bonnie, you might as well join me. Ive gotta finish these dang dishcloths and then can give it my full attention.
I loved all of the ones I saw pictured I particularly liked the thread Daralene and Caren used.
I got a phone call from one of my church friends tonight and about four of our friends are having lunch tomorrow at McAllisters and want me to join them. I may if Jim is doing as well as today but wont stay real long time.
Really want to get my ovens cleaned next week and curtains, blinds, and windows washed. Then I will clean the house good the next week.
I know I have missed commenting some but promise I have read your posts and heard your needs. You are the first on my list in prayer at bedtime. I Love You All So Very Much, Betty


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> MINOR venting time....and I do mean minor.....just promised a former colleague that I'd knit her a pair of elf slippers....free pattern. Pattern calls for Simply Caron Chunky yarn which I've decided SIMPLY doesn't exist. It is listed as being
> Caron International's Simply Soft Chunky (100% Acrylic, 5oz/142g, 160yds/146m): I've tried finding something comparable and everything I find is discontinued or doesn't come in the colors (green, blue, off-white/tan) that I need for her. Anyone have any suggestions? I am thinking of using KnitPicks Chunky Brava as an alternative but am so disappointed.


I think it would work nicely instead. It is quite annoying when the colour and the yarn you want to use is no longer available.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


Your hat is very cute, well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I am sure you will have the blanket finished in time you are such a fast knitter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> I am thinking of Julie as I am sure you all are. She is certainly being lifted up and I just firmly believe she will be surrounded by the Angels and will be guided in what to say to the Tribunal. We all want the best possible outcome for she and Fale.
> I looked up the workshop on the Traveling Vine Scarf. This will certainly be stepping outside of my comfort zone. I am going to make the smaller pattern of the TV. I have two balls of Berroco Folio which is 65% Fube Alpaca and 35% Rayon. The label says 210 yard ea ball. Is this enough. Would like 60. It calls for a 3.5mm needle.
> Bonnie, you might as well join me. Ive gotta finish these dang dishcloths and then can give it my full attention.
> I loved all of the ones I saw pictured I particularly liked the thread Daralene and Caren used.
> I got a phone call from one of my church friends tonight and about four of our friends are having lunch tomorrow at McAllisters and want me to join them. I may if Jim is doing as well as today but wont stay real long time.
> Really want to get my ovens cleaned next week and curtains, blinds, and windows washed. Then I will clean the house good the next week.
> I know I have missed commenting some but promise I have read your posts and heard your needs. You are the first on my list in prayer at bedtime. I Love You All So Very Much, Betty


The traveling vine is such an easy pattern once you get going on it.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> And, don't forget that the frog is in AZ Sticks shadow box.


Frogs have a different meaning in our home. Quite a few years ago, we put together a children's lesson at church about frogs. We even wrote and performed a puppet show about frogs. Frog means Fully Rely On God to my boys. They did not know that frogging in knitting means to rip out the work that you have done. Sometimes we need to see a frog when times are challenging.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting! But also sad that the children carry 'scars' from former policies- are they allowed to marry 'outside' or are they one of those communities that insist on 'conversion'.


When they marry outside their community, it is called being 'Yanked over' because they refer to the rest of us as 'Yankees'. Not terribly sure why because that term is usually used to refer to northerners by Southerners from below the Mason-Dixon line which was surveyed before the Civil War here (by about 100 years prior). And so many of the Amish live mostly in the north of the US. The young are not required to officially join the group until they turn 21. Many of them run pretty wild by anyone's standards until then. At that age they must formally join the religious organization or they marry outside of it. Quite a number of the young men 'yank over' for a young woman from outside.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did check the website and nothing. I've made a selection of the chunk brava.....glad you have had luck with it. Makes me feel more comfortable.

The wedding is the 26th of Oct.; a week from this coming Sunday.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, did you look on their website? I thought I had seen a chunky, but not sure. I have used KP's chunky brava and liked it. It is also a good price. Good luck with the elf slippers!
> 
> Is the wedding this weekend?


----------



## Spider

Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much. 
Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


That is the cutest little hat. You knit so fast and do such wonderful work. It's amazing.


----------



## jheiens

Bulldog said:


> I Love You All So Very Much, Betty


Betty, I suspect that you may have no idea just how much we all love you and are so grateful that you are our sister of the heart. Your posts, and prayers, are so very important to all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n

My thoughts have been with this fine group of "family" all day, esp. those with sorrow. Thinking of Julie a lot as well as Spider. Gagesmom, what a wonderful fall hat. You are so very talented.


----------



## pacer

Had to do a quick read to catch up. The boys and I went to the church tonight to package donations to ship out to a small town that was devastated by tornadoes this past summer. We shipped 6 large boxes to the tune of $135+ for shipping costs. Needless to say that the contents are worth more than that in more ways than one. Matthew and I will ship more tomorrow. I need to get some nice sized boxes at work and get some packaging tape. I hope they will enjoy the gifts of warmth and love being sent their way. Good night everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## sassafras123

Spider, prayers for your DH and family and you.
Mellie, you are a wonder. Awesome seeing all the hats together like that.
Gwen, love the wingspan.Agnes, as always I love your lace.
Julie, hugs my friend.
Home again. Left a day early as rain forecast for tomorrow. GYN NURSE just checking I got Cipro from Napa Wal-Mart.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Wow just read from page 41 to here.....
> 
> Betty and Barbara-beautiful pic
> Sugar-6 months old already
> Machriste- Bless you
> AZ- glad to hear you and Alan are enjoying life again
> Patches-so happy you are back
> Sam- I feel for you and your sinus issues
> Julie- praying for you and the tribunal hearing
> Cmaliza-I agree we are one big family on kp
> Pammie and Busybeeworker-Thank you for you comments on my hats
> Nittergma-hope you feel better soon
> Martina-happy to hear you have had a great visit
> Darowil- look at that fantastic haul
> Purple and Londy-have fun whale watching
> NanaCaren-sorry to hear of your friends passing.
> GrandmaPaula-love your dd's response to race.
> Bonnie- I am in Fergus about 20 minutes from Mount Forest, a lot of the ladies and some families come in for groceries, shoes etc.
> Agnes-Charlotte the 4th looks fantastic.
> Normadern- I swim like the Titanic floats.....glub, glub, glub.
> Sassafras-keeping you in my prayers regarding your health issues.
> 
> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


Happy to be back, and I see you are still going your knitting is as always awesome. I love your work and the colors you use. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass -- hoping that news from Ob-gyne is just a matter of scheduling as suggested. Prayers and hugs.


Sassafras, just know that prayers are going up for you, now and will continue so Hugs right back at you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking of Julie. I hope she is ok. Know emotions tend to come to the forefront in a more formal situation like this even if it isn't a court. I hope they were kind and compassionate.

Spider, so sad to hear of your MIL. So hard to lose a parent. It is difficult for DH and you too. Nice that he will have you there to help him through this and we will try and help you.

Purplefi and London Girl, where in the world were those whales hiding. Sure you had fun anyway but a shame you didn't see one. We wanted to see one when we were in Cape Cod and the weather was too bad for the boats to go out, so we didn't even get out on the boat. I know hte two of you have a great time whales or no whales.

Bulldog, hope you get to go out with your friends.

Will check back later to see if there is anything from Julie. Wishing the best for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Sassafras, just know that prayers are going up for you, now and will continue so Hugs right back at you. :thumbup:


Yes, same from me. Hope the medication is helping and look forward to hearing from you with the results when you have had your test.


----------



## pammie1234

pacer said:


> Frogs have a different meaning in our home. Quite a few years ago, we put together a children's lesson at church about frogs. We even wrote and performed a puppet show about frogs. Frog means Fully Rely On God to my boys. They did not know that frogging in knitting means to rip out the work that you have done. Sometimes we need to see a frog when times are challenging.


What a great acronym! And, yes, we do need that when we "frog" our work!


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> Your hat is very cute, well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I am sure you will have the blanket finished in time you are such a fast knitter.


I agree!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


Sympathy and prayers and great big hugs coming your way.


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm, just caught up and going to say goodnight.

Prayers tonight for Julie and the tribunal
and for Spider and her family.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.

Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


----------



## Spider

Thank you all. Our families have been blessed in so many ways over the years. She had such a great faith and such a love of family and life. 
Any news on Julie yet? I am sure something like she is meeting with goes on for awhile.


----------



## Spider

Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


Let's hope all goes well this time and they get up and going again.


----------



## gagesmom

Kansas gma that is awful. Poor dear lady. Prayers for her as well and the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> Kansas gma that is awful. Poor dear lady. Prayers for her as well and the surgery tomorrow.


Thought you were going to bed, dear friend. You will probably end up knitting a whole outfit. I found some orange yarn today to do a baby snug sack for a friends granddaughter. I think her nursery colors are orange and turquoise . Orange I like but it was hard to find just the right orange color for a baby. But found some and will start it soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Spider, my condolences to you & DH & family on the loss of your MIL. Never easy to lose your mom.
Kansas gma, your poor friend, bad enough. Have hip surgery without having a second surgery, I hope they can get her fixed up.

Desert Joy, glad there was no bad news from the nurse, hope the UTI is getting better.

Melody, that hat is too cute.

Daralene, safe travels for tomorrow.

Betty, I think you must have the cleanest house in the word, I would be ashamed to have you come to my dusty house. Especially ver the summer when I spend so much time outside.

Julie, praying all ges well at the Tribunal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH's concert is going on at the same time as Julie's tribunal. I hadn't put that together till just now. It is from 8 pm- 10 pm and Julie's is the same time but Australian time 11 am - 1pm. Wishing them both well. Julie loves music. Wish she could be at the concert but I know the tribunal is something that needs to be done.

So sad for the friend whose bad hip was missed and then the hip replacement caused the thigh bone to break. I imagine that would be very painful and she has probably had a lot of pain to begin with. Hope the surgery tomorrow goes well and that her healing is speedy and complete.


----------



## Cashmeregma

It is so funny with me and house cleaning. If I have a good day I get a lot done now that I can stand for more than 15 min. at a time, but then the next day I end up in bed the whole day sleeping other than to get up long enough to make a mess again. :roll: :shock: :shock: I always think I will get ahead but.....think you all understand except for the ones who actually do keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, me, too, couldn't believe how many had posted their scarf, Julie. What a tribute to your class and teaching. Hugs and good thoughts for your Tribunal event.


I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


At least you were heard Julie, but thanks to Lupe taking Fale outof the country, now you have to wait. I hope you feel peace that you got to explain your side and I hope the waiting won't be too hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider my deepest condolences for the loss of your MIL. Even though it may have been a true blessing it is still a loss for your family. May God's grace wrap you in the angel's wings as you grieve this passing.


Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Evening Dear Sisters & Brothers of My Heart,
Linda, I am so very sorry your MIL has passed away. This will be a difficult year for your DH with all the special occasions throughout the year without her. I know you will be very loving and supportive. That is who you are. Prayers will be lifted for you and your family.
Caren, thank you for the encouragement. I wish I had three balls of this thread but only have two, which will be 438 yards. I am going to order a Chiagoo Bamboo circular needle in whatever size I need. The label says 2 so I figure a 3 or 4. I loved yours done in the Rozetti?
Mel, your little hat is adorable and I am sure that blanket will be ready with time to spare.
Joy, you are so sweet. I appreciate your kind comments. I am very humbled by my family
Bonnie, my house is way past due a good cleaning. I have let it slide to do all this deadline knitting for Allyson. I have to have it clean by holidays as our home is always the gathering place. Through I am a big moma, there never seems to be enough of me to spread every where I am needed.
I am so anxious to hear from Julie as I aam sure you all are.
Must go and knit a while. Sending you all a great big ((((((((((HUG)))))))))), Betty


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh Kansas I just cringed when I read of what happened to your friend with the hip replacement. Prayers going up for her. How horribly painful for her. I can ust imagine (having both hips replaced) how unbelievably painful that must be. God be with her.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie I hope you feel some relief in that you said it seemed to go well and that they heard you. So sorry that you now have to wait again. Rest well dear Julie. Will you have to return to Australia after the 3 months again? Will continually lift you up in prayer. Stay safe and in peace Julie.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I hope you feel some relief in that you said it seemed to go well and that they heard you. So sorry that you now have to wait again. Rest well dear Julie. Will you have to return to Australia after the 3 months again? Will continually lift you up in prayer. Stay safe and in peace Julie.


Same from me Julie. I was hoping you would get some answer.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to you and your husband - it's great that you have good memories of her. --- sam



Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


----------



## iamsam

that does not sound good - tons of healing energy on its way to wrap her up in healing energy. hope this does the trick. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


No matter how much of a blessing it is for the person it is stilltough on those left behind- though it does help to know it is a blessing. Good that you could both with her. prayers for you all.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, prayers for your DH and family and you.
> Mellie, you are a wonder. Awesome seeing all the hats together like that.
> Gwen, love the wingspan.Agnes, as always I love your lace.
> Julie, hugs my friend.
> Home again. Left a day early as rain forecast for tomorrow. GYN NURSE just checking I got Cipro from Napa Wal-Mart.


What a relief it must have been that that was all she wanted. A shame couldn't have left a message saying somethin glike that- know they can't say much these daus for privacy but it does leave you worrying that something might be wrong.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> What a great acronym! And, yes, we do need that when we "frog" our work!


I use my Mattheew frog to remind me of this as well as frogging. I did know it but Pacer reminded me when they sent the cards etc over.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


Sounds like weak bones- what a terrible set back to what is usually such simple surgery these days. Unfortunately there will always be a few for whom it is not simple. Prayers going up.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you mail it you still pay duty if you are honest. The allowance is fairly generous, according to what I found. And there are some things that are really duty-free but can't remember exactly what. You always look at the list and anything that is going to have heavy duty you count in your allowance and then pay on the things that have less duty.


Yes, I had forgotten that, after 20 years in the post office, you'd think I'd remember the pain it was to do customs on incoming packages.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


Thanks for posting- I have come on to find out what happened. Will you be expected to come back for it? Not surprising you are tired. Emotional stress is exhausting. Must be a releif to have this part at least over and done with and to feel that it has gone well.
If Fale is not going to be resident in Australia anymore than any decisions that the tribunal makes will be irrelevant anyway so they couldn't really make a decision now that I think about it.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Thanks for posting- I have come on to find out what happened. Will you be expected to come back for it? Not surprising you are tired. Emotional stress is exhausting. Must be a releif to have this part at least over and done with and to feel that it has gone well.
> If Fale is not going to be resident in Australia anymore than any decisions that the tribunal makes will be irrelevant anyway so they couldn't really make a decision now that I think about it.


That is part of the reason for the adjournment.
I do not have to be in Australia- I can attend by telephone- as did Tom- Lupe's husband. Thank God all of Lupe's ranting did not come into the decision at all. They will have read it, and the much less emotional response from me, that I just want access to my husband.
They have not looked at the USB stick I sent - I may have to print it up myself, and send it to them. But hopefully that will be unnecessary.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


That is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


So sorry for your and your DHs loss, it is never easy to say goodbye. Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Had to do a quick read to catch up. The boys and I went to the church tonight to package donations to ship out to a small town that was devastated by tornadoes this past summer. We shipped 6 large boxes to the tune of $135+ for shipping costs. Needless to say that the contents are worth more than that in more ways than one. Matthew and I will ship more tomorrow. I need to get some nice sized boxes at work and get some packaging tape. I hope they will enjoy the gifts of warmth and love being sent their way. Good night everyone.


You are one busy lady. You do wonderful things though, helping people. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


Very glad that things seem to have gone well, hopefully things are starting to go in the right direction, only time will tell though. 
Rest and relax.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Kansas I just cringed when I read of what happened to your friend with the hip replacement. Prayers going up for her. How horribly painful for her. I can ust imagine (having both hips replaced) how unbelievably painful that must be. God be with her.


Oh wow, from me too, that just sounds painful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness didn't realize how late it was for me. I'm headed to bed. Prayers for all in need; especially for Spider, Julie, nittergma, and Sam. Safe travels and prayers for Cashmeregma also. Hugs, Peace & love winging it's way to all.
Night Night. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I am glad the tribunal is over for you.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Cape Breton Island, NS. It is so beautiful and peaceful here. The coach tour is great and so are the peop, e on it. Off to find some whales today. Hugs to all.


What an epic holiday you are having! But HOW can you possibly fit a whale into your luggage? :shock:


----------



## iamsam

but is he capable of making the decision especially with lupe around? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


----------



## TNS

That is so beautiful. Do be careful with your neck and shoulder, sorry it's painful. Can you get anyone to give you a gentle massage?


agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


At least this bit's over Julie and without any hysterics from Lupe. Take care of yourself, emotionally you must be exhausted. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## angelam

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much. Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


Spider I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I'm glad you and your DH were with her at the end and hope she had a peaceful passing. My condolences to all your family.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> At least this bit's over Julie and without any hysterics from Lupe. Take care of yourself, emotionally you must be exhausted. {{{hugs}}}


Same from me too.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> That is part of the reason for the adjournment.
> I do not have to be in Australia- I can attend by telephone- as did Tom- Lupe's husband. Thank God all of Lupe's ranting did not come into the decision at all. They will have read it, and the much less emotional response from me, that I just want access to my husband.
> They have not looked at the USB stick I sent - I may have to print it up myself, and send it to them. But hopefully that will be unnecessary.


I am glad that that is over, Julie, but sorry that you still have to wait for any real decision. I hope there is some way Fale can be assessed when he is not directly under the control of Lupe. I fear there is no length she will not go to to prevent that happening. At least you have finally been listened to, and not been dismissed as the sort of person Lupe tried to make you out to be.

When will you travel back home? Ringo will be so happy to see you!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


So sorry to hear of your loss, Spider. It is over 50 years since I lost my dear grandfather to Parkinson's, but I still remember what a terrible disease it is. I hope that soon, you will be able to concentrate on all those good memories that you share with those who loved her, but my thoughts are with you through the next few difficult weeks.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> When they marry outside their community, it is called being 'Yanked over' because they refer to the rest of us as 'Yankees'. Not terribly sure why because that term is usually used to refer to northerners by Southerners from below the Mason-Dixon line which was surveyed before the Civil War here (by about 100 years prior). And so many of the Amish live mostly in the north of the US. The young are not required to officially join the group until they turn 21. Many of them run pretty wild by anyone's standards until then. At that age they must formally join the religious organization or they marry outside of it. Quite a number of the young men 'yank over' for a young woman from outside.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Over here, in the UK, Yankee is widely used to describe anyone from the USA, regardless of which parts of the States they come from, or what might be supposed to have been their allegiance during the Civil War.


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


Very sorry to hear of your MIL's passing.


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, prayers for your DH and family and you.
> Mellie, you are a wonder. Awesome seeing all the hats together like that.
> Gwen, love the wingspan.Agnes, as always I love your lace.
> Julie, hugs my friend.
> Home again. Left a day early as rain forecast for tomorrow. GYN NURSE just checking I got Cipro from Napa Wal-Mart.


Relieved that was all the nurse wanted to say.


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Over here, in the UK, Yankee is widely used to describe anyone from the USA, regardless of which parts of the States they come from, or what might be supposed to have been their allegiance during the Civil War.


When my DH worked for an American company he once said something to his American boss about "....you Yanks... " and received the very angry reply, "I ain't no Yankee, I'm a Southern boy!"  :lol:


----------



## KateB

You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Relieved that was all the nurse wanted to say.


Ditto, Sassafrass

And prayers for Elaine


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> That is part of the reason for the adjournment.
> I do not have to be in Australia- I can attend by telephone- as did Tom- Lupe's husband. Thank God all of Lupe's ranting did not come into the decision at all. They will have read it, and the much less emotional response from me, that I just want access to my husband.
> They have not looked at the USB stick I sent - I may have to print it up myself, and send it to them. But hopefully that will be unnecessary.


Julie, it sounds positive, at this stage, for you. Rest now, the important personal appearance is done. As you said, the rest can be done by phone.


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't find any whales today but lovely scenary. Bought some wool and saw a demo of rug hooking. Just been out for a seafood super, very yummy. Sorry no time to catch up. Hugs to all. Londy and Purple


Purple, it is whale watching season here. Part 2 is beginning. Part one was the northward journey to where the babies are born. Part two is the return trip, with the babies. And they love to show off, lots of surface performances. Think about a trip to my part of the world around September to October. We even have a regular white whale called Migaloo.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hugs to you and your family at this time of loss. Your MIL is now in the arms of the angels and smiling down at her family.

Here is an angel to look over you.



Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I do remember that.
> It is an electrical storm- but forecast to clear by afternoon.


By the news reports, you had an absolutely hell on earth type of storm. Heavy rain, high wind, flash flooding and snow in the Blue Mountains, not far from Sydney.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, yes it is hard. He would give the shirt off his back, helped out a lot of people and was always ready to get them out of a rut when needed. He was the first one to realize I could drive with the best of them and keep up with them too.


Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Caren. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit..having problems with shoulder and neck, cant knit or use puter for long without getting a headache.
> Julie good luck with the tribunal,take it slow and don't rush explanations,answer what they ask and keep it to the point,will keep my fingers crossed.
> kind thought and hugs to all who need them.
> great pictures from all around,nice to see other places.
> finally finished Charlotte the forth shawl,couldn't get the edge right so have ended up with a scalloped edge,will call it my design feature,might try again when I feel better
> second pic is nearer the true colour


Beautiful shawl. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider my deepest condolences for the loss of your MIL. Even though it may have been a true blessing it is still a loss for your family. May God's grace wrap you in the angel's wings as you grieve this passing.


From me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is part of the reason for the adjournment.
> I do not have to be in Australia- I can attend by telephone- as did Tom- Lupe's husband. Thank God all of Lupe's ranting did not come into the decision at all. They will have read it, and the much less emotional response from me, that I just want access to my husband.
> They have not looked at the USB stick I sent - I may have to print it up myself, and send it to them. But hopefully that will be unnecessary.


Mmm, well I guess that makes sense now that things are a bit up in the air with her taking him back to NZ. Good grief. At least it is behind you now and you can attend by phone next time. When do you head home?


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


Oh dear.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


I love the pumpkin hat. You always knit the cutest things. I'm looking forward to seeing the blanket...I know it will be special!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Very glad that things seem to have gone well, hopefully things are starting to go in the right direction, only time will tell though.
> Rest and relax.


Tomorrow I will catch up on the washing- Not sure yet what I will do Friday- need to check the bank balance! Sunday I need to find somewhere to stay for the last two nights- I have been told someone will help, but have not had confirmation. I am just so relived I can get back to normal. I am going to have to locate this through 'my posts' I am tied still and need to lie down.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I did check the website and nothing. I've made a selection of the chunk brava.....glad you have had luck with it. Makes me feel more comfortable.
> 
> The wedding is the 26th of Oct.; a week from this coming Sunday.


My anniversary was Oct. 26!! If my husband had lived we would have celebrated our 60th anniversary. (I was a child bride--well, almost at 17!)
Wishing the happy couple all the best...it won't be long now!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

I think I have read to the bottom of page 76- but I am going to have to go to bed!


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry but so glad she's no longer suffering. She's with the Father with a wonderful healthy body!!
My prayers will be with you and her family for comfort.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night. 

Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier. 

Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have read to the bottom of page 76- but I am going to have to go to bed!


Nite nite sleep well Julie. hugs for you..


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


I will keep your friend in prayer. I know she went through a lot of pain. Praying everything will go well for her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


I'm sorry there was really no definite decision.
I know it was exhausting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> When my DH worked for an American company he once said something to his American boss about "....you Yanks... " and received the very angry reply, "I ain't no Yankee, I'm a Southern boy!"  :lol:


LOL!! Yes, some southerners are still fighting that "War of Northern Aggression". They really need to get a grip!!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


That is very cute. Love it
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


How devastating for the whole family. They will be in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Prayers for you all Spider.


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas-g-ma, What a terrible thing to happen. Prayers bring sent.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Tomorrow I will catch up on the washing- Not sure yet what I will do Friday- need to check the bank balance! Sunday I need to find somewhere to stay for the last two nights- I have been told someone will help, but have not had confirmation. I am just so relived I can get back to normal. I am going to have to locate this through 'my posts' I am tied still and need to lie down.


Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
if I have missed anyone out,sorry
Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now 
(((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


Good morning, Caren! Coffee and croissant look delish!! Lovely sky. Hope you have time today to do something fun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


So sorry you're still in pain. Hope Quinn is soon well
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Julie time to unwind a little now and rest. Still in my prayers though.


----------



## Normaedern

KateB, this is very sad. Prayers being sent to Elaine


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


Glad you have been heard finally. It is a shame that you have to wait so long to find the outcome of it. hugs to you.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


Sooooooo cute, Girl you are fast :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> The days seem to fly by. I seem to just get farther behind and I try to catch up but by night I am just to tired to do much.
> Hope all came out well for Julie, Gwen I am sure you are swamped. The rest I hope are all well and safe.


Spider, prayers are going up now, things like this is never easy.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Coffee and croissant look delish!! Lovely sky. Hope you have time today to do something fun!
> Junek


I will have fun on the week end as it is Punkin chunkin. Going to go check on Amy at some point today. Laundry day and sorting through craft supplies to decide what stays in the house and what goes to the new craft area in the barn.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


So sorry to hear this Kate. Why is it that some families seem to get one problem after another. Sending good vibes her way and hope that another scan will have a better outcome for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


Poor little fellow I do hope he feels better soon. sorry to hear your neck and shoulder are still not playing nice. 
HUGS back to you


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


Well at least it has started, they heard you and listened, now stand on your faith, and know things will workout this time. Sorry for the gap in time, but that to will work out,


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for coffee and my favourite breakfast - croissant. Mmmmm lovely. That is a beautiful sky, you have managed to capture it well. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


OH no that is not good at all. I will keep them in my thoughts, hope for a good outcome after the scan.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for coffee and my favourite breakfast - croissant. Mmmmm lovely. That is a beautiful sky, you have managed to capture it well. Thank you.


Good morning Angela. You are most welcome I so enjoy sharing.Thank you I do my best to capture the beauty that I see and share with others.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> So sorry you're still in pain. Hope Quinn is soon well
> Hugs,
> Junek


My sentiments too.


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> Ditto, Sassafrass
> 
> And prayers for Elaine


Double ditto


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have read to the bottom of page 76- but I am going to have to go to bed!


Rest well my friend :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers going up for your friend and for Elaine, DH and the rest of the family.



KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


Wonderful breakfast, yummy :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren, as always thanks for the wonderful breakfast and photo of the sky. Things will be very busy with your bunch this weekend. Hope Amy is doing fine.

Spider - condolences on your MIL's passing - prayers and hugs.

KansasGma - so sorry to hear of your friend's ordeal...sounds very painful and terrifying. Prayers and hugs for her and all her friends.

Hope Quinn is feeling better soon.

Julie - glad that the tribunal went well. I know there weren't any decisions made for Fale's future, but were you able to get a recent update as to if he's back in Australia and how his health is?

Have a safe trip back.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Wonderful breakfast, yummy :-D


Glad you like it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, as always thanks for the wonderful breakfast and photo of the sky. Things will be very busy with your bunch this weekend. Hope Amy is doing fine.
> 
> Yes we will be very busy. Seth is going to be coming along seems how he has been out "helping" with the catapult from the beginning. DJ will also be there, so lots of fun to be had. A whole new location to explore. Yes Amy is doing good thanks. Should be all good when time to leave in 2 weeks. Not that I am counting or anything.


----------



## gagesmom

all caught up now and I am sending up prayers for those who are in need of them.

Julie- I am ever so pleased to hear that you were listened to and now your side of this situation has been heard. I am also happy to hear that the way Lupe has made you out to be was seen as not true at this hearing. I am glad that this is behind you now and the truth has been noted.


----------



## NanaCaren

A halloween funny for everyone


----------



## gagesmom

Bwahahahahahahaha I love it Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha I love it Caren.


 :-D :-D :-D had to share fort he giggle factor.


----------



## cmaliza

Morning...I was going through some of my KAP pictures. I remember someone asked for a picture of Ohio Kathy...here are a couple...plus a couple more...


----------



## gagesmom

Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart. 

We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Wow just read from page 41 to here.....
> 
> Betty and Barbara-beautiful pic
> Sugar-6 months old already
> Machriste- Bless you
> AZ- glad to hear you and Alan are enjoying life again
> Patches-so happy you are back
> Sam- I feel for you and your sinus issues
> Julie- praying for you and the tribunal hearing
> Cmaliza-I agree we are one big family on kp
> Pammie and Busybeeworker-Thank you for you comments on my hats
> Nittergma-hope you feel better soon
> Martina-happy to hear you have had a great visit
> Darowil- look at that fantastic haul
> Purple and Londy-have fun whale watching
> NanaCaren-sorry to hear of your friends passing.
> GrandmaPaula-love your dd's response to race.
> Bonnie- I am in Fergus about 20 minutes from Mount Forest, a lot of the ladies and some families come in for groceries, shoes etc.
> Agnes-Charlotte the 4th looks fantastic.
> Normadern- I swim like the Titanic floats.....glub, glub, glub.
> Sassafras-keeping you in my prayers regarding your health issues.
> 
> Yesterday was Thanksgiving here in Canada. I offered to work for a few hours yesterday(we were closed)stocking and such. I came home from work to this beautiful turkey Greg had made.
> 
> Off I go. I finished a pumpkin hat last night for my friends baby and am going to make a pair of booties to match. Will post them later.


~~~WOW....does that look yummy! He's a keeper, for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spider, my condolences to you & DH & family on the loss of your MIL. Never easy to lose your mom.
> Kansas gma, your poor friend, bad enough. Have hip surgery without having a second surgery, I hope they can get her fixed up.
> 
> Desert Joy, glad there was no bad news from the nurse, hope the UTI is getting better.
> 
> Melody, that hat is too cute.
> 
> Daralene, safe travels for tomorrow.
> 
> Betty, I think you must have the cleanest house in the word, I would be ashamed to have you come to my dusty house. Especially ver the summer when I spend so much time outside.
> 
> Julie, praying all ges well at the Tribunal.


My feeling is that all is well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Sounds like weak bones- what a terrible set back to what is usually such simple surgery these days. Unfortunately there will always be a few for whom it is not simple. Prayers going up.


No, the ortho dr had commented she had really strong bones and was very surprised it had happened.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's concert is going on at the same time as Julie's tribunal. I hadn't put that together till just now. It is from 8 pm- 10 pm and Julie's is the same time but Australian time 11 am - 1pm. Wishing them both well. Julie loves music. Wish she could be at the concert but I know the tribunal is something that needs to be done.
> 
> So sad for the friend whose bad hip was missed and then the hip replacement caused the thigh bone to break. I imagine that would be very painful and she has probably had a lot of pain to begin with. Hope the surgery tomorrow goes well and that her healing is speedy and complete.


Having attended the Hearing I now won't have qualms when it comes to my turn to be present by telephone. I must be more diligent in keeping my diary.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


Oh, how sad-- hope it is a false alarm. Prayers coming her way and for her mom. Must be such a worry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> At least you were heard Julie, but thanks to Lupe taking Fale outof the country, now you have to wait. I hope you feel peace that you got to explain your side and I hope the waiting won't be too hard.


It is a busy time of year - with Christmas, and both the GK's have their Birthdays. One of the first things I must do when I get home, after collecting Ringo, is parcel up DGS Birthday present for him (more Meccano [Erector]) so it will go quickly, especially with Ruthie from Balmaha coming to stay and my first KP visitor PamelaF both at the same time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider my deepest condolences for the loss of your MIL. Even though it may have been a true blessing it is still a loss for your family. May God's grace wrap you in the angel's wings as you grieve this passing.


ditto


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


Love the pix, as usual, but the hugs were MOST appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers that mom and baby are ok.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Before I forget....
Daralene - condolences on the passing of your cousin. I hope the good memories bring yo some comfort.
PurpleFi & Londy - so glad you are continuing your great oddessy, and thanks for sharing it with us! Again, what a treat to meet you both!
Welcome to all the newbies
Sam - glad you are improving & getting back to the ol'self!
Melody - congrats on your super evaluation....but it si not a surprise to any of us here!
Tami - the fall colors in MI are beautiful....as they are here in Ohio!
Gwen - your shawl is lovely! Be careful not to outshine the bride!
SOOO many recipes...I'm hungry!
Sugar - sucha lovely photo of Serena - a real cutie-pie!
Happy Thanksgiving to all of our Canadian sisters. We are thankful for all of you!
Is there a traditional meal, like we usually have turkey?
Designer - the murals are great! What a task and honor.
Gwen - good looking family!
Caren - condolences on the loss of your red-truck friend. Unexpected loss can really rock you...treasure the memories.

I still have 20+ pages to read to catch up. Today is a traveling day, so by tonight I'll be even further behind!
If I have forgotten anyone, it's unintentional. Peace & comfort to all. Stay safe from the storms hitting many parts of the US, stay warm or cool as is your want. Julie, you know you are always in our concerns...wishing for the best.
Off to pack, and try to read a bit more.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


So sorry Quinn is suffering-- it is always hard on us when our little ones have problems. He is such a cutie, as are all the wee ones on here. Take care of that neck/shoulders issue, hope it is better today. Hugs right back!


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> My uncle too. My gran used to say that she was coming back as a man and my uncle (her DS) always replied that he wasn't coming back, in fact he wasn't going......and so far at 82 he's kept his word!


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Good Evening Dear Sisters & Brothers of My Heart,
> Linda, I am so very sorry your MIL has passed away. This will be a difficult year for your DH with all the special occasions throughout the year without her. I know you will be very loving and supportive. That is who you are. Prayers will be lifted for you and your family.
> Caren, thank you for the encouragement. I wish I had three balls of this thread but only have two, which will be 438 yards. I am going to order a Chiagoo Bamboo circular needle in whatever size I need. The label says 2 so I figure a 3 or 4. I loved yours done in the Rozetti?
> Mel, your little hat is adorable and I am sure that blanket will be ready with time to spare.
> Joy, you are so sweet. I appreciate your kind comments. I am very humbled by my family
> Bonnie, my house is way past due a good cleaning. I have let it slide to do all this deadline knitting for Allyson. I have to have it clean by holidays as our home is always the gathering place. Through I am a big moma, there never seems to be enough of me to spread every where I am needed.
> I am so anxious to hear from Julie as I aam sure you all are.
> Must go and knit a while. Sending you all a great big ((((((((((HUG)))))))))), Betty


Julie is doing just fine, Betty! Middle of the night-had to take pain meds- sitting knitting my lovely yarn from Morris and Sons it is painted blues and greens- I look forward to showing you!
I agree with whoever else it was, who said you have to have the cleanest house there is Betty! with all the scrubbing you do! Good thing you can't see mine!!!!! nearly at bottom page 77.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


No sunrise here. Woke to rain, fog and not sure what the temps are today. Of course it would be raining. I'm traveling today. :lol: :lol: :lol: Not hard rain though, so let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, as always thanks for the wonderful breakfast and photo of the sky. Things will be very busy with your bunch this weekend. Hope Amy is doing fine.
> 
> Yes we will be very busy. Seth is going to be coming along seems how he has been out "helping" with the catapult from the beginning. DJ will also be there, so lots of fun to be had. A whole new location to explore. Yes Amy is doing good thanks. Should be all good when time to leave in 2 weeks. Not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Seth is such a cutie and how wonderful that you have him in the kitchen. I taught cooking/nutrition and loved having my grandkids in the kitchen with me. Glafd Amy is doing well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D :-D had to share fort he giggle factor.


Got to try to paint a "word pix" for exercise today and see if they will laugh about it. LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart.
> 
> We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


Gage has good taste-- nice outfit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I hope you feel some relief in that you said it seemed to go well and that they heard you. So sorry that you now have to wait again. Rest well dear Julie. Will you have to return to Australia after the 3 months again? Will continually lift you up in prayer. Stay safe and in peace Julie.


I have a tremendous feeling of relief, Gwen dinna fear as Kate might say. I am not overly anxious at the delay- but will be contacting Fofoa as soon as I can. she always has been more inclined to listen to me- and more inclined to share. However I will also be contacting Age concern and The Ministry of Social Development pronto.
There is NO way I can afford to return to Australia! I will do it by phone. And no worries there because I have seen how it is all set up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Same from me Julie. I was hoping you would get some answer.


Don't worry Spider- I am not worrying now- I feel I have much more certainty. And again condolences in your loss.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am glad the tribunal is over for you.


One down, one to come in January- but I know much better what to expect- and I am putting it over to what my dad used to call 'His Higher Power'.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Not caught up yet but I am so sorry that Fale's decision wasn't in person when he could actually see you were alive and know you loved him. I hope the tribunal could see how they timed this so you would spend all this money and not get to see Fale. I guess we have to accept what is and the reality that it goes on for another 3 months. So glad you can do it by phone. Wish they could have had Fale attend by phone and speak with you, unless of course Lupe was coaching him.

How are you Julie????? I hope you are ok with the delay. My thinking is that they would of course decide you could have access to your husband. As to place of residence, perhaps that is all that is up in the air. Hope you will now have a decision soon that you can speak with and have times to time see Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> but is he capable of making the decision especially with lupe around? --- sam


Debatable, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> One down, one to come in January- but I know much better what to expect- and I am putting it over to what my dad used to call 'His Higher Power'.


Relieved to hear this Julie. That answers my question as to how you are. That is a wonderful and inspirational attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond. 


TNS said:


> What an epic holiday you are having! But HOW can you possibly fit a whale into your luggage? :shock:


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, that turkey looks soooooooo yummy. Can you share Greg's recipe?


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart.
> 
> We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


Yes, it happens so quickly. Don't blink. It just goes by all too quickly, but then each age has its joys and rewards as you see them go forth into the world. My grandchildren are now that age and older. What a terrific outfit. He will look so handsome in that color shirt.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> .
> Where do I go to see pics of the traveling vine scarf from the workshop. Ya'll have talked me into it so wish me luck.
> Gotta run...Betty


~~~Bulldog, I want to try it, too. I have a poncho pattern that is basically a rectangle, and then is sewn together to form a poncho. I think this would be a good pattern to use. We can help each other along.
Go to the list of workshops...I forget the number, but just read through the list..it is there. The workshop has 19 pages, if I recall rightly. Happy knitting!

I found it.....it is #21, Traveling Vine Workshop with Lurker2, March 26, 2013


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep her in prayer.


KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Having attended the Hearing I now won't have qualms when it comes to my turn to be present by telephone. I must be more diligent in keeping my diary.


That is good Julie. A lot less expense, of course this time it was hoping for a visit with Fale in addition to the tribunal.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Having attended the Hearing I now won't have qualms when it comes to my turn to be present by telephone. I must be more diligent in keeping my diary.


I have found that keeping good records is a big help in matter like this. It is good to know you can attend via phone next time, makes things less worrisome for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a busy time of year - with Christmas, and both the GK's have their Birthdays. One of the first things I must do when I get home, after collecting Ringo, is parcel up DGS Birthday present for him (more Meccano [Erector]) so it will go quickly, especially with Ruthie from Balmaha coming to stay and my first KP visitor PamelaF both at the same time!


You will be busy for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is probably a good thing, except that your hip is hurting so. Makes it hard to get things done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes, hope little Quinn's medicine does the job. Do you know yet what is causing the problem with neck and shoulders with you yet? Sure hope they can do something to get you out of pain.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the pix, as usual, but the hugs were MOST appreciated.


Glad you like the pictures and you are very welcome for the hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> At least this bit's over Julie and without any hysterics from Lupe. Take care of yourself, emotionally you must be exhausted. {{{hugs}}}


Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
I think it is time for a group hug!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD just texted me to say her dress has arrived.


jknappva said:


> My anniversary was Oct. 26!! If my husband had lived we would have celebrated our 60th anniversary. (I was a child bride--well, almost at 17!)
> Wishing the happy couple all the best...it won't be long now!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wouldn't the sky colors make a gorgeous yarn....


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


----------



## purl2diva

Condolences to Spider and family.

Prayers for Elaine. I also have a friend whose DIL is carrying a baby with a heart defect. Difficult and anxious times.

Julie-pleased that you feel good about your experience and that you can do the next phase by phone. Prayers continuing for you and Fale.

Agnes-hope that Quinn is feeling better soon and that you will be pain free soon. That really puts a crimp in your knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Same from me too.


Thanks Lin!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: re: a whale in the suitcase.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> No sunrise here. Woke to rain, fog and not sure what the temps are today. Of course it would be raining. I'm traveling today. :lol: :lol: :lol: Not hard rain though, so let's hope it stays that way.


Drive careful even if it isn't raining hard, the roads can be slippery with the falling leaves covering them. The fog is no picnic to drives in either.

The leaves are covering the pond nicely in many areas since the wind the past few days.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really. And speaking of names for groups, I've watched "Breaking Amish" a few times and they referred to non-Amish as English. Guess it depends on the area and group.

When I was a child I was teased because my mom was "a Yankee". I ran home crying and told her I didn't care if she was a Yankee, I loved her anyway.


jknappva said:


> LOL!! Yes, some southerners are still fighting that "War of Northern Aggression". They really need to get a grip!!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

So Sorry to hear Quinn is sick. Prayers that he will recover quickly.


agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Wouldn't the sky colors make a gorgeous yarn....


Yes they sure would, it would make a lovely shawl if it worked out right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Let us know if it will be televised again. It was so fun watching it.


NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, as always thanks for the wonderful breakfast and photo of the sky. Things will be very busy with your bunch this weekend. Hope Amy is doing fine.
> 
> Yes we will be very busy. Seth is going to be coming along seems how he has been out "helping" with the catapult from the beginning. DJ will also be there, so lots of fun to be had. A whole new location to explore. Yes Amy is doing good thanks. Should be all good when time to leave in 2 weeks. Not that I am counting or anything.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I am glad that that is over, Julie, but sorry that you still have to wait for any real decision. I hope there is some way Fale can be assessed when he is not directly under the control of Lupe. I fear there is no length she will not go to to prevent that happening. At least you have finally been listened to, and not been dismissed as the sort of person Lupe tried to make you out to be.
> 
> When will you travel back home? Ringo will be so happy to see you!


I am feeling quite accepting of the reasons for the adjournment. I think he will be far better off in the care of Fofoa (he really hates poor Ringo's fluff) so I won't have that hassle this way round- plus I will be able to get the ladies who have Rufus to bring him round to see Fale. Fofoa helps me get my grammar right- whereas Fale let me get away with some awful blunders. 
I travel on Tuesday- and I too will be glad to see my little companion- I wonder if this time he will pretend again that he does not know me?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
> I think it is time for a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


Yes knitting is very therapeutic indeed. I'm in on the group hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie do you know where in NZ that Fale is? Who is is living with there?


Lurker 2 said:


> Having attended the Hearing I now won't have qualms when it comes to my turn to be present by telephone. I must be more diligent in keeping my diary.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Relieved that was all the nurse wanted to say.


I agree with Kate!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just texted me to say her dress has arrived.


YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One less thing to have to worry about. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Ditto, Sassafrass
> 
> And prayers for Elaine


And prayers from me.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, it sounds positive, at this stage, for you. Rest now, the important personal appearance is done. As you said, the rest can be done by phone.


I believe so! Good old Aussie!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond.


Do you think that the whales have been 'lurking' on the KTP, knew she was looking for them, so avoided being kidnapped by Purple? :XD: or did Mr P tell them in order to avoid all the digging?? :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Let us know if it will be televised again. It was so fun watching it.


I will definitely let you know if and when. I hope it is seems how it is a different bunch from what I have heard. I am hoping to get video of a lot of it myself or one of our group. I have promised a sneak peek to a few people. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> By the news reports, you had an absolutely hell on earth type of storm. Heavy rain, high wind, flash flooding and snow in the Blue Mountains, not far from Sydney.


Not as severe in the centre of the city, though!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, well I guess that makes sense now that things are a bit up in the air with her taking him back to NZ. Good grief. At least it is behind you now and you can attend by phone next time. When do you head home?


mid-day 21st- arriving early evening NZ


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Nite nite sleep well Julie. hugs for you..


got up for the pain meds- and a comfort stop almost time to lie down again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit.....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry there was really no definite decision.
> I know it was exhausting.
> Junek


Given Fale's and Lupe's non-attendance we were actually lucky that they chose to hear me. bottom page 80


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Finished up this baby hat for my friend Amy who had baby Wyatt on the 10th of October. I made 2 leaves and attached them to the hat. I think it is so cute.
> 
> I am almost halfway through knitting the baby blanket for my nephew and his gf's baby boy due in January. I want to get it done before this weekend coming up as they are having a baby shower and would like to have it done.


~~~You are right...VERY cute! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> Good evening all, I am going to start reading backwards I am so far behind.
> Asking for prayers tonight for my dh's family. My mother in law of 41 years passed away last nights he and I were with her and she has had a tough spring and summer and fall. She was battling Parkinson's and it was a true blessing. We will miss her and will always remember her and the good times, but for the next few days it will be kinda tough.
> 
> ~~~Sincere condolences, Spider. Treasure the good memories and be relieved she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Drive careful even if it isn't raining hard, the roads can be slippery with the falling leaves covering them. The fog is no picnic to drives in either.
> 
> The leaves are covering the pond nicely in many areas since the wind the past few days.


Beautiful photo. I must get off here but wanted to know Julie was ok. Hugs all. Will get ready to leave now.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't find any whales today but lovely scenary. Bought some wool and saw a demo of rug hooking. Just been out for a seafood super, very yummy. Sorry no time to catch up. Hugs to all. Londy and Purple


~~~Sorry you didn't get to see any whales, but I'm sure you two are still having a whale of a good time! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling quite accepting of the reasons for the adjournment. I think he will be far better off in the care of Fofoa (he really hates poor Ringo's fluff) so I won't have that hassle this way round- plus I will be able to get the ladies who have Rufus to bring him round to see Fale. Fofoa helps me get my grammar right- whereas Fale let me get away with some awful blunders.
> I travel on Tuesday- and I too will be glad to see my little companion- I wonder if this time he will pretend again that he does not know me?


Hope this is what happens Julie. That would be so wonderful, if that is your wish too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sorry you didn't get to see any whales, but I'm sure you two are still having a whale of a good time! :lol:


Well done. Love the play on words. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I'm sure it is true.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Mostly a good day, meeting in the morning went well, nice lunch with friends at Center. Spent the afternoon and early evening finishing up inventory/tags/etc for the Art Center stuff, ready to deliver on Fri.
> 
> Then got a call from dear friend who had hip replacement surgery Monday, thought she was doing fine. When they got her up the second time to walk, her thigh bone broke just below the rod they put in. Back to surgery again tomorrow for longer rod and reinforcements for the bone. Could sure use some prayers for her. Was so hopeful this would help ease her pain, etc, and she would feel good again. They missed the hip problem, thinking it was her back for so long, then she had to wait nearly a month for the surgery.


~~~Your friend is fully wrapped in comforting and healing energies & prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Given Fale's and Lupe's non-attendance we were actually lucky that they chose to hear me. bottom page 80


Perhaps only because you came so far at such expense.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so funny with me and house cleaning. If I have a good day I get a lot done now that I can stand for more than 15 min. at a time, but then the next day I end up in bed the whole day sleeping other than to get up long enough to make a mess again. :roll: :shock: :shock: I always think I will get ahead but.....think you all understand except for the ones who actually do keep up.


~~~I'm with you! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from attending the Tribunal. I am very tired- but all seemed to go well- my point was made that my aim was to have reasonable access to my husband.
> It has been adjourned for three months, to see what Fale ends up deciding.


~~~Good news! I hope they will not rely on Lupe to relay what Fale decides. There needs to be an independent investigator. I hope that was part of the decision. Rest well, dear friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond.


 :lol: (reurple taking home a whale.)


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> Over here, in the UK, Yankee is widely used to describe anyone from the USA, regardless of which parts of the States they come from, or what might be supposed to have been their allegiance during the Civil War.


~~~True...the speaker of the term "Yank" or "Yankee" determines the definition of the word. Interesting....I've known that, but hadn't voiced it specifically. I wonder how many other words have that same stipulation?


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


I so hope that the scan just had a glitch and it was just something not to do with the baby, prayers that the next scan comes out clean and not problems with the baby or mom.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


~~~Oh my, certainly loads of prayers and soothing vibes for the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sky was putting on a spectacular show. My phone doesn't get the colours quite right but still beautiful. My good nest you were all very chatty last night.
> 
> Today's coffee and the best of the photos from earlier.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to all those in need. My sincere sympathy to those who have lost loved ones recently. (((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))) because who couldn't use a hug.


Ooh yum, I have my coffee, a croissant would be wonderful. 
Lovely sky, it's a gorgeous day here, I've already gotten the bedding washed and out on the line to dry, another load in the wash, the kitchen cleaned, iced tea made, potatoes boiled and cooling for Cinnamon Rolls, and now I am relaxing for a bit with you all. 
Group hugs from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 wrote:
I do remember that.
It is an electrical storm- but forecast to clear by afternoon.



busyworkerbee said:


> By the news reports, you had an absolutely hell on earth type of storm. Heavy rain, high wind, flash flooding and snow in the Blue Mountains, not far from Sydney.


~~~Glad you are safe!


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


I hope that the meds work quickly and he's feeling better soon. It's so hard when little ones are sick, you can't explain what the problem is and they can't verbalise what hurts.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, I hope things will turn out well for Elaine, what a worry.

June, funny about the " War of Northern Aggression" but aren't there still places that fly the confederate flag? I think I have seen that on TV, haven't been there but would like to go.
Last night we watched a documentary about the Irish Brigade & their part in the Civil War, very interesting but what a waste of so many lives. I wonder what smart man thought it was a good idea to have young men line up & march across a field into the range of gattling guns & cannons, how stupid! It must have completely decimated the male population of the country for at least a generation, just like WW1 & 2.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum, I have my coffee, a croissant would be wonderful.
> Lovely sky, it's a gorgeous day here, I've already gotten the bedding washed and out on the line to dry, another load in the wash, the kitchen cleaned, iced tea made, potatoes boiled and cooling for Cinnamon Rolls, and now I am relaxing for a bit with you all.
> Group hugs from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!, you must have been up at the crack of dawn.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have read to the bottom of page 76- but I am going to have to go to bed!


~~~You deserve the rest! You need time & rest to absorb the whole procedure and what is to come next. I hope you can be assured that Fale will not be coerced by Lupe. How did Tom behave during the hearing?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, hope Quinn is feeling better soon, never fun having a sick little ones, especially when they can't tell you what hurts.
Before I had my shoulder surgery I used Salonpas patches on my shoulder & neck, they helped alot, do you have something like that in the UK, if so, it might be worth a try.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren, as always thanks for the wonderful breakfast and photo of the sky. Things will be very busy with your bunch this weekend. Hope Amy is doing fine.
> 
> Yes we will be very busy. Seth is going to be coming along seems how he has been out "helping" with the catapult from the beginning. DJ will also be there, so lots of fun to be had. A whole new location to explore. Yes Amy is doing good thanks. Should be all good when time to leave in 2 weeks. Not that I am counting or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> The two together will definitely keep you on your toes at Punkin Chunkin, but it will be so much fun, you'll sleep well. lolol
> Glad that Amy is doing so well.
> LOL! You aren't excited to go are you? lol :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart.
> 
> We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


He did good on his choice, that is a great outfit.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
> I think it is time for a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just texted me to say her dress has arrived.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Drive careful even if it isn't raining hard, the roads can be slippery with the falling leaves covering them. The fog is no picnic to drives in either.
> 
> The leaves are covering the pond nicely in many areas since the wind the past few days.


It looks so peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Really. And speaking of names for groups, I've watched "Breaking Amish" a few times and they referred to non-Amish as English. Guess it depends on the area and group.
> 
> When I was a child I was teased because my mom was "a Yankee". I ran home crying and told her I didn't care if she was a Yankee, I loved her anyway.


Oh no! I bet that gave her bit of a start. LOL! Kids can be so mean sometimes though.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling quite accepting of the reasons for the adjournment. I think he will be far better off in the care of Fofoa (he really hates poor Ringo's fluff) so I won't have that hassle this way round- plus I will be able to get the ladies who have Rufus to bring him round to see Fale. Fofoa helps me get my grammar right- whereas Fale let me get away with some awful blunders.
> I travel on Tuesday- and I too will be glad to see my little companion- I wonder if this time he will pretend again that he does not know me?


Oh, is he staying with Fofoa? That would hopefully be a great blessing if she's staying in NZ, as she's much more accomodating. 
Pups are so funny, the certainly can get moody, Buster was giving me a look yesterday because I wouldn't let him eat Ryssas food after he finished his own, lol, I told him not to look at me in that tone of voice, he looked down in shame, then looked back up with a look that said, okay, it's all good now, can I eat it now. LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Do you think that the whales have been 'lurking' on the KTP, knew she was looking for them, so avoided being kidnapped by Purple? :XD: or did Mr P tell them in order to avoid all the digging?? :XD:


LOLOL!!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I will definitely let you know if and when. I hope it is seems how it is a different bunch from what I have heard. I am hoping to get video of a lot of it myself or one of our group. I have promised a sneak peek to a few people. :roll:



Sure hope they televise it, so much fun to watch.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: re: a whale in the suitcase.


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: and for one in the pond! Wonder how Buddha will react?


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Yes knitting is very therapeutic indeed. I'm in on the group hugs


~~~me, too!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: and for one on the pond! Wonder how Buddha will react?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD: and for one on the pond! Wonder how Buddha will react?


He may not look so calm and serene!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> He may not look so calm and serene!! :roll: :roll:


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart.
> 
> We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


The boys' got taste! He's going to grow up into one smart young man.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, have a GREAT day all, Julie, be careful traveling around out in the weather. 
I'm off to knit a bit, if all goes to plan, I have nowhere I need to be today, so I am going to watch Murder on the Orient Express and knit, maybe even read a bit. 
HUGS Again to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I will have fun on the week end as it is Punkin chunkin. Going to go check on Amy at some point today. Laundry day and sorting through craft supplies to decide what stays in the house and what goes to the new craft area in the barn.


I'd forgotten that Punkin Chunkin is taped before Thaksgiving!!
Hope you have a fun time and the Black Pearl Smasher is a winner!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


Love it!!! Thanks, Caren!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Last night we went shopping for our nephews baby shower coming up this Sunday. Greg, Gage and I all picked stuff and put it in the cart.
> 
> We went looking for pants for Gage as well. He has grown taller and his pants are all to short. Today is picture day and he picked a shirt off the rack and said he liked it.(long sleeve button up)I told him that it would look nice with a pair of Jeans(this boy never wears jeans, ever). So he tried on a few pairs of jeans and found a pair that fit. Then we looked for a belt. My baby is growing up so quickly in more ways then one. I am so happy, yet so sad at the same time.


Can't wait to see the picture. He chose well!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just texted me to say her dress has arrived.


I do hope we can see some pictures of you and both of your DD's in your wedding finery if not the wedding. I would understand them not wanting wedding pictures online.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Drive careful even if it isn't raining hard, the roads can be slippery with the falling leaves covering them. The fog is no picnic to drives in either.
> 
> The leaves are covering the pond nicely in many areas since the wind the past few days.


You have such a lovely spot. Thank you for sharing it!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I hope things will turn out well for Elaine, what a worry.
> 
> June, funny about the " War of Northern Aggression" but aren't there still places that fly the confederate flag? I think I have seen that on TV, haven't been there but would like to go.
> Last night we watched a documentary about the Irish Brigade & their part in the Civil War, very interesting but what a waste of so many lives. I wonder what smart man thought it was a good idea to have young men line up & march across a field into the range of gattling guns & cannons, how stupid! It must have completely decimated the male population of the country for at least a generation, just like WW1 & 2.


It was a terrible loss of lives. I was watching a tv program last night. They said there were 750,000 killed in that War. 7% of the population at that time. They said that if that percentage of the U.S. population was killed today, it would equal 7 million. And, of course, almost all were the fighting men. (Of course, there were some civilian casualties, too) But I've also heard that disease killed more than the actual fighting. And you have to consider, too, the hardship the families went through when the men were away. Terrible times!!!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


Tango is sure getting pretty!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Good that the tribunal is passed Julie and that you were able to get your points across, pity that you have to wait for outcome.Hope that you have had some help with accommodation and that bank balance is better than you hope.
> kind thoughts and hugs for those who have lost family and friends,wishing all with health issues good results,Joy great that there was no awful news regarding nurses phone messages.
> Pictures look great,Melody the pumpkin hat is lovely.
> Sam hope mouth and arm less painful...when does the cast come off?
> if I have missed anyone out,sorry
> Quinn is unwell he seems to have picked up some kind of bug,small blisters in mouth and on skin been to Dr's and has medication
> neck and shoulder still painful,so will finish now
> (((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))) for everyone


I am so sorry you are still in pain, Does that mean the headaches are still worrying you?
Sorry for the typos in that last message- I need to vacuum the laptop again! I will email both the Clerk of the Meeting and David Cooper who was my support person today. I need to contact them both if only to say how grateful I am for what they have already done for me. Tom the Clerk is 1st Violin in the Sydney Opera Orchestra- a little embarrassed that at the moment it is their 'light season' (The King and I) But they have Lisa McCune who is a bit of a heart throb in Aussie forget just what parts she has taken, and Teddy Tahu Rhodes (?sp.)
who is a New Zealand (bass ?)singer. And I am sure is great fun. I told him of my Mwyffanwy who could have been a fiery violinist, but she broke her arm (may have been when she fell out of her bunk bed at ten) and when she was out of the cast her too young teacher was angry with her when she said her arm was sore still, and Mwyffanwy typically refused to go back for more argument over whether she could hold her violin. The other things you mention I still have to sort out. Typically for me it is still middle of the night- well 4 am., which given I am now adjusting to Sydney time- is a normal wake up for me
I do hope you are all recovered in time for your trip in November!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie time to unwind a little now and rest. Still in my prayers though.


Doing my usual 'up down' but thanks so much Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you have been heard finally. It is a shame that you have to wait so long to find the outcome of it. hugs to you.


It is a good feeling. Especially that I no longer feel afraid of them. the three months to January will go quickly enough.
Hugs to you too, dear. I am starting to worry that there seems to be no sign of that parcel I sent you yet?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Well at least it has started, they heard you and listened, now stand on your faith, and know things will workout this time. Sorry for the gap in time, but that to will work out,


I keep going back to that line towards the end of Psalm 55- Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and he shall sustain thee- I do feel sustained. How could I not when I have so many keeping positive thoughts for me, around the globe?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Rest well my friend :-D


Thanks, Jessie! and being me and the 'jack in a box' I will be fine!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> 
> Julie - glad that the tribunal went well. I know there weren't any decisions made for Fale's future, but were you able to get a recent update as to if he's back in Australia and how his health is?
> 
> Have a safe trip back.


Tom (Ah-Kau) I now know, (did not know his surname prior) was fairly convincing that his wife (Lupe) and Polu as he is called by them are still in NZ. 
I don't think Lupe would have been able to restrain herself had the phone call been happening and she be there.
No I did not ask after his health- I was more concerned just to ask for access. Tom is under the misapprehension that nothing has been denied me- which is why I must get those texts into an allowable form for evidence. I actually forgot that I had several on the phone memory- but again they seem to prefer 'hard copy' presented prior.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


That is funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> Morning...I was going through some of my KAP pictures. I remember someone asked for a picture of Ohio Kathy...here are a couple...plus a couple more...


I enjoyed those. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> all caught up now and I am sending up prayers for those who are in need of them.
> 
> Julie- I am ever so pleased to hear that you were listened to and now your side of this situation has been heard. I am also happy to hear that the way Lupe has made you out to be was seen as not true at this hearing. I am glad that this is behind you now and the truth has been noted.


Once things had been adjourned one could no longer speak to the point, but on the way out, with the Social Worker
I mentioned that in my opinion there are as many versions of the truth as there are participants in a situation, she commented that in her work on the Tribunal, one really saw the truth of that. I was happy that I had been able to hold my tongue, and not interject, and generally just show them that Lupe's judgement of me is warped.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Before I forget....
> Daralene - condolences on the passing of your cousin. I hope the good memories bring yo some comfort.
> PurpleFi & Londy - so glad you are continuing your great oddessy, and thanks for sharing it with us! Again, what a treat to meet you both!
> Welcome to all the newbies
> Sam - glad you are improving & getting back to the ol'self!
> Melody - congrats on your super evaluation....but it si not a surprise to any of us here!
> Tami - the fall colors in MI are beautiful....as they are here in Ohio!
> Gwen - your shawl is lovely! Be careful not to outshine the bride!
> SOOO many recipes...I'm hungry!
> Sugar - sucha lovely photo of Serena - a real cutie-pie!
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of our Canadian sisters. We are thankful for all of you!
> Is there a traditional meal, like we usually have turkey?
> Designer - the murals are great! What a task and honor.
> Gwen - good looking family!
> Caren - condolences on the loss of your red-truck friend. Unexpected loss can really rock you...treasure the memories.
> 
> I still have 20+ pages to read to catch up. Today is a traveling day, so by tonight I'll be even further behind!
> If I have forgotten anyone, it's unintentional. Peace & comfort to all. Stay safe from the storms hitting many parts of the US, stay warm or cool as is your want. Julie, you know you are always in our concerns...wishing for the best.
> Off to pack, and try to read a bit more.
> Carol il/oh


I too am in catch up mode- boy you lot are talkative!
Carol, thanks as always for positive thoughts- time will tell. The next step is to regroup, and get support from my friends at church and head round to Fofoa's house. (hoping she has not shifted again)


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Not only that but she will definitely have to have Mr. P enlarge the pond.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


Both videos are great. Quinn is very cute.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Do you think that the whales have been 'lurking' on the KTP, knew she was looking for them, so avoided being kidnapped by Purple? :XD: or did Mr P tell them in order to avoid all the digging?? :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is good Julie. A lot less expense, of course this time it was hoping for a visit with Fale in addition to the tribunal.


Indeed I had- but I have had lots of time for quiet reflection, which is always beneficial. That hope that he would be in Australia was why I took the earlier Hearing date- knowing it would involve more travel for Lupe had she been here. There is one point- it is actually Elisa (the middle one ) that the EPOA has been vested in- did not know that till a couple of days ago, but it explains something she said on facebook chat before she unfriended me.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Doing my usual 'up down' but thanks so much Norma!


So I see but you sound so much more relaxed on here which is great!!!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


It loaded fine, Agnes. What a lovely bird!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You will be busy for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is probably a good thing, except that your hip is hurting so. Makes it hard to get things done.


It is a matter of learning to live with the limitations the osteo-arthritis brings- the walker is great- and I may go shopping with it again on Friday after I have checked the bank balances. Long distance walking is harder with the stick- possibly because I have had the vertebral twist, of pulling the trundle case- one doctor told me it is significantly bad for one.
I still think from what you say, that you live with much more pain, than do I.
As Margaret and Denise know I can get up a burst of speed still, when using the walker- like when crossing the road. 
Sitting has become often the worst position.


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> It loaded fine, Agnes. What a lovely bird!


Kate he is a nutter and spends most of his time destroying my plants,belonged to GD Amy but I birdsat whilst they went on holiday and have has him since,He spent 20 mins in his waterbowl i have to put a towel down on wooden floor to catch the water


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> :XD: :XD:


totally fascinated by the water bowl and the dry dog food, luckily when he is not in walker we have managed to keep him out of them


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Condolences to Spider and family.
> 
> Prayers for Elaine. I also have a friend whose DIL is carrying a baby with a heart defect. Difficult and anxious times.
> 
> Julie-pleased that you feel good about your experience and that you can do the next phase by phone. Prayers continuing for you and Fale.
> 
> Agnes-hope that Quinn is feeling better soon and that you will be pain free soon. That really puts a crimp in your knitting.


Thank you so much Diva!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie do you know where in NZ that Fale is? Who is is living with there?


Only that he is with Fofoa- who is usually better disposed towards me, if the worst comes to the worst and they have used the time to move, I know where Fifita the Gt niece works, and I know she will tell me- she is the only one to whom I am 'Aunty'. I do have Fofoa's cell phone # but I am unwilling to use it at roaming rates. I have to remember to keep enough in balance to pay for all Ringo's taxi trips


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope this is what happens Julie. That would be so wonderful, if that is your wish too.


I have a feeling once he remembers that I am me, and not this ogre Lupe talks of that he will want to come and stay at R****ll r**d- we will walk that path if it happens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps only because you came so far at such expense.


Possibly!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good news! I hope they will not rely on Lupe to relay what Fale decides. There needs to be an independent investigator. I hope that was part of the decision. Rest well, dear friend.


Carol! I am just about to hit the hay again and still not caught up! it is rising half five and at 6 I must take the morning meds. I fully agree there needs to be someone outside the picture, not Lupe feeding him all that s**t, nor Tom falling in line behind her.
I am tiring again- fortunately this is just to be a day to get the washing done. I am a bit annoyed my brand new nightie has split on the seam- so I won't wear it again until I can return it to the company- I paid good money for it. so I slept all night in my day clothes!!!!!!! I think it is a little warmer today- won't know for sure till I poke my nose out of the door. One thing I think the rain has stopped.
I think I am on page 87.


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, enjoyed pic of Tango in bath. I love cockatiels. Mine had birdie nightmares. Her cage was always open so she would fly to my shoulder and nuzzle my neck. I'd waken and stroke her til she was calm and return her to her cage I would love another one and have kept the large cage but I'm afraid Maya would kill her. Maya chases anything that runs, hops, flutters.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A halloween funny for everyone


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
> I think it is time for a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


I'm in


----------



## iamsam

sorry I am so late joining everyone - looks like there has been lots of chatting being done.

don't know how long I will be on - I seem to have come down with a killer cold or my sinuses are really in an uproar or both - actually - I am of the belief it is both. 

I really am ok - just not much spark in the body today - and the breathing is a little ragged. 

the oxygen man was here today to fill my tanks and also deliver a new portable. I will watch this one very carefully so the precious Bentley doesn't knock it down.

I did break down and take a motrin - I figure the arm is about healed and hopefully it won't hurt anything. less than two weeks and my cast comes off - yeah.

did anyone celebrate Columbus day on Monday? I wonder if anything was said at school - the little boys said nothing - maybe they don't teach that anymore - like alex and alexis not knowing who jfk was and that he was assassinated.

i'm a few pages behind so I am going to start reading and catch up on all the news. --- sam


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep going back to that line towards the end of Psalm 55- Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and he shall sustain thee- I do feel sustained. How could I not when I have so many keeping positive thoughts for me, around the globe?


AMEN :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Jessie! and being me and the 'jack in a box' I will be fine!


 :-D


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> sorry I am so late joining everyone - looks like there has been lots of chatting being done.
> 
> don't know how long I will be on - I seem to have come down with a killer cold or my sinuses are really in an uproar or both - actually - I am of the belief it is both.
> 
> I really am ok - just not much spark in the body today - and the breathing is a little ragged.
> 
> the oxygen man was here today to fill my tanks and also deliver a new portable. I will watch this one very carefully so the precious Bentley doesn't knock it down.
> 
> I did break down and take a motrin - I figure the arm is about healed and hopefully it won't hurt anything. less than two weeks and my cast comes off - yeah.
> 
> did anyone celebrate Columbus day on Monday? I wonder if anything was said at school - the little boys said nothing - maybe they don't teach that anymore - like alex and alexis not knowing who jfk was and that he was assassinated.
> 
> i'm a few pages behind so I am going to start reading and catch up on all the news. --- sam


Oh Sam, feel better sending up healing prayers for you.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


It's working well! You've obviously got a very photogenic friend - not camera shy!


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


Lovely footage of Quinn, and a good Scots lilt from you. Lovely to hear your voice!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Where was the picture(s) of Tango in the bath? I've gone back and looked but can't find it. Did find download of Quinn in his walker; he is so cute!


sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, enjoyed pic of Tango in bath. I love cockatiels. Mine had birdie nightmares. Her cage was always open so she would fly to my shoulder and nuzzle my neck. I'd waken and stroke her til she was calm and return her to her cage I would love another one and have kept the large cage but I'm afraid Maya would kill her. Maya chases anything that runs, hops, flutters.


----------



## iamsam

Julie - where is fale now? did lupe take him with her? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am feeling quite accepting of the reasons for the adjournment. I think he will be far better off in the care of Fofoa (he really hates poor Ringo's fluff) so I won't have that hassle this way round- plus I will be able to get the ladies who have Rufus to bring him round to see Fale. Fofoa helps me get my grammar right- whereas Fale let me get away with some awful blunders.
> I travel on Tuesday- and I too will be glad to see my little companion- I wonder if this time he will pretend again that he does not know me?


----------



## iamsam

who is tom? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~You deserve the rest! You need time & rest to absorb the whole procedure and what is to come next. I hope you can be assured that Fale will not be coerced by Lupe. How did Tom behave during the hearing?


----------



## iamsam

oh no - he'll be fine - he will just get out his fishing pole and try and catch the whale. I can hear the oms already. --- sam


angelam said:


> He may not look so calm and serene!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam

far better to allow her own words condemn her. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Once things had been adjourned one could no longer speak to the point, but on the way out, with the Social Worker
> I mentioned that in my opinion there are as many versions of the truth as there are participants in a situation, she commented that in her work on the Tribunal, one really saw the truth of that. I was happy that I had been able to hold my tongue, and not interject, and generally just show them that Lupe's judgement of me is warped.


----------



## iamsam

everyone's gone someplace and they didn't invite me - waaa --- sam


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> sorry I am so late joining everyone - looks like there has been lots of chatting being done.
> 
> don't know how long I will be on - I seem to have come down with a killer cold or my sinuses are really in an uproar or both - actually - I am of the belief it is both.
> 
> I really am ok - just not much spark in the body today - and the breathing is a little ragged.
> 
> the oxygen man was here today to fill my tanks and also deliver a new portable. I will watch this one very carefully so the precious Bentley doesn't knock it down.
> 
> I did break down and take a motrin - I figure the arm is about healed and hopefully it won't hurt anything. less than two weeks and my cast comes off - yeah.
> 
> did anyone celebrate Columbus day on Monday? I wonder if anything was said at school - the little boys said nothing - maybe they don't teach that anymore - like alex and alexis not knowing who jfk was and that he was assassinated.
> 
> i'm a few pages behind so I am going to start reading and catch up on all the news. --- sam


I've found since I've gotten so very old that it's amazing the things I know and remember that people younger than I am, have no idea of. My dr. who is 58 had no idea that drs on tv used to advertise cigerattes. You'd think they'd learn that in medical school. But maybe not, since it's such a real blunder until the 70's, I think it was, when they discovered, finally, the link to cancer.
And I think of all the things my mother experienced, both World Wars, the big flue epidemic, the depression, Korean and Vietnam conflicts and the first fighting in the Middle East, the advancement of aviation from seaplanes(that was the first plane she ever saw) to men walking on the moon!!! So much happened during her lifetime!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Where was the picture(s) of Tango in the bath? I've gone back and looked but can't find it. Did find download of Quinn in his walker; he is so cute!


On page 90 Gwen needs downloading...


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Where was the picture(s) of Tango in the bath? I've gone back and looked but can't find it. Did find download of Quinn in his walker; he is so cute!


the one of tango is just above the one of Quinn Gwen


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Oh Sam, feel better sending up healing prayers for you.


I second that. Hope the cold and sinus problems are shortlived!! Yay! Won't be long before the cast is off!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

my sinuses are bugging me today too Sam, darn weather.  

I just finished frosting a cake and putting sprinkles on it. Having a just because day. Have a frozen pizza in he oven right now. After Gages shower we are going to get into our jammies and watch Halloween movies. :thumbup: 

Starting the decreasing on my baby blanket tonight as well.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I've found since I've gotten so very old that it's amazing the things I know and remember that people younger than I am, have no idea of. My dr. who is 58 had no idea that drs on tv used to advertise cigerattes. You'd think they'd learn that in medical school. But maybe not, since it's such a real blunder until the 70's, I think it was, when they discovered, finally, the link to cancer.
> And I think of all the things my mother experienced, both World Wars, the big flue epidemic, the depression, Korean and Vietnam conflicts and the first fighting in the Middle East, the advancement of aviation from seaplanes(that was the first plane she ever saw) to men walking on the moon!!! So much happened during her lifetime!
> Junek


I'm like you June. I often mention something that I think only happened a few years ago and just get blank looks all round. I think every generation sees great changes and advancements - for our generation it surely has to be IT and the dawning of the internet. Communication has never been so easy.


----------



## pammie1234

KateB said:


> You remember I told you about my friend's daughter Elaine who has been ill for the last few years after a particularly nasty virus, and she was suffering with terrible headaches? Just after I posted that she found out she was pregnant (which she and her DH were pleased about - it's their first) but now after her 20 week scan they think there's something wrong with the baby! She's to go back for another scan and see a consultant on Friday so any prayers or good vibes you could send her would be very much appreciated. Her poor mum is worried out of her head, but is trying to put on a brave face for her daughter. I feel so sorry for the whole family. I'll let you know the outcome of the scan, etc after Friday.


Prayers for Elaine and DH. She has been through so much already. I hope that there will be a positive outcome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
> I think it is time for a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


And a really big hug back to you and all on this who need a hug.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Do you think that the whales have been 'lurking' on the KTP, knew she was looking for them, so avoided being kidnapped by Purple? :XD: or did Mr P tell them in order to avoid all the digging?? :XD:


Love those mental pix and the mind that created them!! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> The two together will definitely keep you on your toes at Punkin Chunkin, but it will be so much fun, you'll sleep well. lolol
> Glad that Amy is doing so well.
> LOL! You aren't excited to go are you? lol :wink:


OK, need enlightening on Punkin Chunkin since we don't have them here. I gather it is a contest as to who can build the catapult that throws a pumpkin the farthest? Is this close to right? Sounds like fun and good learning if parents let kids help design/build the item.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I'd forgotten that Punkin Chunkin is taped before Thaksgiving!!
> Hope you have a fun time and the Black Pearl Smasher is a winner!!
> Junek


Aha! So that is what the BPS is-- I looked at the machine and wondered what it was for! DUH.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


Oh, goodness, isn't he cute! (she?)


----------



## pacer

Julie...Glad the tribunal is behind you now and more people in the right places are seeing what Lupe is doing. You had nothing to lose by setting up the tribunal meeting. 

Sending hugs out to everyone. Seems like challenging times for so many, but know you are supported and loved by your knitting family.

Gwen...Happy to know the dress is in. I am sure DD is relieved.

Sam...Don't let that cold get so bad that you end up in the health spa again this year. I hope you have contacted your doctor.

Cashmeregma, Spider, and NanaCaren...so Sad to be dealing with the loss of family or friends. Praying for each of you during this time.

Agnes...Loved your videos. I hope Quinn is feeling better soon. I am happy that he is an active little guy who keeps the family busy chasing after him. 

Taking a break today from packaging more winter wear. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Where was the picture(s) of Tango in the bath? I've gone back and looked but can't find it. Did find download of Quinn in his walker; he is so cute!


It was a download, somewhere between 88 and 91, I think.


----------



## agnescr

gagesmom said:


> my sinuses are bugging me today too Sam, darn weather.
> 
> I just finished frosting a cake and putting sprinkles on it. Having a just because day. Have a frozen pizza in he oven right now. After Gages shower we are going to get into our jammies and watch Halloween movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Starting the decreasing on my baby blanket tonight as well.


oh yummy :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

I am finally caught up..and must admit a bit disappointed that Julie didn't get to see Fale. Nonetheless, it seems that your visit with the Tribunal was positive and I'm praying for even better results in 3 months. How soon do you get to return home Julie?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I'm like you June. I often mention something that I think only happened a few years ago and just get blank looks all round. I think every generation sees great changes and advancements - for our generation it surely has to be IT and the dawning of the internet. Communication has never been so easy.


That's true. I'm afraid to sit down and think of all the happenings that have occurred during my lifetime. Good knows I feel old enough without that reminder!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> my sinuses are bugging me today too Sam, darn weather.
> 
> I just finished frosting a cake and putting sprinkles on it. Having a just because day. Have a frozen pizza in he oven right now. After Gages shower we are going to get into our jammies and watch Halloween movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Starting the decreasing on my baby blanket tonight as well.


Yummy!! If I lived closer, I'd be knocking on your door begging for a slice of that yummy looking cake!!
Looking forward to seeing your blanket masterpiece!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, need enlightening on Punkin Chunkin since we don't have them here. I gather it is a contest as to who can build the catapult that throws a pumpkin the farthest? Is this close to right? Sounds like fun and good learning if parents let kids help design/build the item.


It's taped and shown on the Science Channel on Thanksgiving night. I believe it was in DE last year, wasn't it, Caren?
But she said it was in PA this year.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I am so glad that some relief is being felt since the Tribunal. I am sorry for the delay, but hopefully it will go fast and you will get lots of rest.

Gwen, I know that DD is happy that the dress has arrived. That would be a huge scare if it hadn't arrived.

I want in on the group hug! I'm sending a huge one right back!

Almost caught up. I have to go back to the beginning, but hopefully not too many pages left.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, do take care of yourself. Colds can zap our energy and immune system. Get lots of rest. I know you are ready for the cast to come off. It won't be long now. I'm thinking that the worst is over.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> What an epic holiday you are having! But HOW can you possibly fit a whale into your luggage? :shock:


Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.

Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.
> 
> Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


Oh, yarn shop-- that could be dangerous!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You deserve the rest! You need time & rest to absorb the whole procedure and what is to come next. I hope you can be assured that Fale will not be coerced by Lupe. How did Tom behave during the hearing?


He was a lot less belligerent than I had expected, but he would have been told it was all being recorded. He was adamant that Lupe had not been denying access, but I have proof to the contrary. He was also claiming that I had cost them a lot of money when I stayed last June- but I offered to pay my way and kept on being turned down. He was also debating the $3,000 I gave Fale back in 2011- that was money from my father's estate- I gave Bronwen the same amount. Fale blew it in two weeks when he went to Samoa that Christmas, with the aid of his drinking mate, Nua Miliona, I had to get permission from AirNZ to get him back to NZ, early, because he started to agitate that he wanted to come home, but by then I could no longer afford to rescue him as I had earlier that year in the June, when I spent my first and only week in Samoa. Tom was trying to say I should be subsidising them for what Fale is costing. But I see the medical treatments he is having as their choice. He also said he would be happy to get Polu his own phone, so I could call him. That is a bit of a turn up for the book- It would have to be a very simple one, as Tom also acknowledged, as I am well aware that Fale is not good with technology.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 wrote:
Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
I think it is time for a group hug!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!

{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Poledra65 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The two together will definitely keep you on your toes at Punkin Chunkin, but it will be so much fun, you'll sleep well. lolol
> Glad that Amy is doing so well.
> LOL! You aren't excited to go are you? lol :wink:


OH yes they will. I am glad DJ's mum is coming along too. will be lots sod fun for sure. Will send pictures as my phone/laptop allow. 
I ma glad Amy is doing well too. She was rather worried things might not go so well. 
EXCITED ME ? Well maybe just a little bit.   :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, is he staying with Fofoa? That would hopefully be a great blessing if she's staying in NZ, as she's much more accomodating.
> Pups are so funny, the certainly can get moody, Buster was giving me a look yesterday because I wouldn't let him eat Ryssas food after he finished his own, lol, I told him not to look at me in that tone of voice, he looked down in shame, then looked back up with a look that said, okay, it's all good now, can I eat it now. LOLOL


That is where he is supposed to be- I am just hoping she does not move- but I have her mobile # and her usual landline # although that may have changed 'cos she had a beef with telecom. Financially she has been sailing very close to the wind for a long time.
The pups are so easy to read, when you know them well enough, dear old Buster!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, have a GREAT day all, Julie, be careful traveling around out in the weather.
> I'm off to knit a bit, if all goes to plan, I have nowhere I need to be today, so I am going to watch Murder on the Orient Express and knit, maybe even read a bit.
> HUGS Again to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yesterday it was blustery and changeable, but today has settled down to sunny gain- although my room is on the South West corner and chilly right now. Tomorrow I will venture out again, (once I check those bank balances!).
Your (evening?) sounds enjoyable.


----------



## gagesmom

caught up and getting Gage to bed soon. Try to check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> So I see but you sound so much more relaxed on here which is great!!!


And a very real relief!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It looks so peaceful and relaxing.


Today it was I walked around soaking in the peacefulness. Early mornings and shorter nights, not much fun this week.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> sorry I am so late joining everyone - looks like there has been lots of chatting being done.
> 
> don't know how long I will be on - I seem to have come down with a killer cold or my sinuses are really in an uproar or both - actually - I am of the belief it is both.
> 
> I really am ok - just not much spark in the body today - and the breathing is a little ragged.
> 
> the oxygen man was here today to fill my tanks and also deliver a new portable. I will watch this one very carefully so the precious Bentley doesn't knock it down.
> 
> I did break down and take a motrin - I figure the arm is about healed and hopefully it won't hurt anything. less than two weeks and my cast comes off - yeah.
> 
> did anyone celebrate Columbus day on Monday? I wonder if anything was said at school - the little boys said nothing - maybe they don't teach that anymore - like alex and alexis not knowing who jfk was and that he was assassinated.
> 
> i'm a few pages behind so I am going to start reading and catch up on all the news. --- sam


You and me too, (on catch up!)
Hoping you feel better soon and have more energy. 
I seem to have missed something, what is this about Bentley and your oxygen tank?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sure hope they televise it, so much fun to watch.


I'll try to remember to ask tomorrow and if it is when it will air.


----------



## pammie1234

Cool, Caren! I hope it will throw the punkin the farthest!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'd forgotten that Punkin Chunkin is taped before Thaksgiving!!
> Hope you have a fun time and the Black Pearl Smasher is a winner!!
> Junek


Yes it is and nicer that way. 
I will have a blast this year, I am hoping that Black Pearl is a winner too. Lots of good things if it wins, the little ones are my good luck charms. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.
> 
> Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


How fun! You and June are going to be set up for a long time with all of the yarn you are buying!

June, I found the pattern for the scarf we saw at the yarn shop in Defiance. It is in several places. It looks like they will mail it. I also bought 2 more skeins of yarn so I could make it bigger. I hope it isn't too difficult!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Cool, Caren! I hope it will throw the punkin the farthest!


Thanks Pam!! I am hoping so too, a lot of work has gone into the new design. A few colourful words and such. Seth has been up there with his little hammer making sure every nail/spike and screw is in all the way.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> You have such a lovely spot. Thank you for sharing it!
> Junek


Thank you very much. You are welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - where is fale now? did lupe take him with her? --- sam


So far as I know he is with Fofoa in Manurewa, and Lupe. And yes Lupe took him to NZ on the same day I came here.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


That is so sweet!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> who is tom? --- sam


Lupe's husband, Tom Ah-Kau.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> far better to allow her own words condemn her. --- sam


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> And a really big hug back to you and all on this who need a hug.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


I think all little ones try to ge the dogs food. Quinn is such a cutie.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...Glad the tribunal is behind you now and more people in the right places are seeing what Lupe is doing. You had nothing to lose by setting up the tribunal meeting.
> 
> Sending hugs out to everyone. Seems like challenging times for so many, but know you are supported and loved by your knitting family.
> ...
> 
> Sam...Don't let that cold get so bad that you end up in the health spa again this year. I hope you have contacted your doctor.
> ...


The situation could not have got much worse!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I am finally caught up..and must admit a bit disappointed that Julie didn't get to see Fale. Nonetheless, it seems that your visit with the Tribunal was positive and I'm praying for even better results in 3 months. How soon do you get to return home Julie?


I am booked for Tuesday- time I had hoped might have been spent with Fale. Ah well!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a good feeling. Especially that I no longer feel afraid of them. the three months to January will go quickly enough.
> Hugs to you too, dear. I am starting to worry that there seems to be no sign of that parcel I sent you yet?


OH my goodness I am so sorry my mind has been so forgetful. It was a lovely package. I got it the day we left for KAP.

I do hope the time goes quickly for you. My time can slow down a bit the beginning of november I would be happy.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.
> 
> Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


On our trip to the Maritimes I boiught some yarn in the little shop in Baddeck- I love that part of the world. I think you are really doing a good job with your planning of your stay in North America. Now you will have to save your pennies for a trip to Western Canada including Vancouver Island! It is lovely here in the spring especially.

We are getting all our changeovers -hydro, drivers licence,car inspection. We have found a doctor and saw him today. We also have our health care change over forms filled out and sent and just have our Pharmacare (BC) put on instead of Alberta Blue cross. I will do that tomorrow. We have our new phone number , and are just about finished. We got our drivers license with no problem at all too.

We took a drive up to Nanaimo today. It is the closest city to us although there are towns closer. Nanaimo is only about an hour north and Victoria is an hour south so we are well situated. We are really happy we decided to go for it. We nearly backed off as it is so stressful and then decided we want to live, not be scared.

I love it here. My sweaters will really be useful here as it is a chilly damp place in the winter - not bitterly cold but you need to wear a shell over a nice cozy sweater. I have another pullover nearly finished. (I will post a picture when I get it finished)_ I think i am going to teach my Stashbuster cardigan or pullover for a class. I have one or two classes lined up for the Newyear. I am not going to do nearly as much work and will also have 'conversations ' about different things. I am very happy right now. I am so relieved Pat had no ill affects and neither did I over our trip.

Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> my sinuses are bugging me today too Sam, darn weather.
> 
> I just finished frosting a cake and putting sprinkles on it. Having a just because day. Have a frozen pizza in he oven right now. After Gages shower we are going to get into our jammies and watch Halloween movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Starting the decreasing on my baby blanket tonight as well.


Yummy looks so good, that would be goo right now with a glass of milk. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I'll try to remember to ask tomorrow and if it is when it will air.


Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sorry I am so late joining everyone - looks like there has been lots of chatting being done.
> 
> don't know how long I will be on - I seem to have come down with a killer cold or my sinuses are really in an uproar or both - actually - I am of the belief it is both.
> 
> I really am ok - just not much spark in the body today - and the breathing is a little ragged.
> 
> the oxygen man was here today to fill my tanks and also deliver a new portable. I will watch this one very carefully so the precious Bentley doesn't knock it down.
> 
> I did break down and take a motrin - I figure the arm is about healed and hopefully it won't hurt anything. less than two weeks and my cast comes off - yeah.
> 
> did anyone celebrate Columbus day on Monday? I wonder if anything was said at school - the little boys said nothing - maybe they don't teach that anymore - like alex and alexis not knowing who jfk was and that he was assassinated.
> 
> i'm a few pages behind so I am going to start reading and catch up on all the news. --- sam


Please do take care, don't let the sinuses get any worse. Sending you healing energy. 
Motrin is ok to take sometimes you just need to have a bit of help with the pain. 
Jamie and I went to Amy's for dinner. My other two didn't want to go they stayed home instead. Was a good meal and I could even eat the dressing. Amy has the same food allergies as I do, works out great.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> So far as I know he is with Fofoa in Manurewa, and Lupe. And yes Lupe took him to NZ on the same day I came here.


Is that quite close to your house? Hopefully you will get to visit if she is somewhat reasonable.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, need enlightening on Punkin Chunkin since we don't have them here. I gather it is a contest as to who can build the catapult that throws a pumpkin the farthest? Is this close to right? Sounds like fun and good learning if parents let kids help design/build the item.


That is about right, there are several kids that build their own and compete in their own division. My bunch have all built mini catapults and competed at their schools at various grade levels before we got involved in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I'm glad everything went well with your move & you are getting settled with all the paperwork things too.
Sam, take care of yourself, don't want to end up in the " spa" again.
Agnes, your videos are great. Quinn sure is growing. Those walkers are so great for little nes, they are so excited to be mobile. They no longer sell them here as too many kids went down stairs in them, too many dumb people I guess.
Caren, it's good Amy is recovering well so she will be good for your trip. Good luck at the punkin chucking.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> It's taped and shown on the Science Channel on Thanksgiving night. I believe it was in DE last year, wasn't it, Caren?
> But she said it was in PA this year.
> Junek


Yes it was held in Delaware last year. A few mishaps and some other reasons it is not being held there this year. The one in PA is a different one and there will be some of the big other names there as well. Yippie!!!! WE will be doing some video ours selves to make sure we have some.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.
> 
> Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


A yarn shop oh goodie!!! Are you sure you are going to have enough room in your suitcase?

I can imagine the beautiful colours right now.


----------



## pammie1234

Caren, the Punkin Chunkin sounds really fun. I've never heard of it before, so of course it sounds interesting. I have heard of Cow Patty Throws, but I will gladly stay away from that! Is this the catapult that you showed last year? I just was curious if you have to rebuild every year. Do you make improvements? Did you build it yourself? I can't wait to see some of your videos!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is and nicer that way.
> I will have a blast this year, I am hoping that Black Pearl is a winner too. Lots of good things if it wins, the little ones are my good luck charms. :lol: :lol:


You sound keener this year than last year-you really didn't sound at all keen last year.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so glad that some relief is being felt since the Tribunal. I am sorry for the delay, but hopefully it will go fast and you will get lots of rest.
> 
> Gwen, I know that DD is happy that the dress has arrived. That would be a huge scare if it hadn't arrived.
> 
> I want in on the group hug! I'm sending a huge one right back!
> 
> Almost caught up. I have to go back to the beginning, but hopefully not too many pages left.


I hope it will go fast, too. Thanks Pammie!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> OH my goodness I am so sorry my mind has been so forgetful. It was a lovely package. I got it the day we left for KAP.
> 
> I do hope the time goes quickly for you. My time can slow down a bit the beginning of november I would be happy.


That is a relief to know!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that quite close to your house? Hopefully you will get to visit if she is somewhat reasonable.


It is not too far from home- one end of the street is close to one of the bus routes, but I think it is a long walk down to her house. I just hope now, that they don't transport him back to Australia as I go home. Mind you I think the Tribunal would have some say if they did do something like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Whew! I've caught up at last! This has taken for ever- mind you I elected to reply to all postings rather than one for all, so there is rather a lot of Lurker close to this. But in the circumstances, when you have all been so willing to 'have my back' it seemed churlish not to respond individually.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not too far from home- one end of the street is close to one of the bus routes, but I think it is a long walk down to her house. I just hope now, that they don't transport him back to Australia as I go home. Mind you I think the Tribunal would have some say if they did do something like that.


It would make it very obvious they were keeping Fale from you if they take him back as you come home. You would think even Lupe would be smarter than to try that :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would make it very obvious they were keeping Fale from you if they take him back as you come home. You would think even Lupe would be smarter than to try that :roll:


I have no trust in what she might try on. It would not surprise me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I made a big pot of honeyed beets today, I was going to can them but froze in bags instead as there were not too many bags. I might yet do another pot of them. I picked over the tomatoes today, about another 4 gallons ripe so better deal with them in the morning. There s still about 3 gallons of cherry tomatoes left to do something with, maybe the birds will get some f them.
I cleaned my upright deep freeze today, it sure gets built up with frost quickly. My sister said the same with hers so maybe a hazard of that type but it sure is handy for baked goods, berries & jam, so much easier to find stuff.
I just finished the poncho I've been working on, now to get it blocked, think it will go to my niece for Christmas. I still have 1 skein f yarn left so maybe some boot cuffs or mitts to match

When does Purple & London girl go home? I just heard on the news that a tropical storm wil hit the Maritimes on Saturday, Burmuda is to get it ?tonight or tomorrow but much stronger there.


----------



## iamsam

it was nothing really - he just knocked it over once too often - I got it exchanged today for a new one - which I hand on the back of the chair when I am at Heidi's - that way he can not get to it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You and me too, (on catch up!)
> Hoping you feel better soon and have more energy.
> I seem to have missed something, what is this about Bentley and your oxygen tank?


----------



## iamsam

Bentley is partial to blanco and max's food - he will even wash it off before he eats it - in the dog water of course. i'm expecting him to start barking any time - lol. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I think all little ones try to ge the dogs food. Quinn is such a cutie.


----------



## iamsam

I am curious Julie - what will the tribunal do in three months. also - you seem happy with the way things went - which is good - but nothing was really resolved was it? lupe could take him how as you come home and then everything would be for naught. did anything really get settled? --- sam


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> everyone's gone someplace and they didn't invite me - waaa --- sam


Well Sam, I'll greet you with a "good morning" from Guernsey just after 7am, Thursday. DH is off to England today so I'm taking him to the airport - only a 15 min trip this time of day, but may take longer to get back again. I'll be here, and have a girls night out this evening. We are going for a light meal then to a concert by the Budapest Cafe Orchestra. I've never heard them, but think they will be gypsy influenced. Should be fun as I rarely get the chance to go out in the evenings!
How's the countdown to freedom for your arm? I bet it's itchy, but a long knittong needle can work wonders inside the cast..... So long as you don't damage yourself. I foresee Unfettered knitting in your future! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love those mental pix and the mind that created them!! LOL


Thanks! - Glad you appreciate my somewhat warped thought process!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it was nothing really - he just knocked it over once too often - I got it exchanged today for a new one - which I hand on the back of the chair when I am at Heidi's - that way he can not get to it. --- sam


Glad it was not too serious!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I am curious Julie - what will the tribunal do in three months. also - you seem happy with the way things went - which is good - but nothing was really resolved was it? lupe could take him how as you come home and then everything would be for naught. did anything really get settled? --- sam


We have gone as far as we could, given that once again he and I were in separate sovereign countries. I was grateful that they decided to have the Hearing, they could easily have said they could not given Fale's absence. You are right there is nothing resolved as yet- and may not need to be, if he remains in NZ and I can sort out access over there. If Lupe takes him back to Australia as I return to NZ, I think they will realise how she is playing the system.

Edit: if he is back in Australia in January, then they will have some jurisdiction over what is happening. Hopefully he and Fofoa may still be in NZ. In which case I guess they will just close the file.


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yarn shop-- that could be dangerous!


No doubt at all about that! What a wonderful time you two are having, good for you.


----------



## TNS

I'm so glad to see you are both happy with your move, and looking forward not backward. You do sound rather pleased with yourselves for having made this decision, it must be easier for your DS and family too. I hope the bulk of the admin. re. moving is now complete and you can relax into your new "island life" in comfort. Hugs, Lin

Re. Shirley's last post


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no trust in what she might try on. It would not surprise me.


Not a good thought but it looks like she is just moving Fale away from where the Tribunal has a say. If you can get a similar advocacy arranged in NZ, would/could they move him to Samoa? It all sounds like some of the child abduction cases we hear of, where one parent absconds with the children, leaving the other with no contact. Really is kidnapping. If you think this might be possible, is there any legal route to stop it? 
Sorry if I've made you worry more, but assume you may have considered this, and if not I hpe you think it's better to be forewarned..... Many many hugs. Lin


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> When does Purple & London girl go home? I just heard on the news that a tropical storm wil hit the Maritimes on Saturday, Burmuda is to get it ?tonight or tomorrow but much stronger there.


And I've just heard that the UK is to be threatened by the tail end of it in a few weeks time :-( the papers are warning of Typhoon to Hit Britain, but I'm hoping this is getting blown out of proportion :XD:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Not a good thought but it looks like she is just moving Fale away from where the Tribunal has a say. If you can get a similar advocacy arranged in NZ, would/could they move him to Samoa? It all sounds like some of the child abduction cases we hear of, where one parent absconds with the children, leaving the other with no contact. Really is kidnapping. If you think this might be possible, is there any legal route to stop it?
> Sorry if I've made you worry more, but assume you may have considered this, and if not I hpe you think it's better to be forewarned..... Many many hugs. Lin


If they get him to Samoa before a similar thing is on place in NZ then yes. But if there is an independent guardian appointed in NZ and they take him to Samoa without the guardians permission then they have broken laws. It then becomes an international situation. And I can't say what will happen then. Would depend on a number of issues including the legal connections between the two countries.
Actually Julie there is something that is done to prevent parents taking children out of the country- you will need a similar thing if an independent guardian is appointed. I Asssume that if attempts made to use the passport to leave the country and no permission given that alarms will be raised and he won't be able to leave. But this wouldn't be able to be done i wouldn't think unless there was an independent guardian.


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Haahaa, luckily we didn't find any whales. But we are now in Baddeck and have found a yarn shop, it was closec but we will go there tomorrow.
> 
> Drove through the cape breton national park today, fabulous colours.


Lovely! I can't wait for the photos when you get home.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> I'll try to remember to ask tomorrow and if it is when it will air.


Oh my! I am glad you posted that it is a wonderful sight :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> Bentley is partial to blanco and max's food - he will even wash it off before he eats it - in the dog water of course. i'm expecting him to start barking any time - lol. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: I do hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Thanks! - Glad you appreciate my somewhat warped thought process!


No, no, as a really nice gentleman said to me when I said I had a warped sense of humour. "Norma, you have a delightful sense of the ridiculous" :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> And I've just heard that the UK is to be threatened by the tail end of it in a few weeks time :-( the papers are warning of Typhoon to Hit Britain, but I'm hoping this is getting blown out of proportion :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: See what I mean?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Not a good thought but it looks like she is just moving Fale away from where the Tribunal has a say. If you can get a similar advocacy arranged in NZ, would/could they move him to Samoa? It all sounds like some of the child abduction cases we hear of, where one parent absconds with the children, leaving the other with no contact. Really is kidnapping. If you think this might be possible, is there any legal route to stop it?
> Sorry if I've made you worry more, but assume you may have considered this, and if not I hpe you think it's better to be forewarned..... Many many hugs. Lin


Part of where I am at, is that I remember how he hated Ringo's fluff getting on his clothes- he was almost irrational over it, and I don't know that I want to be living with the demanding, the expectation of food at the instant, the paranoia that he had that I was trying to poison him. Sunday was the only day he had any purpose. Otherwise he slept the day through, curled up round his radio. It was not the best way to be living his life. It is very possible that what he has told the family may reflect this general hating of what has been happening to him, but putting the blame for it on me. I understand from the Alzheimer's Nurse that this is not uncommon with the illness.
I think myself that the whole story of the family function was just to fool the Tribunal. I am also pretty certain that the three women were astute enough to see through this. Especially as they had been in contact on the 30th September, and nothing was mentioned of needing to be in New Zealand. Apparently they moved him on the 1st, the same day that I flew here. Yes it feels like a kidnapping. However going in to battle is not always the way to win the war. If I refuse to fight at their level, maybe, we can get the situation back to some degree of trust. That is what I am hoping.
When I get back to New Zealand , Tuesday, my first priority is to collect my little dog. Then I must get on to the Ministry of Social Development, because they will have had to take him there to have his pension paid out again in New Zealand. I have Fofoa's mobile #. I know the house she has been living at. I know where Fifita works, Fifita is the gt niece most likely to tell me the truth, and she had also been living with Fofoa. As I have been saying, I am concentrating on the words of Psalm 55, 'Cast thy burden upon the Lord and He shall sustain thee.'
Alternatively there is also Lamatia, wife of Sama the oldest of the oldest sister's children- she may by then have heard what is happening. There is little I can do when we are on opposite sides of the Tasman, but if he remains in New Zealand, it becomes a matter for Age Concern, they fortunately never closed their books on him, so I will be able to get their help without delay.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, the Punkin Chunkin sounds really fun. I've never heard of it before, so of course it sounds interesting. I have heard of Cow Patty Throws, but I will gladly stay away from that! Is this the catapult that you showed last year? I just was curious if you have to rebuild every year. Do you make improvements? Did you build it yourself? I can't wait to see some of your videos!


It is the same one from last year, with improvements. I personally don't do a lot if work on the catapult, just moral support and ideas. I did more work in it last year than this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> If they get him to Samoa before a similar thing is on place in NZ then yes. But if there is an independent guardian appointed in NZ and they take him to Samoa without the guardians permission then they have broken laws. It then becomes an international situation. And I can't say what will happen then. Would depend on a number of issues including the legal connections between the two countries.
> Actually Julie there is something that is done to prevent parents taking children out of the country- you will need a similar thing if an independent guardian is appointed. I Asssume that if attempts made to use the passport to leave the country and no permission given that alarms will be raised and he won't be able to leave. But this wouldn't be able to be done i wouldn't think unless there was an independent guardian.


I have got to look into it further- but so far as I know we don't have a Guardianship system in NZ -certainly I have not heard of it- usually it is the EPOA. which I now know has been transferred to Elisa the middle sister.
But these are all matters that I must explore, once I am back in Newzild. If they were to move him again, without allowing contact the Guardianship people want me to keep records of dates that I hear of this happening. I am sure it would not look good were they to return to Australia having denied any contact. If you fight fire with fire you end up with a raging inferno. I am trying to avoid that outcome.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> You sound keener this year than last year-you really didn't sound at all keen last year.


I know this year I don't have to be in TV if I choose not to be. That alone makes it better. having the little ones there helps, can't let them down.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I will have fun on the week end as it is Punkin chunkin. Going to go check on Amy at some point today. Laundry day and sorting through craft supplies to decide what stays in the house and what goes to the new craft area in the barn.


 :shock: Wow, that year sure went fast.! Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Wow, that year sure went fast.! Enjoy yourselves.


Off topic, but was it malwarebytes that your son helped me install? I am a bit disgruntled- it was working well, but now it tells me my free trial is over , and is trying to make me buy the program. I am stalling, because I thought it was supposed to be free.
Hope all well with Serena and DD!
When I get home we will be able to Skype!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I know this year I don't have to be in TV if I choose not to be. That alone makes it better. having the little ones there helps, can't let them down.


Sounds like 2 good reasons- so this year you can enjoy it which is good.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Her hysterics were all contained in her document- which must have taken hours to type up! but no reference what so ever was made to it. How glad I am to be a knitter- it is genuine therapy. I will be printing up her texts though and posting those over- just as soon as I get my new cartridges!
> I think it is time for a group hug!
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} And especially thanks to all who have put so much effort into being there for us both, today!


I am in on the hug. :thumbup: Have you got some accomodation sorted for the next few days?


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> So Sorry to hear Quinn is sick. Prayers that he will recover quickly.


I must have missed this. So ditto from me to please.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Bentley is partial to blanco and max's food - he will even wash it off before he eats it - in the dog water of course. i'm expecting him to start barking any time - lol. --- sam


Cute that he washes it first. Seth is the only one that washed the dog food. Sometimes he still washes it and then tries to get the dogs to eat it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sark Great Bend whee it is currently 17.7c/64f at 06:44. Today will be spent getting packed for Punkin Chunkin as we are headed out rather early in the am. DD#2 is coming over today, we are going to put together a few make ahead things for the week end. Should be fun, I am hoping to get some cookies made the kidos. I am sure the adults will eat them too. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need of them. HUGS for all. Have a groovy day!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> thought I would see if this would load,bought a new camera and still finding out how it works


It worked good! He is a cutie. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, you do have a great deal to do when you go back home. I hope you do have your accomodation sorted out.


----------



## Normaedern

Caren, that looks good. I am so hungry as it is nearly lunchtime!!


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Quinn after his great grandads dogs dinner last week


Aaw, he is just adorable.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> And I've just heard that the UK is to be threatened by the tail end of it in a few weeks time :-( the papers are warning of Typhoon to Hit Britain, but I'm hoping this is getting blown out of proportion :XD:


I sure hope it is not as bad as they are saying it could be.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren, that looks good. I am so hungry as it is nearly lunchtime!!


Well thank you. I would love to have some of this for breakfast this morning. I may have to find some berries int he freezer and make some up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Oh my! I am glad you posted that it is a wonderful sight :thumbup:


Thank you :-D


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, the Punkin Chunkin sounds really fun. I've never heard of it before, so of course it sounds interesting. I have heard of Cow Patty Throws, but I will gladly stay away from that! Is this the catapult that you showed last year? I just was curious if you have to rebuild every year. Do you make improvements? Did you build it yourself? I can't wait to see some of your videos!


It is nice to know I'm not the only one who had never heard of this-- but then I also hadn't heard of Cow Patty Throws-- aside from having cousins chunk them at me a couple times.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked over the tomatoes today, about another 4 gallons ripe so better deal with them in the morning. There s still about 3 gallons of cherry tomatoes left to do
> .


Your cherry tomatoes (other tomatoes too)-- is there a Sr Center near you? Our meal people love it when I bring them enough for the whole lunch room-- most seniors don't garden but love having the fresh stuff. Call ahead first. Ours also gets other fresh garden produce-- squash, cabbage, apples, etc from people who garden and have excess.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> Bentley is partial to blanco and max's food - he will even wash it off before he eats it - in the dog water of course. i'm expecting him to start barking any time - lol. --- sam


Oh, my, LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294413-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

